# Scythe Mugen 2 Information Center and Club Update 7/3/2009



## mushrooshi

The Club
Under New Co-management!








Additional photos here
This thread is to be used as both the club for the Scythe Mugen 2 and as an information and question repository.
















DARK KNIGHT vs MUGEN 2
MUGEN 2 WINS
FAQ
*If you want to have information added, please PM me*
*Note: Please tag all Mugen 2 related PMs as [Mugen] in the title.*
*Overclock.net Reviews of the Mugen 2 can be found Here.*
*More Reviews:*
*XbitLabs* 
*Tweaktown*
*Pro-Clockers*
*Tech-Reviews*

*Which cooler is better, the Xigmatek Dark Knight or the Scythe Mugen 2?*

The Scythe Mugen 2 consistently receives *better* temperatures than the Dark Knight. The Mugen 2 also comes with *mounting* for the LGA 775, LGA 1366, LGA 478, AM2, AM2+, AM3, 940, 939 and 754. In addition, up to *4* fans can be attached opposed to only *2* on the Dark Knight. The included fan, a Scythe Slipstream, is considered to be quite silent aswell. The Scythe Mugen 2 also does *not* need to be *lapped*. The Scythe Mugen 2 can also be mounted *up/down* and *left/right*, while the Dark Knight only works *up/down**, which may not be optimal if you have a top-mounted PSU or weak/no top fans. However, some *drawbacks* are that the Scythe Mugen 2 is not as easy to mount, and the Scythe Mugen 2 can block RAM slots if you have tall RAM heatsinks, such as OCZ reapers or Corsair Dominators. The Mugen 2 is priced $5 to $10 cheaper than the dark knight.

**on certain AMD sockets*

*How does it compare to a Thermalright Ultra Extreme (TRUE)?*
The Scythe Mugen 2 can compete with an *unlapped* TRUE, however, when the TRUE is *lapped*, it will perform better than the Mugen 2. Since the Mugen 2 is already very flat, it will not see much performance gain when lapped, so a *lapped* Mugen 2 will still be out performed by a *lapped* TRUE.

*How does it compare to a Megahalems/SuperMega?New!*
Megahalems & Super Mega beat it, hands down. However, the Megahalems are more expensive.

*Do I need to lap my Scythe Mugen 2?*
No, you do not, since it already has a very, very flat base. However, you can if you want to.

*What thermal paste comes with the Mugen 2?*
Scythe-rebranded generic stuff. Its acceptable, but you are far better off using a different paste

*What fan comes with the Mugen 2?*
Scythe Slipstream 1200RPM

*Isn't the Mugen 2 gigantic?*
It is a large cooler, but unless you have very tall RAM, your Mugen 2 will NOT block any RAM slots. At worst, it will hover over your RAM, but still allow for 'normal' sized RAM sticks to fit under. In some cases, the fan may have to directly rest on a RAM stick.

*How should I mount my Mugen 2* 
You should mount it so that the ridges go with the airflow. You also want to mount the fan on the longer broader sides. This typically means the Mugen 2 will be mounted Up/Down, as seen in this picture. The reason why is the ridges will create turbulence if the air flow goes against the ridges, and the ridges were created to move more air through.

*What is the best thermal compound for the Mugen 2? New!*
The usual good thermal compound works great with the Mugen 2. These include OCZ Freeze, Arctic Silver 5, Indigo Extreme, IC Diamond, and a few others. The stuff that comes with the Mugen 2 isn't very good at all. Both the Rice Grain and the Pea methods are successful and recommended around here.

*What is the difference between the original Mugen 2 and the 'Rev B.' Mugen 2? New!*
Although the heatsink itself is identical to the 'original', the Rev. B has a new mounting bracket, and adds compatibility with the LGA 1156 socket. You no longer need to change the backplate out either, as the new backplate goes around the installed backplate. Installation of the Mugen 2 Rev. B, however, is still a bit of a tricky effort.

The Rev. B box will have yellow/green highlights near the top of the box. The Original Mugen 2 will have blue/purple highlights near the top of the box.


















*What fans should I put on my Mugen 2?New!*
Although the stock fan that comes with the Mugen 2 performs decently, you might want to have a look at this thread. Its for the Megahalems (Another very fine Air cooler), but it should give you a good idea of what works for the Mugen 2. *Expect more information coming soon.*

*How should I mount my 2nd fanNew!*
Scythe has fan clips available for purchase, however, you can find many home made solutions for mounting your Mugen 2.
Paperclip Mount
Paperclip Mount 2
Zipties
VERY BEAUTIFUL Zipties
Twistties

*Mugen 2 Installation video:*


YouTube- eiskaltmacher.de Montage Scythe Mugen 2





*Benchmarks and Temperatures:*
*_Marvin_*
*PowerTrip*

*If you have anymore information you would like in the FAQ, please PM me.*
*Note: Please tag all Mugen 2 related PMs as [Mugen] in the title.*

For membership inquiries, PM Powertrip (The Co-Owner, his post is underneath)


----------



## PowerTrip

I will be taking over the Club Membership duties, send me a PM to be added to the club list









Newegg Link to the Mugen 2 Rev B.

I would also like to point out that one of our members, skugpezz, has switched over from a *Xigmatek Dark Knight* to a *Mugen 2* and saw a *drop* of ~*10*C* on his AMD Setup!
http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ml#post6916111

Another test comparison from one of our newer members, Mark the Bold, bought a *Corsair H50* and compared it to his *Mugen 2*, the results were surprisingly *in favor* of our cooling champ
http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ml#post8256838

1nn3run1v3rs3's Simplified Installation of the Mugen 2:


You Tube





*Member List:*


*Mushrooshi*
*PowerTrip*
1nn3run1v3rs3
ehume
Laurie
_Marvin_
luminous light
vdek
xxDarkenSoulxx
anevsky
broodman
simca
danylu
hollywood406
test tube
mjl4878
crashnburn_819
grey.clock
michaeljr1186
Gmt
btxmonty
Distemper
llama16
dopamin3
M3N-HT
I_dalder_I
richierich1212
StarMick
MCBrown.CA
houseunit
skugpezz
Contagion
vinzend
computeruler
Laforet
Andy!
jason93
roanie25
rasa123
hitman1985
Advil
Cwix
chatch15117
lozanoa11
4x64
chickenricesoup
IEATFISH
rchads89
scottsee
Nubster
SoL_717
shaolin95
Formula7
Starman27
Win == True
martin_nj
qTAP
yann3804
Mariusz803
Canon624
spiceditup
Jaeflash
Bleep
Afrodisiac
Auld
bigboistatus
Loosenut
Frosty88
Mark the Bold
genuine555
sublime-1
Freaxy
Imglidinhere
jemping
Matrixvibe
SgtHop
Behemoth777
Hans2K
sotorious
AgentHydra
SeraphIsaiah
CramComplex
Tehwall
dude3223
The_Viper
tonyptony
Maelthras
gunsmoney
uturn68
yakub0
techheadtrevor
F-U-B-A-R
returned4good
audioxbliss
iamtwan
RusAngel
vesley
Lucky 23


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mushrooshi* 
The Scythe Mugen 2 can also be mounted *up/down* and *left/right*, while the Dark Knight only works *up/down*, which may not be optimal if you have a top-mounted PSU or weak/no top fans.

Please remove this as it's completely false.


----------



## mushrooshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathris* 
Please remove this as it's completely false.










Hmm... I read that several times in threads... but pictures are proof. Alright, fixed.


----------



## qaz393

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PowerTrip* 
Count me in!










Scythe Mugen 2 FTW!








4.1Ghz Overclock @1.325 vCore, 49*C under Prime95 full load









At first, it looks tough to install, but then you figure out that you have to install differently than other coolers. Here's a video on how to install it in 5 minutes.
YouTube - eiskaltmacher.de Montage Scythe Mugen 2

you should use small fft, it gives off more heat from the cpu from what i have found personally


----------



## earing

I believe the dark knight could only be mounted on amd systems vertically unless you bought a s-clip. Need confirmation though, I'm just pulling this from the back of my head.


----------



## PepsiLove

Quote:


Originally Posted by *qaz393* 
you should use small fft, it gives off more heat from the cpu from what i have found personally

How can you tell hes not?


----------



## vdek

Man what's with the Dark Knight hate LOL

It's just a heatsink.

I'm using Mushkin Redline RAM, the cpu fan is raised ever so slightly, about .25", but it clears.

This is about the hottest I see the cpu get in my current configuration, 3.8ghz 1.2V with ram at 1451mhz 7-7-7-18 This is running Linx and Blend at the same time.

New fans incoming later this week from newegg and the mugen2 will be set for push-pull, and some more cable management inside the case


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PepsiLove* 
How can you tell hes not?


small fft starts with 8k, in his ss it starts with 4k which is the blend test

and to op:
very nice informational guide you put together! rep+


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathris* 
Please remove this as it's completely false.










Not completely false.

Half false.

It doesn't mount that way on AM2/AM2+/AM3


----------



## qaz393

mhmmm im just pro like that


----------



## PowerTrip

Quote:


Originally Posted by *qaz393* 
you should use small fft, it gives off more heat from the cpu from what i have found personally

Well the default test is 49*C.

I just did a few minutes of small FFT's out of curiousity, Load temps went up to 53*C. Still pretty good in my opinion.


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sLowEnd* 
Not completely false.

Half false.

It doesn't mount that way on AM2/AM2+/AM3

I'm pretty sure that if you get the Thermalright AM2 bolt through kit it will work front-back.

Quarter false.


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathris* 
I'm pretty sure that if you get the Thermalright AM2 bolt through kit it will work front-back.

No. It has a dip in the middle that doesn't allow it to work with the Xigmatek.

The TRUE also mounts facing upwards btw, so even if it did work, it'll still be facing upwards.


----------



## mushrooshi

Lol, more people should join


----------



## PepsiLove

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xXDarkenSoulXx* 
small fft starts with 8k, in his ss it starts with 4k which is the blend test

and to op:
very nice informational guide you put together! rep+

ah thanks =]. Also yeah good thread op =D.


----------



## itzhoovEr

I was ganna order this HSF tonight but I have Dominator ram. Glad I read this thread


----------



## Tohdman

But the Dark Knight is so pretty! Haha but seriously the Mugen 2 looks beast and if I didn't get 26 idle with my cooler I would be all over one.


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tohdman* 
But the Dark Knight is so pretty! Haha but seriously the Mugen 2 looks beast and if I didn't get 26 idle with my cooler I would be all over one.

I find 26c idle with your cooler and those volts very hard to believe, unless you have a very low ambient.


----------



## Luminouslight

I'm in!


----------



## diegolaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mushrooshi* 
Lol, more people should join

I'm trying to get my Mugen 2 but it's difficult to get here in Argentina...the only place that I found is out of stock and told me to call back in 20 days....


----------



## vdek

Have any of you tried out running with Ultra Kaze fans yet? I was looking into upgrading the fan, dunno how loud the Ultra Kaze would be though...

And what are you guys doing about mounting a push-pull, I can only find the retention clips on crazypc.com...


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

here's mine


----------



## Afrodisiac

I might get a Mugen 2 when they get back in stock. Sexy coolers. I was gonna order one but it wasn't in stock when I ordered my rig.


----------



## _Marvin_

I decided to do a thorough benchmark/review of this cooler that everyone seems so interested in.
I began by testing a cooler we all know thus we can all relate => the stock Intel cooler, so may observe how much better this aftermarket solution is.
This review being overclockers oriented I overclocked the daylights out of my high vid, high voltage, high heat generating Q6600 which is one of the most popular quad core chips around here.

Test System:

CPU
Q6600 G0

Motherboard
Asus Striker II Extreme

Memory
4xKingston HyperX PC3-11000

Graphics Card
GTX280

Hard Drive
Samsung SpinPoint F1

Sound Card
SupremeFX II

Power Supply
Asus U-75HA 750W

OS
Windows 7 RC 64bit

Let's see what we can do with the stock HSF.

*Benchmarking the Stock Intel Cooler*

_Test rig:_
Signature Rig (stock Intel Cooler + Stock Thermal Grease)
Open Chassis (mobo exposed, no side panels)
No Extra Fans (only fans present were the one from the cooler and the one from the PSU)
Normal room temperature, still air (windows and doors closed => no drafts)

_Method of Testing_:
I used Intel Burn Test to generate my load temp. All my overclocks passed the test so we must assume that they are stable. I could have used lower voltages but I didn't have the patience to tweak around BIOS, but I think they are pretty good. The Intel Burn Test is a synthetic test, especially designed to heat up the CPU, therefore no real life app will generate such high temps, nor other stability test.
Idle temp was measured whilst surfing the net and using MS Word after I started the rig.
The variations you see in those temps represent the difference between the cores, as one may run hotter than another.

This is what I came up with:

Frequency Voltage Idle Temps Load Temps
2.4 1.120V 30C 44C
3.0 1.232V 36-38C 58-62C
3.2 1.376V 38-40C 78-80C
3.4 1.440V 40-42C 87-96C

Update 2:

I have also modified the fan clips than came with my Mugen to fit the Ultra Kaze.
It was a matter of bending the clips, really easy stuff, no need to buy special 38mm clips, or use zip ties and other silly workarounds.

This is before the bending, notice how the clips are attached to the front of the fan.




This is after, notice how they attach to the rear part of the fan.





Some pictures from the benchmarks themselves.

@2.4



@3.0



@3.2



@3.4



I installed the Mugen 2 with an Ultra Kaze 3000, and used the fan that came with the cooler as an exhaust/pull fan.

*Here are the results:*

*Benchmarking the Scythe Mugen 2*

Frequency Voltage Idle Temps Load Temps
2.4 1.120V 25C 39C
3.0 1.232V 27C 50C
3.2 1.376V 30C 60C
3.4 1.440V 32C 70C

As you may notice the temps are around 20 degrees lower than the stock HSF, thanks to this cooler right now I'm at 3.6 1.536v 33idle 78load, if I had used the stock cooler, right now I would have smelled some Kentucky Fried Kentsfield.

*Conclusion:*

I warmly recommend any overclocker to get this cooler, the base is perfectly flat (did the razor blade test) and perfectly finished, even the thermal paste that came with it is good.

It was easy to mount and it feels really well secured to the motherboard.

It may not beat a lapped TRUE, but It will dominate any other air cooler out there and it will do it at a bargain price, and it will fit on any platform.

Coupled with an Ultra Kaze 3000 it is truly unstoppable, it really moves a lot of air, and it's not as loud as I feared; now I can barely notice it (I haven't gone deaf).

Pics:



















Hope this was useful


----------



## laurie

I want in!
Here are some photos if you would like to add them to the OP.


----------



## mushrooshi

Ive added everyone!


----------



## mushrooshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vdek*


Have any of you tried out running with Ultra Kaze fans yet? I was looking into upgrading the fan, dunno how loud the Ultra Kaze would be though...

And what are you guys doing about mounting a push-pull, I can only find the retention clips on crazypc.com...


I'm doing zipties lol.


----------



## anevsky

I have one, can't say I'm too jazzed though. Mine came preinstalled with the original paste included in mugen2 packet, so that might be the cause.

Using push pull with 2 slipstream fans (almost identical to the fan that comes with it) and right now I have a black industrial tape covering the whole heatsink as a test. Only dropped barely 2 degrees from load so I'm not sure I'll keep it covered - worried it might hurt case circulation.

Regarding ram clearance - Having my ram and my board with this cooler means for horizontal mount (standard) the fan sits raised by 2cm in order to clear the ram.


----------



## mushrooshi

Try OCZ Freeze, that stuff works well.


----------



## PowerTrip

OCZ freeze is what I use and it works wonders.

I see that MushMan added the Mugen 2 reviews I suggested. Nice work keeping this thing rolling!
I really liked the Tweektown one, as they provided some history on Scythe as well.

Quote:

Today I have the pleasure of taking a look at the Mugen 2 CPU cooler from Scythe. Never personally purchasing any of Scythe's products previous to this review, I am sort of in the dark for firsthand knowledge of what their reputation is based on. What I have read in forums and seen in screenshots will be tested to our standards. Then we can see what all this *"hype"* is surrounding the Mugen 2 and hopefully shed some light for you and myself along the way.
LOL at that part, Makes me remember why I ended up going with Scythe.
I was originally gonna get the dark knight, but I had read the xbitlabs review of the Mugen 2 and how it rivaled the big name coolers for a better price. I decided to give it a try, and oh boy I was not dissapointed.


----------



## Futuredrifter

Type B clips are used to attach any size thickness fan thats 120mmx120mm. They attach the way Marvin modified his but without the excess sticking out the side.


----------



## vdek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Futuredrifter* 
Type B clips are used to attach any size thickness fan thats 120mmx120mm. They attach the way Marvin modified his but without the excess sticking out the side.

http://www.crazypc.com/products/scyt...s-50625CL.html

is where you can order the clips.


----------



## Broodman

http://www.anitec.ca/product/9704/sc...ith_120mm_fan/

Only place in Canada to buy the fan clips for the Mugen 2.

BTW, I'll probably get this HSF soon with either some Corsair (got sinks on em), or Mushkin (got some metal that sticks up) RAM. Hope they fit







.


----------



## Futuredrifter

Vdek and broodman, those are regular fan clips for 25mm thick fans. You can tell by model number. You want the SCY-12FC-B which you can get here.


----------



## terence52

does the original mugen count?


----------



## qaz393

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


does the original mugen count?


its a mugen 2 club


----------



## terence52

oo thks


----------



## Simca

Thanks for the video, that'll help me alot. I got my Scythe Mugen 2 yesterday, but couldn't install it 'cuz I had to attend family graduation and dinner (tummy still hurts).

So..now I have to pull my motherboard out of my currently POS case and put it all on..I'm still really nervous about the whole thing though..

I see on the video they just put a small blob of thermal grease in the middle and planted the motherboard on top. Is that really a good way to apply the thermal grease?









If so I guess I'll do that, but I've wasted so much in the past spreading it evenly with a credit card.

ughhh...still nervous to install it!


----------



## Danylu

Installed a Mugen 2 on a computer and one of the RAM sticks will have to live UNDER the fan :| Will overclock soon.


----------



## vdek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Simca* 
I see on the video they just put a small blob of thermal grease in the middle and planted the motherboard on top. Is that really a good way to apply the thermal grease?









Yes, that's how you do it


----------



## Simca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vdek*


Yes, that's how you do it










Wish I had read your post when I installed it, but now it's on! I ended up covering the entire CPU and then planting it on top. Personally I think it was my best thermal application to date. Only needed one squeeze (unlike every other time when I put squeeze after squeeze).

Only one problem.. The heatsink was so MASSIVE that I had to take a case fan off









Which means ordering a new case is most definitely in order now.

Will Antec 902 and 1200 fit perfectly with the mugen 2? (as in won't have to take window fan off?)


----------



## vdek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


Wish I had read your post when I installed it, but now it's on! I ended up covering the entire CPU and then planting it on top. Personally I think it was my best thermal application to date. Only needed one squeeze (unlike every other time when I put squeeze after squeeze).

Only one problem.. The heatsink was so MASSIVE that I had to take a case fan off









Which means ordering a new case is most definitely in order now.

Will Antec 902 and 1200 fit perfectly with the mugen 2? (as in won't have to take window fan off?)


It is a very big heatsink







, I'm not sure about the Antec cases however, I do know that it fits fine in a HAF 932.

Really though, the reason you just put a blob on, is because the main point of the paste is to fill in any air gaps between the contact of the CPU and the Heatsink. When you apply pressure, the thermal paste is forced into those nooks and crannies.


----------



## PowerTrip

The Mugen 2 will fit in Mid towers, what kind of case did you have?

Try looking at the NZXT Beta Black for $50 Free Shipping and $10 Rebate

  
 YouTube - NZXT Beta Mid Tower Computer Case


----------



## test tube

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xXDarkenSoulXx* 
here's mine










fan mounted wrong way, fail


----------



## PowerTrip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *test tube*


fan mounted wrong way, fail


There is no "wrong" way of mounting a fan on the Mugen 2 as far as positioning on one of the four sides, unless you do it with rubberbands, yarn string or some other crazy business.

Also, anyone with a Mugen 2, please feel free to visit the OCN review department and submit your thoughts on this awesome CPU cooler.


----------



## hollywood406

Count me in too! I was in Microcenter buying my i7 and figured while I was there, to get a better heatsink. Microcenter didn't have many choices at the time, for an i7 processor, but the Mugen-2 was there. I'd never heard of it but it looked substantial and I liked the dual mounting options (775 and 1366) so I bought it. The price wasn't too bad $50, but it's the best $50 that I spent for my i7. My temps rival my Son's Megahalem, at about $30 less.

To the member asking about the Antec case? Check it out in my pic, Antec 1200 fits but you need to take a "little off the top" of the side case fan to use that fan as it will hit the bottom of the heatsink. Not a huge deal as the Antec 1200 + Mugen-2 = COOL TEMPS!

EDIT: I also mounted mine both ways and even put the fan blowing across the "short" side and it still cooled great! That would be an option if you had the dominator or reaper memory with the tall heat sinks. You could push the fan up a bit too, but I like to have it as low as possible to blow some air across the fins on the top of the mounting base. What a great idea! That's the hottest part of the heatsink next to the heat pipes so why not put some heat-dissipating fins there?? The Mugen-2 sits very close to the rear case fan so I never bothered to put a fan there as in push/pull. It would probably cool even better if I did, but it isn't necessary.


----------



## mushrooshi

Added everyone so far!


----------



## Simca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PowerTrip*


The Mugen 2 will fit in Mid towers, what kind of case did you have?

Try looking at the NZXT Beta Black for $50 Free Shipping and $10 Rebate

YouTube - NZXT Beta Mid Tower Computer Case

YouTube - NZXT Beta Product Showcase


Wow, that guy in the first video was cute.

But on a more relevant note, does anyone know anything about that case? It looks really really great..but after dealing with a cheap case I don't want to make the mistake of buying another POS. I don't mind buying the fans seperately, but not having a window does kinda' suck (suppose that'd cost another 25 bucks or so to add on.)

Other than that, after you get the fans in, just how good is the cooling? Compared to Antec.


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *test tube*


fan mounted wrong way, fail


How is it mounted in the wrong way?


----------



## test tube

The Mugen 2 is designed to have maximal airflow through the gapped regions between the heatpipes/fins. If you have fans pushing up against either side, there is a significant decrease in airflow and the heat pipes to the rear of the fans will not be cooled effectively (you can usually feel it if you run a program that loads all cores and then touch the fins).


----------



## mjl4878

add me in too. As overkill as this thing is for my current chip setup I couldn't get it to go over 38c with prime95 and i'm still waiting for my 2nd set of clips to come in to mount my 3k kaze pull fan







but I will be getting something new and improved and OC the hell out of it soon.

I'm just happy because before I started my overhaul i was hitting 60c load temps







replaced the case to my storm sniper and it dropped to 45c load, then swapped my zalman out for this big boy and never looking back! I'll post some pics when i pop it open and attach the 2nd fan


----------



## B-roca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mjl4878* 
add me in too. As overkill as this thing is for my current chip setup I couldn't get it to go over 38c with prime95 and i'm still waiting for my 2nd set of clips to come in to mount my 3k kaze pull fan







but I will be getting something new and improved and OC the hell out of it soon.

I'm just happy because before I started my overhaul i was hitting 60c load temps







replaced the case to my storm sniper and it dropped to 45c load, then swapped my zalman out for this big boy and never looking back! I'll post some pics when i pop it open and attach the 2nd fan

omg overkill much... i can get a max of 45c on my AC64 and I run a higher oc honestly whats the point of having a mugen and push pull ultra kaze on a 4600+


----------



## crashnburn_819

Aw crap I totally blanked out and bought a new system with a Scythe Mugen 2 and Patriot Vipers...
Looks like I can only mount the fan blowing up huh? Is that going to get in the way of my mobo heatsink?


----------



## vdek

Some new pics of the Mugen 2 with some new fans


































Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashnburn_819* 
Aw crap I totally blanked out and bought a new system with a Scythe Mugen 2 and Patriot Vipers...
Looks like I can only mount the fan blowing up huh? Is that going to get in the way of my mobo heatsink?


No, you can lift the fan over the Memory sticks.


----------



## mushrooshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b-roca* 
omg overkill much... i can get a max of 45c on my AC64 and I run a higher oc honestly whats the point of having a mugen and push pull ultra kaze on a 4600+











Look at the bottom sentence









I'm considering ultra kaze push/pull myself


----------



## mjl4878

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b-roca* 
omg overkill much... i can get a max of 45c on my AC64 and I run a higher oc honestly whats the point of having a mugen and push pull ultra kaze on a 4600+

reread my post, i said that I plan on upgrading to a newer setup and overclocking, I'm just overhauling my entire setup 1 piece at a time and cooling was 1st

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mushrooshi* 
I'm considering ultra kaze push/pull myself

I keep my case under the desk right next to my legs. A lot of people said they are loud fans but to be honest i dont think they are really all that loud, but then again I never really pay attention to my fans because i almost always have music going in the background or something to where I never notice it. Only way I'd go to 1 fan is if it made it run hotter and it doesn't so win/win in my book


----------



## laurie

I would just like to add that you can fit a fan over ram modules such as the Partriot Vipers.
All it means is that the fan sticks up above the Mugen a bit. 
Because of the design you can clip the retention bracket anywhere between the fins of the mugen. So long as your case is wide enough of course.


----------



## laurie

I had better post a pic as I have 3 fans on mine now! Seems to have made a difference since the new arrival wants to cook the inside of my PC.
I added on e on the bottom to blow the hot air away from the Mugen.
That 4870x2 is very very hot!


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *laurie*


I had better post a pic as I have 3 fans on mine now! Seems to have made a difference since the new arrival wants to cook the inside of my PC.
I added on e on the bottom to blow the hot air away from the Mugen.
That 4870x2 is very very hot!











wouldn't that dump hot air on the gpu?


----------



## Inktfish

Sorry to burst in your Mugen2 club and all, but I think I can annoy you people here with my skills to not read properly :<

Sorry for the post 
Enjoy the cooler


----------



## laurie

Why would you assume I am ******ed?

The air that comes out of the CPU cooler is a lot cooler than the air surrounding the GPU so it does help to cool it a little.
The point of it was to prevent any hot air from the GPU from rising into the Mugen. It was doing this before the fan was added.
The added fan has cooled the CPU by 6c and the Radeon ram by about 10c.
Thanks for assuming I am an idiot.


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *laurie*


Why would you assume I am ******ed?

The air that comes out of the CPU cooler is a lot cooler than the air surrounding the GPU so it does help to cool it a little.
The point of it was to prevent any hot air from the GPU from rising into the Mugen. It was doing this before the fan was added. 
The added fan has cooled the CPU by 6c and the Radeon ram by about 10c.
Thanks for assuming I am an idiot.



???? I never said you were ******ed or an idiot.
If you think i ment it that way, then sorry on my end.

It does seem like a good idea, i would try it some day.


----------



## laurie

Sorry guys I did over react didn't I








I just got out of hospital and am in quite a bit of pain.
Again sorry.


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laurie* 
Sorry guys I did over react didn't I








I just got out of hospital and am in quite a bit of pain.
Again sorry.


Its alright. And try your best to feel better!!


----------



## mushrooshi

This club needs a good bump.


----------



## crashnburn_819

Oh my god, setting up the Mugen 2 is such a PITA








Probably not going to lap my CPU just to avoid reseating...

Temps are reasonably good but I'm already on the lookout for a better fan. Something with high static pressure and low decibels. Any recommendations? Anything cheaper or quieter than Panaflos?

Are there fan retention clips for 38mm or am I stuck with cable ties?


----------



## terence52

the mugen 2 is still as huge as the old mugen
wish there is a mugen 1 club


----------



## PowerTrip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashnburn_819*


Oh my god, setting up the Mugen 2 is such a PITA








Probably not going to lap my CPU just to avoid reseating...

Temps are reasonably good but I'm already on the lookout for a better fan. Something with high static pressure and low decibels. Any recommendations? Anything cheaper or quieter than Panaflos?

Are there fan retention clips for 38mm or am I stuck with cable ties?


So I guess you didn't see the video on page 1 that shows how to do it the easy way?

Panaflos are nice, but you can also try adding an Ultra Kaze 3000 for better cooling.


----------



## vdek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PowerTrip*


So I guess you didn't see the video on page 1 that shows how to do it the easy way?

Panaflos are nice, but you can also try adding an Ultra Kaze 3000 for better cooling.


And Noise!


----------



## BradleyW

nice rigs and pics.


----------



## mushrooshi

I was wondering, how much better would the mugen 2 be if it was direct heat pipe touch...


----------



## Afrodisiac

I still don't buy into HDT.

If they're so good, why are they outperformed consistently by Mugen 2s, TRUEs and Megahalems?


----------



## crashnburn_819

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PowerTrip*


So I guess you didn't see the video on page 1 that shows how to do it the easy way?

Panaflos are nice, but you can also try adding an Ultra Kaze 3000 for better cooling.


I did watch the video but aligning the mobo with the mounting holes was a lot more difficult than expected. Multiple times I slipped and put screws in the 1366 mounts. Fins getting caught on the mobo heatsinks... Basically not my idea of a fun time









Ultra Kaze 3000's are kinda loud. Any decent alternatives?


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


I still don't buy into HDT.

If they're so good, why are they outperformed consistently by Mugen 2s, TRUEs and Megahalems?


Sheer surface area and better fin design


----------



## Afrodisiac

And the Thor's Hammer cooler has those qualities right? Why isn't it more popular then I wonder.


----------



## iandh

There are goods and bads about HDT, which can be seen by looking at performance numbers on the 4-pipe version vs. 3-pipe version on different die sized chips.

The cool thing about a traditional design is that the base acts as an additional heatspreader and takes some of the guesswork out.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashnburn_819*


Oh my god, setting up the Mugen 2 is such a PITA








Probably not going to lap my CPU just to avoid reseating...

Temps are reasonably good but I'm already on the lookout for a better fan. Something with high static pressure and low decibels. Any recommendations? Anything cheaper or quieter than Panaflos?

Are there fan retention clips for 38mm or am I stuck with cable ties?


The gentle typhoon is your fan, trust me.

The high speed one is only 58CFM, but it has awesome static pressure so can outperform higher CFM fans. It also is AMAZINGLY quiet for the amount of air it moves. I went from a 1200RPM slipstream to a 1850RPM Gentle Typhoon, and not only did my load/idle temps drop, I actually have a quieter system now.


----------



## iandh

double post


----------



## crashnburn_819

The Gentle Typhoon doesn't look to have a lot of static pressure as a 120mmx25mm. I was thinking of getting a 120mmx38mm Ultra Kaze (either 1000 or 2000). Is it worth the $12 upgrade fromt he stock Mugen 2 fan?


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

Moar mugen love
Enjoy!


----------



## grey.clock

you can add me to the list


----------



## skugpezz

so tempted to get one of these coolers can it be mounted in any direction on an am3 platform?


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


so tempted to get one of these coolers can it be mounted in any direction on an am3 platform?


The fan can be mounted anywhere, and since it's square-shaped and air travels through it well in all directions, yes, the fan goes anywhere.


----------



## laurie

The cooler sits just the one way round on any platform. But you can put a fan on any side you like. You can have up to 4 fans if you like.

Edit.
Crazy flashing evil cow worm creature beat me to it. He is fast and startling.


----------



## slothfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


I still don't buy into HDT.

If they're so good, why are they outperformed consistently by Mugen 2s, TRUEs and Megahalems?


Simply because the coolers you mentioned usually have twice the amount of heatpipes and fins. If the TRUE was HDT, it would easily decrease temps by at least 10C. I mean look at the Xiggy DK. It has 1/2 the amount of heatpipes and far fewer fins than the TRUE, but is still easily within 8C of it. IMO every HSF manufacturer should at least have one HDT version of their most popular coolers.


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


The fan can be mounted anywhere, and since it's square-shaped and air travels through it well in all directions, yes, the fan goes anywhere.


oooooohhhhh... does it use a clip or do i have to screw it when I am mounting?


----------



## Afrodisiac

A clip that fits on every side. It comes with it.


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


A clip that fits on every side. It comes with it.


i meant, my xigy has a clip lock for the am2+, am3... is it the same on the mugen2?


----------



## Afrodisiac

Ah I thought you meant for fans. No, the Mugen 2 screws in with their universal backplate, there are pics in this thread you can find.


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


Ah I thought you meant for fans. No, the Mugen 2 screws in with their universal backplate, there are pics in this thread you can find.


thanks for the help, gonna be hard to install cmparing to the xigy though.. I hope it is worth it


----------



## laurie

Its honestly not that hard to fit. A bit of desk space and some common sense is all it takes.
If in doubt there is a load of great info in the thread. Just have a re read of the early posts.
I don't think you will be disappointed if you go for one. They are very good.


----------



## Afrodisiac

On the contrary, it's gonna be much easier. Place the backplate, put the drop of TIM on the CPU, plonk the CPU down and screw it in.


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


And the Thor's Hammer cooler has those qualities right? Why isn't it more popular then I wonder.


The fact that the TRUE and Megahalems are better make it a less popular choice.


----------



## michaeljr1186

add me


----------



## zomgiwin

after much reading in this thread...
i think this is a better choice for me over the DK.
1. sameprice.
2. friendly with AMD.
3. a little less common.
4. similar/better temps than DK


----------



## mushrooshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zomgiwin*


after much reading in this thread...
i think this is a better choice for me over the DK.
1. sameprice.
2. friendly with AMD.
3. a little less common.
4. similar/better temps than DK


I feel like I did something important.


----------



## Babylonian

hi

will Scythe Mugen 2 fit in an antec mini p180 with an matx mobo ?

this is my computer:


thanx in advance


----------



## zomgiwin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*


I feel like I did something important.


yes.
yesyesyesyesyes!


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Babylonian*


hi

will Scythe Mugen 2 fit in an antec mini p180 with an matx mobo ?

this is my computer:


thanx in advance


Looking at your picture, I'm not sure if it'll touch the top fan.

It should fit, but it'll be tight

How much space is there between the top fan and your current cooler? Is there at least 28mm?


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sLowEnd*


Looking at your picture, I'm not sure if it'll touch the top fan.

It should fit, but it'll be tight

How much space is there between the top fan and your current cooler? Is there at least 28mm?


The p180 and p180 mini both have the same amount of space between the top fan and cooler as if there was a PSU there.

My question was somewhat answered, but is there only one oriented for the heatsink on a AM2+ setup? I realize the fan can be mounted on either side of it, but how will it be oriented? Will the fan be able to blow as exhaust with it blowing air onto each heatpipe/indivudual heatsink? Also, to screw it down, don't you need a special screwdriver?


----------



## mushrooshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
The p180 and p180 mini both have the same amount of space between the top fan and cooler as if there was a PSU there.

My question was somewhat answered, but is there only one oriented for the heatsink on a AM2+ setup? I realize the fan can be mounted on either side of it, but how will it be oriented? Will the fan be able to blow as exhaust with it blowing air onto each heatpipe/indivudual heatsink? Also, to screw it down, don't you need a special screwdriver?

Its all philips head (the X shape). To remove the metal socket mounts on LGA 775 and LGA 1366 you need a special wrench, but it comes with it...

Also post 100

















































: wheee:










































:w heee:










































:wh eee:


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mushrooshi* 
Its all philips head (the X shape). To remove the metal socket mounts on LGA 775 and LGA 1366 you need a special wrench, but it comes with it...

Also post 100

















































: wheee:










































:w heee:










































:wh eee:












































Haha what about my other question, and also it's the 100th reply







.


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Haha what about my other question, and also it's the 100th reply







.


Yeah 1 orientation

Like this.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xXDarkenSoulXx*


here's mine


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sLowEnd*


Yeah 1 orientation

Like this.


It actually depends on your motherboard's mounting holes. If the holes go from left to right it will be mounted like mine, stated above.
If the holes go up to down it will be mounted the other way around.
Never mind, I forgot that am2 boards have 4 mounting holes. (I have a 939 system)


----------



## pez

Huh, so it can only be mounted like in slowend's?

Here's my board:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowIm...d%20-%20Retail


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Huh, so it can only be mounted like in slowend's?

Here's my board:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowIm...d%20-%20Retail



Don't take my word for it, I never had a am2 board before. But my new system is coming on thursday (am2+). I could check for you then if someone doesn't answer you by then. Which i'm sure the question will be answered by then.


----------



## pez

I just took a look at laurie's rig and another am2+ rig and it'll mount the way I want it to. I'm going to be ordering later on this week when my money gets to my bank account from paypal. 39-41C idle on stock voltages is kinda high...not to mention the load of a game kinda kills it lol.


----------



## test tube

You can mount it either way on an AM2 board.


----------



## tryceo

I have a question...

What is the best fan set up for this for maximum cooling? 
I am choosing either this or Dark Knight for my i7 920.
Also, would this thing be able to handle 3.8ghtz with full load temp under 65c?


----------



## mushrooshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tryceo*


I have a question...

What is the best fan set up for this for maximum cooling? 
I am choosing either this or Dark Knight for my i7 920.
Also, would this thing be able to handle 3.8ghtz with full load temp under 65c?


My i7 920 d0 is at 3.66ghz @ 1.19v load 57C. You should be under 65C if you play the volts right.

No doubt the Mugen 2 has better temps than the Dark Knight.

EDIT: You sound like you might be making a rig soon, if you are in the market for a new i7, check out Antares Digital, they have i7 d0s for $285.50 (Thats with shipping). Newegg will be a gamble; its $280 with free shipping, but I know that California is shipping the hotter c0s and the other centers are shipping d0s... I'd go with Antares to be safe.


----------



## tryceo

how are your fans set up?


----------



## pez

Sorry guys but I ended up getting the Xiggy







. The size is just a bit of a factor for me for the Scythe.


----------



## neDav

The Scythe & Xiggy are almost the same size, the only major difference is the depth.

Xiggy 120(W) x 50(D) x 159(H)
Mugen 2 130(W) x 100(D) x 158(H)


----------



## tryceo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*


My i7 920 d0 is at 3.66ghz @ 1.19v load 57C. You should be under 65C if you play the volts right.

No doubt the Mugen 2 has better temps than the Dark Knight.

EDIT: You sound like you might be making a rig soon, if you are in the market for a new i7, check out Antares Digital, they have i7 d0s for $285.50 (Thats with shipping). Newegg will be a gamble; its $280 with free shipping, but I know that California is shipping the hotter c0s and the other centers are shipping d0s... I'd go with Antares to be safe.


Are the D0s a big improvement?
Cause i always ordered from Newegg, good company


----------



## mushrooshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tryceo*


Are the D0s a big improvement?
Cause i always ordered from Newegg, good company


d0s run cooler and with lower voltages, and from what I hear around here, its a big improvement. I ended up ordering most of my parts from newegg, but my case from provantage and my cpu from antares digital.


----------



## vdek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*


My i7 920 d0 is at 3.66ghz @ 1.19v load 57C. You should be under 65C if you play the volts right.

No doubt the Mugen 2 has better temps than the Dark Knight.


You've never even tried the Xiggy!


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *neDav*


The Scythe & Xiggy are almost the same size, the only major difference is the depth.

Xiggy 120(W) x 50(D) x 159(H)
Mugen 2 130(W) x 100(D) x 158(H)


No, there's quite a bit of differince lol....10mm, and by 50mm more is a big difference when you're talking about case realistate.


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sLowEnd*


Looking at your picture, I'm not sure if it'll touch the top fan.

It should fit, but it'll be tight

How much space is there between the top fan and your current cooler? Is there at least 28mm?


the distance between my current cooler (Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro) and the top fan is 43 mm, and the distance between the cooler and the back fan is 33 mm

also Thermalright IFX-14 apparently does fit in an antec mini p180, according to the picture on this french forum (although it seemed that the 120 mm back fan has been removed)










http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/Hardwar...t_815108_4.htm

so is it safe now for me to assume that Scythe Mugen 2 does fit my case ?


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Babylonian*


the distance between my current cooler (Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro) and the top fan is 43 mm, and the distance between the cooler and the back fan is 33 mm


Now I'm sure it will fit.


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sLowEnd* 
Now I'm sure it will fit.

kewl









is it better if i set the cooler to push air at the top (if i can do that) or is it better if i set it to push air at the back ?


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Babylonian*


kewl









is it better if i set the cooler to push air at the top (if i can do that) or is it better if i set it to push air at the back ?


I would say for you since your video card is so close to the potential cooler, to make it pull by putting the fan up top, or push by putting the fan on the right side of the cooler. If you put the fan on the bottom, it'll be pulling air from your video card onto your heatsink.


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
I would say for you since your video card is so close to the potential cooler, to make it pull by putting the fan up top, or push by putting the fan on the right side of the cooler. If you put the fan on the bottom, it'll be pulling air from your video card onto your heatsink.

kewl, i guess i'll mount the fan on the right side then

will i get a much better cooling results if i mount another fan on the left side, i.e. push/pull set up, or is it not really worth the extra money ?

and if that so, what is the best fan for the job that it'll match the fan that comes up with the cooler ?

and does the cooler come with holders for a second fan, or d i have to purchase that separately ?

thanx in advance


----------



## mjl4878

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Babylonian*


kewl, i guess i'll mount the fan on the right side then

will i get a much better cooling results if i mount another fan on the left side, i.e. push/pull set up, or is it not really worth the extra money ?

and if that so, what is the best fan for the job that it'll match the fan that comes up with the cooler ?

and does the cooler come with holders for a second fan, or d i have to purchase that separately ?

thanx in advance


I had to order a 2nd set of clips and just installed my pull fan today with my new power supply. Best temps i've seen before in just a push setup was around 30-31 on moderate load. Today im running around 34-35, but ambient temps are a good 5-10 degrees higher but haven't seen it max higher than 36. So its hard to say right now, but dont really know how much lower my idle and low load temps are gonna get. When i get a new chip i'll really be able to test if the extra fan is worth it, but I would assume it is.

I think the fan it came with is similar to a slipstream, not 100% sure, im using ultra kaze's on mine


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Babylonian*


kewl, i guess i'll mount the fan on the right side then

will i get a much better cooling results if i mount another fan on the left side, i.e. push/pull set up, or is it not really worth the extra money ?

and if that so, what is the best fan for the job that it'll match the fan that comes up with the cooler ?

and does the cooler come with holders for a second fan, or d i have to purchase that separately ?

thanx in advance


Honestly, the most I've seen people get out of it is about 1-2C. I've never seen a huge drop from a push/pull setup. One thing though, since you have a rear and top exhaust that will be close to the cooler, that should actually be enough pull. If anything, I bet you could clip on a shroud to the left side of it to make a tunnel to guide the air a bit more to the rear exhaust.


----------



## Gmt

I have the same temps under Orthos as with AC Freezer 7 Pro only at 1500 rpm while on AC was 2600 rpm and noise was unbearable. I can now leave my pc running 24/7, I do not hear it while sleeping . Smooth! The only bad thing was, that it was a ***** to install due to dimensions and even on cm 690 the additional power connector was done blindly;-). I do not have yet the upper 2 exhaust fans and the lower intake. I'm inclined to buy 3 Scythe Slip Stream SY1225SL12SH. Do you have any other suggestions? I'm looking for the lowest noise maker.


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gmt* 
I have the same temps under Orthos as with AC Freezer 7 Pro only at 1500 rpm while on AC was 2600 rpm and noise was unbearable. I can now leave my pc running 24/7, I do not hear it while sleeping . Smooth! The only bad thing was, that it was a ***** to install due to dimensions and even on cm 690 the additional power connector was done blindly;-). I do not have yet the upper 2 exhaust fans and the lower intake. I'm inclined to buy 3 Scythe Slip Stream SY1225SL12SH. Do you have any other suggestions? I'm looking for the lowest noise maker.

Yate Loons are known to be quiet but efficient fans. You can get them from:

http://www.petrastechshop.com/120x25mmfans.html

http://www.jab-tech.com/120mm-Fans-c-81.html


----------



## iandh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashnburn_819* 
The Gentle Typhoon doesn't look to have a lot of static pressure as a 120mmx25mm. I was thinking of getting a 120mmx38mm Ultra Kaze (either 1000 or 2000). Is it worth the $12 upgrade fromt he stock Mugen 2 fan?

Static pressure isn't static, the number scales with RPM. According to testing I've seen the GT beats the UKaze when the two are run at the same CFM. It's because of the higher blade count and superior blade design. The GT also has hand-balanced ball bearings. It's in a whole different league than the UKaze.


----------



## Gmt

Hi guys, how do you have your SM2 installed, blowing up or towards back? Did you saw lower temps in on of these setups? I have a push/pull setup and it is directed towards the back of the case (cm 690).


----------



## anevsky

Ok I have done some modding:

Diagonal fan mounting on mugen2. I put in about 2.5 cm standoffs on the side closer to the motherboard - on both the push and pull fans. I also put in small covers with industrial tape on the triangular holes created by the diagonal placement of the fans.

I did this to try and improve airflow to the bottom part of the mugen 2 - that block above the cpu - and the bottom of the heatpipes.

Result: now sitting at 68,65,67,64 under stress. Before was 72 -73 ish hottest core - so Im pretty happy. Also Idle has dropped 3 degrees.

I don't know if this is something to do with the airflow of my particular situation in my case. It just seemed like there wasnt much fresh air getting to that part.


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anevsky*


Ok I have done some modding:

Diagonal fan mounting on mugen2. I put in about 2.5 cm standoffs on the side closer to the motherboard - on both the push and pull fans. I also put in small covers with industrial tape on the triangular holes created by the diagonal placement of the fans.

I did this to try and improve airflow to the bottom part of the mugen 2 - that block above the cpu - and the bottom of the heatpipes.

Result: now sitting at 68,65,67,64 under stress. Before was 72 -73 ish hottest core - so Im pretty happy. Also Idle has dropped 3 degrees.

I don't know if this is something to do with the airflow of my particular situation in my case. It just seemed like there wasnt much fresh air getting to that part.


Nice...I've read i7's get hooot.


----------



## Conley

So I've been looking at the Mugen 2, but I noticed it had a sleeve bearing fan... Should I just buy another fan with the cooler?


----------



## mushrooshi

Lots of people have been happy with the stock fan because it is quiet.


----------



## Conley

Until it runs out of oil, right?


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Conley* 
Until it runs out of oil, right?

Yeah, that's usually how sleeve fans work, but some of the better ones don't even get that much louder at all after the oil is really low. I think the real reason to buy a new fan is if it's not pushing enough air, or to make up for the lack of airflow your case might possible have.


----------



## mushrooshi

Updated the FAQ, added a bit about how your Mugen 2 should be straightly oriented.


----------



## pez

What are Phneom II users getting? For comparison: I'm getting about 29C idle and a 47C load. With 1.45vcore I had a load of 49C.


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Conley*


So I've been looking at the Mugen 2, but I noticed it had a sleeve bearing fan... Should I just buy another fan with the cooler?


If you want to, sure.

Maybe get an S-Flex or Gentle Typhoon along with it if you value silence (For the long term)


----------



## diegolaz

is anyone traveling to Argentina with space in the lugage for a Mugen2 ??


----------



## ARavenousChimp

I'd like to replace my ASUS V60 with one of these. but, with my Dominator ram will the Mugen fit. will I will be able to remove my ram with out removing the heatsink ?


----------



## PowerTrip

Yes it will fit, but not the way most of us have it with the fan blowing towards the rear of the case.

You will have to install the heatsink with the long ways being vertical and the fan on the bottom side blowing air towards the top of your Antec 1200.


----------



## ARavenousChimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PowerTrip* 
Yes it will fit, but not the way most of us have it with the fan blowing towards the rear of the case.

You will have to install the heatsink with the long ways being vertical and the fan on the bottom side blowing air towards the top of your Antec 1200.

Okay, thanks. It will cool better than the ASUS v60 I have now right ?


----------



## btxmonty

I got my Mugen2 yesterday, installed it today in the morning. Switched from a Zalman9500 which the fan died. Even if It was a pain to install, I'm very satisfied with its performance. 28C(idle)->49C(load) with my E6750 @ 3.60GHZ


----------



## getbigtony

been trying to find out forever; does anyone know if this mugen2 will fit w/ my current specs in an antec 300?
thanks! please PM me for definitive answer!


----------



## mushrooshi

It will fit.


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *diegolaz*


is anyone traveling to Argentina with space in the lugage for a Mugen2 ??





















































Would be very interesting to see what the airport security would think it is. Lol.


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *getbigtony*


been trying to find out forever; does anyone know if this mugen2 will fit w/ my current specs in an antec 300?
thanks! please PM me for definitive answer!


it should, according to this:
http://www.hardforum.com/showthread....1319382&page=5


----------



## getbigtony

thanks; repped
does anyone know if it will fit the other way? (fan on right instead of bottom)


----------



## mushrooshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *getbigtony* 
thanks; repped
does anyone know if it will fit the other way? (fan on right instead of bottom)

It should... you can put a fan on any side.


----------



## getbigtony

i meant the cooler being rotated 90 degrees as well


----------



## PowerTrip

Yep, it will fit either way, vertical or horizontal as long as your RAM doesnt have some of those tall heatsinks we're seeing with the Dominators, Vipers and Reapers.


----------



## Genzel

What are the actual dimensions on this thing if some can rattle it off or provide a link w/o much effort? It looks huge compared to my true.


----------



## grey.clock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *getbigtony*


been trying to find out forever; does anyone know if this mugen2 will fit w/ my current specs in an antec 300?
thanks! please PM me for definitive answer!



This is what I posted earlier in this thread, a 300 case and massive raptor ram HS's. I see a 1 or 2 C' difference if i pull air like i have it out the top versus having it go from right to left and out the back.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grey.clock*


you can add me to the list


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Genzel*


What are the actual dimensions on this thing if some can rattle it off or provide a link w/o much effort? It looks huge compared to my true.


http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products...pu-cooler.html


----------



## distemper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Genzel* 
What are the actual dimensions on this thing if some can rattle it off or provide a link w/o much effort? It looks huge compared to my true.



















source: http://www.scythe-eu.com/forum/mugen...atibility.html


----------



## mjl4878

Finally got around to taking some pictures now that I can actually pull them off my crappy camera. I ended up moving my pull fan to be my exaust fan and wow my temps dropped considerably. Setup is a ultra kaze 3k push and another one for case exhaust.

You can see in the first pic how the fan is mounted. I'm running gskill pi ram, probably some of the taller ones out there. The fan rests along the top of the heatspreader. My idle temps are pretty good considering. The only change that I had to make for it to fit was remove one of my fans from my side panel but no biggy.


----------



## PowerTrip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mjl4878*


Finally got around to taking some pictures now that I can actually pull them off my crappy camera. I ended up moving my pull fan to be my exaust fan and wow my temps dropped considerably. Setup is a ultra kaze 3k push and another one for case exhaust.

You can see in the first pic how the fan is mounted. I'm running gskill pi ram, probably some of the taller ones out there. The fan rests along the top of the heatspreader. My idle temps are pretty good considering. The only change that I had to make for it to fit was remove one of my fans from my side panel but no biggy.




That is some sick idle temps there! whats the full load temps look like? 
And I like how your pics show that you can truly mount any fan the way you want.

Edit: Also, I recommend you use your other Ultra Kaze as a front case fan somewhere in the 3.5 inch drive cage blowing some major air towards your Mugen 2. Use the Slipstream that came with the heatsink as your exhaust fan


----------



## mjl4878

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PowerTrip*


That is some sick idle temps there! whats the full load temps look like? 
And I like how your pics show that you can truly mount any fan the way you want.

Edit: Also, I recommend you use your other Ultra Kaze as a front case fan somewhere in the 3.5 inch drive cage blowing some major air towards your Mugen 2. Use the Slipstream that came with the heatsink as your exhaust fan











hmm, unless i move the 230 fan in the front my options are the fan on the bottom or the side panel. Also the slipstream is a 4 pin connector and I dont have a adapater at the moment.

This sidebar addon pulls straight from core temp. I'll have to run something along prime 95 stress lvls to really test the load but this is what I've been averaging...


----------



## PowerTrip

Oh wow, holy schnauzers, nevermind then. That is sick temps for 90%


----------



## mjl4878

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PowerTrip*


Oh wow, holy schnauzers, nevermind then. That is sick temps for 90%


Yeah but I also dont have a vid card producing heat inside my case atm either since I'm using the on board until i can order my new one


----------



## Dopamin3

Does anyone have one of these in an Antec 900? I measured it and it seems like it will come pretty close to make it so the side panel won't fit on, but I think it should. Can anyone verify if it will fit with the side panel on in the Antec 900?


----------



## getbigtony

i think if it fits the 300, it fits the 900
don't quote me on that!


----------



## pez

I think it was mentioned earlier, but maybe the OP should add a case compatibility list. I think that'd be a very helpful feature/add-on.


----------



## kaivorth

Im looking to get a Mugen 2, but I have Dominators... Was wondering if I could just do a PULL, with no Push and would that work fine?


----------



## mushrooshi

Pez, that is a great idea. I'm going to be in Houston until the 8th, and I won't know if I have internet access until I get there, so it would be cool if you could get some information right now.

As for case compatibility, I have a Cooler Master 690, it fits, but you have to remove the side fan that is on the CPU. It wouldn't do anything anyways, since it is only getting stuff from the already cool top fins.


----------



## mushrooshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kaivorth*


Im looking to get a Mugen 2, but I have Dominators... Was wondering if I could just do a PULL, with no Push and would that work fine?


Probably.

edit: Leaving now!


----------



## pez

Ok, so I'm going to take over the case fit idea until mushrooshi comes back.

So far we have:

-Cooler Master CM-690 (Exception: Side fan must be removed)

I'll update this as people post in the thread their case name and any exceptions they needed to make it fit.


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kaivorth*


Im looking to get a Mugen 2, but I have Dominators... Was wondering if I could just do a PULL, with no Push and would that work fine?


Pull will work, but your temps won't be as good as push

Why don't you have it blowing upwards to your Antec 900's top exhaust?


----------



## mikeml

will the mugen 2 interfere with mushkin ram?


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikeml*


will the mugen 2 interfere with mushkin ram?


Most of Mushkin's RAM isn't tall, so I don't think it will.
Just put the RAM in first

If it so happens to not fit, you could have it blowing upwards instead of side to side (Hooray for Antec 300 top exhaust fan







)


----------



## kaivorth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sLowEnd*


Pull will work, but your temps won't be as good as push

Why don't you have it blowing upwards to your Antec 900's top exhaust?


I will probably have it pointing up, just like to look at options is all








Thx though. I'm on the lookout for Mugen2 now...


----------



## distemper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mikeml* 
will the mugen 2 interfere with mushkin ram?

For Mushkin Ascent, the fan needs to slide up to the top of the cooler. It fits - the fan has maybe 1mm of clearance. Regular Mushkin won't be a problem.


----------



## vdek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mikeml* 
will the mugen 2 interfere with mushkin ram?

I put a pic in one of the first few pages with the mugen 2 + Mushkin Redline RAM.


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Ok, so I'm going to take over the case fit idea until mushrooshi comes back.

So far we have:

-Cooler Master CM-690 (Exception: Side fan must be removed)

I'll update this as people post in the thread their case name and any exceptions they needed to make it fit.


So updated a bit now:

-Cooler Master CM-690 (Exception: Side fan must be removed)
-Antec 300
-Cooler Master HAF 932

Come on guys, give me your case and exceptions.


----------



## diegolaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Would be very interesting to see what the airport security would think it is. Lol.


jeje yes that might look suspicious









I found a store that might have stock in 2 weeks at u$s80...







If I get to install it I'll send some pics of the case with the mugen (and the empty wallet







)


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *diegolaz*


jeje yes that might look suspicious









I found a store that might have stock in 2 weeks at u$s80...







If I get to install it I'll send some pics of the case with the mugen (and the empty wallet







)


*It is $36.99 with free shipping on newegg.* Don't be insane!


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
*It is $36.99 with free shipping on newegg.* Don't be insane!

Reading fail is fail. He's in Argentina. I'm sure he would've had the sense to look at newegg first.


----------



## vdek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


So updated a bit now:

-Cooler Master CM-690 (Exception: Side fan must be removed)
-Antec 300

Come on guys, give me your case and exceptions.



HAF 932 obviously, pics on the first page or two.


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vdek* 
HAF 932 obviously, pics on the first page or two.

Updated


----------



## diegolaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Reading fail is fail. He's in Argentina. I'm sure he would've had the sense to look at newegg first.


exactly....they don't ship internationally.... I found a place that did, but with a u$s100 fedex shipping


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Reading fail is fail. He's in Argentina. I'm sure he would've had the sense to look at newegg first.


Filling out location in the left pane is nice







I can actually read very well, thank you.


----------



## grey.clock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


Filling out location in the left pane is nice







I can actually read very well, thank you.


looks like you need to eat your own advice before you serve it to others.


----------



## Broodman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikeml*


will the mugen 2 interfere with mushkin ram?


No, not really. I have the blue DDR3 ones, and all you have to do is put the fan retention clips a couple "plates" on the mugen.

Picture of the board, cpu, mugen, and RAM



Picutre of the whole thing in my Sniper case. LEDs are off.


----------



## diegolaz

Sorry if I generated any confusion. In my profile I hade country = Argentina and now I added location "Buenos Aires, Argentina" but it doesn't seem to show on left site of my posts.

On topic: any new one with more pictures of the Mugen 2? More CM690 with Mugen 2 installed?

Edit: Off topic, looks like location did the trick


----------



## Tommie

I got a CM 690 with a Mugen 2.
Its seriousle no problem at all to fit it. I have it blowing sideways with a exhaust fan next to it and an exhaust fan right above it. It works perfectly.
It surprises me that this cooler has gotten attention here on OCN so late. Its cheap and really good.


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grey.clock*


looks like you need to eat your own advice before you serve it to others.











Haha good point and nice ss of his post count too







.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tommie*


I got a CM 690 with a Mugen 2.
Its seriousle no problem at all to fit it. I have it blowing sideways with a exhaust fan next to it and an exhaust fan right above it. It works perfectly.
It surprises me that this cooler has gotten attention here on OCN so late. Its cheap and really good.


So it fits with the exhaust fan on? You have a picture?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Broodman*


No, not really. I have the blue DDR3 ones, and all you have to do is put the fan retention clips a couple "plates" on the mugen.

Picture of the board, cpu, mugen, and RAM



Picutre of the whole thing in my Sniper case. LEDs are off.




Added your case to the "Fit List".

-Cooler Master CM-690 (Side fan can remain on in some orientations)
-Antec 300
-Cooler Master HAF 932
-Cooler Master Storm Sniper


----------



## mushrooshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Haha good point and nice ss of his post count too







.

So it fits with the exhaust fan on? You have a picture?

Added your case to the "Fit List".

-Cooler Master CM-690 (Side fan can remain on in some orientations)
-Antec 300
-Cooler Master HAF 932
-Cooler Master Storm Sniper


Actually, I meant the side fan on the case... it does not fit...

I'll add to the list


----------



## laurie

You can add the Silverstone FT01 to the case list.
Its a high performing and very neat case. The Mugen is nowhere near the side window.
I could even mount a fan high over some patriot ram.

Would it be worth mentioning in the OP that you can use ram with a large heatsink if you are happy to mount the fan high on the Mugen. So the retention clip sits between some of the fins. So long as the case is wide enough it could help some people out.


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*


Actually, I meant the side fan on the case... it does not fit...

I'll add to the list


Well Tommie just posted saying he had his with the side fan on







.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *laurie*


You can add the Silverstone FT01 to the case list.
Its a high performing and very neat case. The Mugen is nowhere near the side window.
I could even mount a fan high over some patriot ram.

Would it be worth mentioning in the OP that you can use ram with a large heatsink if you are happy to mount the fan high on the Mugen. So the retention clip sits between some of the fins. So long as the case is wide enough it could help some people out.


Updated









Fit List
-Cooler Master CM-690 (Side fan can remain on in some orientations)
-Antec 300
-Cooler Master HAF 932
-Cooler Master Storm Sniper
-Silverstone FT01


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grey.clock*


looks like you need to eat your own advice before you serve it to others.











I would put it if it would have any importance AT ALL. I'm not asking anything dependent on location. Also learn to resize your picture so it doesn't take up the whole freaking screen (coming from 1920 x 1080 monitor). Thank you captain irrelevant!























Back on topic: What is the best way to mount a second fan on the mugen 2? Can you buy a second set of fan clips for cheap or just use like cable ties?


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
I would put it if it would have any importance AT ALL. I'm not asking anything dependent on location. Also learn to resize your picture so it doesn't take up the whole freaking screen (coming from 1920 x 1080 monitor). Thank you captain irrelevant!























Back on topic: What is the best way to mount a second fan on the mugen 2? Can you buy a second set of fan clips for cheap or just use like cable ties?

Actually it was VERY relevant to the issue at hand. Also, you criticize him for not resizing his picture, yet you quoted his picture. Hypocrisy isn't a word that's just thrown around now...eh?


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Actually it was VERY relevant to the issue at hand. Also, you criticize him for not resizing his picture, yet you quoted his picture. Hypocrisy isn't a word that's just thrown around now...eh?


I just block the picture from showing up so it doesn't matter to me. And you should learn how to read as well.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


*I'm *not asking anything dependent on location.


Therefore *I* have no reason to fill it out. If I were asking places to buy something, then yes it would probably be a good idea...

Anyway, let's get back on topic... You can add me to the club!

I apologize for the blurriness of the picture. So far I'm loving this cooler!


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
I just block the picture from showing up so it doesn't matter to me. And you should learn how to read as well.

Therefore *I* have no reason to fill it out. If I were asking places to buy something, then yes it would probably be a good idea...

Anyway, let's get back on topic... You can add me to the club!

I apologize for the blurriness of the picture. So far I'm loving this cooler!

It doesn't matter, you don't be hypocritical of something that you fault.


----------



## Dopamin3

Twice you keep this going on. First time I've had to use ignore list here.


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Why is the Antec Three Hundred listed as incompatible? Picture isn't mine, I pulled it off google.


----------



## Babylonian

i just bought Scythe Mugen 2 and OCZ Freeze

can someone show me plz how can i apply the thermal paste properly, i just never done it before, and i prefer if some one can show me pictures and videos of doing that

also which is better OCZ Freeze or the thermal paste that comes with the cooler

thanx in advance


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Babylonian*   i just bought Scythe Mugen 2 and OCZ Freeze

can someone show me plz how can i apply the thermal paste properly, i just never done it before, and i prefer if some one can show me pictures and videos of doing that

also which is better OCZ Freeze or the thermal paste that comes with the cooler

thanx in advance  
Definitely the OCZ Freeze. This should help:    
 YouTube - NCIX Tech Tips #11- Installing Thermal Compound


----------



## grey.clock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant*


Why is the Antec Three Hundred listed as incompatible? Picture isn't mine, I pulled it off google.



must be a mistake, i also have listed photos with the fans mounted on both sides of the HS in a 300 case.


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Mind linking me to the pictures? You and I have pretty similar setups.


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant* 
Definitely the OCZ Freeze. This should help: YouTube - NCIX Tech Tips #11- Installing Thermal Compound

so should i use the line methods or the grain of rise method

and can u show me plz more pictures of the best method

and i don't have the alcohol containing cleaning liquid, will that cause a plm when replacing coolers ?


----------



## Gmt

Line.
Check on my sig the AS link. it will tell you pretty much the same as the video.


----------



## distemper

I don't know if it ever entered production but The Scythe Mugen 2 Copper has a motherboard cracking 1800 grams.


----------



## qaz393

the true copper weights that much too.....


----------



## Babylonian

when i apply the thermal paste, how many lines should i apply ?
and how should i apply them (if they r more than one) parallel or crossing ?

if someone could someone could show me a picture, it will be really appreciated


----------



## distemper

Find the dual core processor instructions here:

http://www.arcticsilver.com/ins_rout...2intelas5.html


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
Twice you keep this going on. First time I've had to use ignore list here.

Lol. Be my guest. That's twice you didn't learn to take constructive criticism.


----------



## PowerTrip

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Babylonian* 
when i apply the thermal paste, how many lines should i apply ?
and how should i apply them (if they r more than one) parallel or crossing ?

if someone could someone could show me a picture, it will be really appreciated

Lines? WUT!?

It should only be one "little dab" or one "rice grain" sized drop. Then it should be spread evenly to a paper thin layer.


YouTube - How do you apply Artic Silver 5 ?


----------



## Babylonian

now i can confirm that Scythe Mugen 2 does fit Antec Mini P180

i just installed Scythe Mugen 2 on ASUS P5KPL-AM with Crucial Ballistix (2X2GB) in Antec Mini P180










plz add it to the compatibility list, as there aren't many sources in web that confirm this


----------



## Babylonian

i am getting these temperatures right now










is it normal to have such a difference between cores ?

i also used to have a difference of about 13 Â°C with my old AC Freezer Pro 7 cooler


----------



## sLowEnd

That's a huge difference

Definitely not normal


----------



## PowerTrip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Babylonian*


i am getting these temperatures right now










is it normal to have such a difference between cores ?

i also used to have a difference of about 13 Â°C with my old AC Freezer Pro 7 cooler


Try Core Temp and/or Everest to see if you get the same readings.


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PowerTrip*


Try Core Temp and/or Everest to see if you get the same readings.





















i had similar difference with my previous AC Freezer Pro 7 cooler, but i noticed when i removed it that i kinda messed up its pre-applied thermal paste as some of it was squeezed and came out from the sides of the cpu plate

when i applied OCZ Freeze for the new Scythe Mugen 2 installation, i only applied a little line in the middle of the cpu plate, and when i put the cooler and then removed it (Scythe Mugen 2 installation wasn't easy !) it made an oval shape that didn't cover the sides of the cpu plate, but i didn't squeeze the cpu plate with the cooler very firmly

so what should i do now ?


----------



## crashnburn_819

Sounds like you have a bad solder between the IHS and die. Nothing you can do besides de-lid the CPU.

Scythe Mugen 2 is compatible with my Antec 300 + UD3P setup.


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashnburn_819*


Sounds like you have a bad solder between the IHS and die. Nothing you can do besides de-lid the CPU.

Scythe Mugen 2 is compatible with my Antec 300 + UD3P setup.



Quote:



Sounds like you have a bad solder between the IHS and die. Nothing you can do besides de-lid the CPU.


sorry what does that mean, i am still a n00b at this stuff









does it mean i have to do physical changed to my cpu ?


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Babylonian*


sorry what does that mean, i am still a n00b at this stuff








does it mean i have to do physical changed to my cpu ?


No

What he means by bad solder is...

You know that flat metal slab with the print on your CPU? (IHS)
Under it is the processor core. Between the core and the metal slab is solder.


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sLowEnd*


No

What he means by bad solder is...

You know that flat metal slab with the print on your CPU? (IHS)
Under it is the processor core. Between the core and the metal slab is solder.


so what do i exactly need to do to fix my plm ?


----------



## PowerTrip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Babylonian*


so what do i exactly need to do to fix my plm ?


See if you can RMA it from the place you got it from.


----------



## distemper

I finally got my digicam back from repair so here is my Mugen 2 in my Apple G5 case:

(mushrooshi: thanks for adding me before I submitted the picture)


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PowerTrip* 
See if you can RMA it from the place you got it from.

my RMA request has been accepted !









thanks for the suggestion, hopefully the new cpu that i should get won't have the same plm

REP+


----------



## saiyanzzrage

just ordered the mugen 2 for my new build...super excited to get it and start building


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage*


just ordered the mugen 2 for my new build...super excited to get it and start building










Nice.







You're going to see a pretty big improvement over that Zalman.


----------



## pez

My friend has a Dark Knight on a E5200 and it's at 30idle and 40 load. Babylonian, I would have to agree w/ the RMA suggestion.


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Babylonian* 
my RMA request has been accepted !









thanks for the suggestion, hopefully the new cpu that i should get won't have the same plm

REP+









Awesome


----------



## vartok

count me in as well ^.^



















currently have to run with out the side panel.... im in the process of trying to find a new case


----------



## drjoey1500

Does anyone know if this will fit on a Foxconn Bloodrage with normal sized ram?


----------



## tigim101

right now the mugen 2 is about 9$ cheaper than the DK, so i'm decided to get the mugen 2 and maybe with a new better fan. I was thinking about the mugen 2 and this fan ( i hear it mentioned everywhere)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...k=ultra%20kaze

the problem is it says its really loud, 45 dba, so im wondering if it actually runs this loud and will it bother. If not i'd like suggestions for another good, quieter fan (preferably from newegg), unless the stock fan one is already sufficient. I'm going to be mounting on a ud3p in an antec 300, with ocz blade lv ram, and i'd like to know if there are any clearance issues with that setup. Thanks a lot, i hope to be joining the club once i get my new cooler =]


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drjoey1500* 
Does anyone know if this will fit on a Foxconn Bloodrage with normal sized ram?

i don't see why it shouldn't fit since u r using normal sized ram

in my matx mobo, the Scythe Mugen 2 fits perfectly without a plm. the fan is over the ram (normal sized) of the left slot, but thats ok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Babylonian* 
now i can confirm that Scythe Mugen 2 does fit Antec Mini P180

i just installed Scythe Mugen 2 on ASUS P5KPL-AM with Crucial Ballistix (2X2GB) in Antec Mini P180










plz add it to the compatibility list, as there aren't many sources in web that confirm this

the important thing to find is if Scythe Mugen 2 will fit in ur case


----------



## Babylonian

while i am still waiting for my new cpu to arrive (i RMAed my old one as it was faulty), i just want to check if my thermal paste applying is correct

i did the single line method, and after removing the cpu from my computer (to RMA it), this is how the thermal paste looked like (sorry for the terrible photos, i took them with 3 Skypephone !)








































does this look alright or did i mess it up ?


----------



## X3Nh4nC3D

Just ordered a Mugen 2 for my i7 920 for 37$ shipped @ the egg right now you cant go wrong

Will post pictars of install and temps









Should be pretty good since Ive been running stock cooling for quite some time.


----------



## mushrooshi

Should I reapply my TIM?

I have an i7, and according to Core temp:

Core 0 is my hottest
Core 1 is about 3C cooler than core 0
Cores 2 and 3 are about 4 or sometimes 5 degrees cooler than core 0.

Should I reapply?


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Babylonian* 
while i am still waiting for my new cpu to arrive (i RMAed my old one as it was faulty), i just want to check if my thermal paste applying is correct

i did the single line method, and after removing the cpu from my computer (to RMA it), this is how the thermal paste looked like (sorry for the terrible photos, i took them with 3 Skypephone !)








































does this look alright or did i mess it up ?

That looks really good

EDIT:Hey guys, something that might make the Mugen 2 installation easier....tape! lol

http://www.silentpcreview.com/article961-page3.html


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Babylonian* 
i don't see why it shouldn't fit since u r using normal sized ram

in my matx mobo, the Scythe Mugen 2 fits perfectly without a plm. the fan is over the ram (normal sized) of the left slot, but thats ok

the important thing to find is if Scythe Mugen 2 will fit in ur case

cool, thanks! I will measure my case before ordering. Shouldn't be a problem to fit







.


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sLowEnd* 
That looks really good

EDIT:Hey guys, something that might make the Mugen 2 installation easier....tape! lol

http://www.silentpcreview.com/article961-page3.html

kewl, i guess from now on, i will use the single line method










http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...1&limitstart=4

ps: thanx for the tip, when, i'll receive my new cpu i'll give this tape method a try


----------



## dham

Just to let you know that the mugen 2 has a mirror finish and a small dab will easily spread on it. That article is talking about rough finishes on thermal take coolers and best method to apply.


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dham*


Just to let you know that the mugen 2 has a mirror finish and a small dab will easily spread on it. That article is talking about rough finishes on thermal take coolers and best method to apply.


ok then, i'll try the single drop method next time


----------



## dham

Just for comparison.


----------



## diegolaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dham* 
Just for comparison.



















the top picture is a mugen 2, and the lower picture?


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *diegolaz* 
the top picture is a mugen 2, and the lower picture?

The lower one is the HR-01


----------



## llama16

hey guys, do you think the mugen 2 would fit on my sig rig? I think I'm useing 'standard'(?) passively cooled ram sticks.

Thanks
BTW: as I see there is a question about applying thermal paste going on, should I spread the thermal paste over the serface or just use drop/line, if I need to do the last, would I have to put a drop/line on both the cooler and cpu?

thanks


----------



## equimen

Hey guys. I'll be getting a new rig (and a Mugen 2 of course) in January or so, and I was wondering if the Mugen 2 will fit the Storm Scout. Anyone have that combination? Thanks a lot.


----------



## PowerTrip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *llama16*


hey guys, do you think the mugen 2 would fit on my sig rig? I think I'm useing 'standard'(?) passively cooled ram sticks.

Thanks
BTW: as I see there is a question about applying thermal paste going on, should I spread the thermal paste over the serface or just use drop/line, if I need to do the last, would I have to put a drop/line on both the cooler and cpu?

thanks


I looked up the P180 dimensions = 17.1" x 8.3" x 17.2"
My case is 18.9" x 8" x 17.2"

I would say that it fits, seeing that it is .3" wider than my case.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *equimen*


Hey guys. I'll be getting a new rig (and a Mugen 2 of course) in January or so, and I was wondering if the Mugen 2 will fit the Storm Scout. Anyone have that combination? Thanks a lot.



it will fit in the storm scout with plenty of room to spare.
19.2" x 8.6" x 19.5"

The Mugen 2 is 158mm (6.2205" inches) Tall.


----------



## equimen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PowerTrip*


I looked up the P180 dimensions = 17.1" x 8.3" x 17.2"
My case is 18.9" x 8" x 17.2"

I would say that it fits, seeing that it is .3" wider than my case.

it will fit in the storm scout with plenty of room to spare.
19.2" x 8.6" x 19.5"

The Mugen 2 is 158mm (6.2205" inches) Tall.


Oh, ok, just had to make sure









+


----------



## llama16

thanks + rep


----------



## Jyr

I've read most of this thread, and didn't seem to find any info, so has anyone had any experience mounting a mugen 2 in a CM 590?

I'm worried about it not being able to fit with the side fan on.

Though, I've already ordered it, so I'll be able to report back in a few days with some info.


----------



## mushrooshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jyr*


I've read most of this thread, and didn't seem to find any info, so has anyone had any experience mounting a mugen 2 in a CM 590?

I'm worried about it not being able to fit with the side fan on.

Though, I've already ordered it, so I'll be able to report back in a few days with some info.


If it is anything like my CM 690, the side fan will NOT fit. Don't worry though, the side fan wouldn't do anything anyways...


----------



## Jyr

Yeah, I read that.

It just looks funny without a fan.









Oh well, thanks.


----------



## shotokun16

So im running my cpu at 3.2ghz on phenom II x4 940 BE and my idle temps are 37-39C and room temperature is about 80-81F. Is this considered normal? (my specs are stated in my signature)


----------



## fedex1993

Well guys gonna be going up to Microcenter and grabbing a Mugen 2 and some as5 or more ocz freeze for my new am3 build that has yet to be finished. If i get OCZ freeze how should it be applied?


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shotokun16*


So im running my cpu at 3.2ghz on phenom II x4 940 BE and my idle temps are 37-39C and room temperature is about 80-81F. Is this considered normal? (my specs are stated in my signature)


Load temps? Did you use the thermal paste that came with the Mugen?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fedex1993*


Well guys gonna be going up to Microcenter and grabbing a Mugen 2 and some as5 or more ocz freeze for my new am3 build that has yet to be finished. If i get OCZ freeze how should it be applied?


Small dot in the middle


----------



## richierich1212

So does the Scythe Mugen 2 Fit inside the Antec 300 case + AMD setup?


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richierich1212*


So does the Scythe Mugen 2 Fit inside the Antec 300 case + AMD setup?


It should be fine.


----------



## daffy.duck

Sorry but I am a little confused.
In the very first post the Mugen 2 is listed as incompatible with the HAF 932 but yet I see vdek has a HAF and Mugen 2.
Is there some way to make them fit together?
Sorry but I didn't read the whole thread so I do apologize if it's been asked before.
Thanks.


----------



## richierich1212

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


It should be fine. 










So I guess the top 140mm is taken out, right? That thing is massive lol.


----------



## shotokun16

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sLowEnd* 
Load temps? Did you use the thermal paste that came with the Mugen?

Small dot in the middle


No i used arctic silver 5 just reapplied it lastnight so i guess i still have a week and half to go before the curing is completed.

My method of applying the thermal compound with arctic silver 5 is:










*2 blots the size of a grain of rice*

then Spread the compound evenly with a plastic bag with my finger in it. In result i get this:










Didnt load prime95 since the compound is only 2-days old so...

And there is it... ADD ME TO YOUR GROUP PLESE!!!!!! =)



















Wiring isnt my forte lol










Current temps are:








37C idle i think? 37-39C sometimes no more than 41C while playing games @ 3.2GHZ

EDIT: if cannot reach 34-35C idle and get loads through prime at 40-42C @3.2GHZ ill probaby use this compound?








*IC Diamond 7 Carat Thermal Compound*
unless someone can help me out? should i use zip ties for my cables? the case is very open and spacious so i thought zip ties are not necessary


----------



## sLowEnd

2 blots is quite a lot
You only need half that

Oh and if you plan to get IC7, know that it's very thick


----------



## shotokun16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sLowEnd*


2 blots is quite a lot
You only need half that

Oh and if you plan to get IC7, know that it's very thick


Oh really i thought the spread was even the blots were actually really small hmmm... im currently getting 38C from everest @ 3.2ghz. Easy tune6 that came with mobo says 30C (huh weird...) but core temp and everest are saying 38-39C. I'm not planning to do torture tests after 1.5 weeks.


----------



## fedex1993

Well guys got my mugen 2 from microcenter, question is how can i mount my other kaze that i bought to the other side with zip ties? I am doing a push pull config but i have the push mounted using teh clips and the pull i dont know how to mount any ideas?


----------



## sLowEnd

EDIT:

Alright, here's a demonstration of what I mean (Note that I ran out of zip ties, so the right side is bare, but you get the idea right?)










Another way is to contact scythe for more fan clips


----------



## mittens

I have a question, when I put to slip streams in Push/Pull the second fan my a VERY loud sound at high speeds, nothing seems to fix this issue due to the position of the blades and how close they are to the fins must make some kind of high pitched buzzing with the airflow.

How can i make my second fan quite? Buy spacers for the fan?


----------



## fedex1993

Well i installed my yate loons on my mugen 2 was idleing high and wasn't moving enough air and static pressure was slow. I know have my 2 yate loons push and pull.


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mittens* 
I have a question, when I put to slip streams in Push/Pull the second fan my a VERY loud sound at high speeds, nothing seems to fix this issue due to the position of the blades and how close they are to the fins must make some kind of high pitched buzzing with the airflow.

How can i make my second fan quite? Buy spacers for the fan?

Option A: Make a fan shroud (Search the forum to find out what they are)

Option B: Get a higher static pressure fan


----------



## llama16

Could have been asked before but I get lots of different responses from people.
What should be a 'good' temp when using the Scythe Mugen 2 with the included fan and thermal compound applied correctly on a Q6600 @ stock

Thanks, I just want to make sure that I have a good standard to see if I mounted it correctly or not.


----------



## mittens

Well It isnt the fan that is hitting the heatsink, its air pressure nosie. Im using the same fan as the stock and have used other fans and all have resulted in the same sound.

Am I the only one with this issue?

Shroud doesn't seem to help my problem either.


----------



## mittens

Also, I cannot use a spacer as the brackets dont allow for any extra room.

What the heck! This cooler needs to be used in push pull and now push push from different sides.


----------



## mittens

Heres a link to another thread explaining my issue, but no solution.

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=100785407

Hopefully it can be solved.


----------



## Jyr

Hey again,

Got my Mugen 2 today. Installed it pretty effortlessly (after I realized I had the screw brackets upside down, anyway)

I MIGHT'VE been able to stick a side fan infront of it, but I didn't try it, and probably wouldn't have been able to.

Installed an Ultra Kaze on it using zipties (was a horrible experience -- was the most time consuming part).

42C idle at 1.425v and 47C load @ 3.8Ghz (unstable







). Went into the high 50's at 3.2 with my old aftermarket cooler.

Absolutely amazing.


----------



## shotokun16

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jyr* 
Hey again,

Got my Mugen 2 today. Installed it pretty effortlessly (after I realized I had the screw brackets upside down, anyway)

I MIGHT'VE been able to stick a side fan infront of it, but I didn't try it, and probably wouldn't have been able to.

Installed an Ultra Kaze on it using zipties (was a horrible experience -- was the most time consuming part).

42C idle at 1.425v and 47C load @ 3.8Ghz (unstable







). Went into the high 50's at 3.2 with my old aftermarket cooler.

Absolutely amazing.









HMMM what kinda of thermal compound did u use? it took me about 3 reseats for the scythe until i was getting 35-36C idle. however i havent completed my 2-week cure time for the arctic silver


----------



## llama16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *llama16*


Could have been asked before but I get lots of different responses from people.
What should be a 'good' temp when using the Scythe Mugen 2 with the included fan and thermal compound applied correctly on a Q6600 @ stock

Thanks, I just want to make sure that I have a good standard to see if I mounted it correctly or not.


anyone? I think the following poster took attention from this post by triple posting sigh


----------



## mittens

Sorry, that wasn't the intention. I triple posted due to being too lazy to edit and used the quick reply.


----------



## Jyr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shotokun16*


HMMM what kinda of thermal compound did u use? it took me about 3 reseats for the scythe until i was getting 35-36C idle. however i havent completed my 2-week cure time for the arctic silver


OCZ Freeze. My ambient and case temps are around 23C.


----------



## llama16

I just installed the scythe mugen 2 on my sig rig.
Well I get 50-50-45-45 degrees on them, when running OCCT: linpack for an hour AND the stock (the one that came with it) fan at 100% AND all the case fans on 100% AND the case open AND CPU at stock 2.4
Good degrees?


----------



## llama16

srry for double post.
I checked the idle temps with my case closed.
36-28-36-27 is what OCCT and speedfan says, fans at TOP SPEED, mugen 2 fan at TOP SPEED, kÃ¶nig cooling paste, and stock at 2.4ghz. Are these good temps?
allthough I just installed everest and that says I have 25-18-17-25 as temperatures, WTH I have OCCT, speedfan AND everest opened besides each other.
Which one to trust? with the everest score I'd be pretty happy, but with the other scores I don't know what to think.


----------



## sLowEnd

The temps seem rather uneven on both programs. 
Are you sure you applied TIM properly?


----------



## llama16

yeah should be.
It's my first heatsink installation, and it wasn't an easy one!!
I used the line method which is adviced by artic cooling. 
I know I have already had a difference in degrees between those cores when I was using the stock cooling, which was a good 3 degrees. Same cores if I wasn't mistaken (maybe a sligghtly off die)

But what really wonders me is: OCCT, coretemp and speedfan give these degrees when under linpack load: 51-47-52-47
While everest gives me: 42-37-37-42

I want the second one. But the other programs seem to give temps more likely. How about it? It was a real pain in the ass installing.


----------



## sLowEnd

Try the spread method. 
(Remember, don't use your bare fingers, use a credit card or a finger condom)

Btw, what was so hard about the installation for you?
The backplate sliding around?
If so, try this
http://www.silentpcreview.com/article961-page3.html

And look at this if you haven't already

  
 YouTube - eiskaltmacher.de Montage Scythe Mugen 2


----------



## I_dalder_I

I got my mugen up and running last night, check my thread for proof of ownership and temp results. Needless to say im speechless this cooler is the best on the market. I have super cramped mobo space and i was still able to mount it properly with no modifications and not removing any ram!

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...-2-i-just.html


----------



## llama16

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sLowEnd* 
Try the spread method.
(Remember, don't use your bare fingers, use a credit card or a finger condom)

Btw, what was so hard about the installation for you?
The backplate sliding around?
If so, try this
http://www.silentpcreview.com/article961-page3.html

And look at this if you haven't already
YouTube - eiskaltmacher.de Montage Scythe Mugen 2

Well getting the 4pin CPU power connecter on it without complertely removing the PSU cable (I had like 2inches playing room).
I couldn't get it under there. It's a a real pita


----------



## llama16

what about the temps btw


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *llama16*


what about the temps btw


What's your ambient temperature?


----------



## llama16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *llama16*


I just installed the scythe mugen 2 on my sig rig.
Well I get 50-50-45-45 degrees on them, when running OCCT: linpack for an hour AND the stock (the one that came with it) fan at 100% AND all the case fans on 100% AND the case open AND CPU at stock 2.4
Good degrees?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *llama16*


srry for double post.
I checked the idle temps with my case closed.
36-28-36-27 is what OCCT and speedfan says, fans at TOP SPEED, mugen 2 fan at TOP SPEED, kÃ¶nig cooling paste, and stock at 2.4ghz. Are these good temps?
allthough I just installed everest and that says I have 25-18-17-25 as temperatures, WTH I have OCCT, speedfan AND everest opened besides each other.
Which one to trust? with the everest score I'd be pretty happy, but with the other scores I don't know what to think.


these are


----------



## sLowEnd

No, ambient temperatures as in your room temperature

Read here
http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...aningless.html


----------



## llama16

dunno, a nice summer day, not to hot though
maybe 24 degrees.

EDIT: with he case closed, all the fans on 100% I get 55-50-55-50 while using linpack OCCT.
though everest only gives me 44-38-38-44


----------



## sLowEnd

Try realtemp

Set Tjmax to 90


----------



## llama16

WTH?!!!
I just booted my pc in the morning, it's on maybe 10minutes. 9:18am
realtemp gives me the same temps as everest: 20-21-12-12
While OCCT and speedfan give me this:30-22-22-31

Now I'm really confused!!!


----------



## llama16

bump


----------



## sLowEnd

o.o

12c?
No way that can be right unless your room is very cold


----------



## llama16

it was in the morning, just booted up.
Now it's at 25-17-17-24
or atleast that's what everest and realtemp say, OCCT and speedfan say about 10 degrees more.

Which ones to trust?


----------



## PowerTrip

Add Coretemp and HWMonitor to your lineup and see what they say.


----------



## llama16

Those tell me the same as OCCT and speedfan: 34-26-26-35 on their idle.


----------



## vinzend

mugen 2 vs. vendetta 2 vs. dark knight?


----------



## llama16

bump


----------



## mushrooshi

Mugen 2 is better than the three


----------



## vinzend

does anyone use it for X2 550BE or 720BE? at > 1.525v how cool u can get?


----------



## I_dalder_I

Why cant i join this club


----------



## vinzend

mugen 2 vs. sunbeam ccf?

-
if i buy mugen 2, which fan can i buy? i prefer LED one for modding..
just any fan or must specific?


----------



## Bartmasta

Hey guys Im thinking of getting the mugen 2, but I won't have enough money until september

anyone in europe selling theirs perhaps?


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
mugen 2 vs. sunbeam ccf?

-
if i buy mugen 2, which fan can i buy? i prefer LED one for modding..
just any fan or must specific?

What colour


----------



## vinzend

red if possible..


----------



## KusH

Just bought a mugen 2 and 2 3k ultra kaze's to go along with it







gonna put it on my secondary rig (c2d e6320)







i'll show results of before/after mugen vs. stock intel cooler.


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


red if possible..


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/93...GP.html?tl=g36

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/93...c331s518#blank


----------



## Bartmasta

Is it possible that this cooler is TOO big? Will it block my ram slots and possibly cause other problems?


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Is it possible that this cooler is TOO big? Will it block my ram slots and possibly cause other problems?

only if ur rams are too tall.. u can also plug it on the other 2 slots..


----------



## M3N-HT




----------



## Bartmasta

wow man is the cooler blocking your gpu slot? cause it looks like a card might not fit there


----------



## M3N-HT

heck no.it just looks like that in the pic.theres lots of room








how do i join the club?
the m2 just came in today and so did the destroyer


----------



## vinzend

wow soooo huge.. isnt it heavy? why u put the fan facing the exhaust fan?
is that the proper way to install ?


----------



## M3N-HT

i was going to put the fan that came with the mobo in front,but i need ties or somthin.
oh and i was shocked about the weight as well but the back mobo plate is paded so i forgot about it.lol


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

just bought the cooler today, wont be in til thursday or friday, but i have a question, is the stock thermal compound that is included better than my as5 i use?


----------



## PowerTrip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *I_dalder_I*


Why cant i join this club










Because you spelled "S*c*ythe" wrong in your sig rig.

Just kidding









Send the *O*riginal-*P*oster a *P*rivate-*M*essage.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M3N-HT*


how do i join the club?
the m2 just came in today and so did the destroyer


----------



## mushrooshi

Yea, I don't frequent this forum as much as I used to, but just PM me and I'll add you


----------



## mushrooshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M3N-HT*












Wow, I'm not the only one who puts stickers on the Mugen 2


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *D3TH.GRUNT*


just bought the cooler today, wont be in til thursday or friday, but i have a question, is the stock thermal compound that is included better than my as5 i use?


No, the stock stuff isn't great


----------



## Broodman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*


Wow, I'm not the only one who puts stickers on the Mugen 2











Melt much?


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M3N-HT*












Put your fan on the opposite side so it pushes air. If you have it set like this you will see a big improvement in temps. Just having one fan pulling is a bad choice.


----------



## mushrooshi

I'd like to announce that Powertrip is the new Co-Owner of the club!

He will be incharge of club membership, and he can add whatever he wants to the Mugen 2 club!


----------



## M3N-HT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Broodman*


Melt much?












sorry i cant stop laughin
my temp stays at 26c so thats what makes it funny.

oh and to mushrooshi i did pm you i think.

to Dopamin3,will do tomorrow


----------



## mushrooshi

You were added


----------



## vinzend

will join this club soon..


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
will join this club soon..









Same. I have a Mugen 2 on the way to go w/ my X3 720. looks like a top-end performer @ middle-way price.


----------



## vinzend

yea cant wait for my money on paypal then buy it asap..


----------



## richierich1212

Installed my Mugen 2 today. This thing is badass, and is quality. The design/quality is better than the Xiggy HDT-S1283 / Dark Knight.

So far I'm hitting lower temps ~5 degrees lower temps, and that's with the fan blowing horizontally. Today was also a lot hotter than previous few days, so I bet this thing will cool ever more. I will take pix tomorrow.


----------



## PowerTrip

Looks like the Scythe Mugen 2 is gaining momentum, a few months ago this cooler was a diamond in the rough, now it's becoming mainstream.

Awesome performance for a low price, can't ask for anything more.

Welcome new members KusH and richierich1212.
I'm looking forward to adding more members as well.

Don't forget to post pics if you can, we love seeing the beauty of a Mugen 2 in all our members rigs.


----------



## KusH

I'll take some pics of it tonight after work when I install it, its gonna look funny as hell with 2 kazes strapped on it in a mid tower 

I'm just looking forward to pushing my e6320 over +3ghz and hopefully achieve 100% oc on it to get it too 3.6-7ghz


----------



## mushrooshi

New baby guinea pig + my sig rig. It's his temporary cage, I need to quarantine him for 3 weeks before adding him to my other guinea pig.








Sig rig, on a wood board. I need something that looks nicer lol.









Sig rig (And Mugen 2) off









Mugen 2 and Sig rig on.









My mugen 2 on my laptop


----------



## llama16

I'd give you rep if you put your computer in the guinea pig stall to take a picture


----------



## M3N-HT

actually spent a lil time on the system's wireing and fan placements so i figured why not.








case sure looks empty without the 8800gts


----------



## Ice1987

Will a Scythe Mugen 2 fit in a NZXT Lexa Blackline case? I'd like to get one to replace my Akasa Nero so I can overclock my core i7 more at more stable temps. Thanks in advance!


----------



## M3N-HT

i cant see why not
Mugen 2


----------



## Ice1987

Thanks for the prompt reply! I just wasn't sure about whether it would have enough room to work well. And is it worth changing the stock fan with a Noctua NF-P12? Or even just adding an extra fan in a horizontal push-pull setup?


----------



## vinzend

what should i do to make my mugen 2 have 2 fans? push pull..


----------



## PowerTrip

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ice1987* 
Thanks for the prompt reply! I just wasn't sure about whether it would have enough room to work well. And is it worth changing the stock fan with a Noctua NF-P12? Or even just adding an extra fan in a horizontal push-pull setup?

The stock fan does a good job while being silent, adding another fan or fans, even replacing the stock slipstream may yield better results. It doesn't hurt to try different configurations and compare you're temps.

Quote:

what should i do to make my mugen 2 have 2 fans? push pull..
just buy the extra fan(s) and fan clips or zip ties to add up to 4 total fans on the Mugen 2.










*USA*:http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/ac...fc-detail.html

*Europe*: http://www.quietpc.com/ie-en-eur/pro...cc/sy-fanclips


----------



## KusH

Got my mugen 2 installed yesterday, it was a ***** trying to get on a ultra kaze on there with the supplied fan mounts, other then that it worked out great.

I'm now running my e6320 @ 3.01ghz (430x7) @ 1.35v in windows under 100% load and it wont even go over 55c, not sure what ambient temp was, but I would assume it was about 21-22c. it was idling @ 26c, idle temps were not much lower then stock intel cooler but load temps definitely had a huge improvement. Would have been about 60-65c with stock intel cooler.

I need a better psu to take it higher to the 100% oc mark, but I will be buying a corsair 750tx this weekend and I'll have some results after that


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


Got my mugen 2 installed yesterday, it was a ***** trying to get on a ultra kaze on there with the supplied fan mounts, other then that it worked out great.


Zip ties.

Good luck with the cooler, you'll love it


----------



## KusH

Yea I know I couldn't find any around the house last night the only thing I could remotely find that could have MAYBE worked was a bungy cord but it was to big/long for what I needed lol.

I'm gonna be grabbing some zip ties today but I think I'm gonna put this mugen 2 on my main rig and put my geminii on my e6320, also going to be doing a psu/cpu swap in my rigs as well, just to confirm my suspicions of a lack of amperage causing my overclocks to fail.


----------



## mushrooshi

I second zipties.


----------



## PowerTrip

Welcome to the Club StarMick!









Lets see some more Mugen 2 pwnage, here's a new video clip showcasing the Mugen 2


YouTube - Q6600 Crossfire HD4870 XMS2 P5KC


----------



## MCBrown.CA

I picked up an M2 yesterday. The thing is a beauty and it's freaking massive!

I just hope that with a Delta 38mm fan it fits with my Doms and Enzotech NB/vReg/MOSFET coolers... but I've decided that if it doesn't fit, the Doms will have to go.

EDIT: Just a couple teasers:


----------



## StarMick

Hey guys, youngest member on this club but surely not the youngest on pc building.

I just build myself a new pc with ofcourse a Mugen 2. Here is a pic.









He is doing his work just fine and I'll be overclocking the cpu soon i think


----------



## PowerTrip

Is that a Pull setup?








Looks like you might have to fix it to push by putting the fan on the other side. The fan can be adjusted to fit higher up on the heatsink so it wont touch your RAM.


----------



## StarMick

Doesnt work, I tried. But the ram is actually very high.


----------



## PowerTrip

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA* 
I picked up an M2 yesterday. The thing is a beauty and it's freaking massive!

I just hope that with a Delta 38mm fan it fits with my Doms and Enzotech NB/vReg/MOSFET coolers... but I've decided that if it doesn't fit, the Doms will have to go.

EDIT: Just a couple teasers:




































Wowzerz, Nice Pics!








Welcome to the club!


----------



## llama16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sLowEnd*


Try realtemp

Set Tjmax to 90


I did this








And now I get 25-25-16-16
Are these good temps?


----------



## M3N-HT

looks good.

but i have a question.
the stock M2 fan seems a lil slow i have an extra 120mm 3pin fan and it runs faster then the stock M2 fan im just wonderin which fan should i put in front in the push pull set up sence one is slower then the other


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M3N-HT*


looks good.

but i have a question.
the stock M2 fan seems a lil slow i have an extra 120mm 3pin fan and it runs faster then the stock M2 fan im just wonderin which fan should i put in front in the push pull set up sence one is slower then the other


You should have the stronger fan pushing air and the weaker fan pulling for better temps.

Optimally you should only run fans of the same model in push-pull setup for best result.


----------



## llama16

I'm running prime95 right now (4 threads I think)
37-38-30-30..
Though I noticed that prime95 didn't test my q6600 at 2.4 but only at 2.1 (266.67*8)
How can I benchmark it at 2.4?


----------



## PowerTrip

You need to go into BIOS and raise the CPU Multiplier to 9 and make sure you disable C1E Intel Speedstep in Advanced BIOS.

Also, Welcome to our newest member, D3TH.GRUNT!


----------



## llama16

Thank you
+rep to you


----------



## skugpezz

just got my mugen 2, i am afraid to install it lol , can someone show me a pic of a mugen 2 on a gigabyte 790xt-ud4p motherboard, to give me som encouragement lol


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


just got my mugen 2, i am afraid to install it lol , can someone show me a pic of a mugen 2 on a gigabyte 790xt-ud4p motherboard, to give me som encouragement lol


What's to be scared of?


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sLowEnd*


What's to be scared of?


not seeing my ram or ram slots anymore


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


not seeing my ram or ram slots anymore










o.o

What's wrong with not seeing your first 2 slots?

(Unless you're using 3 or 4 sticks of RAM with high heatspreaders)


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sLowEnd* 
o.o

What's wrong with not seeing your first 2 slots?

(Unless you're using 3 or 4 sticks of RAM with high heatspreaders)

hope i dont break my board in the process of installing this cooler


----------



## PowerTrip

Did you not see the installation video in the First _and_ Second post of this thread?
I've installed and reseated the Mugen 2 several times and it as easy as shown in the following video:


YouTube - eiskaltmacher.de Montage Scythe Mugen 2





You have a Gigabyte Board, it won't break from a Heatsink installation. Trust.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PowerTrip* 
Did you not see the installation video in the First _and_ Second post of this thread?
I've installed and reseated the Mugen 2 several times and it as easy as shown in the following video:

YouTube - eiskaltmacher.de Montage Scythe Mugen 2

You have a Gigabyte Board, it won't break from a Heatsink installation. Trust.

Yup.

I've installed it 3 times, with no problems on any of them.


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PowerTrip* 
Did you not see the installation video in the First _and_ Second post of this thread?
I've installed and reseated the Mugen 2 several times and it as easy as shown in the following video:

YouTube - eiskaltmacher.de Montage Scythe Mugen 2

You have a Gigabyte Board, it won't break from a Heatsink installation. Trust.

This tip also helps

http://www.silentpcreview.com/article961-page3.html


----------



## hollywood406

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PowerTrip* 
The stock fan does a good job while being silent, adding another fan or fans, even replacing the stock slipstream may yield better results. It doesn't hurt to try different configurations and compare you're temps.

just buy the extra fan(s) and fan clips or zip ties to add up to 4 total fans on the Mugen 2.










*USA*:http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/ac...fc-detail.html

*Europe*: http://www.quietpc.com/ie-en-eur/pro...cc/sy-fanclips

Has anyone actually tried 4 fans?? I thought it weighed a lot with just one fan, I can't imagine adding the weight of 3 more fans!







I use a A1200 case and my Mugen2 sits so close to the rear (case) fan that I don't think I could gain anything by adding a pull setup. Can someone verify that?


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollywood406* 
Has anyone actually tried 4 fans?? I thought it weighed a lot with just one fan, I can't imagine adding the weight of 3 more fans!







I use a A1200 case and my Mugen2 sits so close to the rear (case) fan that I don't think I could gain anything by adding a pull setup. Can someone verify that?

Anything more than 2 fans is going overboard and will probably hurt your cooling worse than helping it. Scythe has just showed that 4 fans can be connected to make it look more awesome.


----------



## skugpezz

this is such a pain to install







after hours of working i am finally done installing it. I wouldnt recommend just because of installation process . but it is great at cooling though


----------



## M3N-HT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
this is such a pain to install







after hours of working i am finally done installing it. I wouldnt recommend just because of installation process . but it is great at cooling though









after hrs? and i thought starring at it for 15 mins then installing it within the next 5 was bad lol


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M3N-HT* 
after hrs? and i thought starring at it for 15 mins then installing it within the next 5 was bad lol

lol took me way more than 20 mins lol


----------



## skugpezz

i think i may have used too much tim , after watching that video


----------



## M3N-HT

yeah the instructions were confusing me the most.lol


----------



## KusH

Hell getting the cooler on is the easiest part of my install... getting my mobo out and all my gfx cards and all the other bs outta my comp to put this on was the real pain.


----------



## skugpezz

mugen 2 is amazing :d


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
mugen 2 is amazing :d

Did you get a temp drop?


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sLowEnd* 
Did you get a temp drop?

yea huge one at same settings my xigy with push/pull was doing 36cidle and 62 c load, now i am 33c idle and 52-53c load


----------



## PowerTrip

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
yea huge one at same settings my xigy with push/pull was doing 36cidle and 62 c load, now i am 33c idle and 52-53c load

Now that is what I've been waiting to see. You're the first person to actually compare direct temperatures with a Dark Knight and Mugen 2 that I have seen.

Welcome to the Club!


----------



## skugpezz

on my xigy i also saw 64c and now with mugen 2 with even more voltage on cpu and nb i never see 56c


----------



## KusH

Could it be that you seated this one better?


----------



## skugpezz

could be, but when i touch the xigy i could feel the warmth, i dont feel the warmth when i touch the mugen


----------



## M3N-HT

yeah i know what you guyz mean by the temps.but ive never seen the the 40's yet and thats playing games and all.and im using cheap hs grease (Spectra Cool)
awsome unit


----------



## skugpezz




----------



## sLowEnd

o.o

Your GPU cooling clearly isn't stock
Update your sig rig


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sLowEnd* 
o.o

Your GPU cooling clearly isn't stock
Update your sig rig









i did







. look what the mugen made me do http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/d...hznbstable.jpg


----------



## KusH

skugpezz, do small fft test in prime95 and lemme know the temps on that


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


skugpezz, do small fft test in prime95 and lemme know the temps on that










I see a high of 56c then goes back to 55c. between 55c-56c


----------



## KusH

nice


----------



## revamper

count me in


----------



## M3N-HT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
I see a high of 56c then goes back to 55c. between 55c-56c

must be hot where you live? or
must be warm in your room?


----------



## mushrooshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *revamper*


count me in


Welcome!


----------



## fedex1993

Anyone know if the scythe mugen 2 will fit in LIAN LI PC-A05NB?

Also i have it isntalled in my cooler master atcs 840. Humongo cooler but i loving it alot. Gets pretty good temps i guess. Running around [email protected] Is that pretty high for this cooler and on an AM3 955 3.2 ? Also here are some pics


----------



## richierich1212

Where can we order an additional fan clip?


----------



## PowerTrip

I dug up a previous post of mine to answer your question.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richierich1212*


Where can we order an additional fan clip?


http://www.google.com/products?q=scythe+fan+clip

Type A is for standard 25mm thick
Tybe B is for 38mm thick


----------



## funbuns

I just ordered mine, I can't wait


----------



## KusH

I hate those fan clips, zip ties are where its at lol


----------



## Contagion

hey guys i guess i can join this special club


















and yes, that is paper under it. actually wax paper so im ok against high temps. the reason it is there is because i used the Scythe fan it came with as an exhaust, which is exhausting air faster than the crappy RaidMax one is bringing in, and the paper keeps air from being pulled off the back of the super hot gpu. it helped my temps by 1-2C

anyways i have been wanting to know if my temps sound about right.
Volts Idle Load
1.44 31C 48C
1.47 33C 50C

those are cpu temps not core temps.
thnx!
btw i am using MX-2 compound which i am 50% sure i applied correctly


----------



## vinzend

Look what i got yesterday!



and after i installed it (geez had hard time since it's my first time installing
this kinda hsf and my case doesn't have the big hole on mobo tray)



-
i use ocz freezer as the thermal paste.. my hw monitor is working strangely
since my cpu degrees are shown 0c









LET ME JOIN THIS BEST HSF CLUB..


----------



## KusH

Sorry for crappy pic took it with my phone here is my rig with the beautiful mugen 2 on it









and yes that is a slipstream outside of my case attached to the shrouds lol.


----------



## M3N-HT

thats awsome guyz


----------



## EntTheGod

Wondering... can this be mounted with airflow forward/back on an am2+ socket? x.x stupid question its probably already answered but i didnt feel like lookin through 39 pages of replies


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EntTheGod*


Wondering... can this be mounted with airflow forward/back on an am2+ socket? x.x stupid question its probably already answered but i didnt feel like lookin through 39 pages of replies


no it cant
must be side to side


----------



## EntTheGod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


no it cant
must be side to side


uhm.... what do you mean by side to side XD do you mean <- -> like that? cause i just want one that will let me keep teh continuous air flow from the front of my case to the back, and not one thats gonna be blowing out the top of my case :/ id love to go with this heat sink if it will do that


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EntTheGod*


uhm.... what do you mean by side to side XD do you mean <- -> like that? cause i just want one that will let me keep teh continuous air flow from the front of my case to the back, and not one thats gonna be blowing out the top of my case :/ id love to go with this heat sink if it will do that


hang on i messed up. the mugen 2 is a rectangle. but, you can put a fan on any side that you want. 









hope this helps.
sorry for the confusion


----------



## EntTheGod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


hang on i messed up. the mugen 2 is a rectangle. but, you can put a fan on any side that you want. 









hope this helps.
sorry for the confusion


ah thanks







didnt know that

EDIT: +rep for ya ^_^


----------



## PowerTrip

Yes, If your case is big enough and your RAM is low profile you can arrange your fans in any configuration as you see fit.

Welcome new members Contagion and Vinzend. You guys were supposed to send me a PM








...but you're all lucky I check every new post in this thread


----------



## M3N-HT

the Mugen II is takin over the world.heh heh
it awsome


----------



## EntTheGod

i figure ill get one of these after i upgrade my motherboard







my phII940 is runnin kinda hot under my zalman

EDIT: question bout the fan removed, i looked up the specs


----------



## Contagion

i was wondering, woul like 1.5v on one chip give a diff temp than 1.5v on another chip?

if not, then could someone give me i rough estimate of what my load temps are at 1.45v?
thnx


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
i was wondering, woul like 1.5v on one chip give a diff temp than 1.5v on another chip?

if not, then could someone give me i rough estimate of what my load temps are at 1.45v?
thnx

of course.. thermal paste, your room temperature, your case, airflow will make
the difference..


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


of course.. thermal paste, your room temperature, your case, airflow will make
the difference..










no i meant if i were to put an intel q6600 in my case at 1.5v would it be the same temp as my 550 at 1.5v?
same thermal compound and all


----------



## mushrooshi

400th post YEA


----------



## EntTheGod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


no i meant if i were to put an intel q6600 in my case at 1.5v would it be the same temp as my 550 at 1.5v?
same thermal compound and all


Im not sure about much broader pairs than those two... but im pretty sure the q6600 would cook compared to the 550, cause the q6600 is 65nm


----------



## Chilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*


400th post YEA


400 posts? How did you get another 100 under 6 minutes?


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


no i meant if i were to put an intel q6600 in my case at 1.5v would it be the same temp as my 550 at 1.5v?
same thermal compound and all


No, it won't

They're totally different chips


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sLowEnd*


No, it won't

They're totally different chips


agreed..









-
wish i could post my degree.. i unlocked the 4th core so on hw monitor, it shows 0c..


----------



## vinzend

I set it back to Tri core to get the temp screenshot.. amazed by the performance of this beloved scythe mugen 2..









here is my daily set up :



and this is OC'ed :



my room temperature is 26c (dang so hot here







)

very nice hsf and i'm so glad i bought this instead of dark knight or sunbeam ccf..


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M3N-HT* 
must be hot where you live? or
must be warm in your room?

my room is 27c


----------



## M3N-HT

do you break out in a sweat?.lol
i remember before i got this cooler my room was always hot.but now when i wake up to go to work im freezin.
all last winter i had to keep my vent closed because of my computer.but now im thinkin i might freeze.lol


----------



## daffy.duck

I watched the youtube video in the first post, however the guy didn't use the washers.
I followed the video and I too didn't use any washers.
Are they necessary?


----------



## KusH

not on that motherboard no...


----------



## daffy.duck

Ok thanks for the quick response.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

will a mugen 2 fit in a case thats only 7.5 inches wide?


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


will a mugen 2 fit in a case thats only 7.5 inches wide?


Refer to this link for exact dimensions of the Mugen 2 so you can check for compatibility.


----------



## Bartmasta

I'm starting to look for a Mugen 2, but I'm trying to buy one from OCN or somewhere. In poland a new Mugen 2 costs 60 USD but on Newegg they cost 36 :/


----------



## M3N-HT

i bought mine from aero cooler


----------



## Bartmasta

Cool, shipping costs $36.49


----------



## M3N-HT

lol i wanted it so bad the price didnt matter
plus they were the only ones that would accept a canadian money order


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M3N-HT*


lol i wanted it so bad the price didnt matter
plus they were the only ones that would accept a canadian money order










You're in BC?

Probably could've bought it here then

http://ncix.com/products/?sku=35847&...facture=Scythe


----------



## M3N-HT

do they accept M/O's?


----------



## skugpezz

a push/pull setup improves performance on mugen2? I would like to try it


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M3N-HT*


do they accept M/O's?


EDIT: I read their customer care page. Yes they accept M/O's

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCIX's customer care page*

We gladly accept the following payment methods: 
Visa
Mastercard
American Express
PayPal
Prepaid Company Cheque, Cashier's Cheque, Money Order or Bank Draft
Electronic Payment


----------



## M3N-HT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sLowEnd* 
EDIT: I read their customer care page. Yes they accept M/O's

holy smokes.ill definetly keep them in mind for future shopping


----------



## KusH

m3n i've been meaning to ask you *** is ur avatar... looks f'in crazy


----------



## sLowEnd

It's a mole man! (Or woman?)


----------



## M3N-HT

oh thats cousin IT
after IT had ITs hair cut.rolmao


----------



## Bartmasta

i hate posting in this thread because of your avatar


----------



## M3N-HT

no kiddin
but im going to order a Mugen2 for my gf's computer soon


----------



## Bartmasta

2 things.

1. should I mount my mugen 2 normally or vertically? My case has 2 exhaust fans directly above the cpu cooler but the airflow is just as good if the cpu cooler would be mounted normally.

2. The mugen 2 comes with a 1300 RPM pull fan and I'm thinking of getting a 1200 RPM Scythe slipstream for pull. Opinions?


----------



## M3N-HT

1 mount it normally,seeing you have AMD mobo.2 i always thought faster fans were better but thats just me.
the fan that does come with the M2 seems a lil slow for my taste so i mounted a 2500rpm fan in the push configuration and put the M2 fan on the back of my case.
i can ajust the rpm on the 2500rpm fan so it isnt noisy at all unless i let it rip at full speed but no need to sence the M2 keeps it cool.


----------



## Bartmasta

Well I've got no fan controller.

My choices are 1200 rpm which is 24 dB and 1600 rpm which is 33 dBa. If i remember correctly its like 20 CFM more but its nearly 10 dB louder.


----------



## M3N-HT

the only fan controller im using is my mobo's Aegis panel


----------



## Bartmasta

I think I can do that with my cpu fan, but can I do it with a case fan?


----------



## M3N-HT

depends if its hooked up to your mobo's 3pin fan conector.not the 12v molex
but then again not all mobo's support that i guess.


----------



## Bartmasta

I'll have to try it sometime then

thx for the info


----------



## computeruler

I wanna be in the club. I guess I put mine on the wrong way








Now wonder I was confused how some people could fit 2 fans on it. I guess Ill have to fix that and get a second fan when I get a new case.


----------



## mushrooshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *computeruler* 
I wanna be in the club. I guess I put mine on the wrong way








Now wonder I was confused how some people could fit 2 fans on it. I guess Ill have to fix that and get a second fan when I get a new case.

If you owned or ordered one you're in!


----------



## vinzend

geez i really want to know how my mugen 2 performs on my unlocked 720BE..
but impossible using hw monitor / everest since it reads 0c..


----------



## Andy!

would it be any benefit to put one face to blow air into the back exhaust and then put another to blow air into the top exhaust on my case?


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Andy!* 
would it be any benefit to put one face to blow air into the back exhaust and then put another to blow air into the top exhaust on my case?

how? u dont have back exhaust on ur case?


----------



## Andy!

like im saying have a fan blow air right to left
then another bottom to the top


----------



## Bartmasta

hey guys looks like i've decided on a mugen 2. Was thinking of getting a TRUE cause it's the same price cept it doesn't have a fan but when unlapped it performs the same as mugen 2 right? I wish the Mugen 2 would cost $40 here instead of 60 but oh well

opinions?


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


hey guys looks like i've decided on a mugen 2. Was thinking of getting a TRUE cause it's the same price cept it doesn't have a fan but when unlapped it performs the same as mugen 2 right? I wish the Mugen 2 would cost $40 here instead of 60 but oh well

opinions?


still thinking? lol.. feel sorry for u there cost the same.. here, mugen 2 costs
$30 cheaper..









i dont want to betray this club but IMHO, get TRUE if it costs the same..


----------



## Demonkev666

I have mugen 2 coming it's going to be used with a 40x40mm 225 watt tec.

however how come my newegg shipping says package weight 7.0 Lbs O_O I know this heatsink only weight 780 grams that;s just over 1.7lbs. I'm getting 5.3 lbs of packaging now ? LOL???

maybe it's an error, but who knows only time will tell.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demonkev666* 
I have mugen 2 coming it's going to be used with a 40x40mm 225 watt tec.

however how come my newegg shipping says package weight 7.0 Lbs O_O I know this heatsink only weight 780 grams that;s just over 1.7lbs. I'm getting 5.3 lbs of packaging now ? LOL???

maybe it's an error, but who knows only time will tell.

feel sorry for u if the shipping fee costs more..


----------



## Laforet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


hey guys looks like i've decided on a mugen 2. Was thinking of getting a TRUE cause it's the same price cept it doesn't have a fan but when unlapped it performs the same as mugen 2 right? I wish the Mugen 2 would cost $40 here instead of 60 but oh well

opinions?


For some reason nobody seemed to understand but most TRUE off the shelf have a visibly bulging cylinderal base, from my point of view it is not even usable without lapping.

On the other hand the fins are soldered and the heatpipes are plated on TRUE so it doesn deserve the premium price, it is also one of the few options to AMD users who want a bit flexiblity.

Anyway my mugen 2 is here, for the rest see my sig rig.


----------



## Andy!

are these MB mugen 2 able
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128387

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813136058


----------



## Bartmasta

first one yes, not sure about the 2nd one

What kinda fans should I get for my mugen 2? I was thinking of just getting a 1200 RPM slipstream so I have 2 fans on the cooler (is it ok if 1 fan is 1300 rpm and the other is 1200?) but some people say to get 2 s-flex fans. They are nice but 2 would cost 40 dollars which is way too much for me


----------



## Andy!

what about this one

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131368


----------



## boomstick360

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Laforet*


For some reason nobody seemed to understand but most TRUE off the shelf have a visibly bulging cylinderal base, from my point of view it is not even usable without lapping.

On the other hand the fins are soldered and the heatpipes are plated on TRUE so it doesn deserve the premium price, it is also one of the few options to AMD users who want a bit flexiblity.

Anyway my mugen 2 is here, for the rest see my sig rig.










Messy


----------



## Kameli

Good case for Mugen II?









I am thinking buying Mugen II and same time getting new case.

What case would you recommend that is silent, pretty cheap (under 100 dollars) and works well with Mugen II.


----------



## PowerTrip

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kameli* 
Good case for Mugen II?









I am thinking buying Mugen II and same time getting new case.

What case would you recommend that is silent, pretty cheap (under 100 dollars) and works well with Mugen II.


Antec 300 $65 {$10 off with promo code ANTECAUG, limited offer}

NZXT Beta $50

COOLER MASTER RC-690 $70

LIAN LI Lancool $70


----------



## KusH

Cases make noise?


----------



## I_dalder_I

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
Cases make noise?

i believe he was referring to the fans making noise, but yes cases can vibrate and make noise.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PowerTrip* 
Antec 300 $65 {$10 off with promo code ANTECAUG, limited offer}

NZXT Beta $50

COOLER MASTER RC-690 $70

LIAN LI Lancool $70

go with cooler master.. they're awesome in making cases..


----------



## Bartmasta

What kinda fans should I get for my mugen 2? I was thinking of just getting a 1200 RPM slipstream so I have 2 fans on the cooler (is it ok if 1 fan is 1300 rpm and the other is 1200?) but some people say to get 2 s-flex fans. They are nice but 2 would cost 40 dollars which is way too much for me


----------



## Chilly

Slipstreams are fine, actually I'm going for the Slipstreams instead


----------



## Kameli

Does Mugen come with thermal paste and if it does how good it is? Should I buy some other paste?


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kameli*


Does Mugen come with thermal paste and if it does how good it is? Should I buy some other paste?


it does.. it's an okay paste..


----------



## KusH

I have 2 3k ultra kazes on my mugen, but then again I dont mind sound so it works perfectly fine for me







.

With that setup though I can keep my comp @ 3.9ghz (433x9) @ 1.65v and run stress test in prime95 (small fft's) and keep the temp under 75c. Now mind you thats with an ambient temp of ~19-20c


----------



## Bartmasta

so will it be ok if i get a 1200 rpm along with the 1300 rpm that comes with the fan?


----------



## Andy!

mugen 2 ordered +slipstream fan


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Slipstreams have low static pressure which makes them much better suited for case fans than for rad/heatsink fans. That's why I tossed a 105CFM Panaflo 38mm on my Mugen 2. It's currently being used on my workstation while I'm testing the E8500 I just bought, but it will be going on my sig rig's quad in the next couple weeks.

Impressive performance on the dual-core though and I am a ham-fisted overclocker (set volts to max safe value, find highest stable OC, then start backing down the voltages) so temps tend to be high when I first start testing a chip.


----------



## Bartmasta

How much static pressure does that panaflo have?

A 1200 rpm slipstream has a pressure of 0.95mm I think

I'd get some decent fans for my Mugen 2 but I don't want to spend $40 on fans


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


How much static pressure does that panaflo have?

A 1200 rpm slipstream has a pressure of 0.95mm I think

I'd get some decent fans for my Mugen 2 but I don't want to spend $40 on fans


My Panaflos (model FBA12G12HA1) have static pressure of around 5 mm/H2O according to this Panaflo PDF spec sheet.


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA*


My Panaflos (model FBA12G12HA1) have static pressure of around 5 mm/H2O according to this Panaflo PDF spec sheet.


Do you run them at full speed? o.o


----------



## Bartmasta

the panafloas are kinda loud though, i dont like anything more than 25dB


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sLowEnd*


Do you run them at full speed? o.o


Yep, and yes, they are pretty loud. If they're undervolted to around 1750RPM they become significantly quieter and still produce much more pressure than something like a Slipstream.


----------



## IEATFISH

I've got a Mugen in the mail, should be here this Thursday. I'm excited.


----------



## KusH

nothing is loud when you have a good headset.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


nothing is loud when you have a good headset.










Sennheiser 201's are good but I hate anything loud. Besides I don't have a fan controller although my mobo might have one.


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Sennheiser 201's are good but I hate anything loud. Besides I don't have a fan controller although my mobo might have one.


Then get Gentle Typhoons


----------



## Bartmasta

Okay I decided not to get the slipstreams, I hear they have a high failure rate cause of the sleeve bearing so I might get something else but I'm not sure if it's worth the 30-40 dollars to get better fans.


----------



## vinzend

stock fan will do just fine.. im running it..


----------



## mawo

Hi,

I plan to replace my Scythe Shuriken with a Mugen 2 but I'm not sure if it fits into my system. I already saw that some people have the combination ASUS Striker II Extreme and Mugen 2 in their signature. But I want to make sure that I don't run into problems. So here my questions. Can I install the Mugen 2 without blocking RAM slots? Is there enough space on the board so that it doesn't collide with the chipset-coolers? Is there anything else to consider?

Thanks for your help!!

mawo


----------



## KusH

THis is how my mugen looks if that gives you any ideas but thats with 2 38mm thick 120mm fans.


----------



## mawo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
THis is how my mugen looks if that gives you any ideas but thats with 2 38mm thick 120mm fans.

Thanks for the pic. But I think this won't help me because you are using a different mainboard...


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mawo* 
Thanks for the pic. But I think this won't help me because you are using a different mainboard...

Will comparing the boards side-by-side help?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowIm...d%20-%20Retail

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowIm...d%20-%20Retail


----------



## mawo

Just had a look on your links. The arrangement of the coolers around the cpu is too different to compare...


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mawo* 
Just had a look on your links. The arrangement of the coolers around the cpu is too different to compare...

Well, how about the complete dimensions of the Mugen 2?

http://www.scythe-eu.com/forum/mugen...imensions.html

Includes the clearance as well

If your heatsinks are < 40mm tall, then you should have no problem
(Well, it could even be a little over 40mm because the Mugen dimensions doesn't account for the height added by the processor and the socket)


----------



## mawo

I wonder why I didn't find this thread in the scythe forum...









The heatsinks are about 35mm hight so I think it will work. I'm going to order the Mugen 2 the next days and give it a try.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Andy!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
THis is how my mugen looks if that gives you any ideas but thats with 2 38mm thick 120mm fans.


my god man how many harddrvies do you need!!

not to mention 3way sli









your rig is seriously impressive


----------



## KusH

Only if there was an OS that could boot from gpt would I have all 5 of the drives being 1.5tb drives ;-P

And well I only have 3TB of redundant space while another 1TB of 1 drive down adn your done, but 4TB if good enough for me for now (thats usable space btw not advertised)

But thank you I appreciate it


----------



## vinzend

geez if i can get this from Mugen 2, wonder how cool i can get from Megahalem or IFX-14..



Scythe Mugen 2 FTW!!


----------



## WingedCow

I know I mounded my Mugen 2 weird o.o but I just thought it'd perform better that way? Since it'd have more space for the hot air to go UP since hot air rises.


----------



## vinzend

fingerprint..
















wow those are weird.. 4870X2, 2x 4870.. so u could do that??








no problem at all? stutering?

if u put the fan below ur mugen 2, then it arises.. but that 1, NAH..


----------



## KusH

im confused as to why you have it in a pull position when your case fan is right there lol


----------



## IEATFISH

So I just got me Mugen 2 installed. It is too big for me to fit my RAM in with the fan so I had to put the fan on the other side just pulling air through. I need to find a thin fan to push some air through now. Anyone know any good extremely thin fans?


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


So I just got me Mugen 2 installed. It is too big for me to fit my RAM in with the fan so I had to put the fan on the other side just pulling air through. I need to find a thin fan to push some air through now. Anyone know any good extremely thin fans?


This is a 12mm thick Scythe Slipstream (There are slower speeds available, I'm just linking to the fastest one)
http://www.jab-tech.com/Scythe-Slip-...m-pr-4478.html

This page has 20mm thick Yate Loons
http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g36/...ans-Page1.html

How did you mount it btw? Long side facing RAM or short side?


----------



## computeruler

did you put it on right?


----------



## IEATFISH

I put it on with the slots going horizontally. That 12mm fan looks perfect.  Any other options?

edit: Also, where do I get more of the clips for putting on fans?


----------



## Bartmasta

I'm getting my mugen 2 in less than 12 hours, how do I mount it on my mobo


----------



## chickenricesoup

hi
i have lots of case fans running and i was wondering if there was any point in having the stock fan running?


----------



## chickenricesoup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


I'm getting my mugen 2 in less than 12 hours, how do I mount it on my mobo


read the instructions that came with it


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


I'm getting my mugen 2 in less than 12 hours, how do I mount it on my mobo



Quote:



Originally Posted by *chickenricesoup*


read the instructions that came with it










Agreed. They are pretty easy to understand. I was relieved.


----------



## chickenricesoup

or he can watch the vid on the first page


----------



## vinzend

you can see the video on 1st page..


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Haha im going to get one, but my mobo suddenly seems so fragile, I get the feeling that it will snap in half when I place it on it lol


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


you can see the video on 1st page..


You can see the previous post stated the same thing, just 6.5hrs earlier


----------



## darklink

This thread is what sealed the deal for me and my new(ish) build for next week. I already have an AMD Phenom II X3 720 and just ordered a Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P, OCZ Gold AMD edition DDR3 1600 (2x2GB) and the Scythe Mugen 2 with a Panaflo FBA12G12M1BX. I cannot wait to get this build up and running next week. As soon as I do I will take pics and join the club. Thanks for the great thread.


----------



## Futuredrifter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
edit: Also, where do I get more of the clips for putting on fans?

Performance pcs sells both type of fan clips these are Type As for 25mm thick fans and these are Type Bs, now even though in the description it says the Bs are for 25mm they're actually for ANY thickness size. Type B clips connect to the set of holes that are up against the heatsink, not the far side, this makes them universal. If you don't feel like spending that much you could always use a zip tie.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
You can see the previous post stated the same thing, just 6.5hrs earlier









hehe i usually don't read all of posts above me..









here's my lovely mugen 2..



30c Load at 1.488vcore


----------



## KusH

it was the one RIGHT before yours lol, but some decent temps you got there.


----------



## Bartmasta

mounting was ez

had most trouble with putting mobo back on lol


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
it was the one RIGHT before yours lol, but some decent temps you got there.

hehe.. the magic of mugen 2..









-
@ bart

put ur temp too..


----------



## Demonkev666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
feel sorry for u if the shipping fee costs more..









well it came I can't find the 5.3lbs of packing peanuts or 4 lbs cardboard box.
that is supposedly came with
mounted it with some long # 4-40 screws to fit my tec (225 qmax watts) 40x40 and a cold plate.

here where temps.










19C at idle and 38C at load.

usually this chips idles at 38C on my sunbeam 120mm CCF.

it's too bad when I took it part to test the tec I burned put the tec







d'oh filped the hot and cold side.

mugen 2 got pretty hot though needed 4 fans to keep it cool

I did bend it though from it's own weight and the board slipping out of my my hand









this was suppose to be a 45 watt sempron II 140.


----------



## KusH

Damn if you only getting 19c on idle with a tec
Either A. Something is wrong with that Tec of
B. your ambient temps must be like 25-30c lol

Specially for that kind of voltage my god. I get better temps with that on my push/pull setup @ 1.64v, I do realize u have a amd but still whats the deal?


----------



## chickenricesoup

im getting 24c without sythe fan


----------



## Advil

hello guys
plz answer me cuz im gonna buy the mugen2 tomorrow ,does it fit
in this pc :









and should i buy the mugen2 or a new case (cm 690)for ocing q6600
to 3ghz!


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Advil* 
hello guys
plz answer me cuz im gonna buy the mugen2 tomorrow ,does it fit
in this pc :









and should i buy the mugen2 or a new case (cm 690)for ocing q6600
to 3ghz!

1. yes it does if you manage ur cable..
2. new case doesn't help you OCin Q6600 but mugen 2 does..


----------



## Bartmasta

I think the PSU will be in the way


----------



## Demonkev666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


Damn if you only getting 19c on idle with a tec
Either A. Something is wrong with that Tec of 
B. your ambient temps must be like 25-30c lol

Specially for that kind of voltage my god. I get better temps with that on my push/pull setup @ 1.64v, I do realize u have a amd but still whats the deal?


this chip may just suck. it's a very early chip.
my room is pretty small too, play a game and the whole room is warm when the AC is off.

normal load is 42C on my sunbeam CCF.

4.0ghz is stable at 1.625 so this must be high leakage chip, good for LN2/LH4, dice.

I'm also on vista 64 bit which usually is about 5-8C hotter then if I where on XP32bit

usually idle is 34C unless I have my TV on then it's 38C.

I was running the TEC at full voltage 24 volts and 15.5 amps so 372 watts + 125 watts = 497 (500) watts to cool a mugen 2 is a one killer cooler to keep all that below 60C.


----------



## KusH

thats crazy


----------



## Advil

Quote:



1. yes it does if you manage ur cable..
2. new case doesn't help you OCin Q6600 but mugen 2 does..



Quote:



I think the PSU will be in the way


im gonna buy corsair hx620w with it so will it fit ?!
and is the ninja2 the same size as the mugen ?!
thnx guys


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Advil*


im gonna buy corsair hx620w with it so will it fit ?!
and is the ninja2 the same size as the mugen ?!
thnx guys


nice choice of psu..








not very sure about will it fit or not.. ur case is soo small..
change case (below psu location) and psu perhaps?









mugen 2 is bigger probably..


----------



## Advil

Quote:



nice choice of psu.. 
not very sure about will it fit or not.. ur case is soo small..
change case (below psu location) and psu perhaps?


ok thnx 4 the speedy reply















anyway im gonna buy the cm690(4x120fans) without the mugen for now!!!
hope i can oc to 3ghz at least for a month using the cooler master stock fan !!!!!!!


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Advil*


ok thnx 4 the speedy reply















anyway im gonna buy the cm690(4x120fans) without the mugen for now!!!
hope i can oc to 3ghz at least for a month using the cooler master stock fan !!!!!!!


too bad..









buy case and mugen 2 first then.. psu next month..


----------



## Advil

sry but i saw this pic and now im confused :








and








is the mugen 1 the same as 2 ?!


----------



## vinzend

1 is not 2.. therefore mugen 1 is not the same as mugen 2..


----------



## Bartmasta

yeah advil you should invest in a case with the PSU at the bottom such as CM690, HAF 932


----------



## Andy!

got the mugen 2 all loaded up

just waiting for my psu to be rmaed


----------



## jason93

I got my Mugen 2 installed last night, this thing is huge compared to my Vendetta 2!!


----------



## Bartmasta

Why don't you mount it the other way? I think it's better


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Advil*


sry but i saw this pic and now im confused :








and 








is the mugen 1 the same as 2 ?!


No, but the Mugen 2 does fit on the P45 Platinum
http://www.scythe-eu.com/forum/mainb...lity-list.html

The Mugen 2 is slightly bigger than the Mugen

http://www.scythe-eu.com/forum/mugen...imensions.html

http://www.scythe-eu.com/forum/mugen...atibility.html


----------



## hitman1985

well i can add this much already as im just finishing the cable management on my backup tower: Mugen 2 + antec 900 = unhandy









but in the end the looks are pretty decent so far








* im adding a pull fan as there is enough space for one.


----------



## chickenricesoup

ill say it again
is there any point in having the stock fan running?


----------



## computeruler

yes


----------



## chickenricesoup

nvm
ok
if you got a good computer case you dont need the fan.but if you dont then you do ok?


----------



## KusH

Uhh, I'd definitely put a fan on this cooler, but thats just me.


----------



## chickenricesoup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


Uhh, I'd definitely put a fan on this cooler, but thats just me.


but would it be worth the -2c?
try it.
but if you do make sure you dont fry your comp


----------



## Bartmasta

why not fan? I have my stock fan at max rpm and i can barely hear it. The temperature difference at load is probably at least 10'C


----------



## computeruler

I cant hear my stock fan at all and mines at full speed too


----------



## rasa123

I just got my mugen 2 and I can't hear the fan @ max, although I can't even hear myself think over my gtx260 @ 80%. I didn't notice that much of a temp drop compared to my previous cooler but then again I have a low-end dual core, not an oven of a quad (yet).


----------



## Kameli

How hard is Mugen II to install? I heard some rumors that it is very hard to install and almost impossible to do alone. What is the truth?

EDIT: And second question. Does Mugen II fit in HAF 922 case?


----------



## Gmt

. No, you can do it alone as everyone else. Yes it fits in HAF 922.


----------



## Rightwing

So it will fit in an antec 900.Hey Jason93 or anyone else how close is it to the removable side door?I am gonna try and pick one up tomorrow night at micro center along with a new Q9550.That's if the cpu's come in on the truck at noon like they are supposed to.I think it will clear my ram ok.


----------



## Mariusz803

Hey guys,

I figure i should ask in case i decide to get this cooler... the price and size make 100% tempting over a TRUE or Megahalem (yah i know Megahalem is slightly better).

Question, will it fit on my Gigabyte Extreme EX58 mobo?

OVER the Silent Pipes w/c mount?

I've measured and its a close call, just wondering if i can get 100% assurance.

Cheers.


----------



## KusH

depending on how you mount it I suppose but it looks like it will fit.


----------



## hitman1985

alright i got my rig started today







and i would just say 
uhmmmm










(nuff said)


----------



## sLowEnd

Those temps can't be real unless you live in an igloo or something lol

Air cooling can't get temps below ambient


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sLowEnd*


Those temps can't be real unless you live in an igloo or something lol

Air cooling can't get temps below ambient


bios shows now 26 C @ 3.3 ghz


----------



## computeruler

not accurate till 50c


----------



## KusH

whats not accurate til 50c?


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitman1985* 
bios shows now 26 C @ 3.3 ghz









u using athlon right? athlon is very cool cpu.. phenom II cpus are way hotter so
it's an okay temperature.. not great..


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
u using athlon right? athlon is very cool cpu.. phenom II cpus are way hotter so
it's an okay temperature.. not great..

Yeah 7750be, idk i usually go by coretemp as the highest right now in coretemp shows me 22 C and if i idle and touch the heatpipes they are colder then my fingertips. so something is way off here







its the same with my backup proccy so its not the board nor the processor, anyone else have this stuff with a 7750be ?

i tested two boards :
Board 1
Gigabyte ga ma 790gp ud4h reported temps under water with 3.2 oc, max temp = 20 C

Board 2
MSI Dka 790gx Platinum reported temps under air with 3.19 oc, max temp 25 C

2 Cpu's Tested: 7750 BE and 7750 BE (one was used and one was brand spanking new)

i have screens that can go with it, so dont cry and say it isnt true.


----------



## Demonkev666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitman1985*


alright i got my rig started today







and i would just say 
uhmmmm










(nuff said)










that's really strange this issue was fixed a while ago where they're showing 20C lower then normal

it was added to have a 20C+ off set on 65nm chips but for Brisbane cores


----------



## hitman1985

1st that img will be reupped in a min







im putting a watermark on there...

2nd i havent seen that being done, and i have had so far 5 x 7850 and 4 x7750 be's

all have shown approx these temps, but like said if the heatsink / pipes are cold nearest reachable point to the cpu, i dont see how it can run hot


----------



## el gappo

fyi both my 7750 kuma's run a good 10-15C higher than my phenom IIx3 at the same clocks and voltages. larger die=more heat


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


fyi both my 7750 kuma's run a good 10-15C higher than my phenom IIx3 at the same clocks and voltages. larger die=more heat


my friend ran his kuma at 15c..








he even used xigmatek whatever which is not as good as our mugen 2!!


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


my friend ran his kuma at 15c..








he even used xigmatek whatever which is not as good as our mugen 2!!


well he is a crazy fool from the north pole lol. my kuma ran 45C idle on a ac pro 64 with 1.25V @ 3.1 and my pII runs @ 3.3 on all 3 cores with the same cooler and 1.44V at 29C. they just run cooler dont let anyone tell you different


----------



## hitman1985

for the completion, heres the 30+ prime.

and here are two cpu-z validation from a cpl mins/ hrs ago:
3300...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=686602

3200...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=686698

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


well he is a crazy fool from the north pole lol. my kuma ran 45C idle on a ac pro 64 with 1.25V @ 3.1 and my pII runs @ 3.3 on all 3 cores with the same cooler and 1.44V at 29C. they just run cooler dont let anyone tell you different


i dont know what your doin different, but as said none of my 7x50 Be's have ever hit 30 C







my ambient is about 18 - 23 C
and with none im including 2 more boards, asus 780g and gigabyte 780g based


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
well he is a crazy fool from the north pole lol. my kuma ran 45C idle on a ac pro 64 with 1.25V @ 3.1 and my pII runs @ 3.3 on all 3 cores with the same cooler and 1.44V at 29C. they just run cooler dont let anyone tell you different

he gave his hw monitor, everest, coretemp.. and he said he even used real thermometer!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitman1985* 


for the completion, heres the 30+ prime.

and here are two cpu-z validation from a cpl mins/ hrs ago:
3300...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=686602

3200...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=686698

i dont know what your doin different, but as said none of my 7x50 Be's have ever hit 30 C







my ambient is about 18 - 23 C
and with none im including 2 more boards, asus 780g and gigabyte 780g based









hei how did u type ur name on pic? tutor me please..


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
he gave his hw monitor, everest, coretemp.. and he said he even used real thermometer!









hei how did u type ur name on pic? tutor me please..









i used visual watermark (application for img watermarks) im sure theres a freeware for this somewhere floating on the web, if you cant find one please let me know via msn if you need help


----------



## KusH

I don't see how your achieving those temps if your ambient is 18c.

My comp in my basement (c2d e6320) even when I ran that @ <1v (0.995v) @ stock speeds (1.86ghz) couldn't achieve that with a mugen 2 and thats with an ambient temp of ~18c as well it would never go any higher then 38-40c but for you to never get higher on that amd then 30c i just dont believe it really.

But hey, if you want to go by those temps then be my guest but I think there might be something alil bit off with those readings.


----------



## skugpezz

just letting you all know again , I LOVE THIS COOLER


----------



## computeruler

its because the temps arnt accurate up until 50c


----------



## Advil

Just installed mugen2 on the new 690 i bought !!!
the installation was a easy specially with my brother helping me















im running q6600 @ 3.0ghz and load temps about 50-54 is this good cuz im afraid
i missed up the grease part !!?


----------



## computeruler

seems a bit high to me. My 3.6 gets 60 tops load and that with the side panel off and it on the wrong way


----------



## Advil

Quote:

seems a bit high to me. My 3.6 gets 60 tops load and that with the side panel off and it on the wrong way
i just overclocked to 3.2 and running prime95 for an hour and max temp reached 59 !
anyway after i installed it , temp @ stock speed were about 30 idle so i dont think i messed up..
using stock cooler @ 3ghz max temps were 72 "load" now it 54 so what do u think .


----------



## Advil

guys sorry for this stupid question but im connecting the fan directly to the motherboard
how can i controll its speed ?


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Advil* 
guys sorry for this stupid question but im connecting the fan directly to the motherboard
how can i controll its speed ?

CPU fan speed scales according to temperature.


----------



## sharktem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Advil* 
guys sorry for this stupid question but im connecting the fan directly to the motherboard
how can i controll its speed ?

doubt u can control it persay,but u shud disable all fan control related items in the bios,so that the fan will run at full speed


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Advil* 
guys sorry for this stupid question but im connecting the fan directly to the motherboard
how can i controll its speed ?

install speedfan







you should be able to control it fairly easy right from your desktop.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitman1985* 
install speedfan







you should be able to control it fairly easy right from your desktop.

Speedfan is icky


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
Speedfan is icky









but it answers his question, doesn't it







and speedfan ran perfectly fine last time i used it :/


----------



## Advil

thank u guys ,
i ran speed fan ,cant see my cpu fan ?! also all fans 100% except one , i change it to 100
but after 2 seconds it returns to 50 !!!!!!
And does connecting the fans via molex differ than connecting it to the mobo (speacially the cpu fan ) Sorry for all these questiions !


----------



## SgtHop

You're gonna have to count me in on this too. Mine should be here day after tomorrow or so, can't wait. If a Q6600 can get to 4.1GHz with this, I should be able to hit at least 4.6 without overheating. Can't wait.


----------



## KusH

a q6600 is not gonna get 4.1ghz with this cooler, water cooling even makes it extrememly difficults to get over 4+ghz on a q6600. Only thing that will get a q6600 up that high is extreme cooling ex. LN2, DICE, etc.


----------



## PowerTrip

I agree with KusH, and I think your expectations for your Q9650 are unrealistic. I would say your highest stable OC would be around 4.3Ghz with Crazy high Voltage.

I tried to go with 4.2 Ghz but that required over 1.36vCore which gave me much higher temps, 4.12Ghz is the sweet spot with my setup using only 1.315 volts.

When you OC, try to find your own sweet spot with your setup.


----------



## Bartmasta

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ml#post7128088


----------



## PowerTrip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ml#post7128088

































Nice work, now we need Skugpezz to make a post like that with his Mugen 2 vs the Dark Knight.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
You're gonna have to count me in on this too. Mine should be here day after tomorrow or so, can't wait. If a Q6600 can get to 4.1GHz with this, I should be able to hit at least 4.6 without overheating. Can't wait.

4.6ghz?


----------



## Advil

A quick question ,Is it ok if i connect the fan via a molex adaptor instead of directly to the mainboard ?


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Advil* 
A quick question ,Is it ok if i connect the fan via a molex adaptor instead of directly to the mainboard ?

You won't be able to control its speed when you have it connected like that but if thats not an issue then sure its fine. Only way you can control it like that is with a fan controller.


----------



## Advil

i want the fan to work at full speed all the time(dont care about the noise)so is it 
at full speed when connecting directly to the mainboard !?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Advil*


i want the fan to work at full speed all the time(dont care about the noise)so is it 
at full speed when connecting directly to the mainboard !?


No, use the molex for that.


----------



## Advil

If i want it at full speed (connecting to the motherboard)how can i do it ?
And thnx !


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Advil*


If i want it at full speed (connecting to the motherboard)how can i do it ?
And thnx !










You can 1) use speed fan and see if it works for you or 2) find a setting in your BIOS. I have a program that came with my MB that lets me set the fan speeds manually.


----------



## pakje

Hello,

I am new to this forum but not new to computers.

I'm planning to buy a mugen 2 for my phenom 2 955BE and i'll be using the cm 690 case.
So i read in the OP that the cm 690 isn't compatible with the mugen 2, but that's only if you want to use the side fan that overlaps the cpu right?

If it does can you still mount a scythe slipstream (1.2 cm) to the side to cool the cpu?

Thanks


----------



## Advil

Quote:



You can 1) use speed fan and see if it works for you or 2) find a setting in your BIOS. I have a program that came with my MB that lets me set the fan speeds manually.


I dont like speedfan , but i think the cpu fan @ 1400 Rpm is this the maximum speed?!

Quote:



Hello,

I am new to this forum but not new to computers.

I'm planning to buy a mugen 2 for my phenom 2 955BE and i'll be using the cm 690 case.
So i read in the OP that the cm 690 isn't compatible with the mugen 2, but that's only if you want to use the side fan that overlaps the cpu right?

If it does can you still mount a scythe slipstream (1.2 cm) to the side to cool the cpu?
Thanks


Its compatible with the cm 690 , i have it and have the top fan installed no problem 
but u cant install a second side fan ..


----------



## pakje

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Advil*


Its compatible with the cm 690 , i have it and have the top fan installed no problem 
but u cant install a second side fan ..


also if the second side fan is 1.2cm thick?


----------



## Advil

Frankly I dont know !
Sry but have to sleep







tommorrow ill post a pic showing the space btwn the Mugen and side panel .


----------



## pakje

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Advil*


Frankly I dont know !
Sry but have to sleep







tommorrow ill post a pic showing the space btwn the Mugen and side panel .


oke thanks


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mushrooshi* 
The Scythe Mugen 2 consistently receives *better* temperatures than the Dark Knight. The Mugen 2 also comes with *mounting* for the LGA 775, LGA 1366, LGA 478, AM2, AM2+, AM3, 940, 939 and 754. In addition, up to *4* fans can be attached opposed to only *2* on the Dark Knight. The included fan, a Scythe Slipstream, is considered to be quite silent aswell. The Scythe Mugen 2 also does *not* need to be *lapped*. The Scythe Mugen 2 can also be mounted *up/down* and *left/right*, while the Dark Knight only works *up/down**, which may not be optimal if you have a top-mounted PSU or weak/no top fans.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathris* 
Please remove this as it's completely false.










+1. The DK mounts left to right on my 939 NF4 boards. It does mount up/down on my CFX however.

Also, mounting 4 fans on a Mugen 2 would be completely idiotic. The 2 pushing fans would basically negate each other. 1 would impede the other from working to its potential. The only way fans should be mounted on a blow through cooler is push/pull.

And even if you did mount the DK up/down, having no fan does not impede its cooling potential or airflow. The DK's fan moves a lot of air so not having a fan up top wont help or hinder its performance. Now if you did have a lower CFM fan, that could actually trap hot air and hinder it's performance.

And for what its worth, the DK also noticed considerable performance increase when put on top of a lapped CPU. The DK's base is VERY, VERY flat. I checked mine with a straight edge and it had less than 0.002" variation. Sure the finish could be better, but it keeps my lapped 3800x2 with 1*C of ambient at idle according to coretemp.


----------



## PowerTrip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


Also, mounting 4 fans on a Mugen 2 would be completely idiotic. The 2 pushing fans would basically negate each other. 1 would impede the other from working to its potential. The only way fans should be mounted on a blow through cooler is push/pull.


Hmm, I would think that if someone here would be willing to mount 4 fans, the best way to do it is to have One Push, and Three pull. This would work great on cases that have a top exhaust in addition to the rear exhaust of the case like the Antec 300, NZXT Beta EVO, etc.

Have the one fan push from the front of the Case towards the rear, and have the top one as a pull towards the top exhaust, the rear exhaust pull, and the bottom one would keep the Video card heat from rising into the Mugen, hopefully pushing it out towards the side vents. I really think that is the way a 4 fan mount would work best


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PowerTrip*


Hmm, I would think that if someone here would be willing to mount 4 fans, the best way to do it is to have One Push, and Three pull. This would work great on cases that have a top exhaust in addition to the rear exhaust of the case like the Antec 300, NZXT Beta EVO, etc.

Have the one fan push from the front of the Case towards the rear, and have the top one as a pull towards the top exhaust, the rear exhaust pull, and the bottom one would keep the Video card heat from rising into the Mugen, hopefully pushing it out towards the side vents. I really think that is the way a 4 fan mount would work best










 3 fans pulling would be all right, but 1 pushing would be a bad idea. Unless it moved the same amount of CFM as the other 3 fans put together. Even then I'd think that you'd run in to issues. I think after 2 fans the rest is just pointless. You'd be pretty far in the diminished returns department. 
I bet you'd get better temps by just using 2 high CFM fans and making a shroud on the sides of the cooler to force the air through it.


----------



## KusH

The way I have it setup is the best way to have it setup, all the hot air is pushed right on out the case.


----------



## PowerTrip

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 









The way I have it setup is the best way to have it setup, all the hot air is pushed right on out the case.









Wow







Nice setup.

Do you fold? I bet you would get way over 10,000 points per day with your setup.


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PowerTrip* 
Wow







Nice setup.

Do you fold? I bet you would get way over 10,000 points per day with your setup.

he would get approx 15k ppd folding with gpu's but he has sli bridges on there so folding wouldnt make much of a point with that rig







unless cpu smp


----------



## WingedCow

I have one fan on the right(pulling air from front of case) of the mugen 2 and one above and below it o.o. The front one push air in while the top pushes the air into the top fan on the case and the bottom one push air down onto my 4870x2 to cool it since my CPU temp is pretty much always cooler than my GPU.


----------



## KusH

@ PowerTrip

No I don't fold and IMO folding is pointless I personally believe they have a cure for aids AND cancer, only problem is there is no money in a cure but there is TONS of money in treatment.

Now if you fold I have nothing against you or what your reasonings are (be it for e-peen points or for trying to cure cancer) so don't flame please thx


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 

No I don't fold and IMO folding is pointless I personally believe they have a cure for aids AND cancer, only problem is there is no money in a cure but there is TONS of money in treatment.

You're absolutely right that there is A LOT more money to be made by just treating the symptoms. Thats why I have a healthy distrust for the medical profession and am going to school for it.
I might just be the poorest doctor you'll ever meet, but all of my clients will be healthy.

As for folding, even if they do have the cure for AIDS and cancer, folding benefits a lot of other diseases such as Parkinsons and Alzheimers which are based on proteins _mis_-folding.


----------



## Advil

Even though im a medical student, i never used [email protected] !!!!!!!


----------



## KusH

I honestly don't know what "folding" is I know it has to do with some kind of crazy equation and what not that it tries to solve the problem or w/e and I thought it was only for cancer, and you know what a REAL solution to ALOT of human aliments and thats weed. Oh your stomach hurts, smoke alil something, you can't eat smoke alil something, you have a pain smoke alil something, your upset or angry smoke alil something you get the drift.


----------



## chas1723

Just received my Mugen 2 and am waiting on my 955BE and the other components to go with it. Cant wait to crank that baby up to see what she can do.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
I honestly don't know what "folding" is I know it has to do with some kind of crazy equation and what not that it tries to solve the problem or w/e and I thought it was only for cancer, and you know what a REAL solution to ALOT of human aliments and thats weed. Oh your stomach hurts, smoke alil something, you can't eat smoke alil something, you have a pain smoke alil something, your upset or angry smoke alil something you get the drift.

I agree with you on the pot thing. There is no _*real*_ reason it should be illegal, well other than the government makes TONS of money busting people for it and incarcerating them.

As for [email protected], this is what its mainly about

Quote:

Incorrect protein folding and neurodegenerative disease

Aggregated proteins are associated with prion-related illnesses such as Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease, bovine spongiform encephalopathy (mad cow disease), amyloid-related illnesses such as Alzheimer's Disease and familial amyloid cardiomyopathy or polyneuropathy, as well as intracytoplasmic aggregation diseases such as Huntington's and Parkinson's disease. These age onset degenerative diseases are associated with the multimerization of misfolded proteins into insoluble, extracellular aggregates and/or intracellular inclusions including cross-beta sheet amyloid fibrils; it is not clear whether the aggregates are the cause or merely a reflection of the loss of protein homeostasis, the balance between synthesis, folding, aggregation and protein turnover. Misfolding and excessive degradation instead of folding and function leads to a number of proteopathy diseases such as antitrypsin-associated Emphysema, cystic fibrosis and the lysosomal storage diseases, where loss of function is the origin of the disorder. While protein replacement therapy has historically been used to correct the latter disorders, an emerging approach is to use pharmaceutical chaperones to fold mutated proteins to render them functional. Chris Dobson, Jeffery W. Kelly, Dennis Selkoe, Stanley Prusiner, Peter T. Lansbury, William E. Balch, Richard I. Morimoto, Susan L. Lindquist and Byron C. Caughey have all contributed to this emerging understanding of protein-misfolding diseases.


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


Also, mounting 4 fans on a Mugen 2 would be completely idiotic. The 2 pushing fans would basically negate each other. 1 would impede the other from working to its potential. The only way fans should be mounted on a blow through cooler is push/pull.



Won't the air just get pushed out up through the slits rather than disrupt the fans?


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sLowEnd*


Won't the air just get pushed out up through the slits rather than disrupt the fans?


 Well if you have 4 fans, 2 pushing and 2 pulling, the 2 pushing fans are in such close proximity to each other that the air will be sort of fighting itself since 1 fan will be pushing East/West and the other North/South.

Remember, air, just like anything else, likes to move in straight lines. So if you have another force acting upon it, it will slow the actual air movement down. It will also redirect it in a less than optimal direction.


----------



## Cwix

Just wanted to show you guys my Mugen 2 install... so here are some pics for you guys.

Kinda ran out of money, so you guys will see some old parts going into this build, but I have my phenom II 550be up to 3.8 with a 28c idle and a 35c load.

I'm going to be painting the trim on the case green, and adding a non integrated video card here when money permits

You'll notice that the clearance was kinda on the low side, squeaked by though.


----------



## WingedCow

Nice! Though I prefer blue since everything in my case glows blue lol. I just reseated my Mugen 2 and changed it from Right/Left to Up/Down, got almost 8C lower now it's at 32C (room ambient 22C)! I should had done this long time ago XD. I also added 2 more fans so now I have push and pull and another fan blowing cool air onto my burning hot 4870x2.


----------



## Advil

guys im really worried about my installation specially since i have higher temps than most
of the mugen2 owners , any one using mugen on q6600 plz share ur temps
@ stock : idle 30 , load (using intel burn test) 50









overclocking @ 3.4 vcore=1.462 temps hit 71 !!!!!!! ::


----------



## darklink

Finally got my Mugen 2 and the rest of my new parts. I would have to say that the installation wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it was going to be. Forgot to take pics for proof but when I add the last fan to my P183 I will be taking photos of the overall rig. Temps have been awesome during overclocking.


----------



## Cwix

Dont know much about intels, so i dont know how hot they get, thats a decent jump from idle to max thou.

What kind of thermal paste did you use? How much did you use? If it wasnt mounted properly id figure the idle temps would be higher/


----------



## rammunition

i want this cooler!!!!

http://www.overclock.net/wanted/5621...ly-scythe.html

question, will it fit in an antec 900?


----------



## Advil

Quote:



Dont know much about intels, so i dont know how hot they get, thats a decent jump from idle to max thou.

What kind of thermal paste did you use? How much did you use? If it wasnt mounted properly id figure the idle temps would be higher/


i used the scythe termal paste put a medium size drop in the middle and when installing i felt it spreading (the fan moved left and right a little).


----------



## WingedCow

Well Advil, my idle is about the same as yours and on full load it can jump to about 70C with one fan on the Mugen 2. So I probably screwed something up too, like the thermal paste lol. But the truth is, HOW often do you really use 80+% load? Lol.


----------



## vinzend

anybody uses phenom ii 955be? why mine is so hot? 44c load at 1.325v..








before i got 30c load at 1.52v with my 720BE..


----------



## BlackOmega

All of you guys with temp issues need to check your cooler and CPU for flatness. I can almost guarantee that on or the other is not truly flat. You can have the best cooler in the world and it wont cool worth a damn if your CPU is not flat and has poor contact.

To put it in perspective, when I had my darkknight (which is truly flat) on my Opteron 180 (stock unlapped), the temps really aren't that great. I can't really add any voltage to it because the CPU's IHS is slightly concave. So where I would need it most it has the least contact.

Now on the other hand when I pair my DK with my lapped 3800x2 temps are SIGNIFICANTLY better. It idles 10*C cooler and it loads cooler as well. Not to mention I can add voltage all the way up to 1.7v w/o any issue and stay under 65*C. Stock voltage is 1.35v BTW.

Obviously if you lap your CPU it voids the warranty, however, if it works fine now it is HIGHLY unlikely that it will "go bad". I have yet to see that happen, other than total negligence on the users part or even a fan failure. Basically, overheating the chip.

When I get my AM3 rig, after I verify that there is nothing wrong with the chip itself, I'm going to lap it.


----------



## roanie25

quick question guys

how do you hook up a 120 x 38 fan on your mugen 2?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roanie25*


quick question guys

how do you hook up a 120 x 38 fan on your mugen 2?


You need to get the B clips. http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/ac...fc_detail.html

They hold the inside part of the fan rather than wrapping all the way around the fan. But you need to make sure there isn't a plastic tube between the holes on the fan.


----------



## roanie25

sweet! i just bought 2 ultra kaze for this!

thanks!


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Advil* 
guys im really worried about my installation specially since i have higher temps than most
of the mugen2 owners , any one using mugen on q6600 plz share ur temps
@ stock : idle 30 , load (using intel burn test) 50









overclocking @ 3.4 vcore=1.462 temps hit 71 !!!!!!! ::









What about prime temps?

Linpack gets stuff hotter than anything else I know of, so you're probably not that bad off.


----------



## roanie25

wow its $9.99 for those clip? that's insane!

i might just use a floss to tie it in...


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roanie25* 
wow its $9.99 for those clip? that's insane!

i might just use a floss to tie it in...

Or zip ties


----------



## KusH

sLowEnd I would definitely check the seating on that the highest mine goes @ 1.64v running @ 3.9ghz on prime95 (small fft's test) is 75-77c but thats with an ambient temp of ~20-22c.

Check your seating and possibly use a different thermal paste.


----------



## WingedCow

I reseated my Mugen 2 with AS5, it have yet to cure in. I think my previous one wasnt cure in yet since when I took it apart, it was actually still gooey and stuff. Think it might have something to do with my computer being on 24/7? It runs at 35~C idle with room temp of 22C.


----------



## Mariusz803

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
a q6600 is not gonna get 4.1ghz with this cooler, water cooling even makes it extrememly difficults to get over 4+ghz on a q6600. Only thing that will get a q6600 up that high is extreme cooling ex. LN2, DICE, etc.

Is it realistic to expect a 4.1 oc (or in that range) on a i7 920?


----------



## Advil

Quote:



What about prime temps?

Linpack gets stuff hotter than anything else I know of, so you're probably not that bad off


ok ill run prime95 and tomorrow ill post the results , thnx .


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mariusz803*


Is it realistic to expect a 4.1 oc (or in that range) on a i7 920?



That will be determined up to your chip, its definitely doable, but not guaranteed.

I've seen a 920 on air, clocked @ 4.2-4.5ghz. But that doesn't mean it's going to happen for everyone.

My friends 920 has only gotten up to 3.7ghz stable but I didn't test it for very long and that was my first time overclocking a i7, which is much different then any previous socket.


----------



## Advil

running prime 95 for 5 hours @3.0ghz stock voltages:









what do u thinnk?


----------



## KusH

I think you need to take that chip up to 3.6+ghz







you can easily get 3.6ghz with no more then 1.4v which you will still be <55c on load


----------



## roanie25

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sLowEnd*


Or zip ties










yah thanks but I prefer floss since it barely noticeable and has good strength to hold stuff


----------



## I_dalder_I

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roanie25*


yah thanks but I prefer floss since it barely noticeable and has good strength to hold stuff










Dont forget minty fresh


----------



## Mariusz803

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
That will be determined up to your chip, its definitely doable, but not guaranteed.

I've seen a 920 on air, clocked @ 4.2-4.5ghz. But that doesn't mean it's going to happen for everyone.

My friends 920 has only gotten up to 3.7ghz stable but I didn't test it for very long and that was my first time overclocking a i7, which is much different then any previous socket.


Thanks for the reply.

I know there are a lot of contributing factors that will influence your clock. I'm a looking to see if it'd be easier to OC using a Megahalem vs. a Mugen. And yes i know the Megahalem is a better cooler, but you also have to consider the fans being used etc.

I still have yet to decide on which cooler (Megahalem, Noctua 12, Mugen) gives an easier OC before i go spending some money.

But this form has me sold on the Mugen so far, unless the Megahalem has a sizable temp drop over the Mugen, it's not worth the money... or so i think.


----------



## KusH

you will get better performance with the megatron. But the mugen 2 is only a few degrees behind it <3-4c so to me the price difference wasnt worth it to me specially since I have 2 ultra kaze's on it and it works wonderfully.


----------



## PowerTrip

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
you will get better performance with the megatron. But the mugen 2 is only a few degrees behind it <3-4c so to me the price difference wasnt worth it to me specially since I have 2 ultra kaze's on it and it works wonderfully.

That, and you have your Q6600 at 3.9Ghz
Not too many people go over 3.6 with that chip. Just goes to show how solid the Mugen 2 is on a 65nm Quad.


----------



## KusH

Yea it holds its temp pretty good, a little bit better then my coolermaster GeminII which that works extremely well also.

Keeps my idle temps around 30c with an ambient of 20c and thats @ 1.63v and load temps around 75c with small fft's on prime95


----------



## Mariusz803

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
you will get better performance with the megatron. But the mugen 2 is only a few degrees behind it <3-4c so to me the price difference wasnt worth it to me specially since I have 2 ultra kaze's on it and it works wonderfully.

Thanks, i'm sold on the Mugen now.

Cheers for the information guys.


----------



## Demonkev666

well this thread temped me to use this with out my tec (since it's burned out lol) and idle at 28C O_O, load at 37C.

vs ccf idle 34C load 46C I think ccf must need it's retainer reformed.


----------



## spaniard25

Hello,

I am building a new system right now and I really like the Mugen 2. I read about issues with installing a Mugen and having tall RAM, so I wanted to know if I would be able to install a Mugen 2 with

CORSAIR XMS3 DHX 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600

The heatsinks on top of the RAM sticks worry me.

Thanks,

-span


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaniard25*


Hello,

I am building a new system right now and I really like the Mugen 2. I read about issues with installing a Mugen and having tall RAM, so I wanted to know if I would be able to install a Mugen 2 with

CORSAIR XMS3 DHX 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600

The heatsinks on top of the RAM sticks worry me.

Thanks,

-span



You might have issues with that ram, I have just regular xms2 ram and they dont even come close.










If you look only the fan covers the ram and not the heatsink itself.


----------



## spaniard25

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
You might have issues with that ram, I have just regular xms2 ram and they dont even come close.

If you look only the fan covers the ram and not the heatsink itself.

Yea the heatsinks look to be taller on the XM3 than the dominator.

Is the fan a requirement in terms of performance? Can it be mounted on a different side?


----------



## KusH

The fans can be mounted on any side of it, and depending on how much you want to overclock your machine you can ahve this heatsink be passive if you want (I don't recommend it) but you dont need a fan per say.


----------



## Wiluven

Planning on ordering this here in the next hour or two...

I want to overclock my Q6600 to 3.2-3.6Ghz. Will I need to buy any additional fans to go on the Mugen? It comes with one Scythe fan.

My case is a Cooler Master RC-690:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119137


----------



## KusH

Depends on your voltage on your cpu and also the ambient temp in your room. But it should do that with no problems.


----------



## llama16

The TJmax of the G0 Q6600 is 90degrees right?
Well then my temps are 26-26-20-20 at 2.4 full time (No c1e)


----------



## KusH

tjmax is 100c for 65nm


----------



## llama16

you serious? The G0. Tons of people told me otherwise....grrr
Add 10degrees then :S, are those still good temps then?


----------



## KusH

is that idle or full load temps?


----------



## vinzend

this is what im getting for my 720BE..


----------



## Maelthras

Does the mugen 2 fit on am3 boards?


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maelthras* 
Does the mugen 2 fit on am3 boards?


yes it fits all sockets made in the last 7 years


----------



## llama16

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
is that idle or full load temps?

idle :S


----------



## KusH

thats not to bad then, but for bein stock clocks on ur q6600 its not the greatest... dpending on ur ambient temp though it could be good. I get about the same temps as you but running @ 1.62v. But then again I dunno what kind of fans you have on there nor your ambient temps or voltage either.


----------



## llama16

but the temps are set to TJ max= 90
while you just said it should be 100.
So add another 10 degrees :S

ADIT;
buty as I said, I read so many different opinions on those temps. Most say 90 some say 100(like you)
This is what I found (one of them that says it's 90)

http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/q660...g-tjmax-28997/


----------



## rammunition

just bought this cooler, how well does it fit into a antec 900?


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *llama16* 
but the temps are set to TJ max= 90
while you just said it should be 100.
So add another 10 degrees :S

ADIT;
buty as I said, I read so many different opinions on those temps. Most say 90 some say 100(like you)
This is what I found (one of them that says it's 90)

http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/q660...g-tjmax-28997/


Llama it definitely is 100 for the q6600's tjmax.

And I did add the 10 you would idle in the low 30's, which isnt bad but its not great either.


----------



## llama16

what is a good temp goal when properly reseated?
Would the offset in the temps of those 2 other cores (6degrees) form a problem with an overclock?


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rammunition*


just bought this cooler, how well does it fit into a antec 900?


It will fit into it, how well I'm not sure antec 900 is a bit smaller then mine as far as height but I do believe its wider then my case and it fits in my case fine.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *llama16*


what is a good temp goal when properly reseated?
Would the offset in the temps of those 2 other cores (6degrees) form a problem with an overclock?


Well it depends on your ambient temp what a "good goal" would be honestly anything over 5-10c I think is completely acceptable over ambient but then again it also depends on how high your voltage/clock speeds are too.

I wouldn't expect my q6600 to run cooler then your q6600 if we had the same ambient temps. For one because I'm running @ 3.9ghz @ 1.62v and your running urs stock speeds @ <1.325v. So your cpu should be creating less heat but at the same time I probably have my heatsink setup better as far as fan choice and my direct exhaust.


----------



## PowerTrip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rammunition*


just bought this cooler, how well does it fit into a antec 900?


How well do you want it to fit? It either fits, or it doesn't. The Antec 900 is 8.1" wide so the Mugen 2 will fit.

My Centurion 5 is exactly 8" wide and the Mugen 2 fits just fine with only a bit of room to spare, so any case that is 8" or wider is good to go.


----------



## SithLoad

hmmm seems like this Mugen 2 is getting very popular. maybe its time for a price hike??


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SithLoad*


hmmm seems like this Mugen 2 is getting very popular. maybe its time for a price hike??



lol o well already have mine


----------



## chatch15117

hey can you add me to the list? thanks


----------



## KusH

chatch

pm the user powertrip


----------



## Andy!

took advantage of xoxide going out of business
got some new leds and exhaust fans :]


----------



## SithLoad

god that is one massive cooler. No wonder its beats the TRUE in most cases.


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SithLoad* 
god that is one massive cooler. No wonder its beats the TRUE in most cases.


Only if the true is unlapped, and with out a few other mods. But overall it holds its own with the top contenders, like the megatron and true. only a slight few degrees warmer in almost all cases.


----------



## Demonkev666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


Only if the true is unlapped, and with out a few other mods. But overall it holds its own with the top contenders, like the megatron and true. only a slight few degrees warmer in almost all cases.


_lap the chip_ with cooler *not need to lap this cooler *it already pwns.

much easy to do the chip anyways.


----------



## KusH

you misunderstood me.

I meant if the TRUE heatsink was unlapped it would perform the same as a mugen 2.


----------



## SithLoad

I run QC at Mugen 2 plant. (sounds cool eh? Like a Neutron Bomb assembly line)
pssst, if u wanna some shady cut corners deals lemme know.


----------



## KusH

I could use a few more mugen2's









so if some happen to be "defective" I could take a few off your hands


----------



## lozanoa11

I got a little 40mm fan with mine, where should i put it and how? Would it be more benificial on the north or south bridge? It is the same size as the southbridge heatsink.


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lozanoa11*


I got a little 40mm fan with mine, where should i put it and how? Would it be more benificial on the north or south bridge? It is the same size as the southbridge heatsink.



Lol I've yet to figure out where I'm going to put mine myself. It's smaller then the nb heatsink that comes with evga 750i,780i,x58 motherboards. I've yet to turn it on so I don't even know how well it performs. I was thinking about sticking it between my hardrives in my secondary rig.


----------



## Wiluven

Received my Mugen 2 in the mail today, the thing is huge! Took me about 45 minutes to install it which includes airing out my whole case. I did a line of Arctic 5 down the middle of the CPU.

While my machine is running cooler - I would of imagined it'd run cooler than it is. On my stock heatsink/fan I ran 3dmark and it hit 71 degrees on my overclocked Q6600 (3Ghz)

I ran it after installing the Mugen and clearing out all of the dust and it hit 60 degrees. Figured this thing would of saved me more than 10 degree's.

I have this case:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119137


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wiluven*


Received my Mugen 2 in the mail today, the thing is huge! Took me about 45 minutes to install it which includes airing out my whole case. I did a line of Arctic 5 down the middle of the CPU.

While my machine is running cooler - I would of imagined it'd run cooler than it is. On my stock heatsink/fan I ran 3dmark and it hit 71 degrees on my overclocked Q6600 (3Ghz)

I ran it after installing the Mugen and clearing out all of the dust and it hit 60 degrees. Figured this thing would of saved me more than 10 degree's.

I have this case:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119137


wait untill ur paste spread out..


----------



## scottsee

Started working on my new computer last night. Got everything in for a test fit, tonight I'm going to take the back case off and run the wires and hopefully turn it on and make sure everything works.. What do you guys think about the 2 CPU fan exhaust placments? I have one more 120mm exhaust fan I'm putting at the top of the case right next to the CPU fan..


----------



## Wiluven

Someone correct me if I'm wrong but the fan you have mounted on top of your Mugen is in the incorrect position. That is a 'push' fan so it should be on the 'bottom' of the mugen. Air comes in the back, goes into the heatsink while your fan is on the bottom of the heatsink and pushes the hot air out the top.

Edit:

Even if the air doesn't come in from the back, it comes in from the side .. the point remains the same. You'd want the Mugen on the 'bottom' - so it takes the air from the side and pushes it through and out the top.


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wiluven*


Someone correct me if I'm wrong but the fan you have mounted on top of your Mugen is in the incorrect position. That is a 'push' fan so it should be on the 'bottom' of the mugen. Air comes in the back, goes into the heatsink while your fan is on the bottom of the heatsink and pushes the hot air out the top.

Edit:

Even if the air doesn't come in from the back, it comes in from the side .. the point remains the same. You'd want the Mugen on the 'bottom' - so it takes the air from the side and pushes it through and out the top.


Who's to say that fan isnt in a pull position pulling the hot air out of the heatsink and pushing it thru the top.


----------



## Wiluven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


Who's to say that fan isnt in a pull position pulling the hot air out of the heatsink and pushing it thru the top.


Very true! Thanks for correction


----------



## Wiluven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


Who's to say that fan isnt in a pull position pulling the hot air out of the heatsink and pushing it thru the top.


Your post made me check my Mugen (just got it yesterday) - sure enough, my fan was on the 'bottom' and pulling air out of my heatsink and pushing it right into the back of my video card. I fixed the fan orientation so it pushes air through the heat sink and out through the top but I wonder if the poster aboves fan orientation is better.

I have the same case as the poster above .. what would be better...

1.) Mount the fan on the 'bottom' of the Mugen and push air through the heatsink and out through the top.

2.) Mount the fan on the 'top' of the Mugen and pull air out of the heatsink and out through the top.

Thanks


----------



## KusH

do it like that make some shrouds and push it directly out the case

Edit:

Or do a push\\pull blowing upwards.


----------



## 4x64

I got my Mugen 2 today, replacing an Arctic Freezer Pro 7. Results later--

and

Hi Everyone!!


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lozanoa11* 
I got a little 40mm fan with mine, where should i put it and how? Would it be more benificial on the north or south bridge? It is the same size as the southbridge heatsink.

Northbridge


----------



## fedex1993

Hey guys i now own 2 mugen's. One is on my SIg rig and the other is on my old am2 m2n sli MB. The temps on the old am2 m2n are around 24C. I've never temps like this on air before. Here are some pics of the two.
955 BE 








Other http://i34.tinypic.com/j9ly06.jpg

Am2 m2n sli antec 300 Pretty cramped in there had problems getting the 4pin hooked up to the MB


----------



## vinzend

i was running push and pull setting but getting worse temps than push only..
wonder why..









is it because the fans are not identical? so messed the airflow or w/e?


----------



## lozanoa11

Joining the club:


----------



## vinzend

mugen 2 ftw..


----------



## Wiluven

16 degree's air cooled? Crazy .. I can't get mine below 40/38/37/34 on my Q6600.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wiluven* 
16 degree's air cooled? Crazy .. I can't get mine below 40/38/37/34 on my Q6600.

intel is hotter than amd..


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
intel is hotter than amd..

Not really.

The Phenoms were hotter than the Q6XXX's
Athlon X2's were hotter than the C2D's
PhII vs 45nm C2Q I'm unsure of.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sLowEnd*


Not really.

The Phenoms were hotter than the Q6XXX's
Athlon X2's were hotter than the C2D's
PhII vs 45nm C2Q I'm unsure of.


then my phenom is just cool..


----------



## KusH

vinzend, I don't believe ur cpu is @ 16c unless your room is @ like 12c.

Air cooling can't be any colder then the ambient air. So unless your room is outside or in a refrigerator then your not gonna get temps like that it would make more sense if it was @ 26c though.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
vinzend, I don't believe ur cpu is @ 16c unless your room is @ like 12c.

Air cooling can't be any colder then the ambient air. So unless your room is outside or in a refrigerator then your not gonna get temps like that it would make more sense if it was @ 26c though.

i didnt type it, but i did show it..









actually it's not 16c.. don't u know how to read hw monitor? it's TMPIN, not per core.. so it's 27c.. u should read urs that way too..


----------



## KusH

I've never used that program, I've always used everest ultimate, speedfan, or coretemp.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
I've never used that program, I've always used everest ultimate, speedfan, or coretemp.

coretemp reads the core temp, not cpu temp.. so when i used coretemp, it showed 16c too..


----------



## KusH

Mine shows all core temps and it shows cpu temp.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


Mine shows all core temps and it shows cpu temp.


how? mine is only like this



see, same with hw monitor.. it should be 37c since im gaming now..


----------



## 4x64

Your 4870 is frying in there!


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4x64*


Your 4870 is frying in there!


oopsie.. geez thanks a lot u told me.. i didnt even see it..








now after i went to catalyst and turned the fan to 40%, it's 60c.. fuhhh..

im still figuring out how to use rivatuner so it can increase the fans speed when it's getting hotter..


----------



## 4x64

you are welcome, I do everything through BIOS, not a windows gui just because of stuff like that happening


----------



## Wiluven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4x64*


Your 4870 is frying in there!


Nice catch!


----------



## KusH

I ment realtemp not core temp my apologies.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
I ment realtemp not core temp my apologies.

ah another temps reader.. ive got too many temps readers..


----------



## chas1723

I have the Mugen 2 on my 955BE. The 955 is running at 3.6ghz @ 1.36v. My temps are 33-35 idle and around 50 under OCCT for an hour. Would my temps be better if I put a better fan on the Mugen? I would not want anything loud but maybe something that could push a little more air would help.


----------



## KusH

better fans always help.


----------



## chas1723

What would you recommend?


----------



## chatch15117

my mugen-2 should be here in 30 minutes... COME ON HURRY UP UPS!!!


----------



## rammunition

just installed this into my sig rig. DAMN!!!!

idle temps were 55'C on stock cooler now between 20-30'C on idle. Time for some overclocking


----------



## KusH

That all depends on your tolerance for noise. Me personally noise doesn't bother me and in most occasions I enjoy loud fans. But for something for you look for a fan with a high CFM rating but also at the same time low dB rating. I think 45dB is like an average conversation loudness, but to some people that can be annoying. (my ultra kaze fans run @ 45-46dB and it sounds like a small vacuum cleaner) but anything under 30dB is pretty quiet.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
That all depends on your tolerance for noise. Me personally noise doesn't bother me and in most occasions I enjoy loud fans. But for something for you look for a fan with a high CFM rating but also at the same time low dB rating. I think 45dB is like an average conversation loudness, but to some people that can be annoying. (my ultra kaze fans run @ 45-46dB and it sounds like a small vacuum cleaner) but anything under 30dB is pretty quiet.

Kush, how did you mount those Ultras? Any idea who has the best price on the Mugen 2 and 38mm clips (if available) ATM? Thanks!


----------



## KusH

I used zipties that worked wonderfully.


----------



## llama16

Hey guys
I'm about to do some overclocking, but I don't know squat about it.
I tried it before and it ended me up pulling the battery from the mobo







.

Here's a pic that shoudl say about all. I ran prime 95 for about ahlf an hour, giving an idea of the temps under load, I know I should run it longer, but I don't really expect it to increase it's temps with more then 5degrees.

How far can you guys think I could go.
Anyone knows a good (helpful) link or tips to how and what to change in the bios. Because I've read multiple guides, none helped.

Thanks everyone.

link to image!
http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/590/erthet.jpg


----------



## Chilly

Just wondering, am I the only one who's waiting for the 1156 retention bracket(s) to be released?


----------



## LarsMarkusson

I'm disappointed nobody has tried 4 fans on this beaut. I'd be really interested in seeing these setups:

-1 push/3 pull
-3 push/1 pull (maybe the pull here should be a stronger fan than the rest)
-4 pull

Preferably in the 1/3 3/1 setups the 1 would be a 38mm fan too (actually now maybe not, maybe they should all be the same type so as not to destroy airflow going through the whole thing)... Perhaps there are potentially amazing results to be had with this cooler?

edit: I think 3 push/1 pull with the 3 push fans shrouded would be AWESOME!


----------



## llama16

bump for my post


----------



## KusH

llama bump your voltage up to 1.45v (in windows) so take in account for your vdroop (might have to set it to maybe 1.5v or higher in the bios depending on the amount of vdroop you have)

check your temps with stock clocks on full load like you did before. If its below 70c then thats good.

From there just raise up your fsb until the system bluescreens, then slowly work it back down til it becomes stable.

Most likely you'll be able to pull off ~3.6ghz normally with a q6600. But results will definitely vary.

Remember to keep your ram+cpu linked and in sync mode.


----------



## llama16

Thanks, so you think i'll manage a nice oc in this condition
noob q of the day: what's vdroop?


----------



## kyleax1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LarsMarkusson*


I'm disappointed nobody has tried 4 fans on this beaut. I'd be really interested in seeing these setups:

-1 push/3 pull
-3 push/1 pull (maybe the pull here should be a stronger fan than the rest)
-4 pull

Preferably in the 1/3 3/1 setups the 1 would be a 38mm fan too (actually now maybe not, maybe they should all be the same type so as not to destroy airflow going through the whole thing)... Perhaps there are potentially amazing results to be had with this cooler?

edit: I think 3 push/1 pull with the 3 push fans shrouded would be AWESOME!


These are things I would like to know as well


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *llama16*


Thanks, so you think i'll manage a nice oc in this condition
noob q of the day: what's vdroop?


In the bios you set your voltage to lets say 1.5volts.
In windows cpuz is registering saying its 1.43volts.
The *vdroop* would be the difference between the 2 voltages, in this case being .07volts.

Now also, when you put load on your cpu the vdroop can also increase even more making your vdroop like .1volts having it register @ 1.4volts.

Now you can do the *pencil mod* on a certain resistor on your motherboard to reduce the vdroop effect. Which in return makes it a more stable current and can possibly give you higher clock speeds and/or a more stable overclock.


----------



## grey.clock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chilly*


Just wondering, am I the only one who's waiting for the 1156 retention bracket(s) to be released?











me







I am quite desperate for one, I dont think I can push the CPU very high unless I take care of its awful temps with the stock HSF.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Preliminarily I'm getting only 3C worse just using one pull fan as opposed to push/pull on my Thermolab Baram. This leads me to believe that 4 pull fans on the Mugen 2 would lead to great results! Pleaseeee somebody try this







Heck, I'd probably buy my own Mugen just to try this, but I have a top mounted PSU and wouldn't be able to do 4 fans.


----------



## Mariusz803

Hey guys,

Real quick question about fan clips, will Megahalem 25mm and 38mm fit on the Mugen 2?


----------



## chickenricesoup

Mugen 2
ultimate waterblock?
just for a experiment id like to get another M2 and take the caps off the copper tubing and line up 2 pipes to the 10 and see if i can pump liquid through the unit.
why do i say ultimate waterblock?imagine a waterblock that has the rad already connected to the base of the heatsink.
think it will work if i put time and effort into it?
or will it be a waste of time and money?


----------



## KusH

The concept is interesting but I'd still get a rad with that setup


----------



## wrekt

Second mugen 2 just came in the mail, as well as a new scythe ultrakaze.

Going to do a push/pull on this, I have the CM scout case with a 140mm fan on the top (stock fan, barely seems to move any air..ugh). Do you suggest doing a push pull vertically? If so, would you put the ultra kaze as push or pull?

Thanks!


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Depends on what your other fan would be... you need to be careful because if you have your Kaze in push and a weaker fan as the pull, the Kaze will be fighting against the weaker pull fan and it's just not very good for cooling or for your fans. I'm suspecting that your best bet would be to just have the Kaze in push by itself, though again it depends on the other fan.


----------



## wrekt

It's the one that comes with the mugen.

would stock push, and kaze pull be effective?


----------



## KusH

If anything put only the kaze on it that would be the best. unless you get 2 kazes and use that as push pull like I do


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wrekt*


It's the one that comes with the mugen.

would stock push, and kaze pull be effective?


Just have the Kaze push


----------



## wrekt

Welp, just set it up with the kaze as a push (jesus this things loud). Temps dropped from 43 to about 35-37. Rooms at about 27C, this seem right to you guys? I installed my other mugen 2 a few weeks ago on my 2.0ghz (oc'd to 2.7) and am getting idle temps of 29C on core 1 and 35C on core 2. Seems a bit high on my sig rig =/ Maybe wait the 10 days for the paste to settle in?


----------



## Bobobearx

just a question about the mugen 2 for installation. i'm planning on purchasing a am3 mobo with x3 720 and want to know if its really difficult to install? hearing that you have to take off the socket lid sounds a little dangerous.


----------



## wrekt

It's ridiculously easy, not so much with one person though. If you have a second person to help it'll be done in 10 minutes. This is coming from a guy who has zero mechanical ability (as a matter of fact my gf has done the majority of putting the last two on hah!)


----------



## rchads89

I am confused so is this compatible with the cm690 or not? I have just ordered it and have come accross this thread









Thanks


----------



## kyleax1

Deleted


----------



## KusH

4 fans will not work very well @ all your better off with just 2.


----------



## kyleax1

Deleted


----------



## KusH

Lemme know how that works out.

To me that would be worse to run 4 fans due to the destruction of airflow inside of the mugen2 (the air wouldnt know where to go )

But I'd still be interested with the results.


----------



## PowerTrip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


To me that would be worse to run 4 fans due to the destruction of airflow inside of the mugen2 (the air wouldnt know where to go )


This topic was brought up in this thread before, and I had theorized that the best setup for a 4 fan configuration on the Mugen 2 would be *1* High CFM *Push*, and *3* Medium CFM *Pull*.

In this case, the Air *will know* where to go.

In addition, The Push Fan should be pushing air towards the back of the case, while the others Pull Up, to the Rear, and down towards the Graphics card(s) -Keeping the hot air away from the Mugen 2.

This setup would kick ass in high airflow cases with Top exhaust fans like the HAFs, Antecs, etc.

I would do this if my temps were horrible and I was trying to set Air cooling records, but I'm not. I am very happy with where I am at on my Q9550


----------



## KusH

I could see where that would work but my push/pull and direct exhaust out the back of my comp works wonders.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kyleax1*


No one has done it that I can find, therefore I will do the testing myself. I will make my own findings on whether or not 1,2,3 or 4 is better and with pushx2/pullx2 or pushx3/pullx1 etc


Awesome! I think in your case a quad pull might be the best. It'll create a vacuum inside the Mugen! Okay maybe not, but it'll be interesting... let us know how it goes


----------



## rchads89

Got my cpu murgen 2 today.... damn its massive i thing it looks daft at first... Its a bastard to fit aswell btw









Can i ask does the fan go on the wider side or the not so wider side if that makes sense or does it not matter?


----------



## kyleax1

Fan as drawn below

| F . . F | front of case
| A . . A |
| N . . N |
(pull) \\ (push)

________________________

That is how people do it with 2 fans, if you just want to use one fan then you push from the front like pictured above


----------



## rchads89

Can someone post me a pic on how the murgen 2 should be install on a am3 please because i have a funny feeling the way its been fitted on mine is wrong


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
Can someone post me a pic on how the murgen 2 should be install on a am3 please because i have a funny feeling the way its been fitted on mine is wrong









There isn't really a way to put it on wrong. The back plate goes on the back so the holes line up. The two plates screw into the heatsink. Then they just screw together... The lines (looking at the top of the heatsink) should go in the direction of airflow.


----------



## rchads89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
There isn't really a way to put it on wrong. The back plate goes on the back so the holes line up. The two plates screw into the heatsink. Then they just screw together... The lines (looking at the top of the heatsink) should go in the direction of airflow.

I mean the way it looking like that fan is pointing down towards the gpu as it looking abit tight on the right hand side as the ram looks to be in the way weather the fan position makes a difference to the cooling? and are the metal bits on the top ment to be pointing down or across thats why i asked for a pic to make it easyier


----------



## IEATFISH

Since you don't have a top fan, I would put the fan on the side of the heatsink, it depends on how much room you have. I had to buy two 120x15mm fans and put one on each side to make myself happy. The pins on top should run up and down. I cannot use my first two ram slots with my ram as the mugen covers them. Let me get a pic up.


----------



## rchads89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Since you don't have a top fan, I would put the fan on the side of the heatsink, it depends on how much room you have. I had to buy two 120x15mm fans and put one on each side to make myself happy. The pins on top should run up and down. I cannot use my first two ram slots with my ram as the mugen covers them. Let me get a pic up.











Ahhh only problem i got then is that the fan is on the bottom and i have little room there so i might try and get it on the side and move my ram over... it did say on my motherboard to use the yellow slots for better performance over the black ones is that abit of crap or is it true?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rchads89*


Ahhh only problem i got then is that the fan is on the bottom and i have little room there so i might try and get it on the side and move my ram over... it did say on my motherboard to use the yellow slots for better performance over the black ones is that abit of crap or is it true?


I also had my fan on the left side of the heatsink when I was using the stock one. It worked decently. The problem with the fan on the bottom is that it is blowing air to the top of the case; you want it to blow out the back.

I just downloaded your manual to see about that ram. I didn't see any warnings about which DIMMs to use. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## rchads89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


I also had my fan on the left side of the heatsink when I was using the stock one. It worked decently. The problem with the fan on the bottom is that it is blowing air to the top of the case; you want it to blow out the back.

I just downloaded your manual to see about that ram. I didn't see any warnings about which DIMMs to use. I wouldn't worry about it.


Ok cheers for your help mate i will try and get the fan off the murgen i didnt fit it all so hopefully it should be straight forward to change over +rep for your help thanks


----------



## rchads89

Ok done they is like mm or room between my ram and the fan this wont be a problem will it ?


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rchads89*


Ok done they is like mm or room between my ram and the fan this wont be a problem will it ?


You'll be fine.


----------



## rchads89

Another quick question on the murgen 2 mine seems not to be like solid there is abit of play i.e it will go side to side slighty have i not tightened it all up properly or is it how it should be?

Thanks


----------



## PowerTrip

You did not tighten it correctly, have you watched the installation video on the 1st page?

Also, whats up with you putting an *r* in the middle of Mugen all the time?


----------



## rchads89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PowerTrip* 
You did not tighten it correctly, have you watched the installation video on the 1st page?

Also, whats up with you putting an *r* in the middle of Mugen all the time?









I am stupid i guess!







Its only slight play nothing major


----------



## jemping

Maybe this is not the right place, but I want to ask about Scythe Mugen 2 fan.
Can this fan fit in MSI 790FX-GD70 without obstructing the RAM?

Thanks alot.


----------



## KusH

This is the fan that comes with the mugen2.

And depending on how you mount the heatsink it may or may not, but chances are that it wont.


----------



## rchads89

id say the standard fan is quite poor to be honest your better off getting a better one anyway.


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rchads89*


id say the standard fan is quite poor to be honest your better off getting a better one anyway.


I'd have to disagree with you there. There are alot of crappy 120mm fans out there...


----------



## Andy!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jemping* 
Maybe this is not the right place, but I want to ask about Scythe Mugen 2 fan.
Can this fan fit in MSI 790FX-GD70 without obstructing the RAM?

Thanks alot.

i didnt take time to look up your mobo but even if the ram slot fall under the mugen as long as you dont have ram with an extra heat sink on top like dominators you will be fine.


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
id say the standard fan is quite poor to be honest your better off getting a better one anyway.

Well, a slipstream isn't the worst thing out there. You're right about being better off with another fan though. Almost all heatsinks would be better off with a different fan than stock.


----------



## Andy!

i hate it when companies are cheap


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Andy!* 
i hate it when companies are cheap

????

What is this referencing if your talking about the quality of the fan then you sir are just being greedy. THis heatsink can hang with the +70$ that don't even include a fan. so to say that they are being cheap is completely absurd I think if anything its the best bang/buck hsf out on the market today.


----------



## tipsycoma

Anyone with an i7 and a Mugen-2? If so how are your temps when overclocking?


----------



## Laforet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


????

What is this referencing if your talking about the quality of the fan then you sir are just being greedy. THis heatsink can hang with the +70$ that don't even include a fan. so to say that they are being cheap is completely absurd I think if anything its the best bang/buck hsf out on the market today.


Mugen 2 can be sold cheaper with an okay PWM fan is because it is less expensive to make in the first place. Rather than sinking cost into fine details such as chrome-plated pipes and soldered fins, Scythe would simply spam larger fins for more surface area and make the base at least flatter than thermalright counterparts.

Scythe is the kind of company that would adopt radical ideas before refining their design, all they did is to bend heatpipes into various shapes, put some fins on and there you go. Sometimes they score a hit (Shuriken, Orochi, Mugen 2, etc) while making total misses (Kama Cross, Mine)

Lets ponder the size issue for a while, mugen 2 is a great cooler, however it requires a better fan than the included 1400rpm slipstream to reach its full potential. Because it is huge it had to be bolted from the underside of mobo---not that difficult however it will warrant an overhaul of the my entire system just to reseat it for some fresh TIM.

In concept mugen 2 is more akin to IFX-14 where cooling surface area is deemed more inportnant than size. Not surprisingly IFX-14 has fewer fanboys because of all kinds of incompatibility and mounting issues. TRUE has its own problems, however the size is just right: it can be bolted from above, and does not obstruct other components sigfinicantly. Xiggy's Dark Knight is a good estimate of what could be made with Thermalright's standard at Mugen 2's cost.

Not sure if you are into photography but in a similar way, size can be sacrificed at times to allow more headroom in both quality and cost, say for the same spec Sigma typically requires 82mm front element, Canon and Nikon manage at 77mm while Zeiss Contax often get away with 72mm(and cost a premium for obvious reason).


----------



## KusH

I'm not seeing your connection.


----------



## Laforet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
I'm not seeing your connection.

Fine , I will make it very direct







No offence btw

The main reason driving people to buy mugen 2 is the price, which has been brought down by two efforts: cutting corners to save manufacturing costs, and save on R&D as well. Mugen 2 is not that well designed to begin with, take off the "push" fan and observe the dust patterns, you can tell that some parts of the heatsink does not receive much air at all because the fan is too close to the fins. High-end water kits come with fan ducts to keep fans a short distance from the rad, other hight-performance heatsinks for example TRUE, Megahalems, Baram, Tuniq Tower etc, at least tries to compensate by creating curvature behind the fan.

Mugen 2 is an underperforming heatsink for its size, an awkward design somewhere between a high-flow cooler and a passive heatsink. It has more heatpipes and much larger surface area, yet not as good as lapped TRUE with dense fins, nor is it very good used passively or with a low-pressure fan like the slipstream included.


----------



## scottsee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PowerTrip* 
This topic was brought up in this thread before, and I had theorized that the best setup for a 4 fan configuration on the Mugen 2 would be *1* High CFM *Push*, and *3* Medium CFM *Pull*.

In this case, the Air *will know* where to go.

In addition, The Push Fan should be pushing air towards the back of the case, while the others Pull Up, to the Rear, and down towards the Graphics card(s) -Keeping the hot air away from the Mugen 2.

This setup would kick ass in high airflow cases with Top exhaust fans like the HAFs, Antecs, etc.

I would do this if my temps were horrible and I was trying to set Air cooling records, but I'm not. I am very happy with where I am at on my Q9550









Well my temps kinda suck. And I felt like finding out. So I went to frys and picked up some some crappy Silex exhaust fans and extra connectous. I'll let ya know..


----------



## sLowEnd

Why did you get SilenX fans? o.o

(And of all their fans, why not the 38mm thick one?)


----------



## scottsee

Thats the only fans they have at fry's that don't have LED's. It's amazing that store can have so much stuff, but only 1/4rd of an isle of nothing but crap fans.. I'm going to replace my case fans with these pos SlimX fans and use my 3 x 120x25mm cool master case fans on the Mugen-2. I only needed low/med exhaust fans to put on the 3 sides of the Mugen. $100 was a bit of a waist, but after reading the idea and talking to someone who has my same setup recomending extra fans I figured why not.. I'll take them back if they are as bad as I'm expecting, but if by some dumb luck I got a good batch of fans and it works.. Awsome..

I'm benchmarking my system right now before I start adding these fans.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Okay, I want to satisfy my curiosity and I'm going to buy a Mugen 2









Going to test it with 3 Yate Loons Medium (1650RPM 70.5CFM) in push and 1 San Ace H101 in pull (2600RPM 98.9CFM). Any ideas for fan clips? The stock ones should handle 2 of the Yates... going to search now.


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson* 
Okay, I want to satisfy my curiosity and I'm going to buy a Mugen 2









Going to test it with 3 Yate Loons in push and 1 San Ace H101. Any ideas for fan clips? The stock ones should handle 2 of the Yates... going to search now.

Zip ties you wont be able to clip on 4 fans on the mugen 2 i dont believe.


----------



## scottsee

It's 4:30 am and I want my night back. I don't even want to post up my pictures or results.. I'm returning these fans tomarrow as soon as I get out of bed, if it were open right now I'd be down there already. These POS wasted more of my time trying to get them working then actual benchmarking time. Molex to 3pin connecors are crap, fan speeds are crap, intermitent working then not working, plug wires came out of the connectors, good god!

I'm just placed an order for 2 Scythe ULTRA KAZE 120x38mm 135cfm fans and 4 Scythe 110cfm 120mm Slipstream's from newegg for about $30 less then what I paid for these fans from Fry's..

Tonight didn't happen..


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
Zip ties you wont be able to clip on 4 fans on the mugen 2 i dont believe.

So a couple long tip ties across the whole thing? Any place online to get those?


----------



## scottsee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
Zip ties you wont be able to clip on 4 fans on the mugen 2 i dont believe.

I don't think so either. It took 4 zipties together to attach 4 x 120mm fans to my Mugen-2. But a Rubberband would be _*"alot"*_ easier. As for the temp change between the stock fan and 4 x 120mm fans. Minimal, I actually lowerd temps by 2 deg by having only 3. Push-Pull and top pull but I was only using the Scythe CPU fan as the push. Looking back at it now, I guess I should have realised that without a larger CFM cpu fan I wouldn't see noticable results..


----------



## LarsMarkelson

top pull? I'm confused, how did you have your 3 fans configured on the M2?


----------



## scottsee

Well, the 3rd one is sitting ontop of the heatsink blowing into the top exhasust fans in my case..


----------



## KusH

You guys and your crazy fan configs.

Now I haven't tried to use more then 2 fans but I don't think there is any real advantage using 4 fans 3pull/1push or how every you want to set it up over 2 high cfm/static pressure in a push/pull setup.

Like I said I haven't tested it but I honestly think you would be better off with just 2 fans and having them blow directly out of the case rather then blowin it in all kinds of directions.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

I mean it's more airflow for a massive heatsink. Why not?

We shall see


----------



## Demonkev666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
You guys and your crazy fan configs.

Now I haven't tried to use more then 2 fans but I don't think there is any real advantage using 4 fans 3pull/1push or how every you want to set it up over 2 high cfm/static pressure in a push/pull setup.

Like I said I haven't tested it but I honestly think you would be better off with just 2 fans and having them blow directly out of the case rather then blowin it in all kinds of directions.

if your putting 3 fans on it wouldn't putting a fan on the back be pointless ?

I mean it's just going to block the other fans from trying to push air out.

three times the air from each fan is a lot to go threw there.

3-4 pull will make dust gather more, and suck air past the first fan

I like the top fan idea, though I've done it.

I think 4 push would be best 1 top three side and nothing on the back to cause drag or resistance

positive pressure is usually more air.


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demonkev666* 
if your putting 3 fans on it wouldn't putting a fan on the back be pointless ?

I mean it's just going to block the other fans from trying to push air out.

three times the air from each fan is a lot to go threw there.

3-4 pull will make dust gather more, and suck air past the first fan

I like the top fan idea, though I've done it.

I think 4 push would be best 1 top three side and nothing on the back to cause drag or resistance

positive pressure is usually more air.


lolwut?

4 push would be absolutely horrible you would be better off with 1 fan pushing. 4 push would cause all the hot air to stay inside the heatsink not only that but it would really make your fans fight against each other.

And I think you misunderstood what I said because I have no idea what you were talkin about putting a fan on the back.

this is what I ment with the 3pull/1push

22mm. Pull
22mm. |........|
Pull .... |........| 38mm Push
........ ..|.........|
22mm Pull

Now that could be 1 solution that might work well or if you have a top vented case I think this would be an ideal solution:

38mm. Pull
38mm. |........|
Pull .... |........| 38mm Push
........ ..|.........|
38mm Push

With the left side being the back of the base and the right side being the front of the case.


----------



## Demonkev666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
lolwut?

4 push would be absolutely horrible you would be better off with 1 fan pushing. 4 push would cause all the hot air to stay inside the heatsink not only that but it would really make your fans fight against each other.

And I think you misunderstood what I said because I have no idea what you were talkin about putting a fan on the back.

this is what I ment with the 3pull/1push

22mm. Pull
22mm. |........|
Pull .... |........| 38mm Push
........ ..|.........|
22mm Pull

Now that could be 1 solution that might work well or if you have a top vented case I think this would be an ideal solution:

38mm. Pull
38mm. |........|
Pull .... |........| 38mm Push
........ ..|.........|
38mm Push

With the left side being the back of the base and the right side being the front of the case.

the fourth would be on top if the motherboard was laying on the ground. On the top of the tips of the heat pipes.
F A N
A [..........] F
I [..........] A
R [.....FAN] N
O [..........]
U [..........]
T F A N

no fan near the rear of the case exit meaning nothing to slow down the other fans is what I mean.


----------



## scottsee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
lolwut?

4 push would be absolutely horrible you would be better off with 1 fan pushing. 4 push would cause all the hot air to stay inside the heatsink not only that but it would really make your fans fight against each other.

And I think you misunderstood what I said because I have no idea what you were talkin about putting a fan on the back.

this is what I ment with the 3pull/1push

22mm. Pull
22mm. |........|
Pull .... |........| 38mm Push
........ ..|.........|
22mm Pull

Now that could be 1 solution that might work well or if you have a top vented case I think this would be an ideal solution:

38mm. Pull
38mm. |........|
Pull .... |........| 38mm Push
........ ..|.........|
38mm Push

With the left side being the back of the base and the right side being the front of the case.

I tested the 3 pull and 1 push fan setup last night, didn't do **** captain. dropped 2deg C. 2 fan pull and 1 fan push worked better in my case, setup.. dropped temps 3 deg c.. You'll need a high volume (110-130cfm) fan to see good results with a 3 pull, 1 push setup..


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottsee* 
I tested the 3 pull and 1 push fan setup last night, didn't do **** captain. dropped 2deg C. 2 fan pull and 1 fan push worked better in my case, setup.. dropped temps 3 deg c.. You'll need a high volume (110-130cfm) fan to see good results with a 3 pull, 1 push setup..

What fans did you try it with?


----------



## scottsee

Stock Scythe's mugen-2 cpu fan for push and 3 Cool Master 65cfm exhaust.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottsee*


Stock Scythe's mugen-2 cpu fan for push and 3 Cool Master 65cfm exhaust.


Hm, I think that's your problem. The stock Mugen 2 fan is the Slipstream which has high CFM ratings but terrible static pressure. So it's only good for open-air applications, not for pushing air through anything like a Mugen 2. Check these charts out:



















Notice how the Slipstream's performance degrades once it is placed on a radiator, pushing through its fins.


----------



## scottsee

Yes, pretty bad.. I'm shopping for a new complete air system as we speek. I'm looking at getting 2 top ehaust fans, 1 rear exhaust, 2 bottem intake fans, a new CPU fan and a 6 channel fan controler.. Looking to spend $100-$120.

I've come up with the following, you seem pretty knolegable about this stuff maybee you have some inputs for me so I don't have to make a new thread about what to get..

I was thinking about getting the following for my Coolmaster RC 690..

3 x Scythe SY1225SL12SH 120mm "Slipstream" @ 110 CFM. Those would be my 2 top exhaust fans. I don't know much about static pressure and what those graphs mean but as exhaust fans would they be pretty decent? The last one would be the bottem front intake for my case, replacing the LED Coolmaster case fan..

2 x Scythe DFS123812-3000 "ULTRA KAZE" @ 133 CFM. One for the rear-top ehaust right behind the Mugen-2, and the other as a bottem plate intake fan..

1 x Delta FFB1212EHE-F00 120mm @ 190 CFM. This one would be my CPU fan connected to my Mugen-2 blowing through the fins into the "Ultra Kaze" exhaust..

That would leave 2 open 120mm fan slots on my side pannel that I would just plug with my 1600rpm Coolmaster stock case fans controlled via my bios..

Not sure about the fan controller yet. Sunbeam RHK-EX-BA Rheobus-Extreme Fan Controller is the front runner though..

What do you think? Besides needing a larger power supply?


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottsee*


Yes, pretty bad.. I'm shopping for a new complete air system as we speek. I'm looking at getting 2 top ehaust fans, 1 rear exhaust, 2 bottem intake fans, a new CPU fan and a 6 channel fan controler.. Looking to spend $100-$120.

I've come up with the following, you seem pretty knolegable about this stuff maybee you have some inputs for me so I don't have to make a new thread about what to get..

I was thinking about getting the following for my Coolmaster RC 690..

3 x Scythe SY1225SL12SH 120mm "Slipstream" @ 110 CFM. Those would be my 2 top exhaust fans. I don't know much about static pressure and what those graphs mean but as exhaust fans would they be pretty decent? The last one would be the bottem front intake for my case, replacing the LED Coolmaster case fan..

2 x Scythe DFS123812-3000 "ULTRA KAZE" @ 133 CFM. One for the rear-top ehaust right behind the Mugen-2, and the other as a bottem plate intake fan..

1 x Delta FFB1212EHE-F00 120mm @ 190 CFM. This one would be my CPU fan connected to my Mugen-2 blowing through the fins into the "Ultra Kaze" exhaust..

That would leave 2 open 120mm fan slots on my side pannel that I would just plug with my 1600rpm Coolmaster stock case fans controlled via my bios..

Not sure about the fan controller yet. Sunbeam RHK-EX-BA Rheobus-Extreme Fan Controller is the front runner though..

What do you think? Besides needing a larger power supply?


Negative on the Slipstream. They're not very good quality fans and won't last...

For the top exhaust and bottom front intake fans I'd either get: Scythe S-Flex G 1900RPM, fluid dynamic bearings so they'll last a long time, $15 a piece, so $45 or total; or,

Zalman ZM-F3 which are cheaper but also great performing fans. Fantastic reviews all around for this one, $10 a piece for $30 total.

Actually I'd also get another one of either of the above for the bottom plate intake as well. So $60 for the S-Flex route or $40 for the ZM-F3 route.

Then for the rear exhaust and your heatsink I'd get three San Ace H101 for $55.20 total. Two on the heatsink for push-pull (some might call this unnecessary but if it'll gain you 1-2C it's worth it, to me at least). Make sure to put a shroud on the push heatsink as that'll add another 1-2C too. I'm not entirely sure about the rear exhaust being a San Ace as well... perhaps, a 120x25mm fan would be more suitable, the only thing I'm worried about is the pressure from the pull San Ace making the rear exhaust fan struggle. So the easy solution would be to just add another one back there, why not?









Total this would be before shipping, $115.20 for the S-Flex route or $95.20 for the ZM-F3 route. Either one will be great, I'd probably go for the ZM-F3 since I've never owned one and would be curious how they are. The S-Flex are nice and have a pretty good tone to them but I actually prefer a more regular wooosh like I have on my Panaflo low.

I'm getting some San Aces tomorrow myself, pretty excited









Oh and the San Aces come with bare wires so you'll need to either figure how to wire em up yourself to a molex, or you can buy a few of these: Panaflo tail adapters. Good luck!

I have no idea about the fan controller since I don't use one. When I get tired of the noise from the San Aces I plan to learn how to undervolt them to 7v or 5v.


----------



## vinzend

i7 1.2v = 40c idle, 60c load


----------



## scottsee

I was reading this review of 22 case fans http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/coo...est-case-fan/1

It dosn't have good things to say about the Scythe S-Flex G.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottsee* 
I was reading this review of 22 case fans http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/coo...est-case-fan/1

It dosn't have good things to say about the Scythe S-Flex G.

Whoops... well below is my answer about the shroud. I didn't realize the S-Flex G was that loud, but I will agree I don't like its tone (I had S-Flex E). It's very unique and a bit high pitched... not pleasant to my ears. But hey, it pushes a ton of air, so there's that... The Zalman is probably the better choice all things considered.

These are pics from my old setup with a Sunbeam CCF.



















See how it looks like there are 3 fans stacked on the heatsink? It's really just 1 push fan that you can see, with 2 fan casings acting as the shroud.

Since the fan actually pushes air out at a 45 degree angle from its fins, there is a dead-spot in the center... the shrouds help even this out. More is better in terms of shroud if you can fit it, I've heard 6" is ideal but I've never tested it personally.


----------



## rchads89

Hmm with my murgen 2 my motherboard does not see that it has a cpu cooler :s so i have to disabled it in bios is this normal or is there something wrong?


----------



## KusH

That is normal if you don't plug the cpu fan in to the "cpu fan" plugin on the motherboard.


----------



## rchads89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
That is normal if you don't plug the cpu fan in to the "cpu fan" plugin on the motherboard.

I have done mate and it does not pick it up that i have a cpu cooler installed


----------



## KusH

Well your computer will work perfectly fine without it being detected that a fan is there.


----------



## rchads89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
Well your computer will work perfectly fine without it being detected that a fan is there.

ok good enough for me thanks


----------



## IEATFISH

You should all go to our review section and review the Mugen 2:

http://www.overclock.net/hardware/sh...ct/1103/cat/16

Since the feature is there, let's use it!! Then we can link people to it when they wonder if it is for them.


----------



## rchads89

hmmm i get a cpu fan error on start up now saying i have to press F1 to resume :s Its been disabled in bios as it does not pick up i have a cpu fan installed so why does this come up all of a sudden now?

Will my fan speeds be poor right now?


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rchads89*


hmmm i get a cpu fan error on start up now saying i have to press F1 to resume :s Its been disabled in bios as it does not pick up i have a cpu fan installed so why does this come up all of a sudden now?

Will my fan speeds be poor right now?


disable the cpu fan monitor.. and the fan will run 1300rpm..


----------



## rchads89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


disable the cpu fan monitor.. and the fan will run 1300rpm..










Done that great thanks







better temps now too!


----------



## Andy!

how do you disable the cpu fan monitor?


----------



## chas1723

I am looking to put a better fan on the M2. I would like to stick with PWM and not be too loud. No Deltas or Ultra Kazes. What would you recommend?


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Sweeeet Mugen came today. Probably will install tomorrow... newegg sent me a tiny little 40mm Scythe fan. It's so cuteeeeeeeee, I love it hahahaha. Probably will put it on my NB


----------



## twich12

i have a cm v8 and am thinking about getting a mugen 2, looks like some darn good performance, i wish i had known about the mugen 2 before i got my v8.. i mean the v8 performs pretty well, 1.525v and i load at about 48c, my ambiant is normal room temp, about 68f... u think i should ge the mugen 2 even though i got the v8 about a month ago? i dont plan on ocing anymore and the v8 is rather pretty (i have a clear side panel)


----------



## KusH

Keep the v8.

IMO if your getting those temps ur not gonna get much better if any.


----------



## Lord Mirko

Will this cooler

LINK

fit on this motherboard

LINK

will be this ram in the way

LINK

Thank u for u time.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Btw guys, the Megahalems fan clips (I have 38mm) work on the Mugen 2, nice fit maybe a tiny bit loose.


----------



## Laforet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson*


Btw guys, the Megahalems fan clips (I have 38mm) work on the Mugen 2, nice fit maybe a tiny bit loose.


Just bend the wire slightly, I am been using modified TRUE fan clips on my mugen 2 for a while


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Mirko*


Will this cooler

LINK

fit on this motherboard

LINK

will be this ram in the way

LINK

Thank u for u time.










Yea that should work fine I don't see you having any issues.


----------



## Lord Mirko

Thanks for reply.Rep+


----------



## rchads89

Anyone have the mugen 2 and the i7 overclocked to 4ghz ?

If so whats your temps idle and load?

Just dont know to keep the mugen 2 or get a better cooler for the i7 change over


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
Anyone have the mugen 2 and the i7 overclocked to 4ghz ?

If so whats your temps idle and load?

Just dont know to keep the mugen 2 or get a better cooler for the i7 change over

That won't be answered effectively, each chip varies. That's even if you get 4.0ghz with an i7, not all will even achieve that feat. And you could have to put anywhere from 1.2-1.5v to achieve that with whatever chip you get.

Now depending on your voltage/ambient temps will determine whether or not you will have a "reasonable" temp @ 4ghz or not.

So to answer your question its definitely possible to get a i7 to 4.0ghz with a mugen 2 but will it for certain, that really can't be answered 100%.

MY suggestion is, try out the mugen2 if you dont like the results, buy a new cooler. Doesn't hurt to test it out first before jumping the gun and buying a new HSF when your not certain if it will or not.


----------



## scottsee

My i7 at 1.34v with turbo & HP off @ 4ghz is 38c idle; 85c linX & 79c Prime95. I just got my 3 new San Ace's in today from Newark, so i'm hopeing to get Linx under 80c. [crossing fingers]


----------



## Nubster

Got my Mugen II the other day and installed yesterday. Temps went from 32C idle and 50C under 100% load with Prime95 to 18C idle and 26C running Prime95.

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...its-beast.html


----------



## rchads89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


That won't be answered effectively, each chip varies. That's even if you get 4.0ghz with an i7, not all will even achieve that feat. And you could have to put anywhere from 1.2-1.5v to achieve that with whatever chip you get.

Now depending on your voltage/ambient temps will determine whether or not you will have a "reasonable" temp @ 4ghz or not.

So to answer your question its definitely possible to get a i7 to 4.0ghz with a mugen 2 but will it for certain, that really can't be answered 100%.

MY suggestion is, try out the mugen2 if you dont like the results, buy a new cooler. Doesn't hurt to test it out first before jumping the gun and buying a new HSF when your not certain if it will or not.


Right when i get the i7 i will try it out then .... hmm when you say thats even if you get 4.0ghz with a i7 makes me wonder/worry i am completely new to overclocking and just getting a i7 to be future proof for about 3-4 years with head room!


----------



## scottsee

most everyone can get an i7 4ghz stable with very little work..


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nubster*


Got my Mugen II the other day and installed yesterday. Temps went from 32C idle and 50C under 100% load with Prime95 to 18C idle and 26C running Prime95.

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...its-beast.html


wow u painted it??


----------



## nismo_usaf

ughh i want one badly with push pull...

my current heatsink has stopped me from overclocking MOAR!! >.>


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


wow u painted it??










That's just the exposure of the camera making it look darker.


----------



## Crunkles

I'm looking into buying a Mugen 2 for the system in my sig and was curious if it would fit properly. I just ordered the GPU, CPU, mobo and sound card last night so I have not put everything together and seen it for myself. That's why I'm asking y'all







. Any thoughts?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crunkles*


I'm looking into buying a Mugen 2 for the system in my sig and was curious if it would fit properly. I just ordered the GPU, CPU, mobo and sound card last night so I have not put everything together and seen it for myself. That's why I'm asking y'all







. Any thoughts?


I have a very similar setup. Should fit just fine.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


I have a very similar setup. Should fit just fine.










Sweet deal, thanks for the vote of confidence bro







. Think I'll look into buying one when I get outta work, or now since all I've done all day is troll the forum lol. +rep for you my man, +rep.

edit: Well since I can't actually +rep you, I'll just give you a high 5 through the internets *high 5*


----------



## scottsee

BTW.. Mugen 2 w/ 38mm fan & Bloodrage = Not ideal.. Stupid sound cards in the way of mounting the fan vertical on the cooler, the only way to mount a 38mm fan is on the shorter sides. Bahhh oh well..


----------



## Nubster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
wow u painted it??









No, it is very silver, I used my iPhone to snap the shot.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nubster*


No, it is very silver, I used my iPhone to snap the shot.


wow what a phone!! i really do want to take a shot of my mugen 2 using that phone..









---



even with the improper applying of tim..








i'll re apply the tim on friday or saturday and let's see..


----------



## chas1723

anyone with a 120 X 38 fan on their mugen 2....how did you attach it to the cooler?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chas1723* 
anyone with a 120 X 38 fan on their mugen 2....how did you attach it to the cooler?

You need to get some of these: http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/ac...fc_detail.html

Type B. You can also use zipties, paperclips, and just about anything else that you can think of.


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
You need to get some of these: http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/ac...fc_detail.html

Type B. You can also use zipties, paperclips, and just about anything else that you can think of.

^^ this.

I personally use zipties, they are the best IMO. I can adjust the height of the fans to my liking w/o any hassle.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


You need to get some of these: http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/ac...fc_detail.html

Type B. You can also use zipties, paperclips, and just about anything else that you can think of.


Those look like the fit on the closest corner, so closed corner fans won't work with those kind of clips. Only open corner.

I have these though and they work for closed corner fans on the Mugen 2: http://www.jab-tech.com/Prolimatech-...m-pr-4433.html


----------



## scottsee

You can use the 2 stock fan clips that come with the Mugen 2 to attach a 38mm fan if you mount the fan vertically..


----------



## Demonkev666

get some pliers and wire and makes some, it's not that hard.


----------



## nismo_usaf

just got my Mugen 2 installed today with the push pull goin on xD

i forgot to pick up more of those wires to put the other fan on so i used zip ties instead


----------



## KusH

Zipties ftw


----------



## Snowblind

Hey guys,

I just picked up one of these babies. It's beautiful - I'll post pics for proof in a few hours when I get back from work.

However, the lone stock fan doesn't look like anything special. I'd like to pick up another one or two 120 mm fans for a basic push-pull setup.

Any recommendations? Will be doing some OCing, but nothing major. (AMD 965, 3.4->3.8 ghz?)

P.S. I would have lapped this thing, but it doesn't look like it's necessary. The bottom is mirror-shiny.


----------



## KusH

Shiny isnt always flat though snowblind, take a razor to it, it could have some imperfections, but mine was very smooth as well I didn't need to lap it.

with your case you can easily mount 2 120x38mm fans, that is if you don't mind loud noises (unless you get a fan controller for them)

But for top performance get some delta's. for best bang for buck I'd say some 3000rpm ultra kaze's.

My rig with ambient temps of ~15-16c of idle 18-22c ( across all cores) and load of about 65-70c with 2 3k rpm ultra kaze's in push/pull and thats with 1.63vcore


----------



## LarsMarkelson

I've installed my Mugen 2 and while it does give good cooling performance for the buck, I have to say it's a PITA to install!!! I had to do it upside down, with the heatsink standing on its head and me holding the motherboard upside down bringing the CPU down on the heatsink. Is this how you guys did it too?

I don't have the raw numbers to back it up but I think my Baram performed better, though not by a lot.


----------



## scottsee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Snowblind*


Hey guys,

I just picked up one of these babies. It's beautiful - I'll post pics for proof in a few hours when I get back from work.

However, the lone stock fan doesn't look like anything special. I'd like to pick up another one or two 120 mm fans for a basic push-pull setup.

Any recommendations? Will be doing some OCing, but nothing major. (AMD 965, 3.4->3.8 ghz?)

P.S. I would have lapped this thing, but it doesn't look like it's necessary. The bottom is mirror-shiny.


The Scythe stock fan is a varient of the SlipxStream serries.


----------



## KusH

SlipStream 1200rpm.


----------



## nismo_usaf

cold enough?

lol this is with my door open to outside, and theres a little bit of snow on the ground.

and i need to hook both my cpu fans straight to the PSU, just 1 is attached now. the other is getting bogged down because of it.


----------



## scottsee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottsee*


The Scythe stock fan is a varient of the SlipxStream serries.


I think I just mixed in a little of my PSU into that fan.


----------



## kakashi116

Ultra Kaze 3k's aren't great for heatsinks, they're loud and have low static pressure, which is what matters more when blowing air through fins or radiators. Take a look at http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ing-setup.html


----------



## KusH

Yea they might not be THAT great, but for 10$ it beats spending 45$ a fan for not that much more of a performance gain imo.

I'm speaking of 100% all the time as well. yea you could buy a san ace or delta or w/e but they are going to be much louder but also have maybe a few degree difference. So price/performance I think its a fair trade.


----------



## Luminouslight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
Zipties ftw









Indeed







. This is how I attached mine (of course I have 2 on the bottom as well). Very sturdy if not even sturdier than the clips.


----------



## KusH

lol nice, I didn't even think about doing it that way. I have my zip ties going around the whole heatsink using 4 zip ties lol.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Okay I've just tested out 4 fans, in 1 push / 3 pull configuration. I have 1 San Ace H101 undervolted to 5v in push on the broad side, another H101 at 5v in pull on the other side, and two Yate Loon Medium fans in pull on the smaller sides. All the fans have a 25mm shroud on them. I also tested with 1 push and push-pull to compare.

The system is on an open air test bed, Phenom II 940 overclocked to 3.5GHz at 1.44V. I used Prime95 Large FFT to test load temps. The TIM I used is ICD7.

1 push - San Ace H101 at 5v
51-52 load
37-38 idle

1 push 1 pull - 2 San Ace H101 at 5v
49-50 load
35 idle

1 push 3 pull - 2 San Ace H101 at 5v, 2 Yate Loon Medium
49 load
35 idle

I have to say I'm a bit disappointed in these results. The temps themselves are good, but I definitely thought there would be an improvement with 4 fans. The improvement is 1C at best! Oh well, it was interesting at least. I was going to also test 4 pull but it took so long to set it up that I won't, sry guys! I doubt it would be better though.

Some things to note, I hate how this things mounts as I had to put it upside down, put the TIM on the heatsink base, and then put the mobo on upside down, and held it there while I screwed it in... so it's quite possible a reseat would improve temps, but what I really wanted to see was 4 fans vs. 2 fans, so it's irrelevant anyways.

Here are pics:









and reverse


----------



## Demonkev666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson* 
Okay I've just tested out 4 fans, in 1 push / 3 pull configuration. I have 1 San Ace H101 undervolted to 5v in push on the broad side, another H101 at 5v in pull on the other side, and two Yate Loon Medium fans in pull on the smaller sides. All the fans have a 25mm shroud on them. I also tested with 1 push and push-pull to compare.

The system is on an open air test bed, Phenom II 940 overclocked to 3.5GHz at 1.44V. I used Prime95 Large FFT to test load temps. The TIM I used is ICD7.

1 push - San Ace H101 at 5v
51-52 load
37-38 idle

1 push 1 pull - 2 San Ace H101 at 5v
49-50 load
35 idle

1 push 3 pull - 2 San Ace H101 at 5v, 2 Yate Loon Medium
49 load
35 idle

I have to say I'm a bit disappointed in these results. The temps themselves are good, but I definitely thought there would be an improvement with 4 fans. The improvement is 1C at best! Oh well, it was interesting at least. I was going to also test 4 pull but it took so long to set it up that I won't, sry guys! I doubt it would be better though.

Some things to note, I hate how this things mounts as I had to put it upside down, put the TIM on the heatsink base, and then put the mobo on upside down, and held it there while I screwed it in... so it's quite possible a reseat would improve temps, but what I really wanted to see was 4 fans vs. 2 fans, so it's irrelevant anyways.

Here are pics:









and reverse









My I'm only using the stock fan on mine at full blast.
but I did find lapping the chip to help a lot more then anything else
AMD IHS seem to be concave. I would try a different TIM too, I'm using some dynex from bestbuy it's almost as good as TX2. The ICD7 is really thick stuff.

I get 52C a 3.8ghz @ 1.55 volts and I'm vista 64 bit. on my phenom II 940.
such low voltage what rpm are those fans at 12 volts ?


----------



## LarsMarkelson

At 12v they are 2600RPM, way too loud for me, especially when it's up on my desk like that. That's a good temp for that overclock... dunno, I'm gonna go back to my Baram. I probably need to reseat the Mugen 2 but I really don't like how the mounting works :X


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Okay just for fun I've changed the San Aces back to full speed at 12v. New temps!

1 push 3 pull - 2 San Ace H101 at 12v, 2 Yate Loon Medium
33 idle
44-45C load

Wow the San Aces push a lot of pressure at 12v. They also have a serious, serious deadspot. One 25mm shroud is not enough imo... I'll be trying to put as many shrouds as possible later with my Baram setup. Right now I think the middle 3 heatpipes aren't getting cooled very well. For a Mugen 2 that has its heatpipes going evenly across laterally, I think a 38mm fan with a large motor and deadspot is not optimal (unless you have a lot of shroudage). I think the best fan for a Mugen 2 would be a GentleTyphoon AP-15.

edit: I just turned the Yate Loon mediums off, so its just two H101s in push-pull at full speed and there seems to be no difference in temperature at all.


----------



## Demonkev666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson* 
Okay just for fun I've changed the San Aces back to full speed at 12v. New temps!

1 push 3 pull - 2 San Ace H101 at 12v, 2 Yate Loon Medium
?? idle
44-45C load

Wow the San Aces push a lot of pressure at 12v. They also have a serious, serious deadspot. One 25mm shroud is not enough imo... I'll be trying to put as many shrouds as possible later with my Baram setup. Right now I think the middle 3 heatpipes aren't getting cooled very well. For a Mugen 2 that has its heatpipes going evenly across laterally, I think a 38mm fan with a large motor and deadspot is not optimal (unless you have a lot of shroudage). I think the best fan for a Mugen 2 would be a GentleTyphoon AP-15.

edit: I just turned the Yate Loon mediums off, so its just two H101s in push-pull at full speed and there seems to be no difference in temperature at all.

I know this go's against rules of thermals because low pressure cause temperatures to drop but have you tried three push and _no pull fan._
all air should be forced out the back.

or just try three pull fans the push fan maybe too slow to keep up with the other three.

I haven't tried this heat sink with large hub fan, my ultra kaze broke a blade so I threw it out







, plus I couldn't fit in with my evo one ram.


----------



## JarrettM

Sigh, this cooler is a pain. Twice I've tried taking apart my motherboard from the case to reseat the damned thing and my temps are still high at over 82C. I'm overclocking at 4.0ghz, and I keep failing OCCT because my CPU is getting too hot. What's the max RPM for the original fan that comes with it? Mine only seems to run at around 1300 RPM. Ideas to make this thing work?


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JarrettM* 
Sigh, this cooler is a pain. Twice I've tried taking apart my motherboard from the case to reseat the damned thing and my temps are still high at over 82C. I'm overclocking at 4.0ghz, and I keep failing OCCT because my CPU is getting too hot. What's the max RPM for the original fan that comes with it? Mine only seems to run at around 1300 RPM. Ideas to make this thing work?

Pop two of these on there in push-pull: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/scge120mmsic2.html
[GentleTyphoon AP-15]

They will absolutely pwn the stock fan. Can't guarentee you'll hit 4GHz but maybe! Also, what TIM are you using?


----------



## -iceblade^

i'm considering using this cooler in my sig rig and would like a bit of help...

the case i have is an mATX one, and rather small at that, but there is space for my 8800GT (i mean space for the card's backplate), and additional clearance onto which i have added a 120mm Coolermaster fan (generic fan in terms of width, compare it to the Antec Tricools) - would that kind of clearance (if i remove that fan) be enough for me to use the cooler?

would it be sufficient to cool an X3 720 to attain 3.6ghz? (assuming the mobo and the ram are game)?

and does it come with preapplied TIM?


----------



## JarrettM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson* 
Pop two of these on there in push-pull: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/scge120mmsic2.html
[GentleTyphoon AP-15]

They will absolutely pwn the stock fan. Can't guarentee you'll hit 4GHz but maybe! Also, what TIM are you using?

Yikes! $30 for two fans! Sigh, I already payed $40 for the cooler... thanks for the suggestion though.

As for TIM I'm using Noctura NT-H1. I've got some arctic silver 5 lying around, but I think the Noctura runs cooler from experience.

Iceblade, no it doesn't come pre-applied with TIM. But it does come with some.


----------



## chas1723

I have a medium speed Panaflow fan in the mail. Should be here in a couple of days. Will let you know how it works out after some benchmarks. Currently my cpu gets up to 49* @ 3.7ghz.


----------



## ahmadbr1

I am applying to buy one of these in couple of days

but I am very worried about the size
can I install this cooler in my small MB without conflicting the NB hetsink and the rams?


----------



## chas1723

got the panaflow installed. It seems to have dropped my load temps by about 4*. I got the 2000rpm fan. It is louder than the stock fan but it is not too bad especially once my video card fan gets cranked up.


----------



## Mariusz803

Here we go.


----------



## KusH

looks great


----------



## ahmadbr1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ahmadbr1* 
i am applying to buy one of these in couple of days

but i am very worried about the size
can i install this cooler in my small mb without conflicting the nb hetsink and the rams?

????


----------



## wickedout

That looks awesome! Great set up!


----------



## Mariusz803

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ahmadbr1* 
I am applying to buy one of these in couple of days

but I am very worried about the size
can I install this cooler in my small MB without conflicting the NB hetsink and the rams?

I'm not familiar with your model mobo, but it it is anything like mine, with those huge silent pipes on the NB then your good. I barely clear them. Regarding ram, if you have tall sticks then no, but that also depends on your ram slot positions.

Measure it up:


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ahmadbr1* 
I am applying to buy one of these in couple of days

but I am very worried about the size
can I install this cooler in my small MB without conflicting the NB hetsink and the rams?

Your motherboard's NB heatsink is tiny. You will have no problems there.

As for your RAM, as long as it doesn't have tall heatspreaders (If any), then you'll be fine.


----------



## ObscureScience

This isn't my pic, stole it from first page to illustrate:










That is how my cooler and fan is positioned right now. By the end of next week I'm getting the antec 902 case with a 200mm exhaust on top of the case and a 120mm exhaust in the back. Should I move the cpu fan to blow from underneath? Or even position the cooler horizontally?
I think I saw somewhere that it is better to have the fan blow through rather than across the fins or something.


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ObscureScience* 
This isn't my pic, stole it from first page to illustrate:










That is how my cooler and fan is positioned right now. By the end of next week I'm getting the antec 902 case with a 200mm exhaust on top of the case and a 120mm exhaust in the back. Should I move the cpu fan to blow from underneath? Or even position the cooler horizontally?
I think I saw somewhere that it is better to have the fan blow through rather than across the fins or something.

No, the orientation in this picture is correct.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Yeah, having the fan blow from the bottom or top is crappy, because you only hit 2 immediate heatpipes. From my testing I found that having fans on the sides doesn't do much to help cooling. Right now I just have one fan on the broad side in pull configuration, working at a low speed and my cooling is fine.


----------



## ObscureScience

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson* 
Yeah, having the fan blow from the bottom or top is crappy, because you only hit 2 immediate heatpipes.

Shall I write my post again?

I was thinking positioning the Scythe like this with the fan underneath might be better for the case I was talking about because of the more powerful exhaust at the top.









But I don't know.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Maybe you guys can help me.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...&Tpk=mugen%202

newegg has the mugen 2 for around $35, and im planning on getting a Phenom II 940 BE soon.

I would love this cooler, but it would need to fit inside this case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-102-_-Product

i can remove the duct or possibly do some drilling, but will it fit? thanks.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ObscureScience*


Shall I write my post again?

I was thinking positioning the Scythe like this with the fan underneath might be better for the case I was talking about because of the more powerful exhaust at the top.









But I don't know.


Ah I missed that part. Anyway, I think the difference would be minimal, but it might be worth trying.


----------



## ObscureScience

No problem. My motherboard may not even allow it, but I thought I'd bring it up anyway


----------



## Demonkev666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demonkev666*


get some pliers and wire and makes some, it's not that hard.












some 1/32 wire and BAM! $5 of wire, 5 three foot long pieces = 15 fan clips.


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ObscureScience* 
Shall I write my post again?

I was thinking positioning the Scythe like this with the fan underneath might be better for the case I was talking about because of the more powerful exhaust at the top.









But I don't know.

That would work too.


----------



## Stance

The other day I accidently made some scratches on the surface of my Mugen 2. They've got no depth at all but it doesn't look pretty, so I was wondering how I can get rid of them. I've bought some sandpaper sheets that range from 400 to 2500, to lap my i7 (and possibly my GPU heatsink).

As the Scythe already has a pretty good finish could I just take the highest grit and treat it shortly to erase the spots?


----------



## ObscureScience

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sLowEnd* 
That would work too.

I think I'll leave it as it is. The psu will be at the bottom sucking air as well. I don't know much about airflow but having to sucking fans opposite of each other probably isn't good. They'll be fighting over the same air.


----------



## scottsee

Question. Can you choose which way the longer sides of the heatsink face using the mounting bracket? Bottem-to-Top or Left-to-Right??

I didn't bother to look when I mounted it, and right now it's in a bottem/top orentation, which won't allow me to mount my 38mm San Ace correctly on the longer side of the heatsink due to the Bloodrage soundcard..


----------



## ObscureScience

As long as your motherboard components allows it you can install it both ways.

But why would you use a 38mm fan?


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ObscureScience*


As long as your motherboard components allows it you can install it both ways.

*But why would you use a 38mm fan?*


Higher Static pressure.

And personally I have 2 120x38mm fans on mine in push/pull.


----------



## ObscureScience

Ah I see. I thought he meant 38x38mm lol.
What's the noise level like compared to the stock scythe fan?


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ObscureScience*


Ah I see. I thought he meant 38x38mm lol.
What's the noise level like compared to the stock scythe fan?


Ultra Kaze 3000's, most 120x120x38mm Panaflos, San Ace H1011's...etc are extremely loud when not undervolted.

However, Ultra Kazes also tend to click when undervolted. They're quite low quality, hence the low price. 
You might want to look at something else.


----------



## KusH

I run mine @ 100% speed all the time, they are quiet audible as well. They are rated @ 45.9dB. But for the price tag of 10$ i think its the best buy you can get, but thats speaking from a stance of running fans @ 100% and not undervolting.


----------



## JakeM

Does anyone know how 4xUltra Kaze on Mugen would function?


----------



## KusH

2 fans in push/pull is your best bet, someone has done 4 fans not all being the same fans and it didn't help any.


----------



## daanielin

Which one is better? Cooler Master V8 or Mugen 2 with 2 Kaze fans?


----------



## KusH

in that situation, mugen 2. Costs less too IIRC


----------



## daanielin

Just purchased my Mugen 2! Cant wait to put it on! Gonna remove the IHS first!


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daanielin*


Just purchased my Mugen 2! Cant wait to put it on! Gonna remove the IHS first!


















Good luck... the Mugen isn't exactly a light heatsink... let us know how it goes though


----------



## daanielin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson*









Good luck... the Mugen isn't exactly a light heatsink... let us know how it goes though










The hell it isin't, just hope my board doesnt break.. :lol:

Anyways I've got a problem, I removed the IHS of the CPU, but now the Mugen doesnt reach the DIE. Can anyone help me?


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daanielin*


The hell it isin't, just hope my board doesnt break.. :lol:

Anyways I've got a problem, I removed the IHS of the CPU, but now the Mugen doesnt reach the DIE. Can anyone help me?


Get longer screws?

IMHO, you should really get a different cooler, as a heavy one might crack the die.


----------



## daanielin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sLowEnd*


Get longer screws?

IMHO, you should really get a different cooler, as a heavy one might crack the die.


I fixed the previous problem, and I think I'll stick to the Mugen since I just sold my V8 for that one and I dont wanna sell the mugen and end up in to much loss.

Although I've got a new problem.. The comp. has been set togather, and now it doesn't boot.


----------



## Chilly

^ That's never a good sign, try taking off the CPU Cooler and check the CPU if there are any damages.


----------



## Andy!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daanielin* 
I fixed the previous problem, and I think I'll stick to the Mugen since I just sold my V8 for that one and I dont wanna sell the mugen and end up in to much loss.

Although I've got a new problem.. The comp. has been set togather, and now it doesn't boot.

you're in my prayers


----------



## felix

Hi all,

after reading this thread decided to try the Mugen 2 myself...I installed it on a spare system :

ASRock A780GMH/128M
Athlon II X3 425 2.7GHz -> 3.6GHz
Mushkin DDR2 PC8500 4GB 996599 kit
Thermaltake Matrix Case modded
Coolermaster Thernalfusion 400 Thermalpaste

With CPU at 3.6GHz and ambient temps of 22Â°C i primed and got the following result :



I haven't done any adjustments in offset of Coretemp, but adding a 12Â°C offset gives me the same temperatures with "CPU Temp" value of Everest.


----------



## daanielin

I managed in the end to make it work, although I had to press it down while booting, haha.. The heat lowered by a lot, but I decided to pull it off and put my E6420 back on, doubt I wanted to stand on the comp. when I wanted to have it on.. :lol:

Pics coming soon.


----------



## INFAMYBLADE

i've been deciding between this.. a true 120 or megahalem... leaning toward the mugen right now


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrysisForever* 
i've been deciding between this.. a true 120 or megahalem... leaning toward the mugen right now









If you can afford the TRUE or Megahalems, why consider this?


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sLowEnd* 
If you can afford the TRUE or Megahalems, why consider this?

Yep, pretty much. Get the better heatsinks if you can... might also want to consider the Noctua D14, but it's overpriced imo. The Megahalems is the way to go! Easiest to use and best performing out of the box.

Better heatsink = higher and longer lasting overclocks


----------



## zomgiwin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrysisForever* 
i've been deciding between this.. a true 120 or megahalem... leaning toward the mugen right now









yeah... the mugen2 is an amazing *BUDGET* cooler, budget being the operative term there....

so, if you have the cash, just get the megahalems, even the most loyal mugen2 owners will agree with that decision


----------



## Derp

Some people cant justify spending $30+ over the mugen for 2C lower temperatures, some can.

Also i agree but a big LOL at the "better then zalman" tag.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

2C can be the difference sometimes! I know with the Phenom II, under 55C is a magic number, once my cores hit 55C they usually start to fail. I know with better cooling I'd have been stable otherwise (from experience with cold air direct stuff).

Oh and it's more than 2C.


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson*


2C can be the difference sometimes! I know with the Phenom II, under 55C is a magic number, once my cores hit 55C they usually start to fail. I know with better cooling I'd have been stable otherwise (from experience with cold air direct stuff).


If your overclock relies on such a small temperature difference (2c) to be stable, then that's....really living on the edge.

Why, a slightly hotter day could cause your OC to be unstable by raising the ambients.


----------



## Tordek

Is Mugen 2 compatible with

ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO AM3 AMD 785G HDMI ATX AMD Motherboard ?

Checked this list: http://www.scythe-eu.com/forum/mainb...lity-list.html but it appears out of date.

Edit: 
Oh and 1st post. This is an excellent forum.


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tordek*


Is Mugen 2 compatible with

ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO AM3 AMD 785G HDMI ATX AMD Motherboard ?

Checked this list: http://www.scythe-eu.com/forum/mainb...lity-list.html but it appears out of date.

Edit: 
Oh and 1st post. This is an excellent forum.


That board has no tall heatsinks, so it should be compatible.

If you use more than 2 sticks of RAM, make sure you don't have tall heatspreaders.


----------



## NitroOC

I cannot find info on quad fan setup? Looking to run 4 250cfm fans..


----------



## shaolin95

I do not think users doing 4 fans found it to be any better than just two but I could be wrong.
BTW, I will be getting my Nocuta NH-D14 today and comparing it to the mugen 2...it would be fun to see how it works out with a not so hot running amd cpu.


----------



## martin_nj

i just got my system setup with my scythe mugen 2 =] great cooler, quiet fan, 4.2ghz


----------



## llama16

Hey all

I didn't want to make a thread so here it goes.
Since I got the mugen I decided to overclock it on my sig rig a little.
i've never overclocked a cpu before, and besides some basic terms, I'm out of knowledge.

I went into the bios and decided to up my frequency to 333Mhz, with an already set multiplyer of 9 and the voltage put on AUTO (as that's what the bios told me







).I put the voltage on auto and restarted the pc:
It started, shut down, started, shut down.. without posting. So I figured it was unstable.
After about 4 times it started and it posted, I went in windows and saw that the frequency was back at stock and there was no overclock.

The second time I decided to go for a mere 300Mhz, still with voltage regulation on AUTO. It posted, and whent he loading bar of vista popped up it got stuck. I pressed the reset button and a screen for 'start in safe mode etc...' came up.
I went in the BIOS again and reset the frequency as I figured I just suck probably.

Can anyone give me a handy step by step small guide for even the slightest overclock.
Or just show me my mistakes?

Thanks everyone
Dries


----------



## sLowEnd

Go post in the intel section
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/
I'm sure the people there would be more helpful


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sLowEnd*


Go post in the intel section
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/
I'm sure the people there would be more helpful


What he said. ^


----------



## grey.clock

I finally got my LGA 1156 brackets today, how would you guys recommend I put the thermal grease on for my sig rig? My last system was only a dual-core amd x2 and I believe the ideal application is different.


----------



## qTAP

I have a mugen 2 hopefully I can join the club!


----------



## yann3804

How is it possible to go @4.2Ghz with a Mugen 2 on i7? Farthest I could go was 3.8Ghz (HT on) without going over 66C on Prime95

And where do you find two kit of these plastic retention thing that supports the fan without screws? There's only one kit in the box..


----------



## KusH

You can buy extra fan clips here


----------



## grey.clock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yann3804* 
How is it possible to go @4.2Ghz with a Mugen 2 on i7? Farthest I could go was 3.8Ghz (HT on) without going over 66C on Prime95

And where do you find two kit of these plastic retention thing that supports the fan without screws? There's only one kit in the box..


Whats the TMAX on the i7 ? Is it the same as the i5?

I have gotten my i5 past 3.8 without going past the 60'c mark but I still need to do some tweaking before it is 100% 24hour on OCCT stable. Perhaps you did not apply your thermal compound correctly?


----------



## yann3804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grey.clock*


Whats the TMAX on the i7 ? Is it the same as the i5?

I have gotten my i5 past 3.8 without going past the 60'c mark but I still need to do some tweaking before it is 100% 24hour on OCCT stable. Perhaps you did not apply your thermal compound correctly?


i5 = 4 cores
i7 = 8 cores (when using hyperthreading) so it is basically 10-12C more than what you're having.


----------



## Mariusz803

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yann3804*


i5 = 4 cores
i7 = 8 cores (when using hyperthreading) so it is basically 10-12C more than what you're having.


Here are my temps, link to rig in my 2nd sig

Fans @ 5v
Idle: 36-37
Load %100: 68-70

Fans @ 12v
Idle: 35-36
Load %100: 61-62

Fans @ 5v playing Modern Warfare 2
Temp: 67-68

Fans @ 12v playing Modern Warfare 2
Temp: 50-51


----------



## mushrooshi

What have I created?


----------



## KusH

A Monster







, but its a monster of a cooler too


----------



## nub228

Anyone know how the dimensions are? 130x100x158 = LXWXH?


----------



## KusH

Heatsink Dimension: 130 x 100 x 158 mm 51.2 x 39.4 x 62.2 inch 
Weight: 870 g 30.7 lb 
Baseplate-Material: Nickle-plated copper 
Fan Dimension: 120 x 120 x 25 mm  4 3/4 x 4 3/4 x 1 inch 
Weight: 115 g 0.25 lb 
Speed: 324 ~ 1,200 rpm (Â±10%) 
PWM Function 
Noise Level: 0 - 26.50 dBA Air Flow 0 - 74.25 CFM
0 - 126 mÂ³/h 
Bearing: Sleeve Bearing


----------



## nub228

anyone know if this will work on an MSI p55-GD65? Will the DRmos heatsinks be too tall? will my g.skill ripjaws fit under the fan? D:


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nub228*


anyone know if this will work on an MSI p55-GD65? Will the DRmos heatsinks be too tall? will my g.skill ripjaws fit under the fan? D:



It will fit.

You may have to move the RAM over to the farther 2 slots though. If you're getting 4 sticks of ripjaws, then consider something else.


----------



## Bobobearx

mugen 2 vs OCZ vendetta 2?

how much better temps over the ocz ?

the ocz was on sale for 12$ before rebate but i bought the 36dollar mugen 2 instead. so is the mugen 2 a better performer.


----------



## nub228

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sLowEnd*

You may have to move the RAM over to the farther 2 slots though. If you're getting 4 sticks of ripjaws, then consider something else.


Do you think they would fit in slots 2 and 4 usually?


----------



## MindBlank

Hi there everyone!

I'm in need of some suggestions here, if you'd please.









CPU is in sig - Phenom II 955 at 3820 Mhz 1.475 vcore and 1.25 CPU-NB. I'm currently running a ZEROtherm FZ120, a definite step up from my Core-Contact Freezer which could not keep it stable at this voltage - temps would go above 60 very quickly while priming.
Thing is I'm disappointed with the FZ120 under very high TDP. It was recommended as an excellent high TDP solution and it is a very nice cooler and can hold it's own very well against much more expensive heatsinks, truth be told.

My temps are ~39C idle and ~62C (the limit for this chip) when heavy priming for more than 20 minutes. It has 2 Scythe Slipstreams 1200 rpm on it in push-pull but still can't handle the TDP. The cooler has been reseated and remounted a few times since I got it (last time I put too much TIM and temps sky-rocketed).

I'm looking at changing it with the Mugen 2 - do you think I'll see a temperature drop? I don't want anything less than 55 under Prime 95 as that is already just excellent.

Ambients are 23-25C. Could you guys also recommend 2 coolers with the Mugen? Around 1500-2000 rpm as i value my quietness.


----------



## sLowEnd

1. Slipstreams are terrible for heatsinks. They have really, really bad static pressure.

2. I'm sure you'll see an improvement with the Mugen 2.

3. The Xigmatek Dark Knight and Coolermaster Hyper 212 Plus are popular choices as well. 
If by "coolers" you mean fans, then get Zalman ZM-F3's, Scythe Gentle Typhoons, or Scythe S-Flexes.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Zalman ZM-F3 fans. I got two of them to push/pull on my Mugen 2 and they are very nice. 1800RPM, right in the middle of what you're looking for.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...43&postcount=3

Quote:



Zalman ZM-F3 - The shocker of the whole group. Really, it came out of left-field. No fluke here either, Cathar got nearly identical results. No extraneous noise, magic-scaling above ~1600RPM, does well on a radiator, a mere $10 and available nearly everywhere and just overall great performance. A gem of a fan in many respects. It is a sleeve bearing though, it's only detractor.


Both of them cost me $10 total.


----------



## MindBlank

Wow, fast responses! +REP for both of you.









Yes, i do mean fans. "Coolers" just stuck with me from Athlon/Athlon XP days









I read this thread and saw what you guys think of the Slipstreams. They have very good CFM though. But very bad static pressure, yes.

Do you thikn 55C under load at 1.475v is attainable with the Mugen 2 with 2 Zalman fans push-pull? (at my ambients, of course)


----------



## Afrodisiac

I stay under 50C full load at 1.55V. You're going to be fine, and I'll bet you'll be at around 48C tops.


----------



## MindBlank

Oh, wow, Zalman ZM-F3 seems to be a very good fan. That whole thread you've linked to is a gold mine in my opinion.

Even 55C under load would be dreamy.

I guess I'm gonna get the fans first as they seems too nice and they should wipe the floor with my Slipstreams 1200 rpm. Mugen next.


----------



## Derp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


Both of them cost me $10 total.


Where did you buy them? I have been waiting to buy a bulk of them if a sale ever popped up.


----------



## Hazer

Hello all! Im new here so i need some help. I have the UD4 motherboard from Gigabyte, and I'll buy the Scythe Mugen in few days and I don't know if this board is compatible with the Mugen 2 rev. B. I also have 2 sticks of RAM (TeamGroup DDR3 1600Mhz CL7).

Can anyone help me? I need a really fast answer because, like I said, I'll buy it in a few days.







Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jaeflash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hazer* 
Hello all! Im new here so i need some help. I have the UD4 motherboard from Gigabyte, and I'll buy the Scythe Mugen in few days and I don't know if this board is compatible with the Mugen 2 rev. B. I also have 2 sticks of RAM (TeamGroup DDR3 1600Mhz CL7).

Can anyone help me? I need a really fast answer because, like I said, I'll buy it in a few days.







Thanks in advance!

That ram doesn't appear to have a huge funky cooler on it, so you should be fine. At worst you wouldn't be able to mount the fan over the ram, so you'd have to put the fan on the opposite side.

Hope this was in time for you!


----------



## Frosty88

I noticed that someone has already asked about g.skill ripjaw clearance with the mugen 2 but I didn't see a definite answer.

The problem is, I'm going to be ordering 4 sticks so I don't have the option of only using the two outer slots. Anyone know if ripjaws will definitely clear?


----------



## Frosty88

Anyone?!


----------



## sLowEnd

I'm quite sure 4 sticks won't fit.


----------



## Jaeflash

Frosty88, its going to depend on how close the DIMM slots are to the CPU socket. On my Gigabyte MA790GPT, they clear the heatsink, but the fan is directly above the first slot and has maybe 1cm of clearance.

So, I'm going to guess that most likely, Ripjaws won't fit unless you place the fan on the other side of the heat sink, pulling air to the rear case fan instead of pushing it through the block, which means higher temps.


----------



## Frosty88

Thanks for the replies!

I actually went ahead and ordered the sticks while I was waiting for a response because I figured I could exchange them if I had to. Anyway, they do actually fit with the fan pushing air through the block. I had to push the fan up as far as it would go to accommodate them.


----------



## KusH

Zipties help out alot in this situation cause then you can mount the fan(s) at any height you would like.


----------



## bigboistatus

i got scythe mugen 2 im my pc but running overclock at 3.8 Ghz and my temps on idle are 
50 47 47 44 and around 90 80 80 80 on full load


----------



## chatch15117

Just bought a Thermaltake A1280 for a pull. Max temp while running Linx is 72C.


----------



## Frosty88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
Zipties help out alot in this situation cause then you can mount the fan(s) at any height you would like.

I never thought of that. The fan is just pushed up right now but zip-ties would probably seat it a bit better.


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

I have a question. Any suggestions on how to screw the top motherboard screws to the case? The mugen's big ass will be blocking the top middle screw


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie* 
I have a question. Any suggestions on how to screw the top motherboard screws to the case? The mugen's big ass will be blocking the top middle screw

A tiny screw driver or like I did put my fans on after I had the heatsink mounted and mobo mounted as well. I will say the middle screw on the top row isn't screwed in though.


----------



## bigboistatus

okay you guys i need help whats the best thermal set up to use iv tried the X way and i tried the little rice drop but i believe i used to much past and when i run LInex or prime full im in the high 91's. What could you guys recommend on how to set up the paste.


----------



## KusH

I put a tiny drop of paste in the center and use something like a business card to spread the paste until it has a thin layer coving the whole cpu.


----------



## bigboistatus

alright i did the line method and it dropped it like 7-8 c


----------



## Loosenut

here are pics of my mugen 2 installed, kinda forgot to upload these a while back


----------



## bigboistatus

hey for a vcore set up of 1.35 are these temps normal

Idle are 44 41 42 37

Load are 80 79 75 74

im using atm one fan and its set to pull i have clips ordered and im going to have the push pull set up


----------



## Conley

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigboistatus*


hey for a vcore set up of 1.35 are these temps normal

Idle are 44 41 42 37

Load are 80 79 75 74

im using atm one fan and its set to pull i have clips ordered and im going to have the push pull set up


Where'd you order the clips from?


----------



## bigboistatus

i ordered mine of ebay heres the link http://cgi.ebay.com/Scythe-SCY-12FC-...3D10%26ps%3D63


----------



## Ism

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


I put a tiny drop of paste in the center and use something like a business card to spread the paste until it has a thin layer coving the whole cpu.


So the spreading method as opposed to the pea-drop method is more effective with the Mugen 2?


----------



## bigboistatus

for me i found that the line method worked alot better i noticed a big 14c change from my last method witch was a X method and i tried the pea method also so far im very pleased with the line method


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ism*


So the spreading method as opposed to the pea-drop method is more effective with the Mugen 2?


I have no idea, never tried it any other way. I always make a thin film over the cpu when I put on heatsinks so I know it spread out evenly.


----------



## bigboistatus

when you use the card to spread it dosent it stick to the card i know i tried spreading Artic silver 5 with a plastic bag and it just makes a mess


----------



## Mark the Bold

I did the drop method and line method and the temps are the same. From my experience, the most important thing you can do is use a purifying chemical on both the chip and heatsink first.


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigboistatus* 
when you use the card to spread it dosent it stick to the card i know i tried spreading Artic silver 5 with a plastic bag and it just makes a mess

Yes some does stick to the card but it helps if you use a glossy business card to reduce that as much as possible.

But the whole purpose to using thermal compound is for making the most surface contact between cpu and heatsink so you dont need much in between the two. just enough to fill in any gaps of imperfection on both heatsink/cpu.


----------



## ragn_narok

Hi everyone! I'm new in this forum and i apologize if this thread has been discussed before, but i haven't seen in any place if scythe mugen II fits in the cooler master scout. Has anyone this case? I was thinking buy this case and the scythe mugen II but i need to confirm this before, I need to be sure. 
I expect someone could help me.
Thanks!


----------



## KusH

The only thing you really need to worry about is making sure that the case is wide enough to support the mugen 2.

The scout is 219mm wide while the mugen 2 is 130mm tall, so 219-158=61mm. This should give you enough clearance but don't expect to mount any fans on the side of the case as i don't think it will fit in there.


----------



## Mark the Bold

Just thought that you peeps want might to know something.

I just bought and tested the Corsair H50 vs. the Mugen 2 in my rig.

Surprisingly, with just one S-Flex G fan, the Mugen 2 still beat the H50 with two S-Flex G fans in push-pull by 2-3C full load.







All the H50 crew on this forum insisted it was my TIM application method, radiator position, dumbassery, etc. but I can assure you after reinstalling the h50 numerous times (ruling out all the above variables), the Mugen 2 still beat it everytime with just one fan.

H50 push->rad->pull = Idle 38-40 C
H50 push->rad->pull = Load 72-74 C (LinX at approx 5 min run time)

Mugen 2 - push-> rad = Idle 39-41 C
Mugen 2 - push-> rad = Load 69-70 C (LinX at approx 5 min run time)

The H50 sure looks cooler, and I think Corsair products walk on water, but in case any of you still feel that the Mugen 2 is a tier 2 cooler , think again. Somebody said it was in an earlier post - I forget who.

Best $26 from newegg I've ever spent.

PS: Somebody from Scythe's marketing department needs to get the lead out and push their product a little better. Because all you see on these forums and similar is "OMG! h50 or Megalems is the r0x0r!1!!


----------



## jemping

I got a question about the push/pull setup with this HS.

Which fan should I use to achieve this?
25 mm or 38 mm?
How can I find the fan clips for both?


----------



## chatch15117

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jemping* 
I got a question about the push/pull setup with this HS.

Which fan should I use to achieve this?
25 mm or 38 mm?
How can I find the fan clips for both?

120mm


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chatch15117*


120mm


He meant thickness not the diameter.

Get 120x38mm with high static pressure. Depending on your noise tolerance I'd say get some San Ace or Delta fans.

As for clips I suggest using zip ties as they worked better for me then those damned clips.


----------



## i_hax

Just bought this cooler today and donated my AC Freezer7 to my room mate. He was in need of a new HSF, I figured I'd upgrade and donate. Installed with AS5, Linpack gets both cores to 55C, with fan at 800rpm. Unfortunately I still can't OC further because my E3110 is a terrible clocking cpu...

Currently 46C one core, 44C second core on Orthos small FFT's. All I can say is - excellent HSF, excellent price.


----------



## ambientmf

Hey I was thinking of picking a Mugen 2 Rev.B for my PII X4 955.
I have a CM 690 II though, and got both side case fans installed.
Is the Mugen incompatible with my case? According to Coolermaster, I have 177mm of clearance and the Mugen is 158mm tall.
I could always throw the upper side case fan in the top fan mount.


----------



## KusH

Well you also have to consider the mobo's thickness as well because after mounting it to the cpu that adds probably anywhere between 10-20mm so it will be pushing it as far as clearance goes.

I'll say that my case personally doesn't close all the way (only have top half screwed in)


----------



## Loosenut

I'm looking to do a push/pull on my mugen, any suggestions on fans? wouldnt mind having blue led ones but not neccessary. I currently have the fan that comes with the mugen on a push.

edit: noise is also a factor, I hear server fans all day


----------



## Mariusz803

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Loosenut*


I'm looking to do a push/pull on my mugen, any suggestions on fans? wouldnt mind having blue led ones but not neccessary. I currently have the fan that comes with the mugen on a push.

edit: noise is also a factor, I hear server fans all day


I'm gonna bet people will recommend fans based on your OC temps, at idle and under full load from say Prime95. I have two Gelid Solution Gamer fans on mine, i choose these fans because you can physically pop the fan blades out and clean under water, the bearings are rated to last 150 000 hours, and very quiet at 12v at around 28dba.

My idle temps for my OC at 4ghz are: 37-39
Under 100% load (Prime95): 65-68

Remember you can get fans with better static pressure than mine, i think mine are around 92 ish, and move more air. The sacrifice in this case is usually noise which is why i choose Gelid for the bearing type. The push pull config i'm told only makes a small difference as opposed a single fan, around 2-6 degree? Just keep these things in mind, there are plenty of good fans out there now, for me the most important thing is noise at full speed (or under 12v)

If you want check out the pics in my second sig link.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Loosenut

I haven't benched in awhile so I dont know full load temp off the top, but I idle at 29*C with a ambient at ~65-70F(winter at the moment) and fold at 36*C using a vmware smp client. I'm only asking because my next upgrade is a 965BE c3 and I want to be prepared.


----------



## KromeZero

I know this cooler has clearance issues with OCZ reapers, but I'd really like to give this cooler a try and that's the RAM I have.

Is there a way to maybe move that fan up a bit or could I move the fan to the other side of the heatsink? If so,







.

Also, does anyone know if this'll clear for the Cooler Master CM Storm Scout?


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KromeZero*


I know this cooler has clearance issues with OCZ reapers, but I'd really like to give this cooler a try and that's the RAM I have.

Is there a way to maybe move that fan up a bit or could I move the fan to the other side of the heatsink? If so,







.

Also, does anyone know if this'll clear for the Cooler Master CM Storm Scout?


You can attach a fan on any of the 4 sides of the heatsink.
Attaching a fan on the long side is optimal, though not necessary. A fan on the short side works as well.

The storm scout should have no issues with the Mugen 2.


----------



## KromeZero

Alright, cool.

So I guess I could turn it into a push-pull by moving the fan that comes with it to the exhaust side and putting maybe a smaller fan for the intake? That way it would clear the RAM heatsinks?

So it'd be:

back of case<-[stock fan]<-[tower of metal]<-[smaller fan]<-air
(arrows = direction of air)

I guess I could do that. Anyone know if that's possible?


----------



## KusH

I use zipties to get past the ram issue, you can adjust the height of it any way you like with that while still using push/pull


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KromeZero*


Alright, cool.

So I guess I could turn it into a push-pull by moving the fan that comes with it to the exhaust side and putting maybe a smaller fan for the intake? That way it would clear the RAM heatsinks?

So it'd be:

back of case<-[stock fan]<-[tower of metal]<-[smaller fan]<-air
(arrows = direction of air)

I guess I could do that. Anyone know if that's possible?


With zip ties, I'm sure it is.


----------



## Big Unit

Hi all.

Does the SM2 work OK with the i5-750 chip? I hope so or I will have one for sale, lol.

I don't see any sigs with an i5, although I have not read all 96 pages of posts...about halfway through









TIA.


----------



## PowerTrip

I'm pretty sure that it will more than likely work better than just ok. 
Mugen 2's can take the i7's to 4ghz with no problems and those chips run even hotter than i5's.


----------



## rasa123

Just wondering if my temps are ok for 1.36vcore: 30 idle and 41 load? Would my temps be helped that much by a push/pull set up?


----------



## PowerTrip

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rasa123* 
Just wondering if my temps are ok for 1.36vcore: 30 idle and *41* load? Would my temps be helped that much by a push/pull set up?

41*C and you are not satisfied!?!!? A push pull setup would probably lower it another 1 or 2 degrees C , but I would OC that chip a bit more before I would think about push/pull.

Very Nice temps!


----------



## metal_gunjee

There are a lot of pages in this thread to read thru so I thought I would just ask.. sorry if this has already been covered.

Anyway, I just ordered my Mugen 2 for my AM3 upgrade. (Phenom 955 C3)
I'm wondering how the fan is on this and if I would benefit from buying a different/better one. If so, which fan would be recommended best?


----------



## Frosty88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee* 
There are a lot of pages in this thread to read thru so I thought I would just ask.. sorry if this has already been covered.

Anyway, I just ordered my Mugen 2 for my AM3 upgrade. (Phenom 955 C3)
I'm wondering how the fan is on this and if I would benefit from buying a different/better one. If so, which fan would be recommended best?

I have a 955 @ 3.8GHz and I saw a difference of about 2 deg when upgrading from the Scythe Slipstream to a Zalman ZM-F3. The upgrade cost me about $5 so it was worth it IMO.


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee*


There are a lot of pages in this thread to read thru so I thought I would just ask.. sorry if this has already been covered.

Anyway, I just ordered my Mugen 2 for my AM3 upgrade. (Phenom 955 C3)
I'm wondering how the fan is on this and if I would benefit from buying a different/better one. If so, which fan would be recommended best?


Depends on your preference, do you want something thats high performance or something thats quiet.

For something thats quiet the slipstream is not bad but for performance its no where near the top.

If you want a supreme fan for performance I'd say go with this.

I don't really have a recommendation for quiet fans that perform well because I've never looked into it.

You can always buy a high performance fan and a fan controller to slow it down with as well.


----------



## Jaeflash

So someone was throwing out a S-Flex 21F today, and I grabbed it to replace the stock Slipstream. Wow, what a difference! I went from 58c at load, to 52c in Prime95! The Slipstream has replaced the stock CM fan on the back of my 922. Now I need to decide if I want a second S-Flex for push/pull.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Any places that are selling this things and are NOT out of stock!? XD I want this cooler sooooo bad right now. I'm settling with the SpinQ VT from Thermaltake right now. >.<

Difference between idle and load temps are all of 5 degrees C but I still want the Mugen 2. Please halp meh?


----------



## PowerTrip

$41.79 Shipped 
http://www.aerocooler.com/shop.cart?...od_id=FANSCMG2

If you don't trust that website, I would then recommend NCIX, they have the newer revison B 
http://www.ncixus.com/products/47758/SCMG-2100/Scythe/


----------



## felix

Seems that most of retailers are out of stock, because they've ordered the new Rev.B of Mugen 2.

I'll just sit and wait for a while, before i get my 2nd Mugen 2. First one is in my gf's pc cooling the X3 425 shown in my previous post. Running at 3.6Ghz with no sweat and very quiet...


----------



## ShaZam508

Can't wait till there back in stock on Newegg so I can order mine! 3.8 Ghz here I come


----------



## silent_20

I just bought a Mugen2. Can't wait to see what it can do.


----------



## genuine555

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Loosenut*


I'm looking to do a push/pull on my mugen, any suggestions on fans? wouldnt mind having blue led ones but not neccessary. I currently have the fan that comes with the mugen on a push.

edit: noise is also a factor, I hear server fans all day


If y'all don't mind me asking ?

What is push-pull setup ?
Is it two fans mounted on the mugen hs, one blowing in, one out ?

See, I'm having some heat issues with my scythe mugen2 hs

Have my i5 at 200 x 19 for now,
with a vcore of 1.26 and vtt only 1.24, I'm allready hitting 81 degrees in LinX and ITB.

Allready reseated the hs, but without much change. 
I have it mounted with the wide side facing front and back of the case.
Also, core 0 and 2 are at 75 degrees under load, core 1 and 3 at 80-81 degrees.

This scythe mugen hs should perform better then this.

What am I doing wrong here ?


----------



## Crooks

Can this fit in a Storm Scout/compatible with the EVGA x58 LE mobo?


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

That thing is enormous!


----------



## PowerTrip

Quote:


Originally Posted by *genuine555* 
If y'all don't mind me asking ?

What is push-pull setup ?
Is it two fans mounted on the mugen hs, one blowing in, one out ?

See, I'm having some heat issues with my scythe mugen2 hs

Have my i5 at 200 x 19 for now,
with a vcore of 1.26 and vtt only 1.24, I'm allready hitting 81 degrees in LinX and ITB.

Allready reseated the hs, but without much change.
I have it mounted with the wide side facing front and back of the case.
Also, core 0 and 2 are at 75 degrees under load, core 1 and 3 at 80-81 degrees.

This scythe mugen hs should perform better then this.

What am I doing wrong here ?

A Push/Pull setup is simple, you mount 2 fans on opposite sides where one pushes air through and the other one pulls the air away from the Heatsink, preferably towards a computer case exhaust fan.










As far as your temperatures go, You might have applied the thermal paste incorrectly. I suggest re-installing your Mugen 2 with some OCZ Freeze as shown in the following video:


YouTube- How do you apply Artic Silver 5 ?





I highly recommend OCZ freeze for several reasons.

1) I saw a 1-2*C drop from Artic Silver 5 which is regarded as one of the best thermal compounds out there.

2) OCZ Freeze is inexpensive

3) Most websites that review thermal compounds consider OCZ Freeze to be best one.

4) And most importantly, other Thermal compounds need curing time to settle in which usually take days, if not weeks. OCZ Freeze operates at maximum effeciency right from the start.


----------



## genuine555

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PowerTrip* 
A Push/Pull setup is simple, you mount 2 fans on opposite sides where one pushes air through and the other one pulls the air away from the Heatsink, preferably towards a computer case exhaust fan.










As far as your temperatures go, You might have applied the thermal paste incorrectly. I suggest re-installing your Mugen 2 with some OCZ Freeze as shown in the following video:

YouTube- How do you apply Artic Silver 5 ?

I highly recommend OCZ freeze for several reasons.

1) I saw a 1-2*C drop from Artic Silver 5 which is regarded as one of the best thermal compounds out there.

2) OCZ Freeze is inexpensive

3) Most websites that review thermal compounds consider OCZ Freeze to be best one.

4) And most importantly, other Thermal compounds need curing time to settle in which usually take days, if not weeks. OCZ Freeze operates at maximum effeciency right from the start.

I will try your suggestions. So I was guessing right about the push pull.

Thanx very much for this valuable info.


----------



## genuine555

So I looked at the video, but I read everywhere that spreading out the paste is not recommended.

Some say use the line method, others say put the size of a rise grain in the center.
But always it is said not to spread it yourself.

So now which one is it ?
What will give the best results ?


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *genuine555*


So I looked at the video, but I read everywhere that spreading out the paste is not recommended.

Some say use the line method, others say put the size of a rise grain in the center.
But always it is said not to spread it yourself.

So now which one is it ?
What will give the best results ?


You can spread it, I did on my CPU, got the stock ****e off, and upgraded, now, 5Â°C lower








cuz they put too much of it. -.-


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *genuine555*


So I looked at the video, but I read everywhere that spreading out the paste is not recommended.

Some say use the line method, others say put the size of a rise grain in the center.
But always it is said not to spread it yourself.

So now which one is it ?
What will give the best results ?



I always spread mine to make it have a thin film on my cpu.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Ordered my SM2 on Thursday I believe it was... should be here by Tuesday/Wednesday at the latest. ^.^

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


I always spread mine to make it have a thin film on my cpu.


You can do it either way. It spreads out on it's own just from the pressure of the heatsink.

Oh man... I've wanted this thing since I first saw it about four months ago... ^.^ I'm excited.


----------



## rasa123

I just added an Antec Tricool as a pull to my mugen 2 and it dropped 3 degrees off of my temps! Woohoo!! Now I idle at 28 and load at 42







. Just thought I'd share the results of my experiment.


----------



## felix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rasa123*


I just added an Antec Tricool as a pull to my mugen 2 and it dropped 3 degrees off of my temps! Woohoo!! Now I idle at 28 and load at 42







. Just thought I'd share the results of my experiment.










28Â° and 42Â° C with 720BE unlocked @ 3.5GHz ?

What NB Frequency and how high are CPU & CPU-NB voltages ?


----------



## sotorious

has anyone changed the fan on the mugen and added a second one for better results? and what type of fan have you used?

Right now i have fans going from bottom to top. not left to right.


----------



## KusH

I use 2 scythe ultra kaze 3k rpm fans For push/pull and mine goes from the front of the case out the back.

With an ambient temp of ~20-22c I idle at 29c and full load at 65c.

The stock fan that comes with this isn't that great at all I highly recommend better fans.


----------



## sotorious

i was thinking these
http://microcenter.com/single_produc...uct_id=0280500

people told me they were great. can i get an confirmation?


----------



## KusH

Those fans are good fans for 25mm thickness.

120x120x38mm fans are better for static pressure, which is what helps push the air through the heatsink.

If you have enough room I would recommend buying a 38mm thick fan.

If you don't mind noise or have a fan controller I'd suggest anything on this page. As a good recommendation for fans.


----------



## sotorious

only thing is im gonna have to go buy new clips ._. how about a 38 ****ing in air and a 25 for exhausting it. Only reason i really want it is cause summer time in texas it gets hot and i dont want to back down my oc.. maybe even with these fans i can bump it up a bit.


----------



## sublime-1

New OCN Member, saw this post and couldn't resist.

This Mugen 2 is a beast. SO glad my buddy Talked me out of the CM V-8.

Just bolted everything together, for my new PC.

X4 955be
MSI 790GX-G65
4GB A-Data DDR3 2000x
3 x 500GB Sata II's
Radeon 4650 1GB

Running a little over 3.6 right now. 1.5 hrs. so far on P95 and everything is rock stable. Temps average about 51C with 53 the highest so far.

vCore 1.389 in bios, although the apps read slightly different depending on where you look.


----------



## genuine555

I really don't get it. Everyone getting such great low temps.
Oh well, gonna have to wait till I reseat it (again).

Quick question :

With the base being polished, lots of peeps say to use LESS tim then normal.
So how much should I use exactly and how to apply ?
grain size, pea size, line method or just a dot ?

I do think I used to much (about a pea size, but in a line), making the tim act like an insulator.
My best guess...


----------



## sotorious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *genuine555*


I really don't get it. Everyone getting such great low temps.
Oh well, gonna have to wait till I reseat it (again).

Quick question :

With the base being polished, lots of peeps say to use LESS tim then normal.
So how much should I use exactly and how to apply ?
grain size, pea size, line method or just a dot ?

I do think I used to much (about a pea size, but in a line), making the tim act like an insulator.
My best guess...


What temps are you getting?


----------



## sublime-1

yes what temps are you getting. . . ?
There's as many ways to apply TIM as there are ways to wipe your a**...

Who's to say yours is wrong...

In my opinion, with the Mugen 2, if you don't manually apply you have no clue how it's going to end up. You simply have to move the HS so much during installation (by yourself), That it makes any sort of method kind of moot.

I do it old school personally.

1 drop about as wide as a cigarette filter is round.

Finger in the corner of a baggie, and wax on wax off like Daniel-san.

if it's leaving ridges when you remove your finger, it's too much. Its should be a very thin, almost completely Opaque layer. It will obscure the etching of serial no's etc. on the face of the chip, but shouldn't look like Cake icing.

If there's smears on the edges of the CPU, run a Q-tip around the edges.

HTH


----------



## genuine555

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sotorious*


What temps are you getting?


At first Prime95 : 74-72-72-77, and IBT : 82-81-80-86

Now, after reseating and changing fan-position, I get
65-63-62-66 in prime95 and 75-73-72-78 in ITB.

That is with vcore only @1.256


----------



## sotorious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *genuine555* 
At first Prime95 : 74-72-72-77, and IBT : 82-81-80-86

Now, after reseating and changing fan-position, I get
65-63-62-66 in prime95 and 75-73-72-78 in ITB.

That is with vcore only @1.256









are you oced? i get those top temps you were getting in prime. mine were something like 76 70 70 68 something of that nature i added a second fan to the cooler and it dumped me down to 71 72ish as the hottest core in prime. But i am oced. I also live in texas so my ambient temp is usually 25c or more in my room. I also don't think my cooler is positioned right but you must think im nuts if im going to un hook everything to re seat it. I usually idle at 40c


----------



## genuine555

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sotorious* 
are you oced? i get those top temps you were getting in prime. mine were something like 76 70 70 68 something of that nature i added a second fan to the cooler and it dumped me down to 71 72ish as the hottest core in prime. But i am oced. I also live in texas so my ambient temp is usually 25c or more in my room. I also don't think my cooler is positioned right but you must think im nuts if im going to un hook everything to re seat it. I usually idle at 40c

I'm oc'ed, yes. 3.8Ghz for now (200x19)
But can't go any higher due to these temps (at least not stable).
I think I am gonna reseat it again.
This can't be the best I could get with the mugen. Just can't be.

This is a disgrace to the beast







and I won't live with it.

PS: worst thing is my i5 750 is a pretty good batch. It runs 100% stable on stock speed with [email protected]
So I could get much higher if my temps were good.


----------



## sotorious

get a second fan.


----------



## genuine555

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sotorious* 
get a second fan.

Yeah, I'm gonna do a push-pull on tuesday. Should get temps down a few more degrees, but they'd still be high IMO.

Anyone knows where to get some ICD7 in belgium ?
Can't find it anywhere in this ******ed country.
Only on ebay, and even then it gets shipped from Australia


----------



## ricklen

hey,

what fans do you guys recommend me for push/pull or push only??

the stock one isn't so good I heard but right now iam thinking of a Ultra Kaze 2000 RPM push only.


----------



## KusH

@Sotorious

if you have/buy only 1 38mm fan only use that the other 25mm in the pull position will slow down the flow of the more powerful fan and make your temps higher.


----------



## ricklen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ricklen*


hey,

what fans do you guys recommend me for push/pull or push only??

the stock one isn't so good I heard but right now iam thinking of a Ultra Kaze 2000 RPM push only.


bump ^^


----------



## Bartmasta

zalman f3


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ricklen*


bump ^^


Depends on your noise preference/tolerance.

Anything on this page will be good, mind you they will all be loud when at full speed though.


----------



## ricklen

how about 2 antec tricools? wich i have now just as case coolers and i can set them in 3 different speeds


----------



## JonnyFenix

I'm having a problem with my mugen 2, I hooked up my 4pin to the motherboard and it only runs a 240-260 RPM, is that normal? Desktop Link


----------



## KusH

turn it off automatic and put it @ 100% if you want that. The reason why its so low is because its not hot, it will spool up faster the hotter it gets til it can spin at its maximum rated speed.


----------



## genuine555

Remember my temp issues a few pages back ?
I was hitting 70-72C under prime95 load.

I reseated the hs, and set up a push pull.








[/URL][/IMG]

(Don't say it. I'm lazy







)

This time I used a bit less AS5.
And it turns out the backplate wasn't screwed on tight enough.
Talk about stupid









Temps have now dropped over 10 degrees C.








[/URL][/IMG]

And I'm idling around 32-33C with ambient temp of 20C instead of 41-42C.
Still no spectacular numbers, but at least now I can go on with the oc.
And it should drop another 2-3 degrees once the AS cures.

So I'm happy


----------



## Loosenut

glad you were able to find the issue. what fans did you go with?


----------



## genuine555

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Loosenut*


glad you were able to find the issue. what fans did you go with?


The scythe stock fan, and an antec. Nothing fancy untill I get some typhoons.

I forgot to lock all voltages in bios (pll, ...) and it turns out when locked at right value, temps are even better.








[/URL][/IMG]

I'm not even hitting 50C anymore under full load !

Didn't expect it to be this good









This made my day


----------



## Freaxy

Great cooler bought it with the new case 1.5 months back.
Pretty big, but sweet cooling power.

Running a Q9550 @ 3.4GHz with 1.27 Vcore and an ambient temp. of 21Â°C:
Idle: 44Â°C-44Â°C-36Â°C-38Â°C
Load: 62Â°C-62Â°C-52Â°C-52Â°C (small FFT's prime95)

I'm gonna lap my cpu soon, seeing the difference in cores is pretty big.
And also moving 1 fan, that's inside the case on a drive bay, to the upper drive bay for extra air supply to the cpu.

But this cooler really does the job








Here's the Mugen2:








And the bottom fan which I'm gonna move to the top bay:









Little bit dusty on the window I see


----------



## genuine555

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freaxy*


Great cooler bought it with the new case 1.5 months back.
Pretty big, but sweet cooling power.

Running a Q9550 @ 3.4GHz with 1.27 Vcore and an ambient temp. of 21Â°C:
Idle: 44Â°C-44Â°C-36Â°C-38Â°C
Load: 62Â°C-62Â°C-52Â°C-52Â°C (small FFT's prime95)

I'm gonna lap my cpu soon, seeing the difference in cores is pretty big.
And also moving 1 fan, that's inside the case on a drive bay, to the upper drive bay for extra air supply to the cpu.

But this cooler really does the job








Here's the Mugen2:








And the bottom fan which I'm gonna move to the top bay:









Little bit dusty on the window I see










I also had a temp difference of 8-9 degrees at first.
When I reseated it, it turned out that the backplate wasn't evenly screwed tight.
So I screwed it evenly tight this time, and now temps are way better and more consistent :








[/URL][/IMG]

This is one hell of a cooler, have to say it. At stock voltages idle temps are 24C







with ambient temp 18C.
Now with vcore cranked up from 1.1 to 1.25 and IMC 1.9, under load 60C max with ambient 18C.

This has to be the best bang for buck cooler on the market today


----------



## Freaxy

I've allready reseated it once and it didn't help, so I suspect the IHS not being totally flat.
I probably get the sanding paper for lapping tomorrow and then I start right away. And be sure I seat the cooler perfectly.

Nice temps btw








Now priming a 3.6GHz 1.31 vcore in bios with a memory overclock of 848MHz
Small FTT's prime 95 temps of 65-65-58-58 (2 hours stable till now)
now I just leave it priming (blend test) overnight. Will see tomorrow what it has done


----------



## Crooks

This thing refuses to go on stock!









By the way, does the Mugen 2 fit in a Storm Scout snugly?


----------



## Freaxy

3.6GHZ failed on the memory, don't think this memory can take much. And the motherboard isn't all that great either








Back to 3.4GHz and the CPU is now lappen and the bottom fan replaced so it blows right to the mugen.
Core temp differences are still there though and the mugen is surely fitted good.
Temps are same on idle and 60-60-51-51 on load, so they went down 1 to 2 degrees. Though the ambient is now 22.
Guess the Q9550 was pretty flat allready








Ah well the mugen is doing it's job well at least!


----------



## PowerTrip

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Crooks*   This thing refuses to go on stock!









By the way, does the Mugen 2 fit in a Storm Scout snugly?  
Yes, while it is a big cooler, it is not so huge that it won't fit in Mid Size Towers.
It will even fit in some Mini towers like the Antec Mini P180. The Storm Scout will accommodate it just fine with plenty of room to spare.

  
 YouTube- my M-ATX gaming rig core i7 [email protected],5 GHz 4890


----------



## lemor

Hi there.

My first post here , so be nice to me. Sorry about my bad english. I am Portuguese.

I read about many coolers to replace my stock Intel cooler (i7). I have a MB Asus P6T, Corsair Dominator memory with its heatspreaders and the new case CM690 II advanced.

My PC is not overclocked but I'd like to push it until 3.2Ghz or maybe 3.4 Ghz without touch the CPU voltage.

Will Schythe Mugen 2 fit in my system ? I am worried about the Dominator heatspreaders and don't like to remove them.

In my opinion Mugen 2 is a silent and fresh cooler and I like that features.

Regards.


----------



## PowerTrip

The CM 690 II advanced has Top exhaust so you would be able to mount the Fan on the bottom side so that it blows air straight up to the top of the case.


----------



## cordawg92

This is before installing the rest of the hardware










Since I have a Rampage II gene, this cooler pretty much takes up 1/2 of the board lol










This is finished


----------



## Imglidinhere

Finally got my Mugen 2 in today! ^_^

Pic proof (Normal fan was replaced with a 120mm Silverstone fan{110cfm}):










I am finally happy with my compy. ^^


----------



## Crooks

Newegg - ETA *4*/08/2010


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crooks* 
Newegg - ETA *4*/08/2010

Yeah I got sick of waiting for one so I just bought a cooler master hyper 212 plus.


----------



## Demonkev666

http://xtreview.com/addcomment-id-11...and-yasya.html

this why newer designs should be better but that ninja 3 looks like a real mugen 2 killer.


----------



## jdazer

i'm going to be a member soon...
so i have 2 questions:

*1.* which fan is better: the one that comes with the mugen (74 cfm/1200rpm) or a coolermaster r4 (rated 90cfm/2000rpm) ? better in terms of cooling i mean. i have two r4s sitting here







.

*2.* what's the best TIM application method for this and the 920? I read the benchmark website's sugestion that spreading AS5 thinly (old school style) across the base of the hsf (and not putting any on the cpu) as the best method. 
* sorry i didn't read the whole thread but i did read the last 100 posts or so and i guess it comes down to either 
a - vertical line method
b -finger spread method

*2b. *does the same apply to ocz freeze? I have a brand new package of as5 and about one more shot of ocz freeze left, so i want to be precise with my ocz freeze.

*3.* should the ziptied fans be added before or after mountaing of the hsf?

i should be getting my SM2 in about 3 days so best thing for me now is to prepare.


----------



## genuine555

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdazer*


i'm going to be a member soon...
so i have 2 questions:

*1.* which fan is better: the one that comes with the mugen (74 cfm/1200rpm) or a coolermaster r4 (rated 90cfm/2000rpm) ? better in terms of cooling i mean. i have two r4s sitting here







.

*2.* what's the best TIM application method for this and the 920? I read the benchmark website's sugestion that spreading AS5 thinly (old school style) across the base of the hsf (and not putting any on the cpu) as the best method. 
* sorry i didn't read the whole thread but i did read the last 100 posts or so and i guess it comes down to either 
a - vertical line method
b -finger spread method

*2b. *does the same apply to ocz freeze? I have a brand new package of as5 and about one more shot of ocz freeze left, so i want to be precise with my ocz freeze.

*3.* should the ziptied fans be added before or after mountaing of the hsf?

i should be getting my SM2 in about 3 days so best thing for me now is to prepare.


1. the scythe hsf is about 75 cfm, so the coolermaster will be slightly better.

2. Use either the dot method or the line method. Don't spread it yourself, you'll only create airbubbles. Also, because of the very flat and polished base of the SM2, make sure not to use too much TIM. If it's too thick, it'll act like an isolator instead of an insulator.

3. Doesn't really matter. If you have two of the same fans, like those coolermasters, definitely set them up in a push pull config.

EDIT :

2b. OCZ freeze is better then AS5 and doesn't need such long curing time, so use that. Same thing, do either the dot or the line.


----------



## _Marvin_

I would like to mention that right now I am cooling my Q6600 @ 3.4 GHz @ 1,456v, with the Scythe Mugen 2 and NO fans. The case is fanless, just passive airflow.

I can Prime95 for hours and it does not go over 85C. Idles at around 50C.

So yeah, fans make it cooler, but this is definitely within the safe operational margin, but SILENT.


----------



## felix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_Marvin_*


I would like to mention that right now I am cooling my Q6600 @ 3.4 GHz @ 1,456v, with the Scythe Mugen 2 and NO fans. The case is fanless, just passive airflow.

I can Prime95 for hours and it does not go over 85C. Idles at around 50C.

So yeah, fans make it cooler, but this is definitely within the safe operational margin, but SILENT.


Is your Q6600 a G0 stepping ?


----------



## sotorious

summer time is a going to be a *****! almost 30cs in my room idling at 44 to 45 primeing out at 78


----------



## _Marvin_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *felix*


Is your Q6600 a G0 stepping ?



YES! It is the one in my signature.


----------



## felix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_Marvin_*


YES! It is the one in my signature.


Didn't notice your sig...









Very nice temps there for passive HS on Q6600....


----------



## 2thAche

I found out about the Mugen 2 just reading a random cooler round-up. I'm glad I did, it's turned out to be perfect for an E8400 office machine project, taking care of the heat of 4.2GHz without a problem. Chip was also stable at 4.3 with 1.32v but was a bit warmer and I'm more than happy with 4.2 in a daily-use machine!:










Low temps at 30 mins of OCCT, variable fan control working great off of the 750i FTW.

The case I built this in is an Antec P182. It barely makes it, but with a 120mm fan above and behind, there is plenty of airflow.










I prefer the cable routing to be much neater, but once I replaced a single HD4870 (it did NOT like the overclocked 750i) with two 9600GTs that's the only way I could run them with the BTX case format. No window on this machine, so it doesn't really matter. It kills L4D2 which is what I play after work sometimes.


----------



## jdazer

does anyone know if i can fit a push pull config for the SM 2 in a coolermaster cm590 centurion?


----------



## genuine555

Quick question...
If I lap my cpu, should I lap the mugen too ?
Or will this not be necessary cause of it's allready flat surface ?

I'm in doubt, cause some say the mugen has a slightly concave surface for better pressure when mounting.

My temps still reach 78-79C in IBT with vcore only 1.32


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:



Originally Posted by *genuine555*


Quick question...
If I lap my cpu, should I lap the mugen too ?
Or will this not be necessary cause of it's allready flat surface ?

I'm in doubt, cause some say the mugen has a slightly concave surface for better pressure when mounting.

My temps still reach 78-79C in IBT with vcore only 1.32










I would be very surprised if lapping helped you. Either airflow is poor or it's not seated right to get temps that high.


----------



## genuine555

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2thAche*


I would be very surprised if lapping helped you. Either airflow is poor or it's not seated right to get temps that high.


I've got two 120mm fans at the front bays blowing inwards,
One 200mm top fan blowing out,
Push pull on the mugen front to back and
a 120mm fan at the top back blowing out.
All with open case, ambient only 19C

So I don't think airflow is the issue, and I've reseated the damn thing two times allready, and it's a royal pain in the ***.
Using AS5, which is supposed to be decent (but not the best I know).
Temps have dropped 10 degrees allready when I reseated it last time. I made sure to screw it on as tight as I could this time.

Dunno what's goin on with this HS, any suggestions are very welcome


----------



## Imglidinhere

You guys DO know that Newegg isn't the only place with the Mugen 2 right? I got mine from PlatinumMicro.com


----------



## jdazer

Can someone confirm this for the backplate that comes with the SM2 rev b:

is the soft padded part of the backplate the part that touches the motherboard, or the metallic part? the backplate i have is more square than the backplate in the video in the OP, so i just want to be sure. thanks.


----------



## Freaxy

Soft side should touch the motherboard


----------



## jdazer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freaxy* 
Soft side should touch the motherboard









thank you sir


----------



## felix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*


You guys DO know that Newegg isn't the only place with the Mugen 2 right? I got mine from PlatinumMicro.com


Maybe everyone else is awaiting to have in stock the Mugen 2 Rev.B ?

Same thing is happening in stores in Greece.


----------



## _Marvin_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdazer*


Can someone confirm this for the backplate that comes with the SM2 rev b:

is the soft padded part of the backplate the part that touches the motherboard, or the metallic part? the backplate i have is more square than the backplate in the video in the OP, so i just want to be sure. thanks.


I confirm what *Freaxy* said, the soft side is on the mobo.


----------



## jdazer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *felix* 
Maybe everyone else is awaiting to have in stock the Mugen 2 Rev.B ?

Same thing is happening in stores in Greece.

platinummicro does have the mugen 2 rev b. in fact, i just got mine yesterday from them.


----------



## Loosenut

so whats different about the mugen 2 rev.B?


----------



## Freaxy

The Rev. B comes with socket LGA 1156 mounting brackets. That's the only difference.


----------



## Imglidinhere

FOR ANYONE WHO IS LOOKING TO BUY THIS COOLER, GO HERE! IT IS IN STOCK AT THE MOMENT! SNAG IT WHILE YOU CAN!

http://www.platinummicro.com/product..._id=CCSCMG2100


----------



## sotorious

so what is the correct best way to have the mugen 2? long ways from the bottom of the case to the top, or long ways from the front to the back.


----------



## PowerTrip

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sotorious* 
so what is the correct best way to have the mugen 2? long ways from the bottom of the case to the top, or long ways from the front to the back.

Long Ways top to bottom.










My setup


----------



## Matrixvibe

I just installed one in my new system


----------



## anershay

Hey this may already be in the thread, but does anyone have any pics of a Mugen 2 on a ASUS M4A79XTD motherboard. I am considering buying the this cooler, but I want to see if it covers many ram slots, and how it looks in general.

If anyone has a pic that will show this I will be greatly appreciative.


----------



## jdazer

does anyone know any tricks to adding a pull fan to my Scythe mugen 2?

i have an evga x58 sli board and there's a huge motherboard heatsink popping up that blocks me from putting a 120mm fan all the way down.. plus i'm not sure how u can ziptie it with only having access to the top of the heatsink.

should i even bother considering to put a 80mm fan as a pull or would that prove to have negative effects most likely?


----------



## Behemoth777

The rev. b is also supposed to be easy to mount. They changed the backplate. Other than that it's pretty much the same. Also, I just bought this a few days ago and it's on its way, so count me in! I'm strapping some gt-14's on it. It's a little disappointing though that most people I have seen that use the mugen 2 only use the stock fan. There is so much dual fan performance to be had with this heatsink!


----------



## Hans2k

Gained around 10c from the stock fan to gt-15 + and ive used tape on the sides and the top so i dont loose air.


----------



## sotorious

has anyone smacked 3 fans on the mugen? if so what was the temp drop?


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hans2k* 
Gained around 10c from the stock fan to gt-15 + and ive used tape on the sides and the top so i dont loose air.

Nice! I got the ap-14's instead so i'll let you know what my temps are like.









EDIT: I don't really think the tape is necessary though. lol


----------



## pnkspdr

Hey everyone. 
I'm building a new system and got g.skill ripjaws 8gigs. So my question is. 
Will the Scythe Mugen 2 fit on the ASUS Crosshair 3 Formula Mainboard along with the 4 modules of g.skill ripjaws ?


----------



## PowerTrip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pnkspdr*


Hey everyone. 
I'm building a new system and got g.skill ripjaws 8gigs. So my question is. 
Will the Scythe Mugen 2 fit on the ASUS Crosshair 3 Formula Mainboard along with the 4 modules of g.skill ripjaws ?










Welcome to OCN! The Mugen 2 will fit but the fan will have to be mounted slighty higher to clear the heatsinks on the Ripjaws.










As you can see in the picture, if your RAM is taller you can just slide the fan up higher on the Mugen 2.


----------



## pnkspdr

Thanks, and thanks again for the reply. I will do that. ^^


----------



## Loosenut

I added a scythe s-flex sff21g to my cooler with the stock fan. I may have them backwards. I'm using the s-flex as a push, should I have it as a pull?


----------



## KusH

Have the more powerful fan as push.


----------



## Loosenut

cool then I have it set right, just need a fan controller to turn down the noise lol


----------



## jbescup

Sign me up for the club! Oh yeah!


----------



## pnkspdr

Edit: Nevermind. Posted somewhere else.


----------



## KusH

Not to be rude but why did you post that in here?

And I'm sure they both perform the same, so get whatever one you would like.


----------



## skillsize

Just got mine 2 days ago, running an AMD Phenom ll x2 550BE at a x3 at 3.85 GHz with a high voltage of 1.52 else it would give me blue screens all the time. Idle around 34c and load around 47. Running the 550BE as x2 at 3.85GHz Idle 31c and load 36c.


----------



## ValueDriven

There's just soo many pages..at least it must be a good cooler!









I'd like some fan advice before I purchase this HS to complete my new rig. I'd like to overclock moderately high w/o my ears bleeding (actually, reasonably quiet, not silent for sure, would be nice).

I've read that high static pressure dual fans work best, and it seems fans operating (not necessarily rated) in the 1200-1400 RPM range meet those requirements. See http://www.silentpcreview.com/article961-page6.html
or http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coo...mugen-2_8.html
and http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coo...oundup_15.html

So in that regard I understand the Silverstone FM122 or FM123, the Scythe Gentle Typhoon (higher rpm) are good high static pressure designs. I understand the Scythe slip-streams are good fans as are the Scythe s-flex E, F or G (I'd use a speed controller).

*Anybody had experience with those fans? Another alternative fan*?

My new system consists of: Intel Q9550 cpu, Gigabyte EP45-UD3R mb, 4x 1Mb OCZ PC-8500 SLI-Ready DDR2, HIS Radeon IceQ4 HD4850 in an Antec P180 case.

P.S. I thought I'd give Shin-Etsu MicroSi G751 a try per http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...&limitstart=13

Thanks in advance


----------



## lukey_h

Yo Sup

Just installed this cooler after using a zalman 9700 for a bit over a year.

I'm never going back









Oc'd to 4.01 core 2.67NB @ 1.49V, with load temps of 49. And its comparatively silent too









This is with Shin-Etsu - just a bead in the middle.

Plan to replace black fan with Zalman F3 also, but chances are I'll probably end up dishing some out for some Ultra-Kazes - I can live with the noise.


----------



## felix

What tool do u use for Temperature reference ?


----------



## FireMarshallBill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *felix* 
What tool do u use for Temperature reference ?

Try out core temp. There is a download available right here on OCN

http://www.overclock.net/downloads/1...core-temp.html


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ValueDriven* 
There's just soo many pages..at least it must be a good cooler!









I'd like some fan advice before I purchase this HS to complete my new rig. I'd like to overclock moderately high w/o my ears bleeding (actually, reasonably quiet, not silent for sure, would be nice).

I've read that high static pressure dual fans work best, and it seems fans operating (not necessarily rated) in the 1200-1400 RPM range meet those requirements. See http://www.silentpcreview.com/article961-page6.html
or http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coo...mugen-2_8.html
and http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coo...oundup_15.html

So in that regard I understand the Silverstone FM122 or FM123, the Scythe Gentle Typhoon (higher rpm) are good high static pressure designs. I understand the Scythe slip-streams are good fans as are the Scythe s-flex E, F or G (I'd use a speed controller).

*Anybody had experience with those fans? Another alternative fan*?

My new system consists of: Intel Q9550 cpu, Gigabyte EP45-UD3R mb, 4x 1Mb OCZ PC-8500 SLI-Ready DDR2, HIS Radeon IceQ4 HD4850 in an Antec P180 case.

P.S. I thought I'd give Shin-Etsu MicroSi G751 a try per http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...&limitstart=13

Thanks in advance









I'm using a 120mm Silverstone Fan that pushes 110cfm and it's fairly quiet in my opinion. ^^ Works very well.


----------



## felix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FireMarshallBill*


Try out core temp. There is a download available right here on OCN

http://www.overclock.net/downloads/1...core-temp.html


Thanx..i am actually using it in all my pc's..i was more like asking the ones posting their load temps...

Seems that coretemp has an "offset" to set for different cpu models and not always displaying the correct temperature unless there is an offset set first....i wanted to clear out this because people may think that they have 40-45C while actually having 50-60C....


----------



## KusH

I use Everest Ultimate for my temp monitoring and other critical monitors.


----------



## lozanoa11

Wow I just got two of theses fans:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835705004
for a push pull set up, and wow! At the lowest speed possible im averaging 38* idle. I had 40-41* before. Crank the babies up and I can get it down to 30* maybe lower. Very happy with them.


----------



## Matrixvibe

A little update. Finally got my 3000rpm Ultra Kaze's

















Push-pull installed










Room temp 24.5C









just some random pics...lol


----------



## darkz

i'm still waiting for mine to get shipped








still unsure what cpu to put under it


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matrixvibe*


A little update. Finally got my 3000rpm Ultra Kaze's










So, your temps reduced by alot didn't they







I <3 3k kaze's maybe thats the reason why I have 6 in my rig


----------



## richierich1212

Still lovin' my Mugen 2 + Gentle Typhoon Push Pull. Keeps my 1055T cool.


----------



## Matrixvibe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
So, your temps reduced by alot didn't they







I <3 3k kaze's maybe thats the reason why I have 6 in my rig









Im liking the performance, but the sound...lol your rig must be loud man!


----------



## KusH

I don't mind the noise. I look at it this way, not only do I want the components fast but I want to make it sound as fast as it is.







LOL


----------



## anershay

Want to get this cooler but worried about the size.

How many ram slots does it cover normally on an AM3 board?

I want to have my 2 outer slots open if possible.

Thanks


----------



## KusH

It will fit over top of any "normal" sized ram, just make sure if you have ram with tall heatsinks you might have an issue. Also, its more likely that the fan you put on that side would be over the ram and not the heatsink itself.


----------



## anershay

Perhaps I should explain better.

My board (as most all AM3 boards) has 4 RAM slots.

I do not worry about clearance issues.

I want to be able to access the outer 2 RAM slots if needed, without having to take off the fan.

I have seen many pics of this and I have seen some where all of the RAM is covered and then I have seen some where only Half are covered.

To me it looks like I will have 3 out of 4 slots covered by the fan. If anyone can confirm or disprove that I would be appreciative


----------



## pnkspdr

Hey which fans for push and pull would you suggest ?
Ultra Kaze 3k are probably to loud for me with their 46db.
I would love ones which got better performance then the stock Mugen 2 cooler, which aren't loud and with blue leds.

But how loud are the Ultra Kaze 3ks ?


----------



## KusH

I'm uploading a video I took now of my rig, to see how loud my machine is with 6 3k kaze's at full speed sounds.








YouTube- 6 ultra kaze fans full speed







YouTube- Scythe Ultra kaze 3000rpm this video is showing uk3k fans at different speeds.


----------



## pnkspdr

Cool thanks. 
They do sound pretty loud, but probably just as loud as my current 120mm fan in my old aero cool case with its stock fans, which wouldn't be so bad.

Any other fan suggestions for a push and pull setup ?


----------



## pnkspdr

Hey what do you guys think about this cooler ? Two of them as push/pull for the Mugen 2

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-060-_-Product

Would the performance be good ? I plan to overclock to 3.8ghz. Need a great fan for it as push/pull so the temperature will stay low.


----------



## 1337LutZ

Count me in the club!


----------



## richierich1212

Gentle Typhoons are awesome for push/pull, and pretty quiet.


----------



## pnkspdr

Gentle Typhoons look nice, but somehow I can't buy them in germany.


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pnkspdr* 
Hey what do you guys think about this cooler ? Two of them as push/pull for the Mugen 2

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-060-_-Product

Would the performance be good ? I plan to overclock to 3.8ghz. Need a great fan for it as push/pull so the temperature will stay low.

The cooler master fans you selected there I don't think would do you much justice as far as a push/pull scenario.


----------



## pnkspdr

Well I would decide on the Ultra Kaze. Just hope that two of them will fit in the case along with my Ripjaws. The stock fan that comes with the Mugen 2, works on the Ripjaws.


----------



## KusH

If not just buy some long zipties and adjust the height to whatever your preference. Thats what I did with mine and it works wonders and its easy to remove for cleaning as well.

If you don't like noise to be a factor I would buy a fan controller for the kaze's that way you can turn down the fans when you don't need the extra cooling power they can provide.


----------



## llama16

Guys, I didn't want to bother anyone by opening a new thread on this.
But as you know I'm using my Scythe mugen 2 to 24/7 my cpu at 3.2

Now recently I got my PSUC replaced and now my motherboard doesn't want to remember my BIOS settings.

Don't get me wrong, the battery is in and everything and it can remember the clock, only my overclokc settings it doesn't want to remember (expect the MP).

Normally the cpu is 9*266 or so, I set the MP to 8 and the FSB to 400 a long time ago.
Now it keeps the 8MP but always (when I restart the comp) resets the FSB to 266 (so I got 2.1Ghz)

Everytime i boot up I must go int he bios to reset my FSB to 400 and put the memory divider to 2:1. It's just annoying, even if the overclock settings still work without a hitch.

Anyone knows a quick fix on this?


----------



## KusH

I think that would be more appropriate to ask this on a thread about your motherboard not the heatsink thread.


----------



## pnkspdr

Nah I'm sure I won't mind the noise they do. I would for sure prefer the cooling they give, over the noise they produce.


----------



## Turdle

I just got a Mugen-2 and are currently running push pull.








Can I join the club?


----------



## terence52

got myself a mugen 2 long ago but 4got to post here.
push-pulling with 2x slipstreams 1900


----------



## noobclocker1277

hay guys dose any one where i can buy the retension pins that hold the fan in place? in the uk any chance?


----------



## .:hybrid:.

yay I just ordered one


----------



## pnkspdr

Hey what do you think about a Push/Pull with two Ultra Kaze 3k ?
From a review here but with the Megahalem, they perform like San Ace ones.
I don't care about the noise btw. I just want performance.


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pnkspdr*


Hey what do you think about a Push/Pull with two Ultra Kaze 3k ?
From a review here but with the Megahalem, they perform like San Ace ones.
I don't care about the noise btw. I just want performance.


They are the best performance/$ IMO. 10-15$/unit and you get almost the same performance as those that are 30-40$/unit.

I personally have 6 3k kaze's in my machine and they do a beautiful job


----------



## anershay

Ok so I am intrigued by this idea and want to find out how this affects temps. I was under the impression that the Mugen 2 could support 4 fans (one on each side). I have not found any test results that have looked at temps with 4 fans in various setup combinations.

I am specifically interested in how a push-push-push-pull setup would work. This is where you would have fans pushing air into the cooler on 3 adjacent sides and one exhausting air either out the top or back of the case. The pull or exhaust fan would probably have to be higher powered than the other 3 as well to handle all the air being pushed in by the other fans.

This may have no affect on temps at all compared to a standard push pull configuration, but I am still curious to know.

Anyways I put this question on this thread to see if anyone has run into any test results for this type of setup or see if anyone who has a Mugen 2 and a few extra fans would be willing to run some tests.


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anershay*


Ok so I am intrigued by this idea and want to find out how this affects temps. I was under the impression that the Mugen 2 could support 4 fans (one on each side). I have not found any test results that have looked at temps with 4 fans in various setup combinations.

I am specifically interested in how a push-push-push-pull setup would work. This is where you would have fans pushing air into the cooler on 3 adjacent sides and one exhausting air either out the top or back of the case. The pull or exhaust fan would probably have to be higher powered than the other 3 as well to handle all the air being pushed in by the other fans.

This may have no affect on temps at all compared to a standard push pull configuration, but I am still curious to know.

Anyways I put this question on this thread to see if anyone has run into any test results for this type of setup or see if anyone who has a Mugen 2 and a few extra fans would be willing to run some tests.


That was answered in this thread before and the best results came from push/pull with 2 fans, any other setup would mess up the airflow while passing through the heatsink.


----------



## anershay

Thanks for the info. I knew that someone would have thought of it before.


----------



## rickyman0319

what is the difference between original Scythe Mugen 2 and Rev. B?


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*


what is the difference between original Scythe Mugen 2 and Rev. B?


The Rev. B. has less fins and works better with low powered fans for push/pull. But if you use more high performance fans it actually does a worse job at cooling.

If you can get rev. a as it's better for faster/higher cfm fans.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Just got mine








Rev. B


----------



## rickyman0319

i got an extra case (CM 690 I), i am wondering does it fit with this cpu cooler or not?

dos anyone know if this cooler fit on asus 890gx board?


----------



## JonnyFenix

it fits in my CM 690 no probs, as for 890 chipset boards.. Only one way to find out lol


----------



## AgentHydra

thats my unboxing vid on the second post lol

I <3 Mugen 2, sign me up

I got push-pull hi-speed Yate Loons on mine:


----------



## WIGILOCO

How much is your guys temps with 955/965BE and Mugen 2? I have Zigmatek Balder SD1283, updated version of the Dark Knight and temps are following (3,7GHz 965BE, 1.4250V)

Room temp 22-24C
Idle temp 31-33C
Load temp in prime95 blend few hours cpu 45C, cores 46-48 (max).

Do they have much difference, mugen2 and my cooler?


----------



## KusH

Well according to this thread People prefer Mugen 2 over DK. But if you already have a DK then I wouldn't spend the money on getting the mugen 2 as the results would not justify spending the money on another HSF.


----------



## llama16

I've managed to get my Q6600 to run satble at 3.4GHZ with a BIOS voltage of 1.4V.
The FSB, DDR2 and P35 chipset are upped with 0.1V as well.

I've been carefully toying around with the settings in the BIOS, and finally i'm running P95 for about an hour already. Max temp is 65Â° and 59 on 2 other cores (I'll see if by reseating I can get the temps a little more even).

As my RAM is at 800Mhz and I got the system at 8*425, I had to up the RAM with 0.1V so that it would succesfully run at 850Mhz.

Does anyone know any better ratio's?


----------



## mushrooshi

Everyone in this thread is awesome


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mushrooshi* 
Everyone in this thread is awesome

Lol you've been M.I.A


----------



## mushrooshi




----------



## Brandon82

Hey fellas I just got my SM2 in the mail yesterday. I recently started getting into computers and just built my own about a yr ago but I have no experience with OC'ing or installing CPU coolers. I have a Q6600 GO and I am ready to install my SM2. Just wondering if you guys have any advice before I install it. Also can I put a second fan on easily after it's on my mobo. If so what fan should I get? Thanks in advance.


----------



## DesertPunk

Sorry to necropost but its all about recycling nowadays right? Anyways, running a Mugen-2 on my rig, cpu is stock speed still. Was trying to get the temps down to a nice healthy low before I overclocked it which will also be new to me. When I first mounted it I made the mistake of using 2 Scythe Slipstreams(the 110cfm model) on it and ran about 56c in Prime95. Put a couple very small washers on each backplate screw and did the tape across the outside of the fins and it dropped to 52-54c, this is all with about 26c ambient. Got the recommendation and the link to the new San Aces(the 9Gs) and put two in a push/pull with 46c after an hour of Prime95. Still a 20c difference over my ambient, I know the Mugen-2 is a budget cooler and all but is that right? As big as it is I was hoping itd be a little lower

PS- using a Zalman fan controller which only does 11v so the Sans are only spinning at 2200rpm max, not the 2600 rated


----------



## AgentHydra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DesertPunk*


Sorry to necropost but its all about recycling nowadays right? Anyways, running a Mugen-2 on my rig, cpu is stock speed still. Was trying to get the temps down to a nice healthy low before I overclocked it which will also be new to me. When I first mounted it I made the mistake of using 2 Scythe Slipstreams(the 110cfm model) on it and ran about 56c in Prime95. Put a couple very small washers on each backplate screw and did the tape across the outside of the fins and it dropped to 52-54c, this is all with about 26c ambient. Got the recommendation and the link to the new San Aces(the 9Gs) and put two in a push/pull with 46c after an hour of Prime95. Still a 20c difference over my ambient, I know the Mugen-2 is a budget cooler and all but is that right? As big as it is I was hoping itd be a little lower

PS- using a Zalman fan controller which only does 11v so the Sans are only spinning at 2200rpm max, not the 2600 rated


Hmm yeah I'm only using two NZXT 1300RPM/50CFM fans on a 955 OCed to 3.8Ghz and I'm getting 53C max (22C ambient)... Since you've got a HAF I don't think airflow is the problem. What kind of thermal compound did you use? Maybe try reseating it.


----------



## DesertPunk

MX-3 this time around. Have some AS5 left over but not as crazy about it as some. Granted I only put 2 small washers on each screw. Ill try reseating it again and couple more washers each


----------



## AgentHydra

Oh you've got the Rev. B. Supposedly the Rev. B doesn't cool as well with high speed fans as the standard because it has reduced fin density. Still those temps seem kind of high for no OC.


----------



## Kaedan94

Hi guys. Just recently bought parts for a new build and thought I'd post them to see what you think.

Intel i7 930
Asus P6x58D-E
WD Caviar Black 1 TB
Scythe Mugen 2 Heatsink
EVGA Nvidia GTX 260 Core 216 896MB
3x2GB Corsair Dominator C8D
Corsair 750TX PS
Cooler Master 690 II

Should be getting the parts on Thursday.


----------



## YangerD

Hey guys, I'm looking to upgrade from my Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus cooler to this cooler with a push pull set up. However, I noticed that the cooler only comes with 2 clips which is only enough for one fan. So how would I mount the second fan? As well, which orientation is best for a push pull for this cooler? front to back or bottom to top? Thanks guys. I hope there won't be clearance issues with this cooler and my ram.


----------



## DesertPunk

You can either try and zip tie the second fan on or the scythe clips are available from various retailers online like http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25448

I recommend the Type B style cause they will work with 120mmx25mm and 120mmx38mm fans without having to be stretched out as they hook on the fan holes closest to the heatsink. If you look around you might be able to find them for cheaper


----------



## AgentHydra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaedan94*


Hi guys. Just recently bought parts for a new build and thought I'd post them to see what you think.

Intel i7 930
Asus P6x58D-E
WD Caviar Black 1 TB
Scythe Mugen 2 Heatsink
EVGA Nvidia GTX 260 Core 216 896MB
3x2GB Corsair Dominator C8D
Corsair 750TX PS
Cooler Master 690 II

Should be getting the parts on Thursday.


Looks awesome, great job picking parts


----------



## Kaedan94

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DesertPunk* 
You can either try and zip tie the second fan on or the scythe clips are available from various retailers online like http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25448

I recommend the Type B style cause they will work with 120mmx25mm and 120mmx38mm fans without having to be stretched out as they hook on the fan holes closest to the heatsink. If you look around you might be able to find them for cheaper

I have a related question. If for a second CPU fan I bought a Scythe fan, would it come with the clips? Or does anyone know of any fans that would come with the clips?


----------



## DesertPunk

I dont know of any Scythe fans that come with the clips, if Im wrong Ill be pleasantly surprised though


----------



## Kaedan94

I'm living in Japan, so it took a bit of searching, but I was finally able to order a set of b clips online. yay ^^


----------



## Coco10

guys my mugen 2 fan direction to my VGA is it right ?

cause i saw yours fan direction on ram slots

if i change it could i get better temps ?


----------



## PowerTrip

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coco10* 
guys my mugen 2 fan direction to my VGA is it right ?

cause i saw yours fan direction on ram slots

if i change it could i get better temps ?

What case do you have? If you have a top exhaust in your case then it's fine. If not, you should have the airflow going towards your rear exhaust.


----------



## Coco10

i have sumo 5115 case this one










top exhaust


----------



## DesertPunk

With those two nice big rear exhaust, front to back would probably be better. Keeps everything flowing same direction


----------



## Kaedan94

Sorry, temp question guys.

I haven't overclocked yet, but I think my CPU temp at idle might be a little high.

As you can see from my build, CPU is i7 930, and cooler is Mugen 2 obviously. I have the CM 690 II plus case with two fans mounted top along with the front and rear fans.

The thing is, I am idling at stock speed at about 43C. At load (Prime95, though only 30 minutes), I am reaching 65-69C. The place I live doesn't have Air conditioning though, so it's probably around 26-28C in my house. The info that came with the processor says that 38C should be normal.

I guess my question is... should this be expected? Is it normal? The one thing that bothers me is the way I applied the Thermal paste. I used Gelid-Extreme. I used the technique where you apply a thin base layer by spreading it out manually then I applied a dot in the middle as normal. If I ended up using too much TIM, would that account for the higher temp? Or am I over thinking it and shouldn't worry about it? The mugen 2 is kinda a pain to install/remove, and removing the TIM to redo it will be too, so I'd rather avoid it.

Thoughts, opinions?


----------



## PowerTrip

I would redo the TIM, you used too much. There's an installation video on the 1st page that shows the easiest way to do it. It should only take 5 minutes or less to put the Mugen 2 back on.

You should only one method or the other, not both. I recommend just a couple of rice sized grains since it is the easiest way.


----------



## Kaedan94

Alright, looks like I gotta go get some Alchol and coffee filters.

Would you suggest anything else besides coffee filters for removing the tim?


----------



## PowerTrip

+









Thats what I use.

Also, don't forget that your case has a CPU cooler hole on the motherboard tray so you don't have to remove anything but the Cooler itself.


----------



## Kaedan94

Thanks for the advice. I had a feeling that the TIM was probably the problem. Teaches me to experiment with other techniques I find. I was reading the benchmarkreviews.com article about tim application and decided to give it a shot. Seems like the tried and true BB size dot can't be beat though.


----------



## Kaedan94

That did end up making a difference. 4-5 degrees difference. When I took off the heatsink, I noticed there was indeed way too much paste on there. After cleaning and reapplying, I've got it down to about 38-39 degrees at idle, which is much closer to what it should be I think.

Should it be even lower though? I've heard many people OC to 4 GHZ and still have idle temps around the low 40s. Or is 38C at stock speed pretty normal for the Mugen?


----------



## saphisto

im a new proud owner of mugen 2









and now for the question i have.
my case is TT spedo advanced and i mounted the mugen from left to right like it shows in the video on the 1st page. is it better to mount it up and down? like i see alot of users do or it dosnt matter much?

i have an exhust fan on top, so i mounted the mugen fan to take air from the bottom of the mugen.
about the TIM, i applied a rice size dot in the center and thats it,
problem is that my temps are bit high.. like 36-38 at idle and i didnt even OC my pcu.. its q6600 G0 stock

where did i go wrong?


----------



## AgentHydra

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saphisto* 
im a new proud owner of mugen 2









and now for the question i have.
my case is TT spedo advanced and i mounted the mugen from left to right like it shows in the video on the 1st page. is it better to mount it up and down? like i see alot of users do or it dosnt matter much?

i have an exhust fan on top, so i mounted the mugen fan to take air from the bottom of the mugen.
about the TIM, i applied a rice size dot in the center and thats it,
problem is that my temps are bit high.. like 36-38 at idle and i didnt even OC my pcu.. its q6600 G0 stock

where did i go wrong?

I don't own a C2Q but those temps don't sound too unreasonable for an Intel. The Q6600 G0 is rated to go up to 71C (http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id...es=SL9UM,SLACR), so as long as your load temps are less than 71C your okay. If you do want to lower temps more maybe consider getting a better fan or setting up a push-pull configuration.


----------



## saphisto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AgentHydra*


I don't own a C2Q but those temps don't sound too unreasonable for an Intel. The Q6600 G0 is rated to go up to 71C (http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id...es=SL9UM,SLACR), so as long as your load temps are less than 71C your okay. If you do want to lower temps more maybe consider getting a better fan or setting up a push-pull configuration.


how is scythe s-flex?


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saphisto*


how is scythe s-flex?


I heard those fans are pretty good. Don't have any first hand experience though.


----------



## saphisto

so, i mounted the s-flex to the bottom of the mugen 2 so it will intake into the mugen (i remind you that i installed the mugen from left to right not up/down)
and i placed the mugen2 stock fan ontop of it to exhust the air, and the temps are... well... the same


----------



## AgentHydra

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saphisto* 
so, i mounted the s-flex to the bottom of the mugen 2 so it will intake into the mugen (i remind you that i installed the mugen from left to right not up/down)
and i placed the mugen2 stock fan ontop of it to exhust the air, and the temps are... well... the same









The temps are the same at idle or at load? You probably won't see much of a difference with push-pull at idle, but you might see a temp decrease when comparing 100% load temps.


----------



## saphisto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AgentHydra* 
The temps are the same at idle or at load? You probably won't see much of a difference with push-pull at idle, but you might see a temp decrease when comparing 100% load temps.

well.. i ran prime95 and the temps are only up by 1-2c

here is a pic
so maybe its still good? but its without OC
Attachment 162891


----------



## dude3223

can i be added to the club? just got my mugen 2 a few days ago


----------



## CramComplex

Hi guys...new to the site...add me too please?









btw i was wondering if there would be a difference if I placed some kind of barrier at the bottom so the air would not escape the flow from front to back

*note i have a CM 690 ii basic case with 3 exhaust fans, 1 rear, 1 side and 1 top and 2 intake fans 1 bottom and 1 front

[Start Edit]
Another question...is the included TIM the Scythe "Thermal Elixir"?
I used AS5 as my TIM on installation...if it is indeed the "Thermal Elixir" should I reseat with the TIM that came with the Mugen 2 or do I just stick with the AS5 and reseat in a year or so.
[End Edit]


----------



## AgentHydra

Yeah I think some people have covered the sides of the mugen with tape to keep airflow from leaking and it dropped the temps a few degrees. Personally I wouldn't bother switching the TIM even if it is better, it would only make a few degrees difference. AS5 can still get the job done.


----------



## sandman64

Two days ago, I ordered a Scythe Mugen 2 from Newegg. I also ordered a pair of Yate Loon d12sh-12 for a push/pull configuration. I can finally overclock my unlocked Phenom II 550 BE!

Anyways, I noticed that Mushrooshi also has a CM690 (albeit better modded) and I have a couple of questions regarding his picture on the first page as well as the Mugen 2 in general.

As anyone knows, the Mugen 2 only comes with one fan clip and no extras. I looked online for a Scythe clip but they are really expensive for what amounts to metal clips. Many people recommend using a paper clip or a zip tie for those who can't get a clip. I noticed that Mushrooshi used a zip tie on his Mugen 2. How do I go about putting my second fan on with a ziptie?

Also, I know this might not be the place for it (more of a CM690 set of questions) but I noticed that Mushrooshi uses ALOT of fans. So I ask, when I remove the fan that comes with the Mugen 2 where would be an ideal place to put it on the cm690? Also, did you have to mod your case to put those two fans on the top as well as the second top one on the front? Can you list for me the push and pull configs of all your case fans on the cm690? I'm trying to set the airflow efficiently.

People who use the cm 690, were you able to keep a side case fan above the Mugen 2 (also did it pull in air or push in air)?

It seems I will have conflict with one of the power supply connectors and the Mugen 2 when I install it (the one slightly over and under the AMD stock heat sink and yes I know my cable management is a mess but that's a question for another time







).









Is there an easy remedy for the power supply conflicting with the Mugen 2?

I also have some Arctic Silver MX2 paste that is coming with the Mugen 2. But I also have some left over Arctic silver 5 (AS5) from before. I will be using the rice grain method. Which thermal paste is better? The MX2 or the AS5?

Sandman64


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandman64* 
Two days ago, I ordered a Scythe Mugen 2 from Newegg. I also ordered a pair of Yate Loon d12sh-12 for a push/pull configuration. I can finally overclock my unlocked Phenom II 550 BE!

Grats!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandman64* 
[*]As anyone knows, the Mugen 2 only comes with one fan clip and no extras. I looked online for a Scythe clip but they are really expensive for what amounts to metal clips. Many people recommend using a paper clip or a zip tie for those who can't get a clip. I noticed that Mushrooshi used a zip tie on his Mugen 2. How do I go about putting my second fan on with a ziptie?

AFAIK....you have to have the lock of the ziptie larger than the screw holes for the fan then use them as anchors from one side to the other of the SM2. Or you could try the rubberband method w/c works too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandman64* 
[*] People who use the cm 690, were you able to keep a side case fan above the Mugen 2 (also did it pull in air or push in air)?

I have one of these on the side directly next to the SM2...it's a tight fit but it lowers temps around 2C~3C and it didn't matter if it was intake or exhaust w/c was weird O_Oa
http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/ac...12_detail.html

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandman64* 
[*] It seems I will have conflict with one of the power supply connectors and the Mugen 2 when I install it (the one slightly over and under the AMD stock heat sink and yes I know my cable management is a mess but that's a question for another time

Is there an easy remedy for the power supply conflicting with the Mugen 2?

You've got the old CM 690 right? Coz I've got the CM 690 ii basic and there's a hole on the upper left of the mobo-tray to pass wires...i'm not sure of the original CM 690 has it tho...


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AgentHydra* 
Yeah I think some people have covered the sides of the mugen with tape to keep airflow from leaking and it dropped the temps a few degrees. Personally I wouldn't bother switching the TIM even if it is better, it would only make a few degrees difference. AS5 can still get the job done.

Cool and thanks! I guess it'll be a few more months before I switch TIM...and now to ghetto mod my mugen 2~


----------



## sandman64

Quote:

AFAIK....you have to have the lock of the ziptie larger than the screw holes for the fan then use them as anchors from one side to the other of the SM2. Or you could try the rubberband method w/c works too.
Well, I went around and bought a ziptie set today...only to realize that the ziptie was actually too big to fit through the holes!







So I just used the wrap around ziptie method that Mushroomie did though in the future I want to ziptie my heatsink just like this guy.

Anyways, here are the pictures of the zip-tied Mugen 2 with the Yate-loons on 'em for a push-pull configuration (One of them still has a clip because what-the-hey):




























Are the zip ties installed correctly?


Will the ones in front of the fans cause a noticeable performance decrease?

Will the plastic from the zip ties be affected by the heat?

Quote:

I have one of these on the side directly next to the SM2...it's a tight fit but it lowers temps around 2C~3C and it didn't matter if it was intake or exhaust w/c was weird O_O
Man that's a slim fan! I guess my 25 mm scythe that came with the Mugen 2 won't fit on the side case above the heat sink then. Where would be the best place to put the extra scythe fan on my cm 690 since I can't put it on the side? Does putting a fan on the bottom of the case make a difference?

Also, no one answered my question about whether I should use the MX-2 or the AS-5.










Which is better?

Also, anyone find the pea-sized TIM method to be the best?
Sandman64


----------



## sandman64

Also another set of question...

I don't seem to have that many 3-pins/4pins on my motherboard for fans (2 SYS fans, 1 CPU Fan, and 1 Pwr_Fan), so the double Yate loons on the Mugen 2 are probably going to be using the 4-pin molex directly to the power supply.

Since they won't be using the CPU_Fan 4-pin, will the Yate-loons still recognize when the CPU gets hot and spin faster? Will another fan I put on CPU_Fan 3-pin (say a top case fan) start spinning faster when the processor starts to get hot because it thinks it is a heatsink fan?

Edit: Also, I replaced the stock cm 690 side fan with the Scythe fan that came with the Mugen 2...is that fan supposed to be that loud? I thought Heatsink fans of that caliber were quieter. Has a high pitch whine. I'll replace it back to the stock cm 690 fan I guess. Just found that strange.


----------



## warbird

Hey guys,

Im running my i7 920 at 3.8 Ghz @ 1.25 Vcore + Scythe Mugen 2 (rev. B) + Arctic Silver Ceramique (maybe I should change it for silver? I dunno).

Ambient room temp is 30C*. My cores idle temp are 50/49/50/49, load temps with Prime95 are ~75C*. Is that okay?

Maybe thats because of my thermal grease, because I have never used ceramique before.


----------



## warbird

I heard that people dont suggest to put HIGH RPM fans on Rev. B.

What about Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000 RPM for push-pull ? Are they will be good or I need to get lower RPM fans ?


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *warbird* 
I heard that people dont suggest to put HIGH RPM fans on Rev. B.

What about Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000 RPM for push-pull ? Are they will be good or I need to get lower RPM fans ?

They will be fine I have them on my mugen 2 (rev. a) and it works wonders, a low rpm fan will not help your temps go down on any level (assuming cfm, and static pressure scale the same as the rpm's)

I'd say go for it you won't regret it.


----------



## gambitkl

I watched the installation video in the first post, but was wondering if that was actually the proper way to apply the thermal paste? I'm installing the heatsink on a I5 1156 socket and is the proper method not to apply a line of thermal paste in the middle of the cpu and then mounting the heatsink on? Instead of the"guestimating" where the socket is when you flip over the motherboard..


----------



## warbird

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gambitkl* 
I watched the installation video in the first post, but was wondering if that was actually the proper way to apply the thermal paste? I'm installing the heatsink on a I5 1156 socket and is the proper method not to apply a line of thermal paste in the middle of the cpu and then mounting the heatsink on? Instead of the"guestimating" where the socket is when you flip over the motherboard..

Just put a little pea in the middle of the cooler heatsink and put motherboard on it. I always had excellent results with this method.


----------



## Perro del Mal!

Hi everybody, here's my Mugen 2:










I'm thinking about going the push-pull route the zip tie way, and have a few questions:

1. The fan IÂ´m planning to use is a Slipstream 1600 rpm, hooked to a Sentry 2 fan controller. Which fan should be push and which should be pull? Should I try to run the fans at equal speeds, or one should overpower the other? If so, which one?

2. Regarding dust buildup. What's the best way to properly clean the heatsink? ItÂ´s not really a major issue right now, but I'm starting to notice dust marks, the kind that wonÂ´t come off with compressed air, a paintbrush, Q-tips soaked (lightly) with rubbing alcohol, etc. Should I dump the whole think in the sink?









Any help will be appreciated, and thanks in advance.


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandman64* 
Well, I went around and bought a ziptie set today...only to realize that the ziptie was actually too big to fit through the holes!







So I just used the wrap around ziptie method that Mushroomie did though in the future I want to ziptie my heatsink just like this guy.

Nice...i usually bring a spare 120mm fan w/ me when shopping for fans

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandman64* 
Anyways, here are the pictures of the zip-tied Mugen 2 with the Yate-loons on 'em for a push-pull configuration (One of them still has a clip because what-the-hey):

Sweet! No cash yet for some fans so can't show pics LOL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandman64* 


Are the zip ties installed correctly?

Will the ones in front of the fans cause a noticeable performance decrease?
Will the plastic from the zip ties be affected by the heat?

As long as it's working...
Nope...afaik...
Nope...afaik...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandman64* 
Man that's a slim fan! I guess my 25 mm scythe that came with the Mugen 2 won't fit on the side case above the heat sink then. Where would be the best place to put the extra scythe fan on my cm 690 since I can't put it on the side? Does putting a fan on the bottom of the case make a difference?

It is...bottom is suggested but then again what are you gunning for? Positive or Negative pressure? I got negative on my CM690ii.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandman64* 


Also, no one answered my question about whether I should use the MX-2 or the AS-5.
Which is better?

Also, anyone find the pea-sized TIM method to be the best?

I'd go with th AS-5 but really it's personal pref...unless you test both...if i had the time i'd test both my SM2's TIM and AS5.


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandman64* 
Also another set of question...

I don't seem to have that many 3-pins/4pins on my motherboard for fans (2 SYS fans, 1 CPU Fan, and 1 Pwr_Fan), so the double Yate loons on the Mugen 2 are probably going to be using the 4-pin molex directly to the power supply.

Since they won't be using the CPU_Fan 4-pin, will the Yate-loons still recognize when the CPU gets hot and spin faster? Will another fan I put on CPU_Fan 3-pin (say a top case fan) start spinning faster when the processor starts to get hot because it thinks it is a heatsink fan?


Honestly i'd go for 3pin to molex since your mobo fan headers might get damaged...i made a custom board that has 10 3pin headers all connected to a single 12v molex from the PSU (TT TR2 750w) and it works like a charm...all fans excluding my "push" fan are connected to the custom board


















As for automatic fan control i don't really trust them and i haven't used automatic fan control via mobo since i got my first PC so...for me it's a no-no...i'm running all fans at max speed and disabled automatic fan controls on my "push" fan


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Perro del Mal!* 

1. The fan IÂ´m planning to use is a Slipstream 1600 rpm, hooked to a Sentry 2 fan controller. Which fan should be push and which should be pull? Should I try to run the fans at equal speeds, or one should overpower the other? If so, which one?

2. Regarding dust buildup. What's the best way to properly clean the heatsink? ItÂ´s not really a major issue right now, but I'm starting to notice dust marks, the kind that wonÂ´t come off with compressed air, a paintbrush, Q-tips soaked (lightly) with rubbing alcohol, etc. Should I dump the whole think in the sink?









Any help will be appreciated, and thanks in advance.

1. I've read a lot of stuff about push/pull but from my research here and around the net...equal CFM/RPM is the best since it' won't create turbulance in the middle...

2. Floss it...i "flossed" my old asus silent square took a lot...and i mean A LOT of time to finish but well worth the trouble...used to do it once a year for 4 years LOL...what i did was get a yarn...hooked the end up to a zip-tie, soaked it with alcohol and passed the yarn through the fins...it takes a lot of time...for me it was a weekend project once a year...but in the end...it lowered my old athlon64 x2 3800+ (OC'ed 2.5) from a dirty 35C idle/45C load to a clean 28C idle/35C load


----------



## BriEE

What recommendations do people have for push pull or just replacing the Scythe SlipStream fan? I've heard it's not a great fan.

Noise isn't much of an issue but I don't want it sounding like a vacuum cleaner.

What about the S-Flex G 1600RPM or is the 1200RPM enough?

Rig: i7 930 - OC to 3.8-4.0 (Stock currently)
HAF X


----------



## warbird

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriEE*


What recommendations do people have for push pull or just replacing the Scythe SlipStream fan? I've heard it's not a great fan.

Noise isn't much of an issue but I don't want it sounding like a vacuum cleaner.

What about the S-Flex G 1600RPM or is the 1200RPM enough?

Rig: i7 930 - OC to 3.8-4.0 (Stock currently)
HAF X


Get a pair of these:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185065

1900RPM and very quiet. Those and a Arctic Cooling TX3 have lowered my temps pretty good


----------



## BriEE

Wow really the G is quiet? There's a video here on youtube showing the G, it sounds loud, even the F sounds loud.. lol.


----------



## BriEE

YouTube- Scythe S Flex G


----------



## stimr2

Here's a pic of my Mugen 2.


----------



## KusH

Man I need to clean mine... That fresh new mugen 2 looks sooo good. Mine is a dirt ball right now :'(


----------



## stimr2

I actually cleaned it before I took the pic.







Was cleaning out the case and fans.


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stimr2*


I actually cleaned it before I took the pic.







Was cleaning out the case and fans.


I absolutely need to do that.

My machine being on 24/7 with 6 3000rpm ultra kazes going @ 100% picks up tons of dust. It's been at least 6 months since I've cleaned it


----------



## edo101

my i7 930 prime 95 load temps at 4ghz HT on and 1.33V is 85C max on core temps, typical laod is 70C max. is this typical?


----------



## edo101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stimr2* 
Here's a pic of my Mugen 2.










where did you get the secondary mounting pins for the fan?


----------



## stimr2

I made them out of wire forgot what gauge.


----------



## Freaxy

I can be taken off the list as I no longer use the Mugen2.


----------



## tonyptony

Hi folks. I was looking around and noticed the Mugen 2 seems to be out of stock in all the places I looked (US etailers). Anyone know if it's just because they're in short supply, or is there a new Rev coming?

Assuming I can pick one up soon, will a push-pull work in a Storm Scout? I'm wondering if the rear fan would interfere with the fan on the back of the case.


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonyptony*


Hi folks. I was looking around and noticed the Mugen 2 seems to be out of stock in all the places I looked (US etailers). Anyone know if it's just because they're in short supply, or is there a new Rev coming?

Assuming I can pick one up soon, will a push-pull work in a Storm Scout? I'm wondering if the rear fan would interfere with the fan on the back of the case.


afaik there are 2 versions Mugen 2 and Mugen 2 Rev. B...not sure thos if they are releasing a new version...


----------



## CramComplex

Hi guys...alright so I have been using a PUSH fan that came with the SM2 for a month now cooling my Athlon II X4 630 OC'ed to 3.0ghz with my CM690II basic case with the following:

3 x Exhaust (Scythe Slipstream 1.2k & Scythe Slim Slipstream 1.2k)
2 x Intake (Scythe Slipstream 1.2k)

Idle @ 29C~31C / Load @ 39C~41C (Ambient @ 26C)

So I added another fan for PUSH/PULL and both fans are at 1.2k RPM and here are my temps after that:

Idle @ 33C~35C / Load @ 36C~39C (Ambient @ 26C)

You guys know any reason why this is happening? I'm happy that the LOAD temps go down 1~2 w/c gives me room to OC more but at IDLE i'm a bit puzzled by it.

I just ordered 2x S-Flex 1.6k for a new Push/Pull config...will see what happens after that tho...

Any ideas out there so i can kinda get an idea why this is happening? (AFAIK the static pressure from the SlipStreams are horrible maybe this is the problem?)


----------



## GAMERIG

the Mugen2 is no longer products, true?


----------



## tonyptony

So I got my Mugen 2 yesterday. The first thing I did was the razor blade test for flatness. How flat is flat enough? I did the test with a flashlight shining from the other side so as to see if there was any spillage, and noticed the _tiniest_ bit of conacvity on the surface. Juuust enough for a tiny sliver of light to show through. Is this normal for a Mugen 2? If I wanted to lap it out, for something on this order, would I have to start with 400 grit or could I start with a finer grade?


----------



## tonyptony

I decided to lap the M2 and the CPU. Hooked everything up and now I'm idling 3Â°C lower than the old Vendetta, but more importantly during video rendering (both cores at 100% in Vegas Pro) my temps are down 7Â°C.

Unfortunately in mounting the HSF I think I cross-threaded one of the mount points. Would anyone happen to have a spare screw cup and backplate screw?

Add me to the list!


----------



## tonyptony

woops, ignore this one....


----------



## tonyptony

woops, ignore this post...


----------



## Sainesk

i'm not the most knowledgeable person when it comes to fans... does having 2/3 fans directly next to each other like that (back of your case) move more air?


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sainesk*


i'm not the most knowledgeable person when it comes to fans... does having 2/3 fans directly next to each other like that (back of your case) move more air?










Those are not fan's there they are just shrouds.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sainesk* 
i'm thinking about getting the Mugen 2, does anyone know if changing the stock fan (75-76 cfm I think?) to a cm R4 (90 cfm apparantly) would lower temps by at least 1 degrees celcius?

also how much of an improvement is 2 fans temperature wise over 1? (sorry if that's been asked before)

and I heard it only comes with enough fan mounts for 1 fan







is scythe's website the only place you can get those? (i'm in Canada and couldn't find any on the Canadian newegg as well as some other places I looked...)

Well I got my new i5 rig up and running with my Mugen 2. It's a bit hotter than i expected, I had to reseat and reapply TIM like 4 times to get to where I'm at now. It's still hot, but manageable I feel, I'm running prime95 as I'm typing this and my max temp is 72C @ 4.0 Ghz, and after 15 minutes it's avg is 66-68C. I have my vcore set to 1.32V in the bios, but cpu-z is reporting 1.270V - 1.282V. Hopefully this will prove to be stable, and I can try lowering that a little.

I am bench testing it right now, so I had a chance to play around with the fans. I have the stock Scythe fan running @ 1500 rpm, and the CM R4 @ 1800 rpm, and it did seem to lower temps 1-2C. More importantly I could feel a lot of hot air being pushed by the R4, so I think it's worth it. I ended up just using a couple zip ties I had lying around.

I am still going to try to play around with different fan RPM settings to see if I can get better results. I just want to test stability / temps @ 4.0 Ghz right now.


----------



## tonyptony

I've had kind of an odd experience going to the Mugen2. I was using an OCZ Vendetta and was OC'd to 4.05 GHz at 1.32 Vcore. When I popped the Mugen2 in I had to _raise_ the Vcore to 1.34 V to get the same stability. That's odd thing #1. Odd thing #s 2 and 3 is that I now idle at about 2C higher than before, but at full load I'm about 9C cooler! The whole thing just seems off somehow. I'm not sure why I had to up the voltage when dropping in the M2. I even lapped the CPU - which was very very convex from the indication I got when lapping it. You'd think I'd be able to get the same OC with the same Vcore????


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonyptony* 
I've had kind of an odd experience going to the Mugen2. I was using an OCZ Vendetta and was OC'd to 4.05 GHz at 1.32 Vcore. When I popped the Mugen2 in I had to _raise_ the Vcore to 1.34 V to get the same stability. That's odd thing #1. Odd thing #s 2 and 3 is that I now idle at about 2C higher than before, but at full load I'm about 9C cooler! The whole thing just seems off somehow. I'm not sure why I had to up the voltage when dropping in the M2. I even lapped the CPU - which was very very convex from the indication I got when lapping it. You'd think I'd be able to get the same OC with the same Vcore????









Convex cpu? That would be a luxury. Do you mean concave?


----------



## tonyptony

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
Convex cpu? That would be a luxury. Do you mean concave?









Yep, you're right. Concave.


----------



## Lucky 23

New to the club!! Does anyone else have a tighter fit w/ this heatsink then me?LOL





Not touching the window. Probably got 1/4" of space


----------



## Lostintyme

With a fan on top it touches where an exhaust would be on my M59.


----------



## Sainesk

so I just got my mugen 2, this thing looks huge compared to my 212+







,
anyway the instructions say "evenly apply thermal grease onto the entire surface of the cpu heat spreader".
Would the pea method work just as well?
also out of the thermal pastes I have lying around which one would probably be the best?
-the one that comes with the mugen
-some cooler master one that comes with 212+








-AS5
-Arctic ceramique


----------



## Lucky 23

I used the mugen 2 thermal paste. I just put a little drop on the cpu and spread a thin layer over the whole cpu.


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucky 23* 
I used the mugen 2 thermal paste. I just put a little drop on the cpu and spread a thin layer over the whole cpu.

You have to much on there...

Do one or the other, not both.

Thermal paste is for smoothing out the imperfections of the cpu and heatsink and to create the best surface for transferring heat. You want a thin layer so that the heat sink has the most contact onto the cpu.

What you've done is made it harder to transfer the heat from the cpu to the heatsink because it has to go thru so much thermal paste. I bet if you were to take off your heat sink there would be a crap ton of extra paste that was squeezed out and is now on the sides of the cpu's heatsink.

Personally what I do is I put a pea sized drop in the center and then use a business card to spread it out. For me this has been the most effective way of applying the paste in my experience. Basically you just want a thin layer of paste ( I like to keep mine as thin as possible but still unable to see the cpu's heat sink).

If you're not getting good temps with the way you currently have it setup I'd advise you redo the thermal paste.


----------



## ehume

It's like Brylcream: "A little dab'll do ya."

I broke my own rule (3 grains of short rice) and put down a 2-grains-of-rice dab when I was seating my Z600R, not known to be a great cooler. So far I'm getting excellent cooling. Amazing for a backup.


----------



## Sainesk

yay


















compared to my 212+









hopefully now I can push 4GHz without being afraid of my cpu bursting into flames...


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sainesk*


hopefully now I can push 4GHz without being afraid of my cpu bursting into flames...










No worries on that. My, what a lovely sight.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
You have to much on there...

Personally what I do is I put a pea sized drop in the center and then use a business card to spread it out. For me this has been the most effective way of applying the paste in my experience. Basically you just want a thin layer of paste ( I like to keep mine as thin as possible but still unable to see the cpu's heat sink).

Thats what i did. I guess i should been more specific on the amount i put on. Temps are good though.


----------



## tenkirulez

I was recently looking into buying the Scythe Mugen 2, can anyone confirm if gskill ripjaw series of ram can fit under it or is the heatspreader on the ram to tall?


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucky 23* 
Thats what i did. I guess i should been more specific on the amount i put on. Temps are good though.









Awesome









Quote:


Originally Posted by *tenkirulez* 
I was recently looking into buying the Scythe Mugen 2, can anyone confirm if gskill ripjaw series of ram can fit under it or is the heatspreader on the ram to tall?

This heatsink does have issues with ram with high heat spreaders, I don't think the actually heatsink itself will be an issue but if you put it in push/pull setup or a fan on the side with the ram you'll probably have issues then.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tenkirulez* 
I was recently looking into buying the Scythe Mugen 2, can anyone confirm if gskill ripjaw series of ram can fit under it or is the heatspreader on the ram to tall?

I have a Sycthe Mugen 2, and 4 2GB DDR3 g.skill ripjaw sticks, and with my motherboard, it is not an issue. The fan does come close, but I could always adjust it out more if I wanted. I'll upload a pic in a few to show what I mean.



I could adjust the fan to be away from the RAM more, but when I did that I bent the **** out of the fins, as you can probably tell.


----------



## Lucky 23

Yea my regular gskill ram is very close to the heatsink, i dont think it would fit if it was any bit taller

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-098-_-Product


----------



## tenkirulez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
Awesome









This heatsink does have issues with ram with high heat spreaders, I don't think the actually heatsink itself will be an issue but if you put it in push/pull setup or a fan on the side with the ram you'll probably have issues then.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *anubis1127* 
I have a Sycthe Mugen 2, and 4 2GB DDR3 g.skill ripjaw sticks, and with my motherboard, it is not an issue. The fan does come close, but I could always adjust it out more if I wanted. I'll upload a pic in a few to show what I mean.



I could adjust the fan to be away from the RAM more, but when I did that I bent the **** out of the fins, as you can probably tell.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucky 23* 
Yea my regular gskill ram is very close to the heatsink, i dont think it would fit if it was any bit taller

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-098-_-Product

Thank you! You guys are awesome! I am definitely getting this cooler now! And ouch, the fin was crushed a bit, so if I just put it in and let the fan stay over without adjusting it should fit?

One more question >.<, does the mugen 2 come with decent thermal paste? Or should I spend a few bucks on a tube of some other thermal paste?


----------



## ehume

I wouldn't use their paste. For one thing, it comes in a little cellophane packet.

Based on this review, I bought this. SVC does not charge for shipping on their TIM's.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
I wouldn't use their paste. For one thing, it comes in a little cellophane packet.

Based on this review, I bought this. SVC does not charge for shipping on their TIM's.

I might have to pick some of that up. I used AS5 on mine, and I'm not completely sold on it.


----------



## Lucky 23

I used the thermal paste that came w/ it and dont have any complaints.


----------



## mushrooshi

Hey guys. You all are awesome:

So... how about
A PRETTY IMPORTANT POST

I, obviously, have been missing in action lately (school + fatigue + don't need to get on OCN as much), yet I need to update the first post.

What are some commonly asked questions which I can put in the FAQ?

Also, what is the difference between the first version and the Rev. B? I'd like to know this

By the way, yesterday I helped one of my friends install the new Rev. B Mugen 2 on his i7 860. His temps dropped by 35C from his stock fan. Wow.

What are some fans I can put on my Mugen 2? Its Push/Pull, but the pusher is the stock fan (An S-FLEX, amirite?) and the puller is a generic coolermaster that came with my CM690.


----------



## wongster

I'm not completely sure, but I think the difference in Revisions is that Rev. B has a mounting plate. Besides that, it's the same cooler. Again, I'm not 100% sure.

The stock fan the Mugen 2 ships with is a PWM Slipstream, not an S-Flex. As for fans, lots of people recommend the Gentle Typhoon fans in push/pull because they have great airflow at a low noise volume. I personally use a 1450 RPM Gentle Typhoon as a push fan and while I saw a max of only ~2 degrees drop in load temps from the stock fan, it did this much more quietly than the Slipstream. Gentle Typhoons are currently hard to find in stock though.

As for what should go in the FAQ, probably the most asked question is the one you asked: which fans should I put on my Mugen 2? There's not really one straight up good answer because it depends on whether you want the best cooling, a silent solution, or a compromise of both. If ehume ever does another informative fan comparison using the Mugen 2, we'll find out which fans are truly effective.


----------



## JorundJ

^ Pretty much everything he said. I'm running a mugen 2 rev b as well with Scythe gentle typhoons but the 1850rpm version controlled by a fan controller, this is a very good combo.


----------



## KusH

Rev. B. is less dense in fins as well, the fin count is less, so it's better for low powered fans, you don't need so much static pressure to cool it.

Edit: I was wrong only thing different is the mounting.


----------



## mushrooshi

Awesome.

Updated the front page


----------



## Rutjoani

Hey guys im new here got my Mugen a Few weeks ago and was wondering about the core temp differences. Is 3 or 4 degrees negligible?


----------



## mushrooshi

Thats pretty normal Id say


----------



## Rutjoani

MAy i ask another thing? What was the method of applying the TIM with the mugen?


----------



## mushrooshi

I prefer rice grain or small pea methods


----------



## Rutjoani

thanks mush! rep for you!


----------



## Genma

Noob question. I just got the Mugen 2 Rev. B today and I saw that half of the back plate is foam and and the other half is metal. Which side touches the mobo? This is my first time installing a cooler as well =)


----------



## mushrooshi

The foam side touches the mobo on the back side.


----------



## Genma

Thanks!


----------



## Lostintyme

Alright! I just got to 4GHZ no problem with the Scythe Mugen 2. Staying under 40 degrees.


----------



## KoolGuy

Ok let me in this club.

I got the Mugen

I have not been able to bench it in any ways shape or for but im seeling right off the best from ~ 10Â°C drop from the hottest my tuniq ever was.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lostintyme*


Alright! I just got to 4GHZ no problem with the Scythe Mugen 2. Staying under 40 degrees.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoolGuy*


Ok let me in this club.

I got the Mugen.


Congratulations!


----------



## Nubzor

I wanna join too







I have The Mugen 2!

Idle temps at 40-44 on my 1055T, Fractal R3 with 2 nooby fans. Getting soon 6x Xilence Red Wings so bibi temps


----------



## Kokin

It seems like I posted at a time when the club was dead.









Here's my original question:

How often do you guys clean this thing and in what way do you do it? Last time I cleaned it up was probably 8-9 months ago and I cleaned it up in a sink with water and a hairdryer (stupid me found out it gets hot REALLY quickly). Air compression blasts can't get rid of all the dust, but is there any other method aside from mine that does not take the whole day/weekend to get the Mugen cleaned up?


----------



## mushrooshi

Lol... it is a heatsink after all









I probably wouldn't do water, it seems like it would corrode it. Maybe isopropl? Idk.

Have you tried using the straw with the compressed air? IDK whats with your dust, but mine just blows out fast without any dust bits left.

Do you think pipecleaners might work?


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


It seems like I posted at a time when the club was dead.









Here's my original question:

How often do you guys clean this thing and in what way do you do it? Last time I cleaned it up was probably 8-9 months ago and I cleaned it up in a sink with water and a hairdryer (stupid me found out it gets hot REALLY quickly). Air compression blasts can't get rid of all the dust, but is there any other method aside from mine that does not take the whole day/weekend to get the Mugen cleaned up?


I will be cleaning mine this weekend (been about 9 months myself) I will be using a can of air so I'll let you know how efficient that is for me.


----------



## ehume

Dishwasher. Use a very small amount of DW detergent. It is designed to leave no residue or watermark behind. If your DW had a china or glassware or other gentle cycle, use that.


----------



## KoolGuy

Something i found effective was using Vinager and salt. Dip it in splash it around a bit then pull it out and using a har dryer on full blast full heat dry it. it comes out as good as new. And it only smells for about a week then you can put your nose against it and the smell will be gone.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


I will be cleaning mine this weekend (been about 9 months myself) I will be using a can of air so I'll let you know how efficient that is for me.


There are still some bits of dust left inside, even with compressed air, but it does get rid of most of the dust. Maybe I'm just anal.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Dishwasher. Use a very small amount of DW detergent. It is designed to leave no residue or watermark behind. If your DW had a china or glassware or other gentle cycle, use that.


I might try this out, but you're sure soaking the whole heatsink in water won't corrode or mess the heatsink up? I already did it once and I feel like it didn't perform up to par anymore.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoolGuy*


Something i found effective was using Vinager and salt. Dip it in splash it around a bit then pull it out and using a har dryer on full blast full heat dry it. it comes out as good as new. And it only smells for about a week then you can put your nose against it and the smell will be gone.


Don't traces of salt get stuck on the heatsink though?

BTW, thanks for all the tips guys!


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


[Dishwasher]
I might try this out, but you're sure soaking the whole heatsink in water won't corrode or mess the heatsink up? I already did it once and I feel like it didn't perform up to par anymore.


That's what the detergent is for: it causes water not to stand on the surfaces. Just putting a cooler in water would not work out so well.


----------



## KusH

Results:

Compressed air, doesn't remove some dust but does help a lot. I was just to lazy to take out my motherboard and take off the hsf to do any serious cleaning.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


Results:

Compressed air, doesn't remove some dust but does help a lot. I was just to lazy to take out my motherboard and take off the hsf to do any serious cleaning.


Awesome, I've gotten the same results from before, but I want everything out, so I can try to get 4ghz stable again. I can only get 3.8-3.9 stable now.

Any one got suggestions on good TIMM? I think AS-5 is good, but when I switched the original TIMM on my 4890 to AS-5, it ended up idling at 40Â°C instead of the mid 30Â°C's.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


Awesome, I've gotten the same results from before, but I want everything out, so I can try to get 4ghz stable again. I can only get 3.8-3.9 stable now.

Any one got suggestions on good TIMM? I think AS-5 is good, but when I switched the original TIMM on my 4890 to AS-5, it ended up idling at 40Â°C instead of the mid 30Â°C's.


80-way review
Indigo comparative review
SVC free shipping for TIM's


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
80-way review
Indigo comparative review
SVC free shipping for TIM's

Thanks for the links! So AS-5 is second best according to that review... hmm... I guess I'll just keep using it.


----------



## mushrooshi

Well, my second 1200rpm Scythe Slipstream arrived in, so I'm using that for my Push/Pull now. And instead of mounting the fans with zipties or rubber bands, I actually bent some paperclips to be similar to those fan clips cut in half. They worked.

I can't test out anything yet though, since my PSU is in RMA right now.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mushrooshi* 
Well, my second 1200rpm Scythe Slipstream arrived in, so I'm using that for my Push/Pull now. And instead of mounting the fans with zipties or rubber bands, I actually bent some paperclips to be similar to those fan clips cut in half. They worked.

I can't test out anything yet though, since my PSU is in RMA right now.

Now that is very cool.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mushrooshi* 
Well, my second 1200rpm Scythe Slipstream arrived in, so I'm using that for my Push/Pull now. And instead of mounting the fans with zipties or rubber bands, I actually bent some paperclips to be similar to those fan clips cut in half. They worked.

I can't test out anything yet though, since my PSU is in RMA right now.

Hey I did too! *high five*

Picture here


----------



## mushrooshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
Hey I did too! *high five*

Picture here

Wheeeeeee, thats ballin! I actually think thats the inspiration for my paperclip mounts, and I make a link to it on the first post


----------



## Lucky 23

Is 40c a high idle temp for my E8500? Im getting some new case fans so hopefully that will help.


----------



## Rutjoani

i think thats is pretty high man...im in a 28c room and im idling at 32-33c @1.36vcore i would try a reseat i know its a pain but worth a shot. An also if your Vcore is that of your sig it should be lower


----------



## Lucky 23

well i checked my ambient in bios and its around 35c..

It was running around 34c then started idling around 37c+. I cleaned the cpu and heatsink and put a very small amount of AS5 but still high around 40c during the day

Really well ill i might be able to go 1 notch lower on vcore but not much cuz i dont think it will pass prime95


----------



## Rutjoani

what? 35C ambient in your room? Or is that your System temp?(NB) if it doesnt get better after a day or 2(TIM curing) i say reseat man


----------



## Lucky 23

Yea 35c in the system, i got a small case. As soon as i take the side panel off it drops to 33c so i think i need some better air flow through my case.


----------



## Rutjoani

whats your full load temp on your CPU?


----------



## Lucky 23

well it must need to be reseated also because it use to idle at 34c and hit a max of 61c on intel burn test


----------



## Rutjoani

give it a day i say...see if the TIM just needs to cure


----------



## Rutjoani

And also if you have everest, If theres a huge gap between your CPU temp and your Core temp then theres certainly a contact problem between your Mugen and chip


----------



## fruitflavor

i'm waiting for my mobo to come back from warranty and wondering if these fans will do good job with mugen

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103052
seems pretty cheap and i see them mentioned frequently.


----------



## Rutjoani

I would opt for a higher cfm fan it seems you need fans with high cfm and static pressure preferably ultra kazes or some yate loons just my preference. Take some pressure to get the.air through them fins


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitflavor* 
i'm waiting for my mobo to come back from warranty and wondering if these fans will do good job with mugen

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103052
seems pretty cheap and i see them mentioned frequently.

"These are not the droids you're looking for."
Many cm fans have model numbers that start with R4. The ones you see mentioned all the time are these.


----------



## Rutjoani

those fans are 69CFM? they 35mm? with good static pressure?


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rutjoani*


those fans are 69CFM? they 35mm? with good static pressure?


Read the reviews. I used them in item 1. in my sig, but I have no way of directly measuring cfm or static pressure.


----------



## Rutjoani

im running 2 of these the 1900rpm version though kaze-jyuni 95cfm i think

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-059-_-Product


----------



## Kokin

I run two of the High-Speed Yate Loons, though if you care about noise, you can always throttle them down a bit. Got both for $8+shipping.

High-speed Yate Loon

Not sure how accurate this info is, but it's interesting research on the Yate Loons.

Yate Loon Roundup


----------



## Lostintyme

Lol, I want some of those ultra loud 200CFM fans.


----------



## CramComplex

As I am a member of the club I'm pulling my hair out right now because of my temps...










as you can see I've got a push/pull config with 2 scythe s-flex 1.6k rpm fans...

and here's where my frustration starts...with one push fan my temps are as follows:
idle: 24C
load: 31C~33C

and with the push/pull config here are my temps:
idle: 28C
load: 35C~40C

with only a modest OC from 2.8 to 3.0...using MX3 as my TIM and i've got 2x intakes and 2x exhausts...

srsly...i have no idea what's going on here...i would like to go atleast 3.5ghz with the mugen as seeing most of the members are clocking 3.5ghz to 4.0 ghz...


----------



## Lostintyme

Remember, every chip has different temps/clocks differently. What is the max temp for your CPU? What kind of voltage are you using? Are you sure the fan that's pulling isn't pushing?


----------



## Rutjoani

That is odd.....did you pull off the heatsink to put the push pull on?


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lostintyme* 
Remember, every chip has different temps/clocks differently. What is the max temp for your CPU? What kind of voltage are you using? Are you sure the fan that's pulling isn't pushing?

Taking a look at google...
AMD Athlon ii x4 640 Propus
Max Temp: 71C
Current voltage: 1.4v (Default 1.35v)

And yes, I'm pretty sure the fans are oriented at the right position

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rutjoani* 
That is odd.....did you pull off the heatsink to put the push pull on?

it is odd...you mean reseat the HSF for a push/pull config? no...i just added a new s-flex fan w/c is simmilar to the push fan


----------



## Lostintyme

Try taking your pull fan off and only plugging it in by itself. Feel which way it pushes.


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lostintyme* 
Try taking your pull fan off and only plugging it in by itself. Feel which way it pushes.

it is in the right orientation ~__~;; when i tested it w/o the pull fan...temps dropped from 27C idle to 24C idle (w/o the pull fan)


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucky 23* 
Is 40c a high idle temp for my E8500? Im getting some new case fans so hopefully that will help.

I think my arctic silver was old (3yrs +). I applied it twice and it was idling at 40c then put some no name brand thermal paste and its back to 35c


----------



## Rutjoani

Nice to hear Lucky congratz


----------



## ehume

According to the people who make AS5 you won't know how good your temps are with it until you have blasted it for 200 hours, with heat rises and drops. You won't know how good your mount is right away.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rutjoani* 
Nice to hear Lucky congratz

Yea and was able to get my vcore down 2 notches from 1.22 to 1.21 thanks for the tip.


----------



## KoolGuy

Hmm.. Im going to test this when i get my two fans but i think having a push push config on the mugen gives better results then push pull.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoolGuy* 
Hmm.. Im going to test this when i get my two fans but i think having a push push config on the mugen gives better results then push pull.

I wanna see your results. Should be interesting.


----------



## Rutjoani

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CramComplex* 
Taking a look at google...
AMD Athlon ii x4 640 Propus
Max Temp: 71C
Current voltage: 1.4v (Default 1.35v)

And yes, I'm pretty sure the fans are oriented at the right position

it is odd...you mean reseat the HSF for a push/pull config? no...i just added a new s-flex fan w/c is simmilar to the push fan

if the s flex fan is in the back you should switch that to the front and put the stock slip stream in the back i think the sflex has a stronger static pressure


----------



## Kokin

So a vertical push/pull setup works wonderfully, except when I'm playing games since it sucks all the hot air from the GPU on to the heatsink. I really wanted to make use of the 200mm top fan on my 902. :/

Either that or because I only put a rice grain sized amount of AS-5 and I didn't spread it thinly like I normally do and I just let the pressure spread it out.


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*


Well, my second 1200rpm Scythe Slipstream arrived in, so I'm using that for my Push/Pull now. And instead of mounting the fans with zipties or rubber bands, I actually bent some paperclips to be similar to those fan clips cut in half. They worked.

I can't test out anything yet though, since my PSU is in RMA right now.


Ach.. how did I miss this! And why didn't I think of it myself.. Almost ordered extra fan clips.. Good thing I went back a few pages, Cheers Mushrooshi.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokin* 
Either that or because I only put a rice grain sized amount of AS-5 and I didn't spread it thinly like I normally do and I just let the pressure spread it out.









Hmmmmm. Finally got around to the ol' classic, eh? And the old classic worked. Hmmmmm.

Congrats. Now you know how to do it every time.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
Hmmmmm. Finally got around to the ol' classic, eh? And the old classic worked. Hmmmmm.

Congrats. Now you know how to do it every time.

My temps are more or less the same though, gonna switch back to a horizontal orientation and see if it changes. I'm also planning on getting one of those blue LED Yate Loons in Jab-Tech to replace one of my Y.T. fans, since I accidently broke a blade off. Think it will perform the same as my Xoxide one?


----------



## ehume

I was referring to the grain of rice.

Ask Tator Tot about comparative YL fans. He's got way more experience than I have.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


I was referring to the grain of rice.

Ask Tator Tot about comparative YL fans. He's got way more experience than I have.


Ah, I usually only put that much AS-5 anyway.

For some reason, I feel like spreading it out is much better than the dot method. Before I would never feel my heatsink get hot, but now it easily gets hot when I game.


----------



## mushrooshi

I got some beautiful pics of my rig, and of the Mugen 2


----------



## Rutjoani

what fans you running in there mushrooshi?


----------



## Lostintyme

Says in his system they are Slipstreams.


----------



## Rutjoani

was speaking in rpm wise.....2x 1500 or 2x 1900?


----------



## Lucky 23

Where did you get extra clips for the fans?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucky 23* 
Where did you get extra clips for the fans?

Anartik has the Type A clips back in stock.
So does Koolertek. Those come with the cooler. The clips fasten onto the back side of the fans, like Megahalems clips.

Type B clips are for 38mm fans. They fasten onto the inside of the near flange of a fan.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*


Where did you get extra clips for the fans?


You can also use paperclips and just bend them to the same shape as the fan clips and use a rubberband to hold the side that doesn't have paperclips so you can hold the fans in place and reduce vibration!


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
Anartik has the Type A clips back in stock.
So does Koolertek. Those come with the cooler. The clips fasten onto the back side of the fans, like Megahalems clips.

Type B clips are for 38mm fans. They fasten onto the inside of the near flange of a fan.


Cool man thanks


----------



## tenkirulez

Hey guys, if the bottom of my mugen 2 has scratches, is that bad?


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tenkirulez* 
Hey guys, if the bottom of my mugen 2 has scratches, is that bad?

What do you mean by scratches? If they are machine marks then as long as its smooth then it should be fine, if not lap the heatsink.


----------



## tenkirulez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
What do you mean by scratches? If they are machine marks then as long as its smooth then it should be fine, if not lap the heatsink.

They don't look like machine marks more like random scratches in different directions and diagonal scratches, mostly within 5-6 cm from the edges. Is lapping hard?


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tenkirulez* 
They don't look like machine marks more like random scratches in different directions and diagonal scratches, mostly within 5-6 cm from the edges. *Is lapping hard?*

No, but time consuming, if you do it right it will take a few hours. Also depends on how you want the final product to be (mirror finish) or not.


----------



## tenkirulez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


No, but time consuming, if you do it right it will take a few hours. Also depends on how you want the final product to be (mirror finish) or not.


Awww, that sucks I don't think I have that time with school and all and I know I'll screw it up somehow. If I rub my finger over it and I feel no bump and its just smooth does that make it a machine mark?

Update: I used it anyway and at idle its at about 24 C and at full load its around 39 C and this is at stock clocks. Is that ok or should I lap it/ return and exchange.


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tenkirulez*


Awww, that sucks I don't think I have that time with school and all and I know I'll screw it up somehow. If I rub my finger over it and I feel no bump and its just smooth does that make it a machine mark?

Update: I used it anyway and at idle its at about 24 C and at full load its around 39 C and this is at stock clocks. Is that ok or should I lap it/ return and exchange.


It sounds like you're talking about the machine marks. Those temps are fine. What is your ambient temp in the room?


----------



## tenkirulez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


It sounds like you're talking about the machine marks. Those temps are fine. What is your ambient temp in the room?


Its about 22 C in this room and its on a test bench.


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tenkirulez* 
Its about 22 C in this room and its on a test bench.

Then those temps are great for that temp.


----------



## tenkirulez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KusH* 
Then those temps are great for that temp.

Awesome! Thanks a bunch man







. Appreciate it.


----------



## JorundJ

Alright, today I had the strangest thing with a mugen 2 rev b.

A mate brought over his rig and has got a Mugen 2 rev b and is using the scythe stock fan (hes running it on stock), so I thought, hey, lets slap a push/pull config with 2 GT ap15's on it and see how low we can push those temps. We hooked them up to the fan controller hes got, a scythe kaze master pro (same as me) , normal one with nobs, nothing fancy, shows rpm and temps.

We started to run them at like 800/900 rpm to see if it would already make a difference on the idle temp, fans quiet as hell of course, temps were ok, so we pushed them to 1400 rpm, but from 1200 I started to notice some kind of noise, hard to discribe, but it sounded like some kind of mechnical pur, quite highly pitched, perhaps similair to your avarage shaver. 
As you can geuss I was quite surprised because I use those fans all the time at max in my case and all I hear is the air blowing around. So we pushed them to max to see what would happen, wooyeah, even more noise. So we turned off the GT that was pulling, and tada, no more purring.







Quickly unclipped the fan, in fear that one of my Gt's was toast, turned it to max while holding it in my hand and, silient as ever, no buzzing, purring, nada.
So we cliped it back on, checked if it wasn't hitting anything and if it was nicely secured, everything seemed ok, but again noise above 1200 rpm!









What the hell is this? I'm 100% sure it's not my fan, is it the airflow or something? I'm sure push/pull cofigs on this cooler are as common as muck! It's almost _designed_ for it..

EDIT: _I'm sorry for the huge post, but "push/pull on mugen 2 makes noise" just didn't do it._


----------



## ehume

Mebbe you've turned your moogie into a musical instrument.


----------



## stimr2

Another member said he had the buzzing/purring sound with a push/pull config.

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...buzzing-2.html

I have it too. I use to have some Zalman ZM-F3s as push/pull and they would make that noise too. Right now I have Scythe S-Flex Gs and they're even louder. I'm using my Lamptron F-Touch to control my fans so that I don't get the buzz all time.


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Mebbe you've turned your moogie into a musical instrument.


Hehe,







yeah, this seems to be the case! Moogie, nice new name.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *stimr2*


Another member said he had the buzzing/purring sound with a push/pull config.

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...buzzing-2.html

I have it too. I use to have some Zalman ZM-F3s as push/pull and they would make that noise too. Right now I have Scythe S-Flex Gs and they're even louder. I'm using my Lamptron F-Touch to control my fans so that I don't get the buzz all time.


Right, good to know for sure it isn't my fan or something different. Cheers+ for sharing.









Little mystery tho, this person said that both fans make the buzzing, but only my pully makes all the noise, very strange.. Oh well, my friend got his stock back on which seems to be fine and, thank the gods, I've got my D14 installed so, phoei!


----------



## ehume

The Megatron sings with some fans too. I really wasn't kidding too much when I said you've turned your M2 into a musical instrument. Now you can do the Moogie Boogie.


----------



## JorundJ

The moogie doese boogie no more! We tried again! But I simply mounted the fan that as causing the problem on the bottom, so now to GT ap-15's are both pushing down to up and from right to left. Temps droped 6-7 solid C's on stress! (compaired to single push scythe stock) On max that is, and without any buzzing.

As for some info about the airflow.. You might think, hum, isn't it now pushing the hot air from the GPU through the cooler, well, yes, but his case, same as mine, also has got a bottom intake which directly delivers cool air to the cooler. Another nice factor for this push/push is, of course that the case also has got a top exhaust beside the standart rear one.

So it's clear that a strong push/pull on a mugen 2 rev b might cause a buzzing noise with GT's ap15 on both sides.

Cheers, J.


----------



## Kokin

I think the buzzing is caused by the pull blade hitting the fins of the Mugen. I had a Yate Loon doing that, but I accidentally broke a blade off and bought a new one. Lo and behold, it doesn't buzz anymore.


----------



## wargrafix

I got mine this evening! Wohoo...can't wait for the fans and IC D24


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JorundJ*


The moogie doese boogie no more! We tried again! But I simply mounted the fan that as causing the problem on the bottom, so now to GT ap-15's are both pushing down to up and from right to left. Temps droped 6-7 solid C's on stress! (compaired to single push scythe stock) On max that is, and without any buzzing.

As for some info about the airflow.. You might think, hum, isn't it now pushing the hot air from the GPU through the cooler, well, yes, but his case, same as mine, also has got a bottom intake which directly delivers cool air to the cooler. Another nice factor for this push/push is, of course that the case also has got a top exhaust beside the standart rear one.

So it's clear that a strong push/pull on a mugen 2 rev b might cause a buzzing noise with GT's ap15 on both sides.

Cheers, J.


Add me to PLEASE!

Questions I have after reading the last 80 some post on here is this, I'm going to be upgrading my CPU soon and want to have this cooler at it's best before hand. I have temps on a screen shot in sig link "PROOF". I'm considering a pair of GT AP-15's. From what I've read so far (other than the singing HS/F solution quote above) these would be my 1st choice but the price is almost equal to the cost of the cooler plus the risk of abnormal noise? Any opinions of a different/better setup, or is this the best bang for the buck? I'm a firm believer that you get what you pay for most of the time. Also had the thought of maybe running one AP-15 as pusher and using stock fan for pulling. How about some better ideas? What do you run?


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Sandman* 
Add me to PLEASE!

Questions I have after reading the last 80 some post on here is this, I'm going to be upgrading my CPU soon and want to have this cooler at it's best before hand. I have temps on a screen shot in sig link "PROOF". I'm considering a pair of GT AP-15's. From what I've read so far (other than the singing HS/F solution quote above) these would be my 1st choice but the price is almost equal to the cost of the cooler plus the risk of abnormal noise? Any opinions of a different/better setup, or is this the best bang for the buck? I'm a firm believer that you get what you pay for most of the time. Also had the thought of maybe running one AP-15 as pusher and using stock fan for pulling. How about some better ideas? What do you run?

Hey, well it depents on a few things.. first of all, tell me how your airflow is going in your case, because if you'll be able to put the fans on like I did with my friends case you wont have any issues with the buzzing noise. The mugen II is a very versatile cooler so you can adjust it and optimize it to the airflow in your case. Anyway, 2 AP 15's cost more then the mugie? Hum, how much is this in total? Because perhaps it's near the price of a better cooler? Like the Noctuas and Thermalrights? Another thing is that beside getting 2 Gt's you could also go for (I hope I've got this right) 2 Scythe S-flex's, they also seem to be highly recommened for this kind of cooling job.
Check it out and let me hear what you've come out with.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JorundJ* 
Hey, well it depents on a few things.. first of all, tell me how your airflow is going in your case, because if you'll be able to put the fans on like I did with my friends case you wont have any issues with the buzzing noise. The mugen II is a very versatile cooler so you can adjust it and optimize it to the airflow in your case. Anyway, 2 AP 15's cost more then the mugie? Hum, how much is this in total? Because perhaps it's near the price of a better cooler? Like the Noctuas and Thermalrights? Another thing is that beside getting 2 Gt's you could also go for (I hope I've got this right) 2 Scythe S-flex's, they also seem to be highly recommened for this kind of cooling job.
Check it out and let me hear what you've come out with.

Just ordered 2 GT AP-15's today and will let you know how they do later mid week or so. Pricey with shipping, http://www.dangerden.com/store/gentl...rpm-ap-15.html but not as bad as the dang clips I wanted too. Shipping was more than the clips as usual. God I hate that! But just didn't want zip ties on my cooler lol.


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Sandman* 
Just ordered 2 GT AP-15's today and will let you know how they do later mid week or so. Pricey with shipping, http://www.dangerden.com/store/gentl...rpm-ap-15.html but not as bad as the dang clips I wanted too. Shipping was more than the clips as usual. God I hate that! But just didn't want zip ties on my cooler lol.

Hey Sandman, I see you took my recommendation of the Scythe Mugen 2.

Anyway, do you guys think this fan would work in a push pull with the stock Slipstream? http://www.xoxide.com/yate-loon-highspeed-120.html


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lostintyme* 
Hey Sandman, I see you took my recommendation of the Scythe Mugen 2.

Anyway, do you guys think this fan would work in a push pull with the stock Slipstream? http://www.xoxide.com/yate-loon-highspeed-120.html

If you're going to stick with the Slip Stream, why not buy another? That way you can control both with a PWM Y-cable. Slip Stream PWM Fan: Here. Here. Here.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lostintyme*


Hey Sandman, I see you took my recommendation of the Scythe Mugen 2.

Anyway, do you guys think this fan would work in a push pull with the stock Slipstream? http://www.xoxide.com/yate-loon-highspeed-120.html


I bought those Yate Loon High Speed fans from Xoxide before. Their fans are decent, but are of low quality compared to the "true" Yate Loons. I bought two from Xoxide and had one break on me or rather I broke one at the cost of a lot of pain on my finger.

So I ended up buying another two from Sidewinders and the difference is quite obvious. The blades were lighter yet more durable (didn't break by accidentally touching it with my finger like the Xoxide one did) and the coils inside were slightly larger. I wanted to test them out by running both side by side at the same time and putting my face in front of each one. The Sidewinder does push slightly more air and had a "quieter" motor. Both are loud, but it seemed like the Xoxide one was louder because of it's motor, while the Sidewinder one was loud because of the wind it was pushing through.

Source: http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...-round-up.html

Regardless of what you buy, try and lubricate them before putting it on your system. The fan(s) will run so much better.

Good luck and cheers!


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JorundJ*


Hey, well it depents on a few things.. first of all, tell me how your airflow is going in your case, because if you'll be able to put the fans on like I did with my friends case you wont have any issues with the buzzing noise. The mugen II is a very versatile cooler so you can adjust it and optimize it to the airflow in your case. Anyway, 2 AP 15's cost more then the mugie? Hum, how much is this in total? Because perhaps it's near the price of a better cooler? Like the Noctuas and Thermalrights? Another thing is that beside getting 2 Gt's you could also go for (I hope I've got this right) 2 Scythe S-flex's, they also seem to be highly recommened for this kind of cooling job.
Check it out and let me hear what you've come out with.


My M59 NZXT has a 69cfm Enermax Magma rear exhaust, 140mm Enermax UCTB14 RT in the top, rear exhaust mount location, 44cfm Enermax front intake and the stock 44cfm side panel fan. Ordered 2 GT AP-15's and some fan clips on Monday (11am), had them in my hands on Weds at 11am (Thanks Nathan). Here's what I noticed temp wise.
Stock Mugen II fan idle was 33-34c, max temp w/Prime95 30 minutes was 42c, mobo ran at 27c
With 1 AP-15 installed, idle dropped to 31c and max of 39c w/same 30 min of P95, mobo ran 25c (w/no increase). Both these test runs had all 4 case fans on full (which is normal) and didn't notice any increased noise at all, it's fairly quiet IMO.
After connecting pull fan, because of open top exhaust with the 140mm silent Enermax installed, there was very noticeable increase of air flow/noise against the 120mm rear exhaust fan.
Temps dropped at idle, to 30c and max, of 38c. Not a huge decline but here's what I noticed next.
Because of the pull fan blowing on the rear case exhaust and making such an increase of noise I wanted to see how this push/pull setup would fair against lowering all the case fan rpm's.
Using the Crosshair IV Fan expert Utility (Oh SOO nice







) I dialed all 4 case fans down to "Silent Mode" which I believe uses 55% original rpm and had to look inside to see if things where actually still turning. WOW truly quiet! Absolutely NO AP-15 noise at all running 100% and the Magma just seemed to leave the room. 
With "Silent Mode" on case fans only, idles at 31c (31-32c normal working load) and only briefly spikes to 39c while maintaining 38c w/P95 after 30 minutes (ambient room of 22c) on my current OC listed in sig. The mobo temp is back up to 28c but I'll be playing with the side cover fan rpm to cure that.
Just for the record, no singing Mugen for me, I'm very pleased. I wonder if those having that trouble are using zip ties instead of the clips. Now I really can't wait till the 1090T comes to join in the play time.


----------



## ehume

Sandman - IMO you'd do better to remove the rear grill and let the M2's pull fan be your case exhaust. See item 2. in my sig to see how that works. It's surprisingly effective.


----------



## The Sandman

Very interesting read you have there, thanks for sharing. I can easily see/understand the theory after what I've just witnessed in my situation after installing the P/P. I've seen that thread before while browsing through here, and before the latest addition it never really sank in completely. Makes a lot more sense now. Just when you think you found a complete solution, things go click and you realize the job has only just begun. Looks like I'll have something more to tinker with after reading your thread, which is a big plus considering the season which is now in full force all around us "HO HO HO", and that very much wanted 1090T probably won't happen till after it's all over lol. I wonder if Santa ever reads these, I hope so!!!


----------



## ehume

Gack!

I've just mounted my Mugen 2 for the first time. Of the six different heatsinks I have mounted in the past fourteen months, this was the most difficult.

To any lurking Scythe reps: I can no longer recommend this cooler until you change your execrable mounting system.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
Gack!

I've just mounted my Mugen 2 for the first time. Of the six different heatsinks I have mounted in the past fourteen months, this was the most difficult.

To any lurking Scythe reps: I can no longer recommend this cooler until you change your execrable mounting system.

It wasn't too bad first time I installed it, especially considering it was the first-ever heatsink I ever mounted/first build I have ever done. It's definitely not easy, but there are plenty of videos and guides out there that demonstrate how to do it in a few minutes. Though I definitely agree with an easier mounting system, this cooler performs like the top air coolers, so I would still recommend it.


----------



## pipnasty

Hello!

Between Rev A and B, Rev A would be the better choice for LGA 775? Rev B looks difficult to install.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pipnasty* 
Hello!

Between Rev A and B, Rev A would be the better choice for LGA 775? Rev B looks difficult to install.

I don't think there's any difference, aside from the retention clips for LGA 1156.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


It wasn't too bad first time I installed it, especially considering it was the first-ever heatsink I ever mounted/first build I have ever done. It's definitely not easy, but there are plenty of videos and guides out there that demonstrate how to do it in a few minutes. Though I definitely agree with an easier mounting system, this cooler performs like the top air coolers, so I would still recommend it.


I had great concerns about smearing my TIM. Even the mount for the CM Z600R was better than this.

And then there are the fan clips. Try to stay away from Type B's if you can.


----------



## ehume

After mounting my M2 to my mb, I installed it in my case. Then I learned that my Asus P7P55D-E Pro will only control fans with PWM. The cheapest P55 gigabyte mb controls fans with both pwm and Voltage. I was disappointed, to say the least: no GT's unless I wanted to use that at full throttle all the time.

So, what pwm fans did I have? Blade Master's, but they're a bit loud. So how about a 140mm TR TY-140? Would it fit? Yes:










Note that the TY-1400 is held on by Scythe Type B clips: Extra Type A clips were not available when I ordered these.

Oblique angle:










Note that if I use a fan controller I will not have room for my pretty pair of 80mm fans.

Anyway, I proved that you can use a TY-140 as a pull fan on the M2 without chopping up the fan (necessary to use it with an NH-D14).


----------



## wargrafix

anybody have clear video or instructions for the 2100?


----------



## wargrafix

Ok, installed it. pics of the mount will go up as soon as I can find my data cable.

I giving this one a low rating. First, the mounting was a terrible experience. took long and the install process was difficult. Very difficult for 1 person. Instructions were poor. Performance is so-so.


----------



## KusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wargrafix;11808104*
> Ok, installed it. pics of the mount will go up as soon as I can find my data cable.
> 
> I giving this one a low rating. First, the mounting was a terrible experience. took long and the install process was difficult. Very difficult for 1 person. Instructions were poor. Performance is so-so.


Here's the easy way to mount the mugen 2...

Take the Mugen 2, turn it upside down so that the caps on on a hard surface.

Next, flip your motherboard over and then mount the motherboard to the mugen. Screw 1/4-1/2 way on the first screw. Now screw in the opposite side in the same amount. Repeat that step until all screws are half way screwed in then tighten them all until you're finished. It should really only take <5 minutes to get the mugen 2 on and thats with applying the thermal paste.

Also, it's easiest if the motherboard isn't in the the case as well.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wargrafix;11808104*
> Ok, installed it. pics of the mount will go up as soon as I can find my data cable.
> 
> I giving this one a low rating. First, the mounting was a terrible experience. took long and the install process was difficult. Very difficult for 1 person. Instructions were poor. Performance is so-so.


Remove it and try again. I was very leery of my own first try. I got lucky and it cools well, but I saw several points where I could easily have messed up my mount. I'm dreading what I'll find when I change heatsinks. The TIM will probably be all over the place.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KusH;11808401*
> Here's the easy way to mount the mugen 2...
> 
> Take the Mugen 2, turn it upside down so that the caps on on a hard surface.
> 
> Next, flip your motherboard over and then mount the motherboard to the mugen. Screw 1/4-1/2 way on the first screw. Now screw in the opposite side in the same amount. Repeat that step until all screws are half way screwed in then tighten them all until you're finished. It should really only take <5 minutes to get the mugen 2 on and thats with applying the thermal paste.
> 
> Also, it's easiest if the motherboard isn't in the the case as well.


I think you have described the best way to go.


----------



## wargrafix

I redid the sink, and the tim was good luckily on the first application. did it from scratch. There need to be videos. Also, it would seem my northbridge fan is quite dead. But that is a separate issue.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KusH;11808401*
> Here's the easy way to mount the mugen 2...
> 
> Take the Mugen 2, turn it upside down so that the caps on on a hard surface.
> 
> Next, flip your motherboard over and then mount the motherboard to the mugen. Screw 1/4-1/2 way on the first screw. Now screw in the opposite side in the same amount. Repeat that step until all screws are half way screwed in then tighten them all until you're finished. It should really only take <5 minutes to get the mugen 2 on and thats with applying the thermal paste.
> 
> Also, it's easiest if the motherboard isn't in the the case as well.


That's the way I did it when I had the Mugen. As long as you've got steady hands, it should be easy to do it by yourself.


----------



## Toine3

Just a correction on this because the fan on a mugen2 revB seems to be changed into a 1300rpm fan, like you can check on the Scythe website. http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/cpu-cooler/mugen-2-rev-b.html

hope the topic starter can change this.

Does anybody know what extra temp drop a second identical fan will give on the revB


----------



## KusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toine3;11832829*
> Just a correction on this because the fan on a mugen2 revB seems to be changed into a 1300rpm fan, like you can check on the Scythe website. http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/cpu-cooler/mugen-2-rev-b.html
> 
> hope the topic starter can change this.
> 
> Does anybody know what extra temp drop a second identical fan will give on the revB


I'd say a few degrees, probably not too awful much considering the fans you get with the mugen IMO suck.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toine3;11832829*
> Just a correction on this because the fan on a mugen2 revB seems to be changed into a 1300rpm fan, like you can check on the Scythe website. http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/cpu-cooler/mugen-2-rev-b.html
> 
> hope the topic starter can change this.
> 
> Does anybody know what extra temp drop a second identical fan will give on the revB


Can't say what a second stock fan would do but I recently installed two Gentle Typhoon AP-15's (1850 rpm) on my Rev B and you'd never even know their running it's so quiet.

555 x2 BE 4043GHz @ 1.476v, NB=2869MHz, HT=2087MHz, Dram 1739MHz 7-8-7-24-40-T1 @ 1.5v

CPU dropped 4-5c on normal work load, and from 44c down to 38c under full load with Prime95 on a 24 hr run. I'm really impressed. Now testing how well/bad it will hold up on my new 1090T once I get it OC'd here. As I'm writing this with the 1090T just installed, it's currently running (Asus PC Probe and HWMonitor) both say CPU temp (NOT core temp) of 29c. But that's at stock clock with C&Q off. Time to see how it will hold up as I get started OC'ing this bad boy lol. Pm me if you'd like to know how well it holds up!


----------



## palebrand

Ok, installed it. pics of the mount will go up as soon as I can find my data cable.


----------



## Scrimstar

Hey guys, I'm really considering to buy a Scythe Mugen. Should I get Mugen 2 with stock fan OR Armageddon with a Yate Loon? My budget is $45

http://www.directron.com/scmg2100.html
https://www.jab-tech.com/Prolimatech...k-pr-4642.html


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*


Hey guys, I'm really considering to buy a Scythe Mugen. Should I get Mugen 2 with stock fan OR Armageddon with a Yate Loon? My budget is $45

http://www.directron.com/scmg2100.html
https://www.jab-tech.com/Prolimatech...k-pr-4642.html


At that price you could get a Mugen 2 with dual Yate Loons.


----------



## ehume

That's a great price for the Mugen 2. Jump on it.


----------



## venson

So i have a little issue with the cpu, to top of the cpu is un-straight, and its a bit hot... 50°c idle, at stock voltage... I have adjusted the thermal paste, like advised, just a grain. And i have two question. What should i do with the top of cpu? And is it important, how i turn my mugen? I have it like this:









Or should i turn it?


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venson;11864597*
> So i have a little issue with the cpu, to top of the cpu is un-straight, and its a bit hot... 50°c idle, at stock voltage... I have adjusted the thermal paste, like advised, just a grain. And i have two question. What should i do with the top of cpu? And is it important, how i turn my mugen? I have it like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or should i turn it?


Turn it the other way, it will carry the hot air out faster.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venson;11864597*
> So i have a little issue with the cpu, to top of the cpu is un-straight, and its a bit hot... 50°c idle, at stock voltage... I have adjusted the thermal paste, like advised, just a grain. And i have two question. What should i do with the top of cpu? And is it important, how i turn my mugen? I have it like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or should i turn it?


You are pushing air into the narrow end of the M2. I once saw a study a guy did, comparing wide side vs narrow end. Pushing air through the wide side was much better.

Another way to improve performance is to improve case airflow. Cut out the rear grill. Then compare temps with and without the rear fan. The rear fan may not make any difference to your heatsink's performance, and just add noise. Also, try putting that rear fan on the back of your M2 as a pull fan. It will make more of a difference there.

And do see item 2 in my sig.


----------



## wargrafix

Well the current temps on a 32 degrees day are:
CPU: 37
Mobo: 36
Cores: 47-52

Not bad me thinks.
Gpu rocks at 63. Its a 480 SC so I am happy as hell.


----------



## venson

Hm, ill try with that, but i dont have any clamps for another fan. I'll try improvising, but the heatsink when i touch it it really cool, and the cpu sensor says 24°c, but the cores are at 45-51 degress (one core is 45, the others are 51?) I think my top of the cpu is uneven, is it good if i straighten it with something?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venson;11874420*
> Hm, ill try with that, but i dont have any clamps for another fan. I'll try improvising, but the heatsink when i touch it it really cool, and the cpu sensor says 24°c, but the cores are at 45-51 degress (one core is 45, the others are 51?) I think my top of the cpu is uneven, is it good if i straighten it with something?


1. Here.
2. You may have an issue under the ihs (Integrated heatspreader - the cpu cover).
3. If the top of your cpu is uneven - is it so uneven that heatsinks cannot work properly? Or is it small variations that can be smoothed out by lapping?


----------



## venson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;11874557*
> 3. If the top of your cpu is uneven - is it so uneven that heatsinks cannot work properly?


I think yes, if one core i so different than the others. I've seen many people complain about overheating at stock temperatures, so i think the problem is in uneven IHS =)


----------



## c20h25n3o

Finally a member of this club. Just ordered the Mugen 2 rev.B with 2 Gentle Typhoons (1850RPM).

Just a quick question, what is the best way to power these two? One on the CPU fan connector and the other on PWR? Will both run the same speed?
Or should I really get a fan controller? (hope not, just spent enough on the cooler + 2 fans).


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c20h25n3o;11935927*
> Finally a member of this club. Just ordered the Mugen 2 rev.B with 2 Gentle Typhoons (1850RPM).
> 
> Just a quick question, what is the best way to power these two? One on the CPU fan connector and the other on PWR? Will both run the same speed?
> Or should I really get a fan controller? (hope not, just spent enough on the cooler + 2 fans).


This. Just cut one yellow wire so both fans don't try to report their rpm's to the mb.


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;11936051*
> This. Just cut one yellow wire so both fans don't try to report their rpm's to the mb.


I thought blue was the RPM sensor? And yellow was 12V, red was 5V and black was ground.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lostintyme;11936357*
> I thought blue was the RPM sensor? And yellow was 12V, red was 5V and black was ground.


If you look carefully at this the plugs of this Y-cable, you will see that the third wire is yellow.

In fan wires there is no standard color system except that black = ground. You go by position. That said, the most common colors are:

Wire 1 = ground (always black)
Wire 2 = 12v (usually red)
Wire 3 = RPM reporter (often yellow)
Wire 4 = PWM control (varies; sometimes blue)

Scythe fan cables are always black-red-yellow. The cables on the TY-140 don't even have 12v = red. Go figure.

On Molex cables, the color is standardized: black = ground, yellow = 12v, red = 5v. A separate standard.


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;11936486*
> If you look carefully at this the plugs of this Y-cable, you will see that the third wire is yellow.
> 
> In fan wires there is no standard color system except that black = ground. You go by position. That said, the most common colors are:
> 
> Wire 1 = ground (always black)
> Wire 2 = 12v (usually red)
> Wire 3 = RPM reporter (often yellow)
> Wire 4 = PWM control (varies; sometimes blue)
> 
> Scythe fan cables are always black-red-yellow. The cables on the TY-140 don't even have 12v = red. Go figure.
> 
> On Molex cables, the color is standardized: black = ground, yellow = 12v, red = 5v. A separate standard.


Oh...

I thought it was the same because the 24pin, 6 pins, EPS12V, and molexes all had the same wire colors for what the wire supplied. I guess it's different for fans.


----------



## c20h25n3o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;11936051*
> This. Just cut one yellow wire so both fans don't try to report their rpm's to the mb.


And then both fans spin at the same speed given by the mobo?? Damn it, I hope I don't have this again and pay another 6 euro for delivery.


----------



## c20h25n3o

Hmm, I can't find this on any Dutch/Serbian site..
Are there any other solutions? What happens if I attach one to the CPU and the other to PWR?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;11936051*
> This. Just cut one yellow wire so both fans don't try to report their rpm's to the mb.


Why not use the POWER header? Would this cause issues of some kind? I've had my AP-15's running like that. 1st fan ("cpu push") connected to cpu fan header while the 2nd fan ("cpu pull") is connected to the Power header. And yes there is a slight variation (floating rpm) but I took that as being normal for a fan sense all my fans do it, and yes they are all connected to mobo. I'm also using the ASUS FanXpert to adjust them as needed. Maybe this is where I'm confused, this utility works on all the case fans but NOT either of the 2 AP-15's and I was guessing that was because they are not PWM fans. Is this correct?

If so, what does it take to adjust the GT's as I'll be getting a Rasa RS360 which I'll have 3 AP-15's installed on and can only imagine I'd want to be able to adjust them either with a utility or controller.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;11937144*
> Why not use the POWER header? Would this cause issues of some kind? I've had my AP-15's running like that. 1st fan ("cpu push") connected to cpu fan header while the 2nd fan ("cpu pull") is connected to the Power header. And yes there is a slight variation (floating rpm) but I took that as being normal for a fan sense all my fans do it, and yes they are all connected to mobo. I'm also using the ASUS FanXpert to adjust them as needed. Maybe this is where I'm confused, this utility works on all the case fans but NOT either of the 2 AP-15's and I was guessing that was because they are not PWM fans. Is this correct?
> 
> If so, what does it take to adjust the GT's as I'll be getting a Rasa RS360 which I'll have 3 AP-15's installed on and can only imagine I'd want to be able to adjust them either with a utility or controller.


I have also run fans from my POWER header, and from every other fan header, and from Molex. They all work.

If you have a Gigabyte board you can control your fan speed from the mb via Voltage control (selection in BIOS) and a Y-cable. As.s is WPM-only. Other mb's - you'll have to check.

Sunbeam is bringing out a fan controller that will convert a MB's PWM signal to varying Voltage to control fans like the current Gentle Typhoons. That will allow you to run all the GT's you want, since the AP-15's pull 1 Watt running, 4.3 Watts to start (83mAmp, 360mAmp).


----------



## Toine3

I'm getting a Mugen2 rev B, for my new rig and I want to go for the push pull combination using 2 stock fans. So I need a second but the same Scythe fan. According to Ehume at http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/527713-scythe-mugen-2-information-center-club-133.html
there a 3 types available [at his link], but to me it seems they all have different codes.
SY1225SL12LM-p according to Scythe website this is the stock fan.
SY1225SL12HPVS
SY1225SL12HPVC
So what the difference here.
Scythe website: http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/cpu-cooler/mugen-2-rev-b.html


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toine3;11946562*
> I'm getting a Mugen2 rev B, for my new rig and I want to go for the push pull combination using 2 stock fans. So I need a second but the same Scythe fan. According to Ehume at http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/527713-scythe-mugen-2-information-center-club-133.html
> there a 3 types available [at his link], but to me it seems they all have different codes.
> SY1225SL12LM-p according to Scythe website this is the stock fan.
> SY1225SL12HPVS
> SY1225SL12HPVC
> So what the difference here.
> Scythe website: http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/cpu-cooler/mugen-2-rev-b.html


the stock is 1.3k RPM but has a 4pin mobo connector
SY1225SL12HPVS is 1.5k RPM
SY1225SL12HPVC is 1.9k RPM

so the only difference is speed and noise...

IMHO i'd pair 2 of these for a good p/p config: http://www.ncixus.com/products/30749/SFF21G/Scythe/

as they last twice as long as the ones mentioned above.

[edit]

the Rev2 i think has better fin design and is designed for low RPM fans to cool effectively...so far i'm not using a p/p on my mugen except i replaced the p/p config for a shrouded config and lowered my s-flex 1.9k rpm to a lower speed via fan controller and the difference is about 4*C to 5*C cooler than a p/p config but that's just my setup


----------



## Toine3

So the stock is the SY1225SL12LM-P !!!! Thanks for helping, I was not sure here.


----------



## SpeedyVT

I've got one too its freakn kick ass!


----------



## Dim7

will fit the mugen 2 (Long a part of parallel graphics card) on the ASUS Rampage III Gene ?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toine3;11946562*
> I'm getting a Mugen2 rev B, for my new rig and I want to go for the push pull combination using 2 stock fans. So I need a second but the same Scythe fan. According to Ehume at http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/527713-scythe-mugen-2-information-center-club-133.html
> there a 3 types available [at his link], but to me it seems they all have different codes.
> SY1225SL12LM-p according to Scythe website this is the stock fan.
> SY1225SL12HPVS
> SY1225SL12HPVC
> So what the difference here.
> Scythe website: http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/cpu-cooler/mugen-2-rev-b.html


When I did my fan testing last year there was no PWM Slip Stream. Now there are two PWM Slip Streams, and the lower speed fan - the -M model - is the stock fan.

To add a fan to the Mugen 2 you will need an extra set of clips, either Scythe Type A (a little easier to use, compatible with 25mm fans) or Scythe Type B (compatible with any fan that has open corners).

I am using a TY-140 for my pull fan. I have them joined with this PWM Y-cable. You ought to be able to find something similar in the Netherlands. Just make sure that if there are two rpm reporting wires, cut one of them so you don't have two fans reporting rpm to your motherboard.


----------



## Miz3r

Hi guys im getting the Mugen2 for my phenom chip and was wondering what would be a good 120ml fan to put on it, i have only got these blue led akasa fans and know they wont do very good for cooling, so what would be the best fan to put on?


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miz3r*


Hi guys im getting the Mugen2 for my phenom chip and was wondering what would be a good 120ml fan to put on it, i have only got these blue led akasa fans and know they wont do very good for cooling, so what would be the best fan to put on?


Define "best", do you mean the best performance fan to cool the heatsink or do you mean the best performance/noise ratio fan?

If you want the best performing fan I'd suggest a 120x38mm fan by delta, san ace, nidec, or a scythe ultra kaze 3000rpm fan.

For best performance with low noise, most people suggest yate loon medium or high speed fans.

I personally had 2 ultra kaze 3000rpm fans in push/pull on my mugen 2, which worked very well.

I personally suggest getting 2 ultra kazes and a 25mm shroud setup so it would be like this:

Fan>heatsink>shroud>fan

The shroud would be on the fan that's pushing air through the cooler.

If you're not sure what a shroud is, it is basically a fan with out the innards and looks like this:










This guy used 2 shrouds, one before each fan.

This helps reduce hotspots that the fan can create due to the motor.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miz3r*


Hi guys im getting the Mugen2 for my phenom chip and was wondering what would be a good 120ml fan to put on it, i have only got these blue led akasa fans and know they wont do very good for cooling, so what would be the best fan to put on?


I'd consider a pair of Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15's in a push pull setup. They can be hard to find in stock but oh so quiet and the static pressure doesn't get any better. Only down side is no PWM control but you won't need to dial these down because they are so quiet!


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miz3r;11970057*
> Hi guys im getting the Mugen2 for my phenom chip and was wondering what would be a good 120ml fan to put on it, i have only got these blue led akasa fans and know they wont do very good for cooling, so what would be the best fan to put on?


GELID fans are good too, I have one $30.00 Wing 12 PL and it's one of the best fans out there. 4 really bright LEDs, UV Blue sensitivity, 80CFM and 26DB max. Awesome fan overall.


----------



## ehume

I haven't started to test the Mugen 2, but I did test a bunch of fans on the Megahalems. See item 1 in my sig.


----------



## The Sandman

Anyone have an idea of how much (if any) of a temp change if a shroud was installed on the intake side (or both sides) using GT AP-15's P/P on a Mugen II?

The P/P setup worked great for a PHII 555 BE at 4043MHz (38c max), but now running a 1090T and ready to just go with a Rasa360 due to insufficient cooling, 55c max w/Prime95 while OC'd to 4043 at 1.4125v and have room to move with better cooling.

Just thought I'd try it before taking the plunge, at least for informational purposes for others running this setup.


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;*
> insufficient cooling


I'm so glad I live in Maine at this time of year, when my mobo was here I saw my 1090T could play BC2 and still be at 9C. WITHOUT the Mugen 2. Now that I have fans for push pull+ Mugen will be installed(got a $30.00 Gelid Wing 12-PL fan, one of the best out there, it pushes 80CFM while staying at 26DB) I will see this thing probably loading at around under 10C(20C when heavy overclocked). Insufficient cooling isn't here, on a Rasa 240 I would probably load at like 5C lol


----------



## Tamriel

I got new mugen 2 rev B ^_^
cool very well


----------



## yakub0

I recently bought a Mugen 2 and I'm very impressed









My average temps for my Katana III under load at 3.6GHZ and 1.375v was about 54c at full load.

With the Mugen 2, I got 3.8GHz at 1.45v and it only gets up to 40c.

Just for fun I put my chip at 4GHz at 1.525v and stressed it and after about 30 minutes it balanced out to 47c under full load. (crashed after an hour)

I couldn't be happier with the performance of this cooler


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;11991008*
> Anyone have an idea of how much (if any) of a temp change if a shroud was installed on the intake side (or both sides) using GT AP-15's P/P on a Mugen II?
> 
> The P/P setup worked great for a PHII 555 BE at 4043MHz (38c max), but now running a 1090T and ready to just go with a Rasa360 due to insufficient cooling, 55c max w/Prime95 while OC'd to 4043 at 1.4125v and have room to move with better cooling.
> 
> Just thought I'd try it before taking the plunge, at least for informational purposes for others running this setup.


Here's the updated info after installing the shroud on the push side,
using 2 GT AP-15's plus one shroud With the exact same Vcore as listed above and a increased CPU/NB Voltage of .0835v (1.3125 to 1.396v now) the idle temp has lowered 2c (currently idles at 29c) and the max under load temp with Prime95 for 24 hrs had two very quick spikes (for a total of maybe 20 seconds) up to 54c, but the average loaded running temp was between 49-52c. Before the shroud was added, it would have a average loaded running temp of 53-55 (56c max as a spike).

So in short I'm saying the shroud lowered temps at idle by 2c, and under load by 2-3c. Hope this info will help someone in the future! Now let me see if I can go for a higher OC with this setup and stay under 55c lol.


----------



## Miz3r

anybody know how this 120ml fan would do on a mugen2?

http://www.guru3d.com/news/zalman-zmsf3-fans-with-shark-fin-blade-design/


----------



## Tamriel

How to install mugen better ?


----------



## Elohim

The Scythe Mugen III is coming soon.

Also look at a few pics of the new Scythe Susanoo

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,808468/Monsterkuehler-Scythe-Susanoo-mit-vier-100-mm-Lueftern-im-PCGH-Testlabor/Luftkuehlung/News/bildergalerie/?iid=1481006

Top Blow Cooler with 4x 100mm fans lol


----------



## KusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim;12088395*
> The Scythe Mugen III is coming soon.
> 
> Also look at a few pics of the new Scythe Susanoo
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,808468/Monsterkuehler-Scythe-Susanoo-mit-vier-100-mm-Lueftern-im-PCGH-Testlabor/Luftkuehlung/News/bildergalerie/?iid=1481006
> 
> Top Blow Cooler with 4x 100mm fans lol


That looks like my Coolermaster GeminII


----------



## mushrooshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim;12088395*
> The Scythe Mugen III is coming soon.
> 
> Also look at a few pics of the new Scythe Susanoo
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,808468/Monsterkuehler-Scythe-Susanoo-mit-vier-100-mm-Lueftern-im-PCGH-Testlabor/Luftkuehlung/News/bildergalerie/?iid=1481006
> 
> Top Blow Cooler with 4x 100mm fans lol


Pics of Mugen III?


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tamriel*


 
How to install mugen better ?


That's the way I always had mine mounted.


----------



## Tamriel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KusH;12093318*
> That's the way I always had mine mounted.


Do you have on the case vibration by hdd's ?


----------



## Tamriel

Is it normal for my amd CPU ?
on my old cooler (TMG A2) core temps were below 80С

CPU under load*

I build many comps but such temps i saw only on old CPU's
Am i right ?


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tamriel;12099745*
> 
> Is it normal for my amd CPU ?
> on my old cooler (TMG A2) core temps were below 80С
> 
> CPU under load*
> 
> I build many comps but such temps i saw only on old CPU's
> Am i right ?


Athlon X2 5600 is old from my opinion at least.


----------



## Tamriel

Yes








I'm looking for athlon X4 635
it heats not much


----------



## Lostintyme

I am finally getting rid of the stock Mugen fan. It is too loud, but when turned down to reasonable sound it pushes barely anything. Thank god for GELID fans which push 80CFM at 20DB, the stock fan will become an HD fan for now.

Also, I am going to be putting a couple of these right above my mugen, one for giving cool air to my intake of the Mugen, which pushes it through then my pull fan will pull the heat towards the exhaust, and my top fan will help the exhaust but not completely take over because the second top fan would only be pulling at about 40CFM while exhaust will pull it's full 80CFM. If the second top fan took over then the first one would start sucking the hot air the second was outputting. Here's a pic, for all of you who didn't understand:









The middle with the red is the Mugen. Blue=cool, orange=average, yellow=warm and red=hot.


----------



## KusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tamriel;12097411*
> Do you have on the case vibration by hdd's ?


Definitely have some, but the drives themselves don't vibrate much.


----------



## Tamriel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lostintyme*


http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/1684/1060029.jpg


I think you install too many fans








Try to remove back side fan and install "push", "pull" fans top. And right top fan do exhaust


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tamriel*


I think you install too many fans








Try to remove back side fan and install "push", "pull" fans top. And right top fan do exhaust


Cooling performance would be worse, I'd be losing my exhaust fan and the air from my pull fan might not necessarily pull air directly into my top right fan, it would half to run louder=me sadder as I hate loud fans.


----------



## ehume

Time to stop with "hot air rises." Air goes where you push it. That's what fans are for.

First principle: put the coolest air where you want objects to be cooled.

This means that when have a cooler that moves air front to back and you make a top intake at the forward top fan position, you get 5c better cooling than when you have a top exhaust. Why? Because the air rising from the bottom has been warmed by other components in the case. Air brought in from the top, OTOH, is fresh - has not been warmed.

Be sure to block off the rear top fan position. Otherwise you can get air recirculation between the forward and rear top fans.

Next: no exhaust fans. Cut out your rear grill so the air can move freely. Then, with no fan there to make noise, you have a quiet way for the air to get out. Otherwise, an exhaust fan may not move enough air to fully exhaust the case. With no exhaust fan you never need worry about this.

Here is my setup:










Air goes where you blow it.


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Time to stop with "hot air rises." Air goes where you push it. That's what fans are for.

First principle: put the coolest air where you want objects to be cooled.

This means that when have a cooler that moves air front to back and you make a top intake at the forward top fan position, you get 5c better cooling than when you have a top exhaust. Why? Because the air rising from the bottom has been warmed by other components in the case. Air brought in from the top, OTOH, is fresh - has not been warmed.

Be sure to block off the rear top fan position. Otherwise you can get air recirculation between the forward and rear top fans.

Next: no exhaust fans. Cut out your rear grill so the air can move freely. Then, with no fan there to make noise, you have a quiet way for the air to get out. Otherwise, an exhaust fan may not move enough air to fully exhaust the case. With no exhaust fan you never need worry about this.

Here is my setup:










Air goes where you blow it.


Genius. I'll cut out my exhaust, thanks. I have the same case as you so the diagram was very helpful. I don't think I'll need to put 2 80MMs in my disk drive slot, doing a mod soon where all my disk drives will be taken up by a homemade mini-fridge(top, bottom, and back have ice + a full plastic box incubes all the slots, = 2 soda cans can be fit between the ice= open up a plastic door and grab a soda in the middle of a close fight) But I WILL put a 120MM right behind my graphics card. Do you think I could somehow put 2 120MMs behind the slots? I'll have a 5870 and a 5970 soon, and I know they get pretty hot so anything to make them quieter is a plus.


----------



## audioxbliss

I has Mugen 2, too!










Now, question for some of the pros here: Should I put the cooler fan where it is in that pic, or riding the RAM? I don't see much of a point putting it to the back or top because of the existing exhaust fans there, and I don't honestly think too much heat is going from the graphics card to the cooler in that pic since my case has an intake fan on the side panel blowing RIGHT between the two. I took the fan off for now, just for testing, and the temp difference between the two positions is negligible, though taking it off increased temps by about 2~3C.

That being said, if you suggest putting it on the right side of the cooler in the pic, should I flip the top right exhaust fan and have it blow in for extra cool air? With the way air moves in my room, there shouldn't be a positive feedback loop there....


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:



Originally Posted by *audioxbliss*


I has Mugen 2, too!










Now, question for some of the pros here: Should I put the cooler fan where it is in that pic, or riding the RAM? I don't see much of a point putting it to the back or top because of the existing exhaust fans there, and I don't honestly think too much heat is going from the graphics card to the cooler in that pic since my case has an intake fan on the side panel blowing RIGHT between the two. I took the fan off for now, just for testing, and the temp difference between the two positions is negligible, though taking it off increased temps by about 2~3C.

That being said, if you suggest putting it on the right side of the cooler in the pic, should I flip the top right exhaust fan and have it blow in for extra cool air? With the way air moves in my room, there shouldn't be a positive feedback loop there....


No CPU fan?

Use it the way it is in the pic. The air has less of a distance to go towards the exhaust. Ehume might suggest to take your exhaust fan and attach it to the Mugen, and just leave a big hole right where your exhaust was. It makes sense what he said: hot air rises, so a big 120MM hole is a great place for all of it to just escape once it reaches the top of your case.


----------



## audioxbliss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lostintyme*


No CPU fan?

Use it the way it is in the pic. The air has less of a distance to go towards the exhaust. Ehume might suggest to take your exhaust fan and attach it to the Mugen, and just leave a big hole right where your exhaust was. It makes sense what he said: hot air rises, so a big 120MM hole is a great place for all of it to just escape once it reaches the top of your case.


I have a CM-R4 attached to the bottom of it in that pic. Kind of hard to see, I know... I was thinking about doing that, too, though. The stock fans are louder than the R4's I bought, and for some reason I have a spare one sitting here, so I was thinking I'll take off the stock fans, replace the two 140mm's on top with quieter fans, then put a push/pull on the Mugen 2. Or something to that effect...


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lostintyme*


I WILL put a 120MM right behind my graphics card. Do you think I could somehow put 2 120MMs behind the slots? I'll have dual 5870s soon, and I know they get pretty hot so anything to make them quieter is a plus.


You might want to look at the ATCS 840 case. It has a housing that fits on the back of the case and pulls air past the vidcards and out.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *audioxbliss*


I has Mugen 2, too!










Now, question for some of the pros here: Should I put the cooler fan where it is in that pic, or riding the RAM? I don't see much of a point putting it to the back or top because of the existing exhaust fans there, and I don't honestly think too much heat is going from the graphics card to the cooler in that pic since my case has an intake fan on the side panel blowing RIGHT between the two. I took the fan off for now, just for testing, and the temp difference between the two positions is negligible, though taking it off increased temps by about 2~3C.

That being said, if you suggest putting it on the right side of the cooler in the pic, should I flip the top right exhaust fan and have it blow in for extra cool air? With the way air moves in my room, there shouldn't be a positive feedback loop there....


I've seen a comparison of fans pushing through the narrow end like yours vs through the wide side. Pushing through the wide side got 2c better temps, but you should try it yourself in your rig.

And yes, if you run your air right to left I would recommend putting a top intake fan in the forward top fan position. Take the rear top fan out and close the rear fan position to avoid recirculation compromising the effectiveness of the intake fan.

Remove the rear grill if you have your heatsink going right to left. If you put a pull fan on the Mugen 2 it will entrain case air and exhaust your case for you (see item 2 in my sig for an example of how that works). Otherwise, the top intake and the push fan will be enough if you have cut out the grill.

Here's what I did:










The top rear is not covered, but this is essentially what is in my case now.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Time to stop with "hot air rises." Air goes where you push it. That's what fans are for.


Exactly! Finally someone with common sense.


----------



## srsdude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tw33k*


Exactly! Finally someone with common sense.


not to rain on your parade but I once mounted a top 140mm fan the wrong way in an antec 300 so it blew the hot air downwards back in the case, right on the CPU heatsink and the CPU temps were anywhere from 5 to 10C higher. So I turned it around and problem solved

So yes, hot air does rise.


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


You might want to look at the ATCS 840 case. It has a housing that fits on the back of the case and pulls air past the vidcards and out.


Can't. I plan on keeping this case until around the start of 2014 when I get a new rig. I will be sawing off my first HD slot and using a dremel or something to remove both 3.5 bays, so a 5970 with an Accellero Extreme can fit.


----------



## ehume

I didn't mean for you to get an ATCS, but to look at that housing. I'm thinking that a fan could be stuck on the back of a case with its top edge touching the video cable. The fan could be stuck to the case with window trim foam - the square cross section stuff at the hardware store. This fan could then pull air out the back of the case.

Of course, you have to remove the slot covers under the fan.


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;12106181*
> I didn't mean for you to get an ATCS, but to look at that housing. I'm thinking that a fan could be stuck on the back of a case with its top edge touching the video cable. The fan could be stuck to the case with window trim foam - the square cross section stuff at the hardware store. This fan could then pull air out the back of the case.
> 
> Of course, you have to remove the slot covers under the fan.


I'll try this soon, but once I get a 5970 the space where the fan would be would be blocked.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lostintyme;12106321*
> I'll try this soon, but once I get a 5970 the space where the fan would be would be blocked.


That's why the ATCS has that fan housing on the back: there's room for the cables and the fan too.


----------



## audioxbliss

Thanks ehume, I'm going to run it as is for another week or so, then switch to what you said. Tis now time for me to find a piece of black plastic to seal up that extra top vent


----------



## mushrooshi

Pics of the new Mugen III?


----------



## Elohim

nope, not yet, they'll have the first presentation at the CeBit2011 in a few weeks... but It'll be avaible soon after that though, the mugen 2 is already declared as discontinued


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elohim*


nope, not yet, they'll have the first presentation at the CeBit2011 in a few weeks... but It'll be avaible soon after that though, the mugen 2 is already declared as discontinued


Hmm, the most be confidend that it's better then 2 if they already discontinued it..







Can't wait to see it. I just hope it isn't similair to the mine 2 tho..


----------



## mushrooshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elohim*


nope, not yet, they'll have the first presentation at the CeBit2011 in a few weeks... but It'll be avaible soon after that though, the mugen 2 is already declared as discontinued


Awww, March 1st... long wait...

But yea, I don't see how they can unimprove ontop of the Mugen 2. The Mugen 2 was one of better heatsinks, and easily at one point was the greatest value for it's price, no doubt. I'm really curious to see the Mugen 3...


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *audioxbliss*


Thanks ehume, I'm going to run it as is for another week or so, then switch to what you said. Tis now time for me to find a piece of black plastic to seal up that extra top vent










Your local hobby store will have sheets of stiff plastic in varying thicknesses. They use it for making buildings to go next to model train tracks, but we modders can use the stuff as well:


----------



## genuine555

I still don't know what the hell is wrong with my mugen2

3.8Ghz @vcore 1.26v

have reseated it a KAZILLION times, and still temps are skyrocketing

idle 45 friggin degrees ???
under load in IntelBurnTest, it hits 90 degrees

Prime hits 70-75 degrees

Anyone can tell this isn't normal, but i've reseated again and again, everytime is the same poor results.

Is there ANYONE out there having, or having had the same issues with a mugen2?


----------



## audioxbliss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *genuine555*


I still don't know what the hell is wrong with my mugen2

3.8Ghz @vcore 1.26v

have reseated it a KAZILLION times, and still temps are skyrocketing

idle 45 friggin degrees ???
under load in IntelBurnTest, it hits 90 degrees

Prime hits 70-75 degrees

Anyone can tell this isn't normal, but i've reseated again and again, everytime is the same poor results.

Is there ANYONE out there having, or having had the same issues with a mugen2?


Well, that can't be right. Ambient temp? Running all (only?) the stock fans in your 900? Need moar details!


----------



## genuine555

Quote:



Originally Posted by *audioxbliss*


Well, that can't be right. Ambient temp? Running all (only?) the stock fans in your 900? Need moar details!


ambient temp around 21 degrees Celcius.

650w OCZ psu
2 120mm antec fans in front, blowing against 4 500gig Hardrives towards the back
120mm skythe flex fan at the back blowing out
200mm antec fan at the top blowing out
120mm antec fan on the heatsink blowing towards the back

the fans aren't the issue. I've put the skythe on the heatsink, same results.

the case is entirely open right now, all side panels removed, still the same results.

Reseated the damn thing more than enough, temps have allways been this high. Because of it, I can only run prime at 85 degrees under load when oc'ing to 4.2 (vcore 1.32)

using artic silver as paste. that can't be the issue also. A different paste won't lower temps by more than 5-10 degrees. They'd still be abnormally high.

Can't believe that most here get load temps of 50-55 degrees with this mugen. My idle temps are allmost 50.


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:



Originally Posted by *genuine555*


ambient temp around 21 degrees Celcius.

650w OCZ psu
2 120mm antec fans in front, blowing against 4 500gig Hardrives towards the back
120mm skythe flex fan at the back blowing out
200mm antec fan at the top blowing out
120mm antec fan on the heatsink blowing towards the back

the fans aren't the issue. I've put the skythe on the heatsink, same results.

the case is entirely open right now, all side panels removed, still the same results.

Reseated the damn thing more than enough, temps have allways been this high. Because of it, I can only run prime at 85 degrees under load when oc'ing to 4.2 (vcore 1.32)

using artic silver as paste. that can't be the issue also. A different paste won't lower temps by more than 5-10 degrees. They'd still be abnormally high.

Can't believe that most here get load temps of 50-55 degrees with this mugen. My idle temps are allmost 50.


Method of applying TIM? Use the "uncooked grain of rice in the middle" method


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *genuine555*


ambient temp around 21 degrees Celcius.

650w OCZ psu
2 120mm antec fans in front, blowing against 4 500gig Hardrives towards the back
120mm skythe flex fan at the back blowing out
200mm antec fan at the top blowing out
120mm antec fan on the heatsink blowing towards the back

the fans aren't the issue. I've put the skythe on the heatsink, same results.

the case is entirely open right now, all side panels removed, still the same results.

Reseated the damn thing more than enough, temps have allways been this high. Because of it, I can only run prime at 85 degrees under load when oc'ing to 4.2 (vcore 1.32)

using artic silver as paste. that can't be the issue also. A different paste won't lower temps by more than 5-10 degrees. They'd still be abnormally high.

Can't believe that most here get load temps of 50-55 degrees with this mugen. My idle temps are allmost 50.


When it comes to TIM on my Mugen, using AS5, one thin bead across the center then spread it out as thin as possible using a credit card. Less is more in this case. You might want to read this http://www.arcticsilver.com/pdf/appm...e_dot_v1.1.pdf

Keep in mind you're only trying to fill microscopic valleys. As I'm applying the AS5 I find there's always some to remove as it makes a small build up at the edges if your not real careful. I've also read from one other very well known member here at OCN that uses the "spread method", assembles the HS to cpu loosely, than wipes off the TIM from the HS (actually removes 50% of what he started with) and than moves onto finally assembling his HS.


----------



## genuine555

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


When it comes to TIM on my Mugen, using AS5, one thin bead across the center then spread it out as thin as possible using a credit card. Less is more in this case. You might want to read this http://www.arcticsilver.com/pdf/appm...e_dot_v1.1.pdf

Keep in mind you're only trying to fill microscopic valleys. As I'm applying the AS5 I find there's always some to remove as it makes a small build up at the edges if your not real careful. I've also read from one other very well known member here at OCN that uses the "spread method", assembles the HS to cpu loosely, than wipes off the TIM from the HS (actually removes 50% of what he started with) and than moves onto finally assembling his HS.


Thanks, I will try that just out of curiosity. Allways did the grain of rice method untill now. I'll post the difference, if there is any. Else, I'm gonna order the ThermalTake Frio and see if that'll give me what I want.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *genuine555*


Thanks, I will try that just out of curiosity. Allways did the grain of rice method untill now. I'll post the difference, if there is any. Else, I'm gonna order the ThermalTake Frio and see if that'll give me what I want.


Does it feel hot though? You might be getting faulty sensor info. I usually see Intel chips load at around 70C with 4ghz+, AMD chips load around 50C with 4ghz+.

What I would do is put the stock Scythe Flex fan as a push fan blowing towards the back and leave the Antec tri-cool as an exhaust fan as it was originally meant to be. The tri-cools aren't that great for heatsinks, though they are okay for radiators.

Also, put all your settings back to stock and report your temps then. Use as little TIM as you can and make sure you clean it from the CPU and heatsink before reseating/reapplying. You probably know all this, but there are some guys who don't.


----------



## techheadtrevor

My current system temps are listed in my system specs but I'le state others here:
Idle temps @ ~27C

[email protected](GHz)----Temp Load(P95 Small FFT's)
3.80(1.232v) ------------53C
4.40(1.280v) ------------60C 
4.70(1.350v) ------------69C

If the Mugen 2 club is still accepting members count me in.


----------



## GAMERIG

I am surprise System76 selling hi ended rig with beautiful Air Cooler Scythe Mugen 2 -



















*Link*


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*


I am surprise System76 selling hi ended rig with beautiful Air Cooler Scythe Mugen 2 -



















*Link*



Oh my, who in the world did that cable management


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*


I am surprise System76 selling hi ended rig with beautiful Air Cooler Scythe Mugen 2 -



















*Link*


Not only that, why would they mount the mugen 2 like that? That's aweful!


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


Not only that, why would they mount the mugen 2 like that? That's aweful!










Yea, didn't even notice that.


----------



## Clocksmith

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/93...irst-time.html

Hi, I think I should try this thread for help since there haven't been any answers in that thread. I have a scythe Mugen 2 rev B in CM 690 Advanced II as seen on sig. The mugen is mounted so that the ridges align horizontally and the bolts that stick out vertically (not the way it's mounted in GAMERIGs post). The slipstream that came with it is mounted so that it pushes air from the front towards the back where there is a case exhaust fan. The Mugen has been tightened properly and I used the dot method for applicating TIM (Arctic 5), I used the uncooked grain of rice as a reference amount.

My idle temps using Speedfan/Everest/Coretemp are:

System (speedfan): 34C
CPU (speedfan/everest): 33C
Core (speedfan/everest/core temp): 30C (with 10C added)

I have doublechecked that the screws are tight enough for the mugen, I also checked that the fan is pushing air as it should. Only thing I haven't done is to remount.

During load (prime95 blend) the CPU temperature hits 54-57C during longer blocks and goes to 60C when it's doing shorter blocks, I have always stopped the test at 60C. No instability encountered yet. While CPU temp is at the said figure, core temps hit 47C max. Is this a sensor issue? What is happening here? Clocks for the processor are at 3,5GHz.


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clocksmith;12334844*
> http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/936656-t1055-asrock-deluxe-3-first-time.html
> 
> Hi, I think I should try this thread for help since there haven't been any answers in that thread. I have a scythe Mugen 2 rev B in CM 690 Advanced II as seen on sig. The mugen is mounted so that the ridges align horizontally and the bolts that stick out vertically (not the way it's mounted in GAMERIGs post). The slipstream that came with it is mounted so that it pushes air from the front towards the back where there is a case exhaust fan. The Mugen has been tightened properly and I used the dot method for applicating TIM (Arctic 5), I used the uncooked grain of rice as a reference amount.
> 
> My idle temps using Speedfan/Everest/Coretemp are:
> 
> System (speedfan): 34C
> CPU (speedfan/everest): 33C
> Core (speedfan/everest/core temp): 30C (with 10C added)
> 
> I have doublechecked that the screws are tight enough for the mugen, I also checked that the fan is pushing air as it should. Only thing I haven't done is to remount.
> 
> During load (prime95 blend) the CPU temperature hits 54-57C during longer blocks and goes to 60C when it's doing shorter blocks, I have always stopped the test at 60C. No instability encountered yet. While CPU temp is at the said figure, core temps hit 47C max. Is this a sensor issue? What is happening here? Clocks for the processor are at 3,5GHz.


Pic of dot method? It could be too much thermal paste. I only load at 20C, but I do have push pull fans and I do live in Maine(Very cold here).


----------



## Lifeshield

I'm thinking of picking one of these up as they seem very good but I have a few questions I hope can be answered before I go ahead with my purchase.

Will a Scythe Mugen 2 fit in an Antec 900 case (with a 120mm side case fan)?

How easy are they to mount?

If I was to use a push pull method with two fans on the heatsink would this work well with the Antec 900s front and rear fans (I currently have a front fan blowing air over the CPU and RAM and the rear fan exhausting air out of the back)?

Lastly will they work well on a Phenom II 965BE (what could I be expected to overclock to with this type of cooling)?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Clocksmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lostintyme;12337006*
> Pic of dot method? It could be too much thermal paste. I only load at 20C, but I do have push pull fans and I do live in Maine(Very cold here).


http://www.arcticsilver.com/pdf/appmeth/amd/md/amd_app_method_middle_dot_v1.1.pdf

In the part applying thermal compound (QP2). Basically just landing the heatsink on the TIM.

I also noticed something: I was wondering about the voltage in CPU-Z in that other thread so I turned LLC from auto to slight, it was giving me 1.394 volts earlier but now it's giving 1.334 max. The core and CPU temps are still off by 10C but at least it stays at 55C max now during prime95. I'm located in Finland so it's not too warm around here either.. around 21C ambient.


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;12337379*
> I'm thinking of picking one of these up as they seem very good but I have a few questions I hope can be answered before I go ahead with my purchase.
> 
> Will a Scythe Mugen 2 fit in an Antec 900 case (with a 120mm side case fan)?
> 
> How easy are they to mount?
> 
> If I was to use a push pull method with two fans on the heatsink would this work well with the Antec 900s front and rear fans (I currently have a front fan blowing air over the CPU and RAM and the rear fan exhausting air out of the back)?
> 
> Lastly will they work well on a Phenom II 965BE (what could I be expected to overclock to with this type of cooling)?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes, it will fit. It would probably work fine with Push Pull. I say remove the board for mounting it, flip the board over and lay it on Mugen 2, put on backplate and start screwing the screws.


----------



## audioxbliss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;12337379*
> Lastly will they work well on a Phenom II 965BE (what could I be expected to overclock to with this type of cooling)?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I have my 1055T at 4GHz, barely over 40C on load. Only thing holding me back from going higher at this point is the lack of mosfet cooling. There's a heatsink there, but my Mugen 2 just shoots right over it like it's too good for it :/

Assuming everything's properly done, you should easily see the same overclock.


----------



## Kokin

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*   I'm thinking of picking one of these up as they seem very good but I have a few questions I hope can be answered before I go ahead with my purchase.

Will a Scythe Mugen 2 fit in an Antec 900 case (with a 120mm side case fan)?

How easy are they to mount?

If I was to use a push pull method with two fans on the heatsink would this work well with the Antec 900s front and rear fans (I currently have a front fan blowing air over the CPU and RAM and the rear fan exhausting air out of the back)?

Lastly will they work well on a Phenom II 965BE (what could I be expected to overclock to with this type of cooling)?

Thanks in advance.  
It actually won't work with a side fan. I had the SM2 before and would not allow me to fit in a side fan on my Antec 902. Unless you want to get into cutting off a portion of your fan or a portion of the heatsink, then it's not worth using the side fan.

Mounting it can be a bit tricky and will require you to take your motherboard off (all other attached parts as well). Easiest way for me was to put the SM2 upside down so that the 6 "bolts" on the top of the heatsink are on the desk/whatever surface you're using. I suggest putting a small dot on the center of your CPU and flipping the motherboard around and having the backplate on top of everything.

Here is a video I used as a reference, though I wouldn't apply the TIM on the heatsink:    
 Linky  



 
 As for your question about the case fans working with push/pull. *YES* it does maximize the airflow for the heatsink while allowing you to cool your RAM and possibly your mosfets/northbridge. My setup was *front intake>cage fan>push>heatsink>pull>rear exhaust*. I've posted pictures of this setup here before, but I'm not sure if it was just one picture or all four. I'll include them at the end of my post.

I used the SM2 with my 955 C2 and I'm assuming you have the 965 C3 (125w version) and that should bring you up to 4ghz-4.1ghz no problem, though if you're unlucky with your chip, it should do 3.8ghz minimum.

Anyway good luck and here are the pics (almost 1 yr ago!







):

*Here is the front intake moved to the top*









*Stock SM2 fan used in conjunction with the front intake*









*This is what it looks like in push/pull (notice the paperclips I used







)*









*Here is the final shot of the push/pull going into the rear case fan*


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;12344425*
> It actually won't work with a side fan.


If this is the case then can you reccommend a heatsink and fan that will mount with a case side fan installed? The side fan is pretty much needed to keep my GPUs cool due to PSU positioning.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;12350028*
> If this is the case then can you reccommend a heatsink and fan that will mount with a case side fan installed? The side fan is pretty much needed to keep my GPUs cool due to PSU positioning.


Hmm... I honestly cannot say for sure, as I've only had the Mugen and Corsair H50. But I think any of the thinner heatsinks should avoid the top corner of your side fan. The only problem with the Mugen was that one of the "bolts" was hitting the top corner of the side fan, thus you couldn't put the window back on. You might have to go measure things out and see if it will block the side fan.

If anything, I would recommend Cooler Master Hyper 212+ or Corsair A70. Again look for their specs for the height measurements and check to see if it will not with your fan.


----------



## lehtv

Noctua NH-C12P SE14 is only 114mm high with fan, that's 4.5 cm lower than Mugen 2. It's a top down cooler. Also the dual fan Noctua NH-C14 top-down cooler is only 130mm high.


----------



## Toine3

Count me in as a Mugen 2 revB member, still I have one question; what is the tension I have to screw on. The bolt does not have enough thread to turn the screw cup to the mobo surface, So I gues were the bolts tread is ending must be the right tension??

Back-plate is mounted with isolation foam to the mobo's backside. My system is a socket 1155, this seems to be the same as the 1156 on the Mugen.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Toine3*


Count me in as a Mugen 2 revB member, still I have one question; what is the tension I have to screw on. The bolt does not have enough thread to turn the screw cup to the mobo surface, So I gues were the bolts tread is ending must be the right tension??

Back-plate is mounted with isolation foam to the mobo's backside. My system is a socket 1155, this seems to be the same as the 1156 on the Mugen.


Screw it until it stops.

The 1155 socket was designed to be mechanically identical to the 1156 socket.


----------



## falconkaji

Proud owner of a Mugen 2. I just read through a bunch of the advice in this thread, re-worked my fan setup and cable management, and got my CPU load temperature down by about 7 degrees.

This place is awesome.


----------



## falconkaji

I have a question that hopefully one of my fellow Mugen 2 owners can answer. I have my fans set up for push/pull, and no matter what fan I use on the pull side, it starts to make a whining noise at higher RPMs. I know it isn't the fans, because I've tested them out, lubricated them, turned the speed up and down while they are not mounted on the cooler etc., so it's definitely something to do with being on the cooler. Has anyone else encountered this issue, and if so, how did you fix it?


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falconkaji*


I have a question that hopefully one of my fellow Mugen 2 owners can answer. I have my fans set up for push/pull, and no matter what fan I use on the pull side, it starts to make a whining noise at higher RPMs. I know it isn't the fans, because I've tested them out, lubricated them, turned the speed up and down while they are not mounted on the cooler etc., so it's definitely something to do with being on the cooler. Has anyone else encountered this issue, and if so, how did you fix it?


3M has these double-sided-sticky mounting squares. Pull off the backing on one side and pad the corners. This will give the intake side of the pull fan the room it needs to clear the fins.

I had the same problem myself.


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


3M has these double-sided-sticky mounting squares. Pull off the backing on one side and pad the corners. This will give the intake side of the pull fan the room it needs to clear the fins.

I had the same problem myself.


Awesome, thank you. I'll try that out today.


----------



## falconkaji

I just tried ehume's suggestion. I put a bit of the sticky mounting stuff on each corner to give the fan a bit of clearance, but it's still making the same whining noise. Honestly, it's not a huge deal, as I don't really need to turn the fan up to the point where the whining would be unpleasant. It's just one of those things where I'd like to solve the problem because I know it exists.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falconkaji*


I just tried ehume's suggestion. I put a bit of the sticky mounting stuff on each corner to give the fan a bit of clearance, but it's still making the same whining noise. Honestly, it's not a huge deal, as I don't really need to turn the fan up to the point where the whining would be unpleasant. It's just one of those things where I'd like to solve the problem because I know it exists.


I wonder if a shroud might help out by getting rid of the dead spot from the hub of the fan.


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


I wonder if a shroud might help out by getting rid of the dead spot from the hub of the fan.


Yeah, based on some trial and error, I think it would need about 1cm of space to eliminate the whining noise. I may just put slower spinning fan on there, or no fan at all, since the second fan seems to have no real effect on my temperatures.

Thanks all.


----------



## GAMERIG

*MINE 2*








link ..

Lets see this against the Silver Arrow and the D14.


----------



## KusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG;12506224*
> *MINE 2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link ..
> 
> Lets see this against the Silver Arrow and the D14.


I only have 1 problem with the Mine2, and that is that it doesn't have support for 38mm in the center ;(


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;12501819*
> I wonder if a shroud might help out by getting rid of the dead spot from the hub of the fan.


A shroud would definitely get rid of the noise of the fan tips hitting the fins, though it would be harder to mount the pull fan, unless you ziptie the push fan, shroud, and pull fan. Seems like a big hassle when instead, he could just remove the pull fan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falconkaji;12502934*
> Yeah, based on some trial and error, I think it would need about 1cm of space to eliminate the whining noise. I may just put slower spinning fan on there, or no fan at all, since the second fan seems to have no real effect on my temperatures.
> 
> Thanks all.


Back when I had my SM2, I would occasionally get that whining noise from my pull fan as well. What I did was I kept trying to move (or wiggle) the pull fan around until it stopped. I did notice that 1200-1300RPM or less would get rid of the noise altogether, so I agree with either lowering your speed or removing the fan. Try the wiggling method, but if it doesn't stop, you know what to do.


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;12519034*
> A shroud would definitely get rid of the noise of the fan tips hitting the fins, though it would be harder to mount the pull fan, unless you ziptie the push fan, shroud, and pull fan. Seems like a big hassle when instead, he could just remove the pull fan.
> 
> Back when I had my SM2, I would occasionally get that whining noise from my pull fan as well. What I did was I kept trying to move (or wiggle) the pull fan around until it stopped. I did notice that 1200-1300RPM or less would get rid of the noise altogether, so I agree with either lowering your speed or removing the fan. Try the wiggling method, but if it doesn't stop, you know what to do.


What I ended up doing was testing push/pull 1900RPM fans vs. a single 1900RPM fan and push/pull 1200RPM fans. The pair of 1200RPM fans ended up offering the exact same cooling (and much less noise), and it got rid of the whining noise.

Thanks to everyone for their suggestions.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falconkaji*


What I ended up doing was testing push/pull 1900RPM fans vs. a single 1900RPM fan and push/pull 1200RPM fans. The pair of 1200RPM fans ended up offering the exact same cooling (and much less noise), and it got rid of the whining noise.

Thanks to everyone for their suggestions.


Glad you were able to get rid of that whining noise! It really bugged me back then, since I would have to remove my side panel and tinker around with the pull fan until it stopped.


----------



## FlawleZ

Forgive me if this is already posted or listed somewhere, but is there a chart or list of CPU's and their reported temperatures at specific voltages and speeds on the Mugen 2? I'm looking to compare with a few more Phenom II quads to ensure I'm getting the most from my Mugen 2.


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*


Forgive me if this is already posted or listed somewhere, but is there a chart or list of CPU's and their reported temperatures at specific voltages and speeds on the Mugen 2? I'm looking to compare with a few more Phenom II quads to ensure I'm getting the most from my Mugen 2.


Speeds do not matter temp wise, only voltage.

I don't think this helps you, but last night I did a Prime95 run with 1.465V running through my 1090T. I have my rig in my bedroom right now, which is very small. At the start of the test my temps were at around 37C. I left it running all night, and when I woke up temps had gone to 54C, a 17C increase(the computer had actually risen the ambient by 17 degrees).

Lastly, everyone has a different ambient, so one guy in Antarctica might find his temp to be much lower than someone in Florida or California.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lostintyme*


Speeds do not matter temp wise, only voltage.

I don't think this helps you, but last night I did a Prime95 run with 1.465V running through my 1090T. I have my rig in my bedroom right now, which is very small. At the start of the test my temps were at around 37C. I left it running all night, and when I woke up temps had gone to 54C, a 17C increase(the computer had actually risen the ambient by 17 degrees).

Lastly, everyone has a different ambient, so one guy in Antarctica might find his temp to be much lower than someone in Florida or California.


Yeah, I know speeds don't affect temperatures but it would still be nice to reference different OC results on the Mugen II with a Phenom II as we know temperature affects stability and the cooler the chip, the more opportunity there is for a higher OC.

What's your room temperature?


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*


Yeah, I know speeds don't affect temperatures but it would still be nice to reference different OC results on the Mugen II with a Phenom II as we know temperature affects stability and the cooler the chip, the more opportunity there is for a higher OC.

What's your room temperature?


My rig is in different rooms constantly, but I think my bedroom is ~40F(after running prime, it felt like 80)


----------



## audioxbliss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lostintyme;12525770*
> My rig is in different rooms constantly, but I think my bedroom is ~40F(after running prime, it felt like 80)


:O 40F would make me freeze my manparts off!

My rough temps:

Ambient: ~15-17C
CPU Idle: ~21-22C
CPU Load: ~40C, 45C peak
CPU Clock: 4.0GHz
CPU Voltage: 1.375v


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lostintyme;12525770*
> My rig is in different rooms constantly, but I think my bedroom is ~40F(after running prime, it felt like 80)


Holy **** that's freezing for an indoor temperature! I'm surprised your CPU broke 50C with those ambients. Mine usually levels off around 55C-56C with room temperatures of 74F.


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*


Holy **** that's freezing for an indoor temperature! I'm surprised your CPU broke 50C with those ambients. Mine usually levels off around 55C-56C with room temperatures of 74F.


1.4625 volts doesn't come easy. But I live in Maine and I might as well take advantage of the winter temps while they are here, because in the summer it's gonna be HOT. Like, I might have to take my CPU down to stock and still get the temps I do now.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lostintyme*


1.4625 volts doesn't come easy. But I live in Maine and I might as well take advantage of the winter temps while they are here, because in the summer it's gonna be HOT. Like, I might have to take my CPU down to stock and still get the temps I do now.


I understand that. I live in San Antonio and it's hot here 90% of the year. Like yesterday was 89F and its February! We usually get about 1 month of cold (which isn't real cold maybe mid 30's-40's during day and 20's at night but that's about it. It feels like summer 8-9 months out of the year which sucks for PC cooling.


----------



## falconkaji

Woah, I live in Maine, too. But it doesn't get that cold in my apartment.


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falconkaji;12665621*
> Woah, I live in Maine, too. But it doesn't get that cold in my apartment.


Northern? Southern?

Sometimes the heat is off here for better overclocks. Even with my current clock, even when I run prime95 for 7 hours my temps don't go above 50.


----------



## falconkaji

Southern. I don't control the heat here, or I might turn it down a bit. It actually gets uncomfortably hot sometimes.


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falconkaji*


Southern. I don't control the heat here, or I might turn it down a bit. It actually gets uncomfortably hot sometimes.


Awesome, I'm in Kennebunk.


----------



## vesley

You may count me in the club









Getting a new motherboard soon as the one i have now has bad memory support.

After that i'll go higher then 3ghz.


----------



## renq

I'm also a Mugen 2 (rev B) user:


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renq;12703145*
> I'm also a Mugen 2 (rev B) user:


LOL

Replace the FSP group PSU right now. It's not quality and it's going to blow up. Corsair(anything but the CX430), Seasonic(X series is probably some of the best PSUs), or Antec(pick anything).


----------



## ehume

Considering there is a Mugen 3 on the way, are you starting a Mugen 3 thread or just adding it to this one?

And does anyone use the original Mugen?


----------



## Esperado

Hi folks.
I'm a new owner of the Mungen 2rev B. Waiting for an Asus Z68 motherboard before to achieve my configuration. Did a mirror polish on the Mungen plate. Now it is really a mirror. Don't think it will make a noticeable difference, as it was pretty nice, out of the box.
I have 2 questions to the experts in here.

The first one is about the position of the Mugen mounted on a vertical motherboard. Did somebody had made measurements in free air with the rad in the 2 possible positions (largest side on left-right, or largest side top/bottom) with vent on the largest side to be sure witch position is the best for heat-pipes efficiency ?

My second question is about Thermal grease. Did somebody knows if it is possible to use this very efficient Indium based thermal interface: Indigo Xtreme ? I worry if the size of the mungen is not too large to allow the reflow process with fan off (need the proc to go somewhere near 90° to reflow).
Thank for your attention and apologies for my poor English.


----------



## Roxborough

I will be purchasing a Mugen 2 for my i5 2500k, Asus Sabertooth TUF P67 R3, 8gb Vengeance Ram, I currently have the setup below, I get 46 degrees idle with the H50 in push pull, it sucks.

Hoping my jump to the much cooler i5, will reduce temperatures, and noise. The H50 is surprisingly loud, the pump buzzes, and the two fans hit 40 d.b, which also sucks, so the cooling sucks, the noise sucks, and... it just down right sucks.

Do you think that it'd be wise to get the mugen in the raven case that uses stack effect cooling?

Thank you for any input!


----------



## terminaldawn

I have an i7 920 stock. After installing the Mugen 2 I am only about 3 degrees cooler (running at about 34 degrees at idle). Did I maybe mess up the thermal paste or is this about what I should expect to happen? Sorry for n--b question







THanks!!!!


----------



## audioxbliss

@Esperado: Air flow was designed to move along the "slits" along the top of the cooler.








This is my computer, with arrows so you can see the general airflow, as well as the direction air goes into my Mugen 2.

@Roxborough: Your case's CPU cooler clearance is listed as 170mm. The Mugen 2 is ~130mm off the mobo, so it should fit fine without issue. Someone else should be able to confirm 100%.

@terminaldawn: Idle temps barely matter. Check your 100% load temps. My 1055T was running ~45C w/ stock cooler/clocks, and is now running ~45C w/ Mugen 2 @ 3.9GHz (soon to be fixed and back to 4GHz). Idle temps didn't change at all.


----------



## BWG

Fair warning Sandy Bridgers.. This heatsink will not perform well enough at 5GHz.. You will hit the 90's. You have been warned. Even with 4 120mm Scythe Slipstreams, Diamond 6 Compound, MX-2, MX-4.

I stayed under 70C at 4.8GHz though and 1.45v. I sold my 2600k and am putting the Rev B on a X2 555 tomorrow. I seen it works great on all AMD chips still. Nice!


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


I sold my 2600k . . .


Why would you do that? You could buy a Silver Arrow for the money you will lose in selling a 2600K and its mb.


----------



## KusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


Fair warning Sandy Bridgers.. This heatsink will not perform well enough at 5GHz.. You will hit the 90's. You have been warned. Even with 4 120mm Scythe Slipstreams, Diamond 6 Compound, MX-2, MX-4.

I stayed under 70C at 4.8GHz though and 1.45v. I sold my 2600k and am putting the Rev B on a X2 555 tomorrow. I seen it works great on all AMD chips still. Nice!












You couldn't get the cpu to 5ghz with a mugen 2 so you sold the cpu?







What is the logic in that


----------



## Esperado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *audioxbliss*


@Esperado: Air flow was designed to move along the "slits" along the top of the cooler.


Thanks for your answer. I was not asking about the airflow, but about the heat pipes efficiency.
I do not care about airflow because my case have exaust vents at the top (200mm) and at the back size (120mm), both in front of the cooler and same distance. And my 200mm intake fan is at the bottom front of my case.
My question is: what is better for the heat pipes efficiency, according the 120mm fan stay on the same physical side of the heat sink (gravity can change the speed the liquid fluid in the pipes returns to the socket.)
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/741/1/
I'm sure Mungen on an horizontal motherboard will perform better and a 15Â° angle or so even better.
So, your position ?:

Â° ...... Â°
Â° ...... Â° <- Air flow
Â° ...... Â° <- Air flow
Â° ...... Â°

or this one ?:

Â° Â° Â° Â° Â°

Â° Â° Â° Â° Â° 
^^^^^
| | | | |
Air flow

If somebody can do the testing, just in rotating his case 90Â°, and see if any temp difference, it would be interesting ? (I cant do that myself, because i will use a single use and quite expensive indigo extreme thermal compound. 
Thanks in advance for your answers.

PS: The manufacturer of the indigo had answered that i can anyway achieve reflow by covering the Mungen vith some fabric (and no fan) in order to avoid-it to cool too much in free air during the process.


----------



## audioxbliss

I'd say the first one is usually considered better. With the second one, you're likely sucking up hot air from the back of your graphics card, which is no good. With the first one, it should get much fresher air. Regular procedure is to go with option 1 (like I have mine setup) but OCN procedure is to get some cheaper TIM and test a few times, including with different fan setups.


----------



## KusH

Mount it this way:


----------



## Esperado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioxbliss;12835203*
> I'd say the first one is usually considered better.


Did-you mean rumors ? ;-)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KusH;12836489*
> Mount it this way:


Did-you made measurements ? What is the exact differences in degrees ?

Are-you just considering airflow witch was not the concern of my question (a single separator can solve the issue, the back of the graphical card do not generate too much heat, this position can help this graphical card to cool a lilltle better, i have a 120 vent on the lateral panel right in front the graphical card ).

That-s why i was asking if somebody can just turn his box 90° without un-mounting nothing and make a temp measurement of both results (normal position or back exhaust at the top, with enough space in front to let air incoming in the case). I believe in testings.
It will help owners of cases like this very efficient one, for an example: http://feedthegamer.info/2011-01-14/silverstone-raven-2-evolution-rv02-e-atx-case-review-pc/ Where the motherboard is 90° positioned.

Anyway i wonder why most of the reviews or comparatives of air-coolers are made with the motherboard horizontal, witch will be not not the most frequent position in the user's PC cases. Yes i know it is more easy for testers to let the mother board lying on the test table ;-)

Of course, if nobody can make the test, i will do-it by myself and publish a review of it on my site. Un-mounting air coolers is time and TIM consuming. And with conventional TIM, you get different results just between different mounts and i do not talk about curing time, so the only good way is with the same mount, to rotate the case without any other changes.

I would like to add my disappointment about the build quality of this air cooler (like many others). The thermal interface between the heat pipes and the aluminum plates is very bad: No soldering, no TIM, just a bad contact with pressure, far to be perfect. The plates are very thin, so the heat will not be conducted well in the middle of those plates, reducing the efficiency. The base plate is better, because it is solded to the heat pipes, and we can hope a good thermal conductibility here, all along with the mirror finish. witch explain the good performance. I will try to use some oil in order to improve the thermal contact with the aluminum plates, i'm sure i can save some more °.


----------



## audioxbliss

Look, dude, everyone's given you conventional wisdom so far. The direction your air goes in the case is the direction you want everything to go. Having a fan suck from a cross-flow airstream just works it harder. A harder working fan will wear out faster, give lower performance, and technically add more heat on its own. Not to mention you haven't bothered to give any real info on your rig other than you have a Mugen 2. Crapp in, crapp out. Not to mention every build is just different enough that my results won't be the same as your results, or KusH's results. If you have a Raven, you should probably mention it.

I don't know where you're getting your info (or your logic) but my Mugen 2 performs far better than I had expected. I've been so far unable to find many coolers that will keep a 1055T at 4.0GHz under 45C. My ambient's at 20C or higher, usually closer to 25C, by no means cold.

If you insist on working off bad information, I'll tell you this: When I had my push fan pointing up directly over the graphics card, my temps were over 5C higher. And my temps are exactly the same through relative curing periods every time I reseat my HS (twice so far on this rig in the past 2 months since I built it).

If you're unwilling to spend time and potentially vast amounts of money figuring out your own optimal cooling setup, you probably shouldn't be jumping to criticize people who aren't at your beck and call.


----------



## CramComplex

@Esperado: Everyone has a different experience with the Mugen2...I for one have had a rise in temps using a push/pull configuration with a difference of 5*C higher than using the stock push configuration.

If you can provide pictures of your rig and your setup people can help figure out what's happening with your Mugen2 if it doesn't perform up to par.

I've tested my Mugen2 against an H50 and H70 and different configurations and here are my results:

Test Rig:
Athlon II X4 630 @ 3.5GHz ~ 1.475v
*GB G.Skill DDR3 1666Mhz RAM
880GM-UD2H
CM690II w/ 7x CoolerMaster R4 @ 2k RPM

Mugen2 @Push/Pull 100% LOAD: 45*C~48*C
Mugen2 @Push 100% LOAD: 40*C~45*C
H50 @Push/Pull 100% LOAD: 39*C~42*C
H70 @Push/Pull 100% LOAD: 35*C~40*C

And it did come down to some minor configuration for my airflow that I was able to achieve a good stable system.

Just do it your own way...we've tested what works for us...why won't you?

Besides where's the fun in overclocking if you're not willing to push your system in your own way.

Nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## Esperado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioxbliss;12837874*
> Look, dude, everyone's given you conventional wisdom so far.


Hi, man, as an old R&D engeneer in a hifi company, i have some knowledge about cooling electronic components.TIMs and airflows (even with passives systems).
I was just asking a simple question about Mungen head pipe efficiency with gravity and mount position. And your responses are irrelevant on that matter. Can't-you understand this single question and, if you don't have any accurate answer, just stay away ?
Heat pipes uses Phase changes of a liquid in order to move the heat. Base of the heat pipe transform a liquid in vapor. Once cooled in the top of the heat pipe, this vapor is transformed in liquid again. This liquid return to the base with different process like capillarity or valves. Gravity is one of them, and helps in accelerating the process.
With the same airflow, gravity position matters (a quick search on google for you, Dude) :









or:
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/741/1/
With more or less impact depending of the way heat pipes are build or disposed.
Did you have any idea about the way your mugen heat pipes are build ? I have not, on my side and i'm sure you neither.
Two degrees optimization with positioning, two more with air flow optimization, two more with durst prevention, two more with TIM, and you can save up to 5-10° with the same cooler.

Once again, you manage your airflow the way you want, and, i manage mine the way i want. The question was not about. And if you have a quick look to this case:







you will see in this situation your horizontal airflow would be just nonsense.
And, once again, my question was not about the best position for Air flow, one or two fans etc... I will play with that aspect, rotating speeds etc. at hte time i will mount my system.

And about where my infos comes from, just a little knowledge about thermal interfaces and conductivities and a fast look to the cooler is enough to justify my 'not so good build' assertions.
And this does not mean it is a bad cooler, but just it could be a lot better with a better build with less Thermal resistances between pieces.

I can understand very well you have chosen your equipment with care, according sponsored reviews, i suppose, and you are sure it is the best because it is YOUR and because everybody around is having the same and mount-it the same way...
I'm a little more scientific, and less aggressive, because i just believe in experimentations and physical laws.

That's the problem with geek's forums where everything is just "magical" and self proclaimed gurus.
My system is not mounted, because i'm waiting for a future Z68 motherboard, i i just wanted some experience in order to save time when i will receive -it and optimize my mount. Sorry nobody here seems to understand my question. I will do the experiment by myself when Intel will sold the z68 chipset to the motherboard manufacturers (one month to wait ?). Thanks everybody.

(Apologies for my poor English)


----------



## 1nn3run1v3rs3

Hey everyone

I just installed my Mugen II onto my Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3 to replace my Zalman 9500a that just wasn't cutting it and dropped 10c under load. Should give me the room to overclock my 2500k to 4.5Ghz now.

For those of you that are still trying to decide whether to get this like I was a short time ago I've made a concise installation video to show how easy it is. I don't know why everyone says it's a pain to install, I thought it was a fairly smooth process. Enjoy!

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlyFWybK8Mw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlyFWybK8Mw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlyFWybK8Mw[/ame[/URL]]

View attachment 202675


----------



## PowerTrip

Very nice man, thanx for making that video!
May I use it on the first page?

Welcome to OCN! Fill out your specs here

I added you to the member list.


----------



## 1nn3run1v3rs3

You're very welcome and I appreciate all the info contained in this thread, it helped me decide on this cooler and I'm very happy with it. Got my 2500k to 4.5ghz now at the same temp my zalman was running stock lol.

Please do use the video, i'd be honored.


----------



## Clocksmith

Hey,

How do you reckon I should install a NF-P12 with the mugen 2 stock fan (1300rpm slip stream I believe?) in a push-pull config to get the most out of it? So which one should be pushing and which one pulling? Are there any reasons this setup wouldn't work too well?

Thank you for responses.


----------



## Simca

zZzZz

Have had Mugen-2 for a long time now.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clocksmith;12970235*
> Hey,
> 
> How do you reckon I should install a NF-P12 with the mugen 2 stock fan (1300rpm slip stream I believe?) in a push-pull config to get the most out of it? So which one should be pushing and which one pulling? Are there any reasons this setup wouldn't work too well?
> 
> Thank you for responses.


The nice thing about the stock fan is that it is PWM, so if your mb can automatically adjust the fan speed it will be very quiet when there is no demand on the system.

It's hard to say which fan would do better as push. I can't say for sure because I have not yet tested that medium Slip Stream PWM fan in comparison with others.

You might try your temps with both arrangements, but that would depend on how you are mounting that second fan. With clips, try it both ways. With ziptie screws, put the Slip Stream in front and the P12 in back.


----------



## PowerTrip

Man, I remember when you could get the Mugen 2 for $30 shipped at Newegg and about $25-$28 at some other places making it the best bang for your buck a couple of years ago.

It's funny how they raise the prices of these coolers that use to give you a lot cooling power for your dollar.

The Hyper 212+ can no longer be found for $25 and the Dark Knight on Newegg is now $50!
LOLWUT?

I still love my Mugen 2 though, stole it for $30 at MicroCenter back in the day when cooling was cheap.

Now it's RAM that's cheap when last year it cost an arm and a leg, go figure.


----------



## RusAngel

this is my Mugen 2



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## iamtwan

can anyone recommend me a chipset heatsink for the North Bridge thatll fit with the Mugen 2? TIA


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamtwan;13246175*
> can anyone recommend me a chipset heatsink for the North Bridge thatll fit with the Mugen 2? TIA


What is wrong with your current one?


----------



## iamtwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lostintyme;13247263*
> What is wrong with your current one?


Its super hot with the stock one and im thinking about adjusting the voltages because my onboard LAN completely goes out when I go over 4GHz. Regardless Id just like to see if theres an alternative thatll go with the Mugen 2


----------



## egonomic748

I'm thinking about installing this heatsink to my asus p8p67. A friend of mine told me that heatsinks that don't have a base plate in between the chip and the pipes are better than ones that do. is this true? if so, what heat sink would you guys recommend thats $40 or less?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egonomic748;13273598*
> I'm thinking about installing this heatsink to my asus p8p67. A friend of mine told me that heatsinks that don't have a base plate in between the chip and the pipes are better than ones that do. is this true? if so, what heat sink would you guys recommend thats $40 or less?


He's wrong. The best coolers - Silver Arrow, NH-D14, Archon, Genesis, Super Mega, Venomous X, Armageddon - all have smooth plates. Direct touch heatsinks don't really get much heat to the sides of the tubes - only the bottoms. And those bottoms have been thinned by grinding so they don't transmit heat as well.

It's a nice idea, and it would have worked better it they flattened heatpipe tubes, but they don't.


----------



## ehume

I'd like to report some interesting results. Tonight I was doing something else, decided to test out my new setup.

I've got two 1900-rpm San Ace 9S1212P4M011's on my Mugen 2 in a Beta Evo with front and top intake fans:










The main front intake fan is a 120mm Aerocool Shark on a resistor wire inside the 5.25 bay. I also have a 500rpm Kaze Maru 140mm intake fan on the side panel, but the main intake is a 1200-rpm 140mm Kaze Maru in the forward top fan position (the rear top position is blocked off). The Mugen 2's pull fan is the only case exhaust fan in the rig.

The San Ace 9S1212P4M011's are one of the Sanyo Denki San Ace Silent series, and have a nominal range from 800 to 1850 rpm at 0 - 100% PWM, from 24.8 to 54.6 cfm. Sound Pressure Level is rated at 10 to 24dB, static pressure 0.47 to 2.3mm H2O. In essence it is San Ace's 7-blade equivalent to the 9-bladed Gentle Typhoon AP-15 (1850 rpm, 58cfm, 26dB, 2.1mmH2O).

My cpu is an Intel i7 875K with BCLK = 133MHz and unlocked multipliers that go (thanks to Real Temp) from 9 to 30x on demand. Vcore is normal + offset, and goes to 1.328v on demand (4GHz under load).

I ran my standard OCCT/Linpack. This normally pushes my 860 to 50c or more over ambient with a Megahalems or D14. The D14 gets down to 46c over ambient with good fans like a pair of UK3K's or San Ace 9G1212H101's in still air. My 875K runs no cooler. So I wasn't expecting a whole lot from the M2. It has generally run in the mid-70's - more than 50c over ambient.

But tonight it ran its hottest cores at 66c with an ambient of 22.5c. OK, I'll spot you half a degree because I'm using an analog thermometer up here. I'll spot you 1.5c. Lets call ambient 21c. That leaves the Mugen 2 in its case allowing my hot chip only 45c over ambient - or less.

This test was my second run: the first run wasn't getting hot enough. On this second run the trace ran flat with a few spikes (68c max).

I'm not saying my M2 is better than my D14. In fact, this 875K probably does not run quite as hot as my 860. But still. This M2 is doing one excellent job.


----------



## audioxbliss

So, I'm going Intel, and I lost my Mugen 2 installation manual. If someone could scan it or just tell me exactly what parts are needed for 1155, especially over AM3, I'd be very very appreciative. I already know I have the part that screws onto the base of the Mugen 2, and the backplate and screws, obviously, so I just need to know if any of the other parts that are usually pictured as included are necessary for me.


----------



## ehume

Looks like it's from Scythe. (Installation diagrams)


----------



## audioxbliss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13579232*
> Looks like it's from Scythe. (Installation diagrams)


Doesn't have socket 1155 on there, or 1156 for that matter, but it looks like I'm missing parts. I'll just have to ask them what to get. Thanks.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioxbliss;13589297*
> Doesn't have socket 1155 on there, or 1156 for that matter, but it looks like I'm missing parts. I'll just have to ask them what to get. Thanks.


_Ive got mine mounted to a 1155 MB I mounted it sideways to avoid covering up the chipset blocks Use the mounting hardware for the LGA 1366 install it cooled no different then upright mounting.

__

__







_


----------



## Brakien

I notice a lot of people here (including myself) use this cooler on a gigabyte board. Anybody else noticed that?


----------



## audioxbliss

I emailed Scythe and they sent me replacement parts for free









Have my i7 running and now tweaking my OC in preparation for folding team competition.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioxbliss;13679935*
> I emailed Scythe and they sent me replacement parts for free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have my i7 running and now tweaking my OC in preparation for folding team competition.


Good to hear







. How's it doing cooling the new chip?


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioxbliss;13679935*
> I emailed Scythe and they sent me replacement parts for free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have my i7 running and now tweaking my OC in preparation for folding team competition.


hey that's great , show's that customer service is alive and well


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

I want in this club







After searching everywhere and getting really aggrevated cause all the damn coolers mount vertically ( where is the amd love? Nowhere as far as coolers ) I decide on the mugen 2. Well, it was pure hell getting this thing mounted but man was it worth it. My ph2 x4 955 is overclocked to 3.87 and I'm getting load temps of 42C? Holy guacamole batman.


----------



## audioxbliss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD;13680339*
> Good to hear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . How's it doing cooling the new chip?


Pretty damn well. Unfortunately I seem to have gotten a chip from the bottom of the barrel, as I can't stay stable at 4.8GHz with anything less than 1.44v. Still, at that voltage, my temps don't go above 69C, with 24-26C max ambients. I guess this thing isn't doing terribly...


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioxbliss;13749069*
> Pretty damn well. Unfortunately I seem to have gotten a chip from the bottom of the barrel, as I can't stay stable at 4.8GHz with anything less than 1.44v. Still, at that voltage, my temps don't go above 69C, with 24-26C max ambients. I guess this thing isn't doing terribly...


69C is fine for a 2600K.


----------



## The-Viper2

I installed a brandnew mugen on a friend's rig. It was actually quite easy i followed the vid on the first page. I found it quite smart too use the box as a support for your motherboard.


----------



## Crim427

+1 to the Mugen 2 fanclub. I had to install the thing like 3 times in my XL. I put it on the motherboard to see how it would fit. THen had to remove it and put he mobo in then I put it in again but a fan wire got trapped under it. So I had to remove it and put it back on. All in all a fun day


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crim427;13756782*
> +1 to the Mugen 2 fanclub. I had to install the thing like 3 times in my XL. I put it on the motherboard to see how it would fit. THen had to remove it and put he mobo in then I put it in again but a fan wire got trapped under it. So I had to remove it and put it back on. All in all a fun day


This thing isn't really install able unless you remove the board.


----------



## audioxbliss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lostintyme*


This thing isn't really install able unless you remove the board.


Well, technically it is. You just need at least 3 hands, preferably 4. I'm guessing the Scythe engineers have a secret helper robot in their lab they use to help them install their products during testing xD


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lostintyme*


This thing isn't really install able unless you remove the board.


I was able to install mine with the mb in place in my Beta Evo, all by myself. OTOH I've installed heatsinks a bunch or times, and I seem to have developed some unique but otherwise useless motor skills. But the installation was hard enough that I was cursing Scythe the whole time. I'd recommend installing the motherboard to the heatsink.


----------



## phenom_81

hi brothers, i am using this mugen 2 for about 1 year and now i have problem or not ...my temps at idle are 42c load 69 on phenom II x4 955BE ...room temp 28c ( hot hot because ercondisn is broken) is it too much,or not....i use mugen with stock cooler and my comp is clean and cooler too.Any sugestions how to cool it or speed up cooler cause it spins on 800rpm..speedfan or ? tnx and sorry if my english is bad

if you need pics i will post them.


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *phenom_81*   hi brothers, i am using this mugen 2 for about 1 year and now i have problem or not ...my temps at idle are 42c load 69 on phenom II x4 955BE ...room temp 28c ( hot hot because ercondisn is broken) is it too much,or not....i use mugen with stock cooler and my comp is clean and cooler too.Any sugestions how to cool it or speed up cooler cause it spins on 800rpm..speedfan or ? tnx and sorry if my english is bad

if you need pics i will post them.  
Hey, I recommend buying some Arctic Cooling MX-4 Thermal paste, uninstalling the cooler, and put about as much thermal paste on your CPU as the first scene in this    
 video.  



 
 Put the cooler base up from the ground and put your motherboard upside down onto the cooler. Your temps should drop a lot.


----------



## Crim427

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lostintyme;13758444*
> This thing isn't really install able unless you remove the board.


Well sure it is. It Wasn't installable with the board =P The fins blocked one of my mobo mounting screws. The Define has a backplate on a hinge that you can unscrew and it will drop down giving you access to the back of the socket. So I had to install the motherboard, then with one hand line up the heatsink, while using the other to hold the back mounting plate and screw in place then line them up and screw them all in partially one at a time. Then go back and tighten them up. Fun stuff

























EDIT: My temps are at 41/37 for my cores right now at idle. I have speedstep and all that disabled and my cpu is at [email protected] I'm assuming this is because of my case fans not providing enough cooling to the case itself (Unfortunately I don't have a case sensor) as they are designed for mid-level cooling and low noise. they blow maybe 30-40cfm. They will be replaced with Noctua 140s and a Silverstone 180 within the next week which should drop my temps a bit. I also ordered slipstreams for push/pull. (With all the sound dampening in this case I can't hear it as it is with my gpu fan at 100% so the noise wont be a problem. I'm used to noisy cases.


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crim427;13764342*
> EDIT: My temps are at 41/37 for my cores right now at idle. I have speedstep and all that disabled and my cpu is at [email protected] I'm assuming this is because of my case fans not providing enough cooling to the case itself (Unfortunately I don't have a case sensor) as they are designed for mid-level cooling and low noise. they blow maybe 30-40cfm. They will be replaced with Noctua 140s and a Silverstone 180 within the next week which should drop my temps a bit. I also ordered slipstreams for push/pull. (With all the sound dampening in this case I can't hear it as it is with my gpu fan at 100% so the noise wont be a problem. I'm used to noisy cases.


Grab a GELID ICY vision for the GPU. Makes things sooo much cooler.


----------



## Crim427

I was looking into that but my gpu really isn't giving off that much heat. It is clocked up and still sits around 30-35c at only 60% fan.


----------



## phenom_81

I've just setup up push and pull and didn't get nothing...2c in idle and 1c in full load...i bought cooler master PL12S12L which is in front of mugen and his stock cooler is at back doing that push and pull combination ...i also have one slipstream scythe (800 rpm) below psu(corsair 650w) that pulls hot air outside the case and one scythe (800 rpm ) in front of case that brings air inside...everything is clean but still very,very hot...maybe my thermal pad is bad and i will change it soon ....but still to hot tooooooooooo hot ....once again sorry if my english is bad...


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom_81;13774674*
> I've just setup up push and pull and didn't get nothing...2c in idle and 1c in full load...i bought cooler master PL12S12L which is in front of mugen and his stock cooler is at back doing that push and pull combination ...i also have one slipstream scythe (800 rpm) below psu(corsair 650w) that pulls hot air outside the case and one scythe (800 rpm ) in front of case that brings air inside...everything is clean but still very,very hot...maybe my thermal pad is bad and i will change it soon ....but still to hot tooooooooooo hot ....once again sorry if my english is bad...


Thermal pads are terrible. Put a little bigger than a pea size dot of nice thermal paste on your CPU and use that.


----------



## audioxbliss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom_81;13774674*
> I've just setup up push and pull and didn't get nothing...2c in idle and 1c in full load...i bought cooler master PL12S12L which is in front of mugen and his stock cooler is at back doing that push and pull combination ...i also have one slipstream scythe (800 rpm) below psu(corsair 650w) that pulls hot air outside the case and one scythe (800 rpm ) in front of case that brings air inside...everything is clean but still very,very hot...maybe my *thermal pad* is bad and i will change it soon ....but still to hot tooooooooooo hot ....once again sorry if my english is bad...


Wut. Why would you do that to a Mugen 2.


----------



## phenom_81

Ordered AS 5 paste and tomorow i am gonna putt it on my cpu cause this is bad ,very very bad isn't it ...not doing nothing on pc only writing this post and look at temps.

View attachment 214167


View attachment 214168


this is my rig ....room temp 28c doing nothing like i've said.
View attachment 214169


so ....maybe i am borring butt i love mugen 2 and will not change it....just wanna lower temps thats all...


----------



## KusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom_81;13785967*
> Ordered AS 5 paste and tomorow i am gonna putt it on my cpu cause this is bad ,very very bad isn't it ...not doing nothing on pc only writing this post and look at temps.
> 
> View attachment 214167
> 
> 
> View attachment 214168
> 
> 
> this is my rig ....room temp 28c doing nothing like i've said.
> View attachment 214169
> 
> 
> so ....maybe i am borring butt i love mugen 2 and will not change it....just wanna lower temps thats all...


Put some better fans on it to lower the temps.

When I had my mugen 2 on my sig rig it performed beautifully. Here is a picture of what mine looked like.










Those are 2x 3000rpm 120x38mm Scythe Ultra Kaze fans. And then another fan on the outside of the shroud that was a 1900rpm slipstream. However I did take off the slipstream as it was restricting airflow coming out of the machine and raising my temps.


----------



## phenom_81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KusH;13787121*
> Put some better fans on it to lower the temps.
> 
> When I had my mugen 2 on my sig rig it performed beautifully. Here is a picture of what mine looked like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are 2x 3000rpm 120x38mm Scythe Ultra Kaze fans. And then another fan on the outside of the shroud that was a 1900rpm slipstream. However I did take off the slipstream as it was restricting airflow coming out of the machine and raising my temps.


look i saw your picture and whoaa you've had some bad boy vents







but mine concern is noise..... i don't want to it to be noisy cause i left pc overnight for torrents etc.....scythe ultra kaze you say ...well i must see if we have them in our contry







...i rearanged my fans and now it is : stock cooler that comes with mugen is above ram as push ,pull cooler is scythe P12PL at 800rpm and cooler master at 1900rpm is below psu .....faster coolers on mugen = better results ...so i'll be working on it .


----------



## The Sandman

I run mine with a pair of Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15's, (1850 rpm with great static pressure) very quite and nice and cool. http://www.quietpc.com/us-en-usd/products/casefans/gt-120-1850


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;13788917*
> I run mine with a pair of Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15's, (1850 rpm with great static pressure) very quite and nice and cool. http://www.quietpc.com/us-en-usd/products/casefans/gt-120-1850


AP-15s or AP-14s are pretty much where it's at for quiet cooling.


----------



## audioxbliss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom_81;13785967*
> Ordered AS 5 paste and tomorow i am gonna putt it on my cpu cause this is bad ,very very bad isn't it ...not doing nothing on pc only writing this post and look at temps.
> 
> View attachment 214167
> 
> 
> View attachment 214168
> 
> 
> this is my rig ....room temp 28c doing nothing like i've said.
> View attachment 214169
> 
> 
> so ....maybe i am borring butt i love mugen 2 and will not change it....just wanna lower temps thats all...


If your fans are plugged into mobo headers, turn off fan control so they just run at full speed. Might see a slight decrease from that.


----------



## KusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom_81;13787894*
> look i saw your picture and whoaa you've had some bad boy vents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but mine concern is noise..... i don't want to it to be noisy cause i left pc overnight for torrents etc.....scythe ultra kaze you say ...well i must see if we have them in our contry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...i rearanged my fans and now it is : stock cooler that comes with mugen is above ram as push ,pull cooler is scythe P12PL at 800rpm and cooler master at 1900rpm is below psu .....faster coolers on mugen = better results ...so i'll be working on it .


If you buy fans like the ultra kaze' just use a fan controller or the motherboard to control the speeds. That way noise won't be an issue.


----------



## phenom_81

tnx to all







now it's a lot clear for me what to do...will post as soon as i change thermal paste and buy new wents ...hope that would do the job .


----------



## ehume

I just posted a photo essay on my installation of a Mugen 2 here. 56k warning.


----------



## JorundJ

^Sweet install guide mate. Mugen 2 was a real pain for me to install the first time.

Anyhow, Here's a review of the Mugen *3*. REVIEW

I don't know if it already has been posted somewhere but here goes.

*PROS*

- Build Quality
- Good Performance
- Dual Fan Solution
- CPU Compatibility

*CONS*

- No Anti-Vibration Fan Pads
- Slight Improvement Over The Mugen 2

Quote:



The main reason as to why i was not impressed with the performance of the Mugen 3 is because when compared to its predecessor the Mugen 2 both actually perform roughly the same. However...


So generally pretty meh.


----------



## turbonerds

thinking about replacing my A50 for the mugen 3, its on sale at my local PC shop for 34 bux...


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turbonerds*


thinking about replacing my A50 for the mugen 3, its on sale at my local PC shop for 34 bux...


Wow, that's cheap. Well, in the review I posted above I don't see the A50 in the test so I can't give you a performance comparison. But it looks like the Mugen 3 is a solid performer like the Mugen II, so with a Push/Pull config it will cool nicely for sure.

if you've got the cash, I suppose you can grab it.


----------



## CramComplex

Guys my Mugen 2 is dirty! >_< I need to clean it but don't have the time to floss it as I used to...any suggestions?

Was thinking of soaking all the aluminum fins in hot and soapy water, scrub with a brush then blow dry and leave it for like an hour to fully dry...

[Quick Edit] Going to purchase AP-15's for a P/P config...will I notice any noise/temp difference from a single S-Flex?


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex;14138923*
> Guys my Mugen 2 is dirty! >_< I need to clean it but don't have the time to floss it as I used to...any suggestions?
> 
> Was thinking of soaking all the aluminum fins in hot and soapy water, scrub with a brush then blow dry and leave it for like an hour to fully dry...
> 
> [Quick Edit] Going to purchase AP-15's for a P/P config...will I notice any noise/temp difference from a single S-Flex?


Yeah, hot soapy water will be just fine. Also, great plan getting those AP-15's, they're great on the mugen 2 I had that setup myself some time ago.

The Gt's them self are very quiet but I must warn you tho, there have been several cases that the GT's vibrate or hit the heat sink causing a high rattling noise. My friend had this problem with the rear fan (the pulling one) and we solved it by getting one of those rubber/silicon covers that goes around the frame.

Not saying it will happen, but so that you know.


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JorundJ;14139464*
> Yeah, hot soapy water will be just fine. Also, great plan getting those AP-15's, they're great on the mugen 2 I had that setup myself some time ago.
> 
> The Gt's them self are very quiet but I must warn you tho, there have been several cases that the GT's vibrate or hit the heat sink causing a high rattling noise. My friend had this problem with the rear fan (the pulling one) and we solved it by getting one of those rubber/silicon covers that goes around the frame.
> 
> Not saying it will happen, but so that you know.


Aight...time to dip this sucker into the tub!









Nah...I'm using a shroud right now for my S-Flex on the M2 for pushing air...I've got several rubber grommets already so I guess I have to use those just in-case


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CramComplex*


Aight...time to dip this sucker into the tub!









Nah...I'm using a shroud right now for my S-Flex on the M2 for pushing air...I've got several rubber grommets already so I guess I have to use those just in-case










Well there ya go!









Go get those AP-15's!


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JorundJ*


Well there ya go!









Go get those AP-15's!


My local CanadaComputers store doesn't have them!!! NOOOO!!! And I was going to buy an Acelero Xtreme Plus II from them too for my 6950!!! ****!!! NCIX does carry them too but at CC its $15+tax and at NCIX its $20.99+tax









gawdammnit...









CPU's still frosty tho...MX3 is consistent with its temps with the M2...I like...sitting at 33*C idle and 38*C on load~


----------



## ehume

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *CramComplex*   Guys my Mugen 2 is dirty! >_< I need to clean it but don't have the time to floss it as I used to...any suggestions?

Was thinking of soaking all the aluminum fins in hot and soapy water, scrub with a brush then blow dry and leave it for like an hour to fully dry...

[Quick Edit] Going to purchase AP-15's for a P/P config...will I notice any noise/temp difference from a single S-Flex?  










  DataVac - unending air.

At the bottom of this page, dealers in Canada that carry it.


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14143666*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DataVac - unending air.
> 
> At the bottom of this page, dealers in Canada that carry it.


I already have the ED500, the thing is that I smoke so I need to get the tar-nicotine build-up out of it. :/ Thanks for reminding me tho.


----------



## CramComplex

Well since the damn AP-15's are only special order...should I just settle for the AP-13's?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex;14175761*
> Well since the damn AP-15's are only special order...should I just settle for the AP-13's?


They're available from here http://www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p6624_Scythe-Gentle-Typhoon-Fan-1850-rpm---120x120x25mm--.html


----------



## lb_felipe

Will Scythe Mugen 3 or Scythe Mugen 2 (I think that both have the same height) cover the first PCIe x1 slot if it is installed on a GIGABYTE GA-Z68XP-UD3-iSSD or other 1155 socket motherboard?

The CPU socket on those motherboards seems to be located lower than in others whose socket is 1156 or 1366.


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe;14489236*
> Will Scythe Mugen 3 or Scythe Mugen 2 (I think that both have the same height) cover the first PCIe x1 slot if it is installed on a GIGABYTE GA-Z68XP-UD3-iSSD or other 1155 socket motherboard?
> 
> The CPU socket on those motherboards seems to be located lower than in others whose socket is 1156 or 1366.


For the M2 I doubt it, coz I have a mATX mobo and you mobo are full on ATX mobos...so I doubt it'll cover it for both the M2 and M3.

For me I have the 880GM-UD2H and my M2 doesn't cover the northbridge heatsink. I'm not sure about your board tho but AFAIK it won't cover it.


----------



## Tamriel

Can I put my mugen2 rev B on FM1 soket MB ?
thx


----------



## CramComplex

AFAIK Yes because they use the same hook system as AM3s...

Source


----------



## Tamriel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cramcomplex;14666381*
> afaik yes because they use the same hook system as am3s...
> 
> source


It's a good news.

thx


----------



## Lucky 23

Will the mugen 2 fit the 1155 socket?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Will the mugen 2 fit the 1155 socket?


It should. It fits the 1156 socket, which is designed to be identical in attachments.


----------



## Lucky 23

Ok great, on scythe's website it just says 1366 under mugen 2, but i just found the page for the Rev. B which is what i have and that lists the 1155







Thanks again

http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/cpu-cooler/mugen-2-rev-b.html


----------



## ehume

Regardless of what Scythe's website doesn't say, I have my Mugen 2 mounted on an 1156 socket, and since it fits that, it fits an 1155 socket.


----------



## mushrooshi

How good is the Mugen 3 now?


----------



## Lucky 23

Will Corsair Vengeance or Gskill ripjaws X fit?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Will Corsair Vengeance or Gskill ripjaws X fit?



In this configuration, had the DIMM slots been even closer to the CPU there would still have been a couple of mm clearance. But the fan would have been completely covering the RAM. And I'm afraid I can't say if the heatpipes would get in the way if you were to turn the Mugen 90 degrees. I also have no idea how much of a difference, if any, it makes that I'm on an AMD board.


I'm using the right most DIMM slots and the fan is still resting on one of the RAM modules. But I don't have the RAM overclocked so I'm sure they'll be fine.


----------



## Lucky 23

Cool thanks for the photos. I plan on running them in dual channel mode on a 1155 board soon here. I'm guessing by the look of the pic i might only have to slide the fan up slightly if i had the ram in the second and fourth slot over from the cpu.


----------



## grandpatzer

Can I reinstall my Mugen 2 rev b verticaly?

Right now it is horizontal:


Motherboard is a socket 1155 Sapphire P67 Pure, not sure if that matters.


----------



## rolandwally83




----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*
> 
> How good is the Mugen 3 now?


Very good, I have one on my FX6350 @4.8 GHz and never hit over 55c even after prolonged full loads. Not using original fans but other, faster Scythe fans going up to 2200 rpm.
CM 212 evo for instance, couldn't hold at more than 4.4 GHz.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Very good, I have one on my FX6350 @4.8 GHz and never hit over 55c even after prolonged full loads. Not using original fans but other, faster Scythe fans going up to 2200 rpm.
> CM 212 evo for instance, couldn't hold at more than 4.4 GHz.











Do you realize you are answering a post made 10/01/2012 at 10:22pm?









This is why we shouldn't revive old posts. It's too easy to miss the date and post more replies to the the dead.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize you are answering a post made 10/01/2012 at 10:22pm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why we shouldn't revive old posts. It's too easy to miss the date and post more replies to the the dead.


Oooops, exactly.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Oooops, exactly.


I've done it myself.








Especially if it's a thread I'm subscribed to. Get a notice, look at last few posts and reply .. then find out it's years' old question.


----------



## Bleep

This may be a long shot but does anyone have the mounting brackets or know how to get mounting brackets for Socket LGA 115x? I love my Mugen 2 but have long tossed out the box and parts it came with. Now that I'm moving to an i5 build, I want to keep using the cooler but need mounting hardware. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleep*
> 
> This may be a long shot but does anyone have the mounting brackets or know how to get mounting brackets for Socket LGA 115x? I love my Mugen 2 but have long tossed out the box and parts it came with. Now that I'm moving to an i5 build, I want to keep using the cooler but need mounting hardware. Any help is appreciated!


Today is your lucky day!









Your post reminded me that I *really* need to search for my OEM packaging so I can get my Mugen II down off the top of my desk where it's been setting for a year or more.
I've looked several times to no avail. Checked all the most obscure places I could imagine blah blah blah. Now today, I started the hunt once again and damn, right under my noise I found it in less than 10 minutes!

In celebration of FINALLY getting this cooler off my desk I am going to give you one heck of a sweet deal









I have all the original mounts so whatever isn't used for an AMD mount is there still in it's packaging lol.
It's yours man, PM me.


----------



## Orof

still running this bad boy on my 6700K's @ 4.7Ghz
i had the original MUGEN 2 - so i bought a conversion kit directly from scythe-eu.
can't believe it held up till now


----------



## ehume

The Mugen II finally retired from daily use this fall, when I swapped my daughter's i7 875 system for an i7 47690k system. The Mugen II gets used for testing these days.

I did a photo essay on this heatsink here. I have never reinstalled the blessed thing. I have seen the same mount used on other heatsinks. For example, I did a review on the BQ Dark Rock TF on November 13, 2015, on the other Overclockers. So if you can't find the original mount, consider looking around. I would ask Scythe tech support. If they no longer sell or provide that mount, maybe they will know who made it.


----------

